# Honda Milan: arriva subito o a Gennaio?



## admin (15 Luglio 2013)

Ultime sulla trattativa Honda Milan

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, domani partirà la missione del Milan a Mosca per cercare di portare subito Honda in rossonero. Il Cska chiede 4 milioni. *La trattativa potrebbe sbloccarsi se:

1) Il giocatore venisse ancor di più incontro al Milan decidendo di tagliarsi un pò l'ingaggio

2) Il coinvolgimento e l'intervento di uno sponsor legato a Honda e al suo entourage.

Da domani partirà la missione vera e propria. Il fratello del giocatore, Hiro, e Daniele De Vecchi (consulente di mercato vicino a Bronzetti) saranno in Russia per cercare di ammorbidire la posizione del Cska.*



Il giocatore ha dichiarato:"Il Cska sa che voglio il Milan. Orgoglioso di andarci, non importa quando"

Si continua da qui: http://www.milanworld.net/honda-milan-la-firma-entro-il-15-luglio-vt8375-46.html


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2013)

In ogni caso la notizia ufficiale è che arriva, o adesso o a gennaio. Se solo riuscissimo a piazzare Boateng e Robinho...


----------



## Sheldon92 (15 Luglio 2013)

Questa notizia dovrebbe essere molto positiva per noi, ma in realtà è solamente la conferma di quanto siamo caduti in basso da non avere nemmeno 2 spicci per prendere un giapponese.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> Questa notizia dovrebbe essere molto positiva per noi, ma in realtà è solamente la conferma di quanto siamo caduti in basso da non avere nemmeno 2 spicci per prendere un giapponese.



Non credo che per il fatto che sia giapponese, aumentino di conseguenza le possibilità di cacciar la grana....


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2013)

Posso capire che vogliono risparmiare su honda per comprare un big...
Risparmiamo per non comprare nessuno lol


----------



## Frikez (15 Luglio 2013)

Arriverà a gennaio e non potrà giocare in Europa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Arriverà a gennaio e non potrà giocare in Europa.


Siamo a posto così


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2013)

Meglio che arrivi subito ma non per 4 milioni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Luglio 2013)

Obiettivamente 4M per uno che va in scadenza Dicembre sono troppi, 2M sono onesti


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Arriverà a gennaio e non potrà giocare in Europa.


Ma che importa, tanto per Galliani il campionato inizia a gennaio. "Da gennaio siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Arriverà a gennaio e non potrà giocare in Europa.


Giusto dimenticavo la Champions League... dobbiamo prenderlo subito allora.


----------



## Doctore (15 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma che importa, tanto per Galliani il campionato inizia a gennaio. "Da gennaio siamo la squadra che ha fatto più punti"


hahaha vero


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2013)

*Honda:"Voglio il Milan, ed il Cska lo sa. Quando avverrà il trasferimento? Meglio che lo chiediate a mio fratello. Ma lasciatemi dire che sarei orgoglioso di andare al Milan in qualsiasi momento".*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2013)

Non fa altro che dire di essere orgoglioso del Milan   
Noi ci lamentiamo ma rendiamoci conto che il nostro prossimo centrocampo sarà fatto di gente attaccata alla maglia e di grandi professionisti, i primi sono Poli e Honda, i secondi Montolivo e De Jong. Io credo che ci daranno grandi soddisfazioni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2013)

Sempre più arrabbiato con Galliani per la sua cattiva gestione che non ci consente di avere due spicci da spendere sul mercato.

Però per quanto riguarda il discorso Honda, la cifra da versare è così irrisoria che la proprietà potrebbe pure fare un piccolissimo sforzo.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2013)

Quando ci impiegherà un Honda ad arrivare dalla Russia?? Penso che per settembre, ma anche prima, dovrebbe farcela. E' pure modificata...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sempre più arrabbiato con Galliani per la sua cattiva gestione che non ci consente di avere due spicci da spendere sul mercato.
> 
> Però per quanto riguarda il discorso Honda, la cifra da versare è così irrisoria che la proprietà potrebbe pure fare un piccolissimo sforzo.



Molto difficile reperire, ad oggi, i 2/3 mln.


----------



## Tobi (15 Luglio 2013)

Lo prenderemo a gennaio e galliani dira: in champions siamo tra competitivi, il prossimo anno ci sara anche honda che quest'anno non poteva giocare perche è arrivato a gennaio.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non fa altro che dire di essere orgoglioso del Milan
> Noi ci lamentiamo ma rendiamoci conto che il nostro prossimo centrocampo sarà fatto di gente attaccata alla maglia e di grandi professionisti, i primi sono Poli e Honda, i secondi Montolivo e De Jong. Io credo che ci daranno grandi soddisfazioni.



Tra Tevez e Honda ho sempre preferito di gran lunga il giapponese... chiaro che non mi aspetto con Honda di colmare il gap con i gobbi, ma sarei strafelice se arrivasse adesso... anche senza vincere niente sono convinto che la squadra tornerebbe a esprimere bel gioco e mi divertirei a vedere tutte le partite

----Poli----Montolivo-----DeJong---
-------Honda----------------------
-------------------El Shaarawy----
-----------Balotelli----------------


----------



## Frikez (15 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non fa altro che dire di essere orgoglioso del Milan
> Noi ci lamentiamo ma rendiamoci conto che il nostro prossimo centrocampo sarà fatto di gente attaccata alla maglia e di grandi professionisti, i primi sono Poli e Honda, i secondi Montolivo e De Jong. Io credo che ci daranno grandi soddisfazioni.



Saliremo di nuovo sul podio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Saliremo di nuovo sul podio


Continueremo a mantenere la media di più punti negli ultimi cinque anni


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quando ci impiegherà un Honda ad arrivare dalla Russia?? Penso che per settembre, ma anche prima, dovrebbe farcela. E' pure modificata...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Lo so, ma è alquanto ridicolo. Io son d'accordo sul fatto che la proprietà non voglia cacciare più un euro, però qui siamo al paradosso. Almeno facessero entrare qualche altro investitore, ma ho idea che Berlusconi voglia portarsi il Milan nella tomba.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Honda:"Voglio il Milan, ed il Cska lo sa. Quando avverrà il trasferimento? Meglio che lo chiediate a mio fratello. Ma lasciatemi dire che sarei orgoglioso di andare al Milan in qualsiasi momento".*



.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2013)

Probabile.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (15 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Arriverà a gennaio e non potrà giocare in Europa.



Così nell'estate 2014: "Avremo un Honda in più fin da settembre e disponibile per la Scempions, siamo a posto così"


----------



## Frikez (15 Luglio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Così nell'estate 2014: "Avremo un Honda in più fin da settembre e disponibile per la Scempions, siamo a posto così"



Mi sembra di averla già sentita questa cantilena


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2013)

Comunque se non giocasse con loro potrebbe anche fare la Champions con noi...


----------



## SuperMilan (15 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque se non giocasse con loro potrebbe anche fare la Champions con noi...



Hanno già detto che potrebbe essergli utile fino a Gennaio per la Champions. E poi se ha giocato in Supercoppa verosimilmente lo utilizzeranno anche lì .


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Hanno già detto che potrebbe essergli utile fino a Gennaio per la Champions*. E poi se ha giocato in Supercoppa verosimilmente lo utilizzeranno anche lì .



Allora niente. Effettivamente anche sul piede di partenza è comunque sensibilmente più forte degli altri centrocampisti.


----------



## SuperMilan (15 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Allora niente. Effettivamente anche sul piede di partenza è comunque sensibilmente più forte degli altri centrocampisti.



Ci avevo pensato anche io al fatto che avrebbero potuto non schierarlo, ma poi alla fine mi sono chiesto perchè dovrebbero fare un favore a noi che facciamo i barboni.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ci avevo pensato anche io al fatto che avrebbero potuto non schierarlo, ma poi alla fine mi sono chiesto perchè dovrebbero fare un favore a noi che facciamo i barboni.



Avevo pensato che avendo acquistato Zuber, un esterno alto, e Milanov, un trequartista, ed avendo già Rasmus Elm, Tosic, Dzagoev e Gonzales potessero farne a meno...


----------



## SuperMilan (15 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Avevo pensato che avendo acquistato Zuber, un esterno alto, e Milanov, un trequartista, ed avendo già Rasmus Elm, Tosic, Dzagoev e Gonzales potessero farne a meno...



Può darsi che non lo facciano giocare, ma non ci conterei.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2013)

*Milan Channel, sul proprio profilo ufficiale, ha pubblicato questo tweet:

Honda, vento d'Oriente! #Honda #giapponerossonero #mercato #weareacmilan*


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, sul proprio profilo ufficiale, ha pubblicato questo tweet:
> 
> Honda, vento d'Oriente! #Honda #giapponerossonero #mercato #weareacmilan*



Colpo di scena in arrivo ?


----------



## Graxx (15 Luglio 2013)

non sarà un nome altisonante ma nella pochezza della ns rosa farebbe una grandissima figura...trequartista classico con buon piede e ottima visione di gioco...preso a poco o niente...un ottimo affare...speriamo arrivi subito...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, sul proprio profilo ufficiale, ha pubblicato questo tweet:
> 
> Honda, vento d'Oriente! #Honda #giapponerossonero #mercato #weareacmilan*



Se non fosse per quel pacarro di binho. A quest'ora avevamo pure Tevez.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel, sul proprio profilo ufficiale, ha pubblicato questo tweet:
> 
> Honda, vento d'Oriente! #Honda #giapponerossonero #mercato #weareacmilan*


Sperem.


----------



## Milo (15 Luglio 2013)

su fb l'hanno messo come argomento di discussione non come news...


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2013)

Sembra che il *viaggio a Mosca* del fratello di *Honda*, Bronzetti e De Vecchi per tentare di sbloccare l'affare Honda sia stato *posticipato*. I 3 partiranno il prossimo fine settimana.


----------



## Jaqen (16 Luglio 2013)

Ma oltre alla confederation e alla coppa russa.
Quanti di voi lo conoscono bene bene? È forte?


----------



## ROQ (16 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma oltre alla confederation e alla coppa russa.
> Quanti di voi lo conoscono bene bene? È forte?


si


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2013)

Portateci Honda


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2013)

Penso e spero che prima del preliminare arrivi, sarebbe ancor più utile visto che è già in forma a causa di Confederation e Supercoppa Russa


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2013)

Ds Cska:" *Per due milioni non lo lasciamo partire*,se il *Milan *farà l'offerta che ci soddisfa lo venderemo altrimenti non parte prima di gennaio".


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2013)

Si sapeva.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;234077 ha scritto:


> Ds Cska:" *Per due milioni non lo lasciamo partire*,se il *Milan *farà l'offerta che ci soddisfa lo venderemo altrimenti non parte prima di gennaio".



Arriva a gennaio sicuro come la morte.


----------



## Frikez (16 Luglio 2013)

5 mesi con Boateng trequartista, grazie Fester  

No ma il mercato è ancora lungo


----------



## Albijol (16 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> No ma il mercato è ancora lungo




I nostri fegati invece avranno vita breve mi sa


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2013)

Gennaio sarà. Tanta bile quando vedrò il tamarrone in campo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Luglio 2013)

deve arrivare adesso e basta


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2013)

Ma d'altronde il CSKA ha ragione, perchè ce lo dovrebbero regalare? Tanto vale che lo tengano per gli ultimi mesi a questo punto. L'altro lato della medaglia, perchè il Milan lo dovrebbe pagare discretamente tanto se tra qualche mese arriva a zero?


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2013)

Uno sforzo per arrivare a 3-3,5 si potrebbe anche fare.

Magari dopo aver piazzato Antonini, Zaccardo e Nocerino


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2013)

Io francamente 4 milioni per un giocatore che puoi prendere a 0 tra 5 mesi non li spenderei.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Ds Cska:" *Per due milioni non lo lasciamo partire*,se il *Milan *farà l'offerta che ci soddisfa lo venderemo altrimenti non parte prima di gennaio".




.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Ds Cska:" *Per due milioni non lo lasciamo partire*,se il *Milan *farà l'offerta che ci soddisfa lo venderemo altrimenti non parte prima di gennaio".



Ah be tanto il campionato inizia a gennaio secondo qualcuno.
Prendere Honda adesso significa:
-Poter avere una grande possibilità di passare i Prelimminari
-Poter far bene nei gironi di Champions e passare agli ottavi
-Poter iniziare BENE IL CAMPIONATO

Mi stica di gennaio tra 6 mesi può succedere di tutto magari campionato didastro ed in champions in un girone di ferro dove possiamo arrivare terzi nel gruppo non qualificarci e poi sentirsi nell'estate 2014 "eheheheheh non siamo passati agli ottavi, è necessario vendere Balotelli per pareggiar il Bilancio"


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;234162 ha scritto:


> Io francamente 4 milioni per un giocatore che puoi prendere a 0 tra 5 mesi non li spenderei.




Io considerando quanto ci serva e il fatto che così non giocherebbe la Champions con noi, sì. 

Come già detto prima, non ricordo ora da chi, ha giocato confederations e sta facendo una preparazione per giocare a breve, per cui se a marzo dovesse calare fisicamente non cominciamo a dire che è un fuoco di paglia.


----------



## Albijol (16 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;234162 ha scritto:


> Io francamente 4 milioni per un giocatore che puoi prendere a 0 tra 5 mesi non li spenderei.



Dobbiamo passare il preliminare, poi il girone, e non arrivare a gennaio quinti...che altri Balotelli non si ripresentano mica tutti gli anni


----------



## Frikez (16 Luglio 2013)

Galliani tra un anno: "Quest'anno in Champions avremo Honda dall'inizio, siamo a posto così"


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Luglio 2013)

Avete ragione, io ragiono cosi per il semplice fatto che non ci sono soldi, ovvio che lo prenderei subito anche per 4 milioni, ma al giorno d'oggi per il Milan sono tantissimi 4 milioni, con quei 4 milioni + altri soldi ti puoi prendere qualche altro giocatore, tanto honda arriva di sicuro se non ora a gennaio non so se avete capito quello che intendo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Galliani tra un anno: "Quest'anno in Champions avremo Honda dall'inizio, siamo a posto così"



Sempre se arriviamo secondi o terzi


----------



## Frikez (16 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;234175 ha scritto:


> Avete ragione, io ragiono cosi per il semplice fatto che non ci sono soldi, ovvio che lo prenderei subito anche per 4 milioni, ma al giorno d'oggi per il Milan sono tantissimi 4 milioni, con quei 4 milioni + altri soldi ti puoi prendere qualche altro giocatore, tanto honda arriva di sicuro se non ora a gennaio non so se avete capito quello che intendo



No, non abbiamo capito


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2013)

4 millioni sono tanti per questo milan.

preferisco anch'io prendere qualcun'altro (ovviamente dobbiamo aggiungere qualche millione) e avere honda da gennaio.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Ds Cska:" *Per due milioni non lo lasciamo partire*,se il *Milan *farà l'offerta che ci soddisfa lo venderemo altrimenti non parte prima di gennaio".



.


----------



## Doctore (16 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Galliani tra un anno: "Quest'anno in Champions avremo Honda dall'inizio, siamo a posto così"


volevi dire europa league


----------



## SuperMilan (16 Luglio 2013)

Una squadra seria lo prende subito (se non chiedono la luna, chiaro) perchè la stagione sportiva, che è ciò che deve interessare a una società sportiva, inizia a settembre, non a gennaio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2013)

*A Sky Di Marzio ha detto che c'è uno sponsor personale del giocatore che vuol aiutare il Milan a prenderlo subito.*


Francamente a ste cose non ci ho mai creduto, son le classiche cose che i giornalisti dicono quando non hanno novità.


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo la Gazza il Milan vuole chiudere subito l'acquisto di Honda. Infatti venerdì il fratello procuratore, accompagnato dai consulenti di mercati Bronzetti e De Vecchi, si recherà in Russia per limare la differenza sulla valutazione del calciatore tra CSKA e Milan. In seguito a tale incontro, i tre vedranno Galliani in Versilia e se "la campagna russa" avesse avuto esito positivo, partirà l'assalto di dell'amministratore delegato rossonero.*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (17 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan vuole chiudere subito l'acquisto di Honda. Infatti venerdì il fratello procuratore, accompagnato dai consulenti di mercati Bronzetti e De Vecchi, si recherà in Russia per limare la differenza sulla valutazione del calciatore tra CSKA e Milan. In seguito a tale incontro, i tre vedranno Galliani in Versilia e se "la campagna russa" avesse avuto esito positivo, partirà l'assalto di dell'amministratore delegato rossonero.*



Quindi ci vogliono altri 54534 incontri.


----------



## Ale (17 Luglio 2013)

si va a conquistare la Russia, neppure Napoleone ci riusci eh


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Luglio 2013)

"La campagna russa"


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo di prenderlo in fretta


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> si va a conquistare la Russia, neppure Napoleone ci riusci eh



Galliani contro il Generale Estate


----------



## runner (17 Luglio 2013)

dai ragazzi questo è l' unico colpo che mi aspetto!!


----------



## Andreas89 (17 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo la Gazza il Milan vuole chiudere subito l'acquisto di Honda. Infatti venerdì il fratello procuratore, accompagnato dai consulenti di mercati Bronzetti e De Vecchi, si recherà in Russia per limare la differenza sulla valutazione del calciatore tra CSKA e Milan. In seguito a tale incontro, i tre vedranno Galliani in Versilia e se "la campagna russa" avesse avuto esito positivo, partirà l'assalto di dell'amministratore delegato rossonero.*



.


----------



## admin (17 Luglio 2013)

*Il DS del Cska su Honda:"Al giocatore erano interessati club inglesi e altri club italiani. Ma lui ha scelto il Milan".*


----------



## SuperMilan (17 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il DS del Cska su Honda:"Al giocatore erano interessati club inglesi e altri club italiani. Ma lui ha scelto il Milan".*



Via, allora fateci un pò di carità, carità per i poveri.
Comunque ATTENZIONE al CSKA, già l'anno scorso si impuntò con la Lazio facendo una valutazione esagerata di Honda.


----------



## Jino (17 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Via, allora fateci un pò di carità, carità per i poveri.
> Comunque ATTENZIONE al CSKA, già l'anno scorso si impuntò con la Lazio facendo una valutazione esagerata di Honda.



Diciamo che l'anno scorso aveva un anno in più di contratto, avevano il coltello dalla parte del manico. Ora no. A prescindere da quando per loro è perso.


----------



## SuperMilan (17 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Diciamo che l'anno scorso aveva un anno in più di contratto, avevano il coltello dalla parte del manico. Ora no. A prescindere da quando per loro è perso.



Sì sì, è vero, ma facciamo attenzione comunque. Perchè il discorso "Tanto il giocatore è perso" è valido, ma se offriamo davvero le banane se lo tengono.


----------



## Jino (17 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sì sì, è vero, ma facciamo attenzione comunque. Perchè il discorso "Tanto il giocatore è perso" è valido, ma se offriamo davvero le banane se lo tengono.



Eh vabbè, arriverà a gennaio, una cosa è certa, è nostro.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Luglio 2013)

Pazzesco non voler pagare 4 milioni,considerando che dobbiamo giocare i Preliminari.

Ma io ne darei pure 5,pur di non ritrovarmi con Boateng titolare per 6 mesi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Pazzesco non voler pagare 4 milioni,considerando che dobbiamo giocare i Preliminari.
> 
> Ma io ne darei pure 5,pur di non ritrovarmi con Boateng titolare per 6 mesi.


Niente, ai nostri non frega nulla del lato tecnico, interessa soltanto di quello economico, ergo Boateng resta e gioca al posto di Honda fino a gennaio, nonostante Boateng sia uno dei peggiori trequartisti degli ultimi venti anni.


----------



## SuperMilan (17 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Niente, ai nostri non frega nulla del lato tecnico, interessa soltanto di quello economico, ergo Boateng resta e gioca al posto di Honda fino a gennaio, nonostante Boateng sia uno dei peggiori trequartisti degli ultimi venti anni.



Che poi Boateng trequartista ha senso solo con un certo tipo di punte, che noi non abbiamo, il lato tecnico non frega veramente nulla a questa società. Ad oggi abbiamo praticamente tutti i problemi che avevamo l'anno scorso, non abbiamo risolto nulla.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Che poi Boateng trequartista ha senso solo con un certo tipo di punte, che noi non abbiamo, il lato tecnico non frega veramente nulla a questa società. Ad oggi abbiamo praticamente tutti i problemi che avevamo l'anno scorso, non abbiamo risolto nulla.


D'altronde dire "se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno" ti fa capire quanto s'interessino solo ed esclusivamente del numero, della quantità, quindi del lato economico, mentre quello tecnico è completamente trascurato. Chi e con quale coraggio sarebbe capace di restare con Boateng, Nocerino, Robinho, Emanuelson essendo ben consci della loro estraneità al progetto tecnico della squadra? Ma già, l'abbiamo detto, del lato tecnico non frega nulla. Per loro andrà bene giocare con Boateng trequartista, tanto se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (17 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Niente, ai nostri non frega nulla del lato tecnico, interessa soltanto di quello economico, ergo Boateng resta e gioca al posto di Honda fino a gennaio, nonostante Boateng sia uno dei peggiori trequartisti degli ultimi venti anni.



In questo modo però,nell'estate 2014 potremo dire che "Il nostro acquisto è Honda disponibile dalla prima giornata"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (17 Luglio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> In questo modo però,nell'estate 2014 potremo dire che "Il nostro acquisto è Honda disponibile dalla prima giornata"


Ovviamente, un ciclo vizioso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (17 Luglio 2013)

Dai Gallo, inventati qualcosa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (17 Luglio 2013)

Si porteranno dietro questa storia fino al 2 settembre.


----------



## runner (17 Luglio 2013)

se non si riesce a portare un giocatore Milanista, fortissimo, esemplare nella vita privata e che si ripaga con gli sponsor per una paio di mln in più o in meno subito allora è inutile volere gestire il Milan!!


----------



## Dexter (17 Luglio 2013)

oggi o domani comincia il campionato russo  se fa una tripletta scordiamocelo per adesso..


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Luglio 2013)

per chi fosse interessato c'è il cska che gioca (honda titolare) contro il Ural (campionato russo )


----------



## Jaqen (17 Luglio 2013)

Un minimo di vergogna no.
Mai.

Però rinnoviamo a Robinho. Per quello i soldi si trovano.


----------



## SuperMilan (17 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Un minimo di vergogna no.
> Mai.
> 
> Però rinnoviamo a Robinho. Per quello i soldi si trovano.



Certo, vorrai mica perderlo a zero l'anno prossimo .


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Luglio 2013)

Siamo noi, siamo noi, i campioni del bilancio siamo noi....


----------



## Devil May Cry (17 Luglio 2013)

Deve arrivare subito.
Galliani vedi di svegliare silvio.


----------



## Doctore (17 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Siamo noi, siamo noi, i campioni del bilancio siamo noi....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Luglio 2013)

Comunque dai, capisco che il contratto gli scada a fine anno... però non puoi presentarti dal CSKA con 1.5 milioni dai. C'è un limite a tutto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *Honda sta già prendendo lezioni di italiano.*


----------



## Jaqen (18 Luglio 2013)

Ma che venga è ormai sicuro.

Sarebbe folle non farlo venire subito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (18 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani:" Bronzetti domani in russia per Honda? no lui no ma qualcun altro".*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (18 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Comunque dai, capisco che il contratto gli scada a fine anno... però non puoi presentarti dal CSKA con 1.5 milioni dai. C'è un limite a tutto.


Barboni come pochi.


----------



## Graxx (18 Luglio 2013)

dai dai che arriva il super toppp ppplayer...


----------



## runner (18 Luglio 2013)

*Evani parlando del nostro mercato - “Non sono per niente deluso: Galliani tiene i colpi per il finale e comunque sia il Milan non è inferiore alle altre formazioni di serie A, Juventus a parte. Ha poco da dover migliorare ma sono certo che prima della fine di agosto un colpo Galliani lo metterà a segno”.*
_ Qlub Radio 89.3 _

insomma state tranquilli che ci pensa il Gallo!!


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;235538 ha scritto:


> *Galliani:" Bronzetti domani in russia per Honda? no lui no ma qualcun altro".*



cantamessa ?  se parte lui è per il contratto


----------



## Ciachi (18 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> cantamessa ?  se parte lui è per il contratto



No! Va De Vecchi! Fonte Milan channel


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani:" Bronzetti domani in russia per Honda? no lui no ma qualcun altro".*



ma stipendiare un ds che faccia gli interessi del milan e non l'n-esimo procuratore che fa solo gli affari suoi sembra una cosa cosi difficile da fare ?


----------



## Andreas89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma stipendiare un ds che faccia gli interessi del milan e non l'n-esimo procuratore che fa solo gli affari suoi sembra una cosa cosi difficile da fare ?



Secondo te perchè il Pelado non va in Russia??? Perchè non vuol fare l'ennesima figura di melma.


----------



## Now i'm here (18 Luglio 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> No! Va De Vecchi! Fonte Milan channel



sarebbe ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (18 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo te perchè il Pelado non va in Russia??? Perchè non vuol fare l'ennesima figura di melma.



Domani sera dirà:" Tizio e Caio son partiti per valutare la possibilità di avere Honda sin da subito ma putroppo l'affare è economicamente impossibile. Vedremo per gennaio."


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2013)

Domani scatterà la missione del Milan a Mosca. *Secondo Pedullà, la società rossonera, con l'aiuto di qualche sponsor, potrebbe salire da 2,5 a 3 milioni di euro per assicurarsi subito le prestazioni del giocatore giapponese. Il Cska ne chiede più di 5.*


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (19 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Domani scatterà la missione del Milan a Mosca. *Secondo Pedullà, la società rossonera, con l'aiuto di qualche sponsor, potrebbe salire da 2,5 a 3 milioni di euro per assicurarsi subito le prestazioni del giocatore giapponese. Il Cska ne chiede più di 5.*



noi saremo anche dei barboni,ma 5 milioni per un giocatore che a gennaio verrebbe comunque da noi a costo zero mi sembra una richiesta un tantino esagerata...
Sarebbe sbagliato offrire piu' di 3 milioni...


----------



## Ciachi (19 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sarebbe ?



Boh!!! Credo l ex giocatore!!! Così hanno detto ieri!


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo di chiudere almeno per lui.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo te perchè il Pelado non va in Russia??? Perchè non vuol fare l'ennesima figura di melma.



forse non hai capito la mia critica , non sto dicendo che debba andare galliani in persona , ma se avessimo un ds dovrebbe andare quest'ultimo , no sbronzetti o il pizzaiolo , perche poi per sdebitarsi galliani è costretto a riciclare i bidoni gestiti da questi due


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> forse non hai capito la mia critica , non sto dicendo che debba andare galliani in persona , ma se avessimo un ds dovrebbe andare quest'ultimo , no sbronzetti o il pizzaiolo , perche poi per sdebitarsi galliani è costretto a riciclare i bidoni gestiti da questi due



Il Milan sull'aspetto dirigenziale è un mondo a parte, cioè Galliani fa tutto lui, si occupa di qualsiasi cosa, che poi sia una cosa negativa è ovviamente condivisibile.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me il rinnovo di Robinho è atto proprio a trovare i soldi giusti per Honda.

Settimana prossima penso chiuderemo


----------



## bargnani83 (19 Luglio 2013)

su honda prevedo un'altra telenovela.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Luglio 2013)

Siam sicuri non sia scarso? Non sono per niente convinto


----------



## runner (19 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi Honda è da prendere subito....


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2013)

Secondo la* Gazzetta dello Sport la missione giapponese per Honda andrà un pò per le lunghe rispetto a quanto previsto*. Il Cska, club con il quale è difficile trattare, chiede almeno 4 milioni di euro. E non concederà sconti. Per colmare il gap tra domanda e offerta, il Milan potrebbe inserire uno sponsor. Ed anche se non riuscisse a cedere nessuno, Galliani potrebbe comunque fare un'eccezione e tesserare Honda.


----------



## Ale (19 Luglio 2013)

stranamente vanno un po per le lunghe


----------



## Facciosnaooo (19 Luglio 2013)

arriva qualcuno e non parte nessuno???? Suona male!


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Luglio 2013)

Non avevo dubbi che si chiudesse in tempi lunghi.


----------



## Jino (19 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> forse non hai capito la mia critica , non sto dicendo che debba andare galliani in persona , ma se avessimo un ds dovrebbe andare quest'ultimo , no sbronzetti o il pizzaiolo , perche poi per sdebitarsi galliani è costretto a riciclare i bidoni gestiti da questi due



Tra l'altro Bronzetti non è procuratore di nessuno. Lui è un intermediario di mercato. Ogni trattativa per qualsiasi giocatore, per qualsiasi società al giorno d'oggi passa attraverso una figura di questo tipo.

Cerchiamo di non far passare solo il Milan per l'allocco di turno, no perchè sembra che tutte le società di calcio siano sveglie e noi ci facciamo appindolare da chiunque. 

Su dai.


----------



## runner (19 Luglio 2013)

se per Poli c' è voluta la crociera e una trattativa estenuante con le contropartite figuriamoci stavolta.....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (19 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Bronzetti non è procuratore di nessuno. Lui è un intermediario di mercato. Ogni trattativa per qualsiasi giocatore, per qualsiasi società al giorno d'oggi passa attraverso una figura di questo tipo.
> 
> Cerchiamo di non far passare solo il Milan per l'allocco di turno, no perchè sembra che tutte le società di calcio siano sveglie e noi ci facciamo appindolare da chiunque.
> 
> Su dai.



fatto sta che come ingaggiamo noi le tangenti dei procuratori non lo fa nessuno


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro Bronzetti non è procuratore di nessuno. Lui è un intermediario di mercato. Ogni trattativa per qualsiasi giocatore, per qualsiasi società al giorno d'oggi passa attraverso una figura di questo tipo.
> 
> Cerchiamo di non far passare solo il Milan per l'allocco di turno, no perchè sembra che tutte le società di calcio siano sveglie e noi ci facciamo appindolare da chiunque.
> 
> Su dai.



Comunque Bronzetti è una figura inutile. Queste figure come lui sono il male del calcio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (19 Luglio 2013)

Il rinnovo a Robinho finanzia Honda.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo la* Gazzetta dello Sport la missione giapponese per Honda andrà un pò per le lunghe rispetto a quanto previsto*. Il Cska, club con il quale è difficile trattare, chiede almeno 4 milioni di euro. E non concederà sconti. Per colmare il gap tra domanda e offerta, il Milan potrebbe inserire uno sponsor. Ed anche se non riuscisse a cedere nessuno, Galliani potrebbe comunque fare un'eccezione e tesserare Honda.



Mah, sti sponsor...


Chiudiamo e basta, i soldi ci sono, regaliamo Nocerino e via.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Luglio 2013)

Che poi pure se lo compri investendo sti benedetti soldi, li si recupera in pochissimo tempo col merchandising.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Luglio 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello sport un consulente di mercato del *Milan *è sbarcato poco fa a Mosca per parlare di * Honda.* Lunedi dovrebbe esserci l'incontro con il *Cska Mosca.*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Luglio 2013)

Cioè non riusciamo a prendere uno cui tra 5 mesi gli scade il contratto... 

allucinante, non c'è limite al peggio...


----------



## Djici (19 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Che poi pure se lo compri investendo sti benedetti soldi, li si recupera in pochissimo tempo col merchandising.


eh no perche i soldi del merchandising arriverano comunque... con qualche mese di ritardo ma arriverano comunque... non e che se lo compri ora allora entrano piu soldi


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Luglio 2013)

Non vedo perchè dobbiamo dare 4/5 milioni senza trattare, proviamo a trattare al ribasso e poi vediamo.


----------



## Doctore (19 Luglio 2013)

A me sta benissimo che galliani faccia il tirchio ma ad una condizione...quella di comprare un buon centrocampista tipo eriksenn


----------



## Serginho (19 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> A me sta benissimo che galliani faccia il tirchio ma ad una condizione...quella di comprare un buon centrocampista tipo eriksenn



Sottoscrivo


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;236265 ha scritto:


> Secondo la gazzetta dello sport un consulente di mercato del *Milan *è sbarcato poco fa a Mosca per parlare di * Honda.* Lunedi dovrebbe esserci l'incontro con il *Cska Mosca.*



Sbarca oggi per parlare lunedì??? C'è un sciopero aereo nel week-end???


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sbarca oggi per parlare lunedì??? C'è un sciopero aereo nel week-end???



Eh no nel fine settimana il dottore deve andare in piscina..


----------



## Frikez (19 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Eh no nel fine settimana il dottore deve andare in piscina..



Fester è in Versilia questo fine settimana


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sbarca oggi per parlare lunedì??? C'è un sciopero aereo nel week-end???



in questi giorni parlerà con l'agente e il giocatore per trovare la "chiave" per sbloccare la trattativa e lunedì andrà a parlare con il Cska


----------



## Jino (19 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque Bronzetti è una figura inutile. Queste figure come lui sono il male del calcio.



Concordo che procuratori e mediatori siano diventati nell'ultimo decennio il male del calcio. Ma se vuoi fare mercato ormai funziona cosi per tutti, ci si deve adeguare.


----------



## The Ripper (19 Luglio 2013)

manco stessimo comprando Iniesta...


----------



## Ciachi (19 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> manco stessimo comprando Iniesta...



....ma neanche Xavi.....


Ps ma sapete quanto chiede di ingaggio il japanese?!?


----------



## sion (19 Luglio 2013)

2 milioni


----------



## Ciachi (19 Luglio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> 2 milioni



Sicuro??? No perché sento parlare di cifre tipo 4/4.5!!!! Se così stiamo fuori!!! Non e' iniesta eh!!!


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Luglio 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Sicuro??? No perché sento parlare di cifre tipo 4/4.5!!!! Se così stiamo fuori!!! Non e' iniesta eh!!!



4-4,5 li chiede il CSKA per il cartellino, lui avrebbe accettato un quadriennale a 2,5 mln.


----------



## Ciachi (19 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> 4-4,5 li chiede il CSKA per il cartellino, lui avrebbe accettato un quadriennale a 2,5 mln.


----------



## admin (19 Luglio 2013)

*La delegazione del Milan è ottimista. Ci sono le possibilità per chiudere la trattativa. Questa sera si terrà una cena con il giocatore. L'appuntamento col Cska è previsto per domani o, al massimo, Domenica/Lunedì.*

Sky


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (19 Luglio 2013)

A quanto è quotato che dopo l'acquisto di Honda, Galliani dice :" Ora siamo davvero competitivi, mercato chiuso."


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Luglio 2013)

Non vedo l'ora che arrivi il 25 Agosto...

Non ce la faccio più.


----------



## sheva90 (19 Luglio 2013)

E' il minimo..


----------



## Underhill84 (19 Luglio 2013)

pedullà ha detto domani portiamo un'offerta di 3.5


----------



## Now i'm here (19 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Pedullà ci saranno 2 incontri: uno entro domenica e quello decisivo entro martedì. 

L'offerta del Milan salirà da 2,5 mln a 3,5. Il Cska Mosca chiede sempre tra i 4,5 e i 5 mln. *


----------



## sion (19 Luglio 2013)

speriamo bene,non sara' appariscente come gli altri ma se lo facciamo,questo e' un gran colpo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Luglio 2013)

con il Cska Mosca è difficile trattare, già mi ricordo la trattativa sempre per Honda con la Lazio.


----------



## Jino (20 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;236519 ha scritto:


> con il Cska Mosca è difficile trattare, già mi ricordo la trattativa sempre per Honda con la Lazio.



I tempi di contratto del giapponese erano però un pò diversi. Questo non vuol dire che ce lo regalano, ma di sicuro devono esser per forza più morbidi rispetto a 12 mesi fa.


----------



## robs91 (20 Luglio 2013)

A leggere certe cose ti cascano le braccia:
"occorrerà convincere il Cska, che chiede una cifra (circa 4 milioni) a cui il Milan in questo momento non può arrivare"


----------



## runner (20 Luglio 2013)

ma è un campione che si ripaga da solo....

lo ripeto ormai da giorni....se non chiudi adesso per Honda allora è meglio che vai a gestire una squadra di lega pro!!


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Luglio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> A leggere certe cose ti cascano le braccia:
> "occorrerà convincere il Cska, che chiede una cifra (circa 4 milioni) a cui il Milan in questo momento non può arrivare"



Increscioso


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> A quanto è quotato che dopo l'acquisto di Honda, Galliani dice :" Ora siamo davvero competitivi, mercato chiuso."


Allegri non ha più scuse, il terzo posto non ci basta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2013)

Se non riusciamo ad offrire 4 milioni, è giusto che il CSKA si comporti con il pugno di ferro.
Un conto è essere parsimoniosi, un altro è essere dei barboni.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Luglio 2013)

pare che il milan possa alzare l'offerta a 3 milioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Luglio 2013)

Non capisco perchè siamo ridicoli se non offriamo 4 milioni, gli scade il contratto a gennaio eh mica tra 2 anni, chiedono 4 milioni per uno che gli scade il contratto a gennaio, se gli scadesse il contratto tra 2 anni quanto chiedono? 20 milioni mah


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;236670 ha scritto:


> Non capisco perchè siamo ridicoli se non offriamo 4 milioni, gli scade il contratto a gennaio eh mica tra 2 anni, chiedono 4 milioni per uno che gli scade il contratto a gennaio, se gli scadesse il contratto tra 2 anni quanto chiedono? 20 milioni mah



15 mln ed oltre chiesero alla Lazio a Gennaio 2012.


----------



## 2515 (20 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 15 mln ed oltre chiesero alla Lazio a Gennaio 2012.



cioè a 2 anni dalla scadenza, la stessa cifra che vuole il milan per quel paracarro di boateng alla medesima distanza dalla scadenza, honda invece è il leader della loro squadra e ha appena dominato nella vittoria contro lo zenit.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Luglio 2013)

Dg Cska Mosca :"Da parte del *Milan non sono arrivare offerte".*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Luglio 2013)

Come ci siamo ridotti...


----------



## Denni90 (20 Luglio 2013)

e bisogna credergli per forza?


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> 15 mln ed oltre chiesero alla Lazio a Gennaio 2012.



ho cercato adesso per sicurezza, avevano chiuso per 12 milioni circa e aveva ancora 2 anni di contratto con il cska, qui chiedono 4 milioni per 5 mesi di contratto, mah vedremo speriamo di prenderlo da subito comunque. Se sono partiti l'intenzione è di prenderlo subito, poi ovvio che cerchiamo di tirare giù il prezzo provare alla fine non costa niente.


----------



## Milo (20 Luglio 2013)

Cska: rispettiamo il sogno di Honda: andare al milan

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Cska: rispettiamo il sogno di Honda: andare al milan

Gazzetta


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Luglio 2013)

Hanno aperto alle loro condizioni pagando 4 milioni eh


----------



## SuperMilan (20 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;236704 ha scritto:


> ho cercato adesso per sicurezza, avevano chiuso per 12 milioni circa e aveva ancora 2 anni di contratto con il cska, qui chiedono 4 milioni per 5 mesi di contratto, mah vedremo speriamo di prenderlo da subito comunque. Se sono partiti l'intenzione è di prenderlo subito, poi ovvio che cerchiamo di tirare giù il prezzo provare alla fine non costa niente.



Un pò di gioco delle parti ci sta, ma se sei una squadra seria alla fine chiudi anche a 4 mln (che per il mercato di oggi è una reale miseria chiariamolo) pur di averlo prima di gennaio. Perchè la stagione sportiva inizia a settembre non a gennaio. E noi ci ritroveremmo, nel ruolo chiave del delirante 4-3-1-2 che stanno mettendo in piedi Fester, il Silvio e Allegri, uno che del trequartista classico non ha nulla e un ragazzotto che viene dalla Serie B e che deve adattarsi e ritmi e tattica della Serie A.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Luglio 2013)

Honda è diventato l'obiettivo numero 1 del mercato, a parte Honda non c'è nessun altro all'orizzonte.
Quindi fare i tirchioni sulla differenza tra 3 e 4 milioni dopo le misere figure collezionate fino ad ora, a mio avviso è un comportamento indecoroso.

Poi il gioco delle parti e la dialettica di mercato ci sta.. ma se dovesse fallire anche questo obiettivo perchè le borse della società non arrivano a sborsare 4 milioni.. beh allora non mi lamenterò più neanch'io, così come non si lamenta più un tifoso del Cesena o dell'Albinoleffe che certi giocatori non può nemmeno sognarli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Luglio 2013)

Appena questa telenovela si chiuderà positivamente il mercato sarà chiusissimo in entrata.

Preparatevi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani*:" *Honda? penso che arriverà a gennaio a meno che qualche sponsor finanzi il suo trasferimento prima*,ora chiedono tanti soldi."


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2013)

Tanti soldi??? Tipo 4 mln di euro??? Poveracci!!!
Il punto che se il CSKA non avesse la champions si poteva anche fare, però questo precluderebbe, visti i fatti, un suo utilizzo da Febbraio. Qualcuno mi potrebbe dire:" Chissenefrega della coppa....". Va benissimo, allora inutile parteciparvi.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Luglio 2013)

Io penso che arrivi subito, gli sponsor spingono per farlo arrivare subito, daranno un mano boh


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Tanti soldi??? Tipo 4 mln di euro??? Poveracci!!!



Ma veramente, cioè solo il Milan ha di questi problemi. Vedo tutte le altre squadre spendere almeno il doppie di queste cifre.


----------



## Andreas89 (20 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ma veramente, cioè solo il Milan ha di questi problemi. Vedo tutte le altre squadre spendere almeno il doppie di queste cifre.



E' una situazione delirante. Per poter spendere dovremo produrre un attivo di bilancio pari a 20-30 mln, roba da squadra di vertice in Premier.....


----------



## The Ripper (20 Luglio 2013)

Per una volta mi piacerebbe che l'allenatore del Milan avesse la possibilità di allenare la rosa completa al 90% già da fine luglio.
Poi è colpa di Allegri, o chi per lui, se la squadra ha bisogno di tempo per imparare i meccanismi, soprattutto gli ultimi arrivati con i celeberrimi """""saldi di agosto""""".
Questo addiritttura a gennaio. Vorrà dire che Saponara DEVE essere un fenomeno altrimenti a dicembre salutiamo definitivamente pure il terzo posto.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (20 Luglio 2013)

Il coltello dalla parte del manico ce l'abbiamo noi


----------



## admin (20 Luglio 2013)

*Il giocatore e lo sponsor premono per far sì che l'operazione vada subito in porto.* Al momento la distanza è di 2 milioni: i russi ne chiedono 5, il Milan (con l'aiuto dello sponsor) arriverebbe a 3. Si cercherà di chiudere e di portare Honda in Italia all'inizio della prossima settimana.


Sky


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Luglio 2013)

io ho una domanda...è veramente così forte? cioè ci siamo solo noi su di lui e costa massimo 5 milioni...


----------



## The Ripper (20 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io ho una domanda...è veramente così forte? cioè ci siamo solo noi su di lui e costa massimo 5 milioni...



ci sono anche altre squadre e costa 5 mln perché tra 5 mesi sarebbe svincolato.
Non è un fenomeno e non ci fa fare il salto di qualità secondo me, ma è il tipo di giocatore che a noi manca sulla trequarti.


----------



## Mithos (20 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io ho una domanda...è veramente così forte? cioè ci siamo solo noi su di lui e costa massimo 5 milioni...



Da quel poco che so e per quel poco che l'ho visto giocare è un giocatore che abbina visione di gioco una ottima tecnica.La sua arma migliore mi pare l'assist ed è un giocatore che si muove parecchio. Non è un fuoriclasse,non fa la differenza, ma è magari uno che in un buon contesto può esaltarsi.
Purtroppo non abbiamo una lira e siccome si sono messi in testa di giocare col trequartista ahimè è l'unico prendibile per noi morti di fame( posto cmq che Honda è duttile, capace di giocare anche come esterno e non solo).


----------



## almilan (20 Luglio 2013)

che vergogna le parole di galliani,mamma mia......siamo così poveri da rinnovare il contratto a robinho (giocatore quasi finito) fino al 2016........


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (20 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per una volta mi piacerebbe che l'allenatore del Milan avesse la possibilità di allenare la rosa completa al 90% già da fine luglio.
> Poi è colpa di Allegri, o chi per lui, se la squadra ha bisogno di tempo per imparare i meccanismi, soprattutto gli ultimi arrivati con i celeberrimi """""saldi di agosto""""".
> Questo addiritttura a gennaio. Vorrà dire che Saponara DEVE essere un fenomeno altrimenti a dicembre salutiamo definitivamente pure il terzo posto.



.


comunque pensoa questa situazione,loro chiedono 5 noi offriamo 3,a 4 fondamentalmente si chiude,possibile che siamo talmente pezzenti da non avere 1 *******SSIMO MILIONE? a quanto pare si,che tristezza


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Luglio 2013)

visto che non è uno che fa la differenza io non venderei Boateng...


----------



## pennyhill (20 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Per una volta mi piacerebbe che l'allenatore del Milan avesse la possibilità di allenare la rosa completa al 90% già da fine luglio.
> Poi è colpa di Allegri, o chi per lui, se la squadra ha bisogno di tempo per imparare i meccanismi, soprattutto gli ultimi arrivati con i celeberrimi """""saldi di agosto""""".
> Questo addiritttura a gennaio. Vorrà dire che Saponara DEVE essere un fenomeno altrimenti a dicembre salutiamo definitivamente pure il terzo posto.



Abbiati
Amelia
Gabriel

Abate
Bonera
Constant
De Sciglio
Mexes
Vergara
Zaccardo
Zapata

Boateng
Cristante
de Jong
Montolivo
Muntari
Poli
Saponara

Balotelli
El Shaarawy
Niang
Robinho

Non ho messo gli esuberi (il giovine, Strasser, ecc....) e gli infortunati di lungo corso (Pazzini), e Pignatone. 
Sono 22/25, quasi il 90%


----------



## Mithos (20 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> visto che non è uno che fa la differenza io non venderei Boateng...



Io non passa giorno che non preghi affinchè fotomodelli, ballarine, nani, mummie etc non se ne vadano dal Milan, pensa te


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Luglio 2013)

Che per una volta davvero uno sponsor determini un trasferimento ? Sarebbe anche ora.


----------



## admin (21 Luglio 2013)

Le ultime dalla Russia:

Difficilmente ci saranno novità importanti prima di lunedì o martedì. *Ma il Milan farà di tutto per portare Honda in Italia già questa estate. La società rossonera può arrivare fino a 3,5 milioni di euro. Il Cska è sempre fermo alla richiesta di 5 milioni. Ma ci sono i margini per trattare.

Pedullà*


----------



## Elshafenomeno (21 Luglio 2013)

mamma mia che straccioni, mamma mia....fossi nel CSKA manderei il Milan a quel paese, altrochè!

Ma quanto è ossessionato dal BILANCIO sto poveretto?? Vedo che gli altri se ne fregano...solo lui ci sta attento...basta, basta, se ne deve andare, è da quindici anni buoni che ha fatto il suo tempo come dirigente e come uomo. Meno Galliani nel Milan di domani!


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo di prenderlo ovviamente non a 5 milioni, sicuramente non vale 1 milioni a mese eh mica stiamo parlato di un top players, questa volta secondo me Galliani fa bene a provare ad abbassare il costo provare non costa niente.


----------



## Devil May Cry (21 Luglio 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> mamma mia che straccioni, mamma mia....fossi nel CSKA manderei il Milan a quel paese, altrochè!
> 
> Ma quanto è ossessionato dal BILANCIO sto poveretto?? Vedo che gli altri se ne fregano...solo lui ci sta attento...basta, basta, se ne deve andare, è da quindici anni buoni che ha fatto il suo tempo come dirigente e come uomo. Meno Galliani nel Milan di domani!



Sinceramente io non riesco a capire tutto questo odio nei confronti di Galliani...Certo ha fatto i suoi errori,ma se Adriano è costretto a fare l'elemosina per 3 o 4 mln è solo per colpa di Berlusconi che non caccia più fuori il grano.Anche lui a suo modo è una vittima di Silvio.
Che poi abbia fatto degli errori,questo ormai è chiaro.
Io spero che arrivi per davvero subito questo Honda.In una squadra come lo United non farebbe la differenza,ma nel nostro Milan si,eccome!!!Questo è forte forte,altro che la fighetta boateng.


----------



## Arsozzenal (21 Luglio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Sinceramente io non riesco a capire tutto questo odio nei confronti di Galliani...Certo ha fatto i suoi errori,ma se Adriano è costretto a fare l'elemosina per 3 o 4 mln è solo per colpa di Berlusconi che non caccia più fuori il grano.Anche lui a suo modo è una vittima di Silvio.
> Che poi abbia fatto degli errori,questo ormai è chiaro.
> Io spero che arrivi per davvero subito questo Honda.In una squadra come lo United non farebbe la differenza,ma nel nostro Milan si,eccome!!!Questo è forte forte,altro che la fighetta boateng.



fra l'altro non so quanti dirigenti siano migliori di galliani visto che la maggior parte dei più quotati e famosi è abituata ad operare con milioni e milioni ad ogni sessione di mercato...da questo segue che si possono permettere di fare degli acquisti sbagliati..noi non possiamo permetterci errori con quei 4 euro che spendiamo


----------



## Hammer (21 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> fra l'altro non so quanti dirigenti siano migliori di galliani visto che la maggior parte dei più quotati e famosi è abituata ad operare con milioni e milioni ad ogni sessione di mercato...da questo segue che si possono permettere di fare degli acquisti sbagliati..noi non possiamo permetterci errori con quei 4 euro che spendiamo



Il problema di Galliani è proprio che con molti milioni ha più margine di errore, che puntualmente raggiunge. Con pochi milioni si adatta e al massimo fa boiate di meno conto (voglio dire, ti compra Taiwo e non Ricardo Oliveira), e di questo suo modo di compravendita a secco di contanti non mi lamento. Invece sui contratti stecca sempre.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> fra l'altro non so quanti dirigenti siano migliori di galliani visto che la maggior parte dei più quotati e famosi è abituata ad operare con milioni e milioni ad ogni sessione di mercato...da questo segue che si possono permettere di fare degli acquisti sbagliati..noi non possiamo permetterci errori con quei 4 euro che spendiamo



vorrei vedere la dirigenza dell'udinese col fatturato del milan , vorrei proprio vedere se vanno a prendere i vari traorè , taiwo ecc e se danno 4 mil a mexes ecc ecc . Qua la gente dimentica un piccolo punto : il milan fattura piu di tutti eppure i soldi non ci sono eppure in squadra ci sono le pippacce , mistero


----------



## Doctore (21 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vorrei vedere la dirigenza dell'udinese col fatturato del milan , vorrei proprio vedere se vanno a prendere i vari traorè , taiwo ecc e se danno 4 mil a mexes ecc ecc . Qua la gente dimentica un piccolo punto : il milan fattura piu di tutti eppure i soldi non ci sono eppure in squadra ci sono le pippacce , mistero


i vari traore e taiwo sono stati che errori che possono starci...Mexes è un discorso a parte anche perche alla roma non era malaccio come difensore.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> i vari traore e taiwo sono stati che errori che possono starci...Mexes è un discorso a parte anche perche alla roma non era malaccio come difensore.



ma su dai trorè errore che ci puo stare ? gourcuff è un errore che ci puo stare , traorè non aveva mai fatto niente di buono in vita sua , pure i giornalisti prezzolati di mediaset erano in difficoltà per giustificare il suo acquisto , infatti mandavano in continuazione l'unico suo goal fatto con la nazionale . Per quanto riguarda mesces è il primo esempio di giocatore strapagato , ma potrei citare flamini e ti risparmio i vari zambrotta , oddo ecc ecc


----------



## runner (21 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi ma nel mondo del calcio in generale voi vedete qualche faccia dai dirigenti ai presidenti ai quali affidereste anche solo mille euro dei vostri risparmi oppure semplicemente vedete qualcuno che è lì solo ed esclusivamente perchè ama il calcio?

io vedo presidenti che si vogliono fare pubblicità e dirigenti che dipendono totalmente da loro per quanto riguarda la "mission" societaria....


----------



## Doctore (21 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi ma nel mondo del calcio in generale voi vedete qualche faccia dai dirigenti ai presidenti ai quali affidereste anche solo mille euro dei vostri risparmi oppure semplicemente vedete qualcuno che è lì solo ed esclusivamente perchè ama il calcio?
> 
> io vedo presidenti che si vogliono fare pubblicità e dirigenti che dipendono totalmente da loro per quanto riguarda la "mission" societaria....


Gli unici dirigenti a cui affiderei i soldi sono quelli del bayer e del borussia.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le ultime dalla Russia:
> 
> Difficilmente ci saranno novità importanti prima di lunedì o martedì. *Ma il Milan farà di tutto per portare Honda in Italia già questa estate. La società rossonera può arrivare fino a 3,5 milioni di euro. Il Cska è sempre fermo alla richiesta di 5 milioni. Ma ci sono i margini per trattare.
> 
> Pedullà*



.


----------



## Jino (21 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> vorrei vedere la dirigenza dell'udinese col fatturato del milan , vorrei proprio vedere se vanno a prendere i vari traorè , taiwo ecc e se danno 4 mil a mexes ecc ecc . Qua la gente dimentica un piccolo punto : il milan fattura piu di tutti eppure i soldi non ci sono eppure in squadra ci sono le pippacce , mistero



I dirigenti dell'Udinese se riproponessero la loro politica in una squadra come il Milan allora si che potrei temere la serie B. Udinese e Milan sono agli antipodi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Le ultime dalla Russia:
> 
> Difficilmente ci saranno novità importanti prima di lunedì o martedì. *Ma il Milan farà di tutto per portare Honda in Italia già questa estate. La società rossonera può arrivare fino a 3,5 milioni di euro. Il Cska è sempre fermo alla richiesta di 5 milioni. Ma ci sono i margini per trattare.
> 
> Pedullà*



Beh francamente sto con Galliani, 5 mln per un giocatore che si prende a zero tra qualche mese? Eddai raga. Piuttosto parte di quei 5 mln la investo ora su altri obiettivi e prendo il giapponese a zero tra sei mesi.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> I dirigenti dell'Udinese se riproponessero la loro politica in una squadra come il Milan allora si che potrei temere la serie B. Udinese e Milan sono agli antipodi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



vero Jino, visto che non abbiamo un soldo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> I dirigenti dell'Udinese se riproponessero la loro politica in una squadra come il Milan allora si che potrei temere la serie B. Udinese e Milan sono agli antipodi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



logico che non dovrebbero riproporre la stessa politica che adottano all'udinese  col fatturato di una grande squadra di certo non sarebbero costretti a vendere ogni anno . La politica societaria dell'udinese con i soldi di una grande è un modello vicino a quello del bayer


----------



## SuperMilan (21 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> I dirigenti dell'Udinese se riproponessero la loro politica in una squadra come il Milan allora si che potrei temere la serie B. Udinese e Milan sono agli antipodi.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Il problema reale è che vogliono fare il 4-3-1-2 e non si può andare avanti con Boateng che non sa fare un passaggio fiòltrante nè verticalizzare il gioco e con un ragazzo che viene dalla Serie B, quindi se l'obiettivoè Honda si cerca di trattare, ma si prende a qualsiasi costo entro settembre. Perchè gioca in un ruolo scoperto e fondamentale nella nostra squadra. Se non ci va bene pagare i 5 mln si vira su un altro, ma comunque l'acquisto nel trequartista, in ottica 4-3-1-2, va fatto e va fatto in questa sessione di mercato.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Luglio 2013)

alla fine credo proprio che arriverà in questa finestra di mercato.Pur non essendo un fenomeno è un giocatore molto funzionale al 4-3-1-2,con un'ottima visione di gioco,qualità molto carente nel milan attuale.Balotelli beneficerebbe enormemente dell'arrivo di un giocatore con questa caratteristica


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Luglio 2013)

*Di Marzio*: Appuntamento con il CSKA fissato *domani alle 12* per portare Honda in Italia tra *martedì e mercoledì.*
Il CSKA chiede *5 milioni*, il Milan arriva a *3 milioni* qualora gli sponsor contribuissero.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio*: Appuntamento con il CSKA fissato *domani alle 12* per portare Honda in Italia tra *martedì e mercoledì.*
> Il CSKA chiede *5 milioni*, il Milan arriva a *3 milioni* qualora gli sponsor contribuissero.



qualora gli sponsor contribuissero  sta cosa mi fa ridere , siamo arrivati al punto che per prendere i calciatori dobbiamo farceli pagare da altri


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Luglio 2013)

ah se non aiutano gli sponsor manco a 3 arriviamo???  società ridicola


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio*: Appuntamento con il CSKA fissato *domani alle 12* per portare Honda in Italia tra *martedì e mercoledì.*
> Il CSKA chiede *5 milioni*, il Milan arriva a *3 milioni* qualora gli sponsor contribuissero.



Eddai su portiamolo ora, tanto se non arriva, non arriva comunque nessuno. Potrebbe dare una grande mano per i preliminari che saranno tosti.


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2013)

*Honda*:" Il *Milan*? un orgoglio, arrivare subito? questo dovete chiederlo a mio fratello".


----------



## el_gaucho (21 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;237365 ha scritto:


> *Honda*:" Il *Milan*? un orgoglio, arrivare subito? questo dovete chiederlo a mio fratello".



Ma come si fa a non volere uno che dice queste cose. Fosse anche il trequartista piu' scarso del mondo, ma uno attaccato alla maglia come lui lo voglio nella Mia squadra. Sempre meglio di robinho che rinnova con noi perche' "la sua squadra del cuore" non gli da I soldi che vuole lui


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Luglio 2013)

Domani giornata cruciale speriamo bene


----------



## Sheldon92 (21 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;237482 ha scritto:


> Domani giornata cruciale speriamo bene



slitterà come minimo a martedì, come al solito...per "fortuna" ho ancora alcuni esami da dare in questi ultimi giorni di luglio, quindi non mi faccio il sangue amaro seguendo spasmodicamente il non-calciomercato del Milan...


----------



## The Ripper (21 Luglio 2013)

fossi uno sponsor, non darei mai soldi per far andare un mio uomo immagine in una società che non ha nemmeno gli occhi per piangere.


----------



## 2515 (22 Luglio 2013)

Via Honda, pigliamolo e diamogli il 10, fa tonnellate di vendite solo pensando all'anime Hungry Heart, dove c'era il fratello del protagonista trequartista 10 del milan.XD


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Via Honda, pigliamolo e diamogli il 10, fa tonnellate di vendite solo pensando all'anime Hungry Heart, *dove c'era il fratello del protagonista trequartista 10 del milan*.XD


Lol


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Luglio 2013)

News dalla Gazza
Oggi ci sarà l'incontro tra il procuratore del giocatore, gli intermediari rossoneri e il CSKA di Mosca. Uno degli sponsor è pronto ad uscire allo scoperto, e aiutare il club rossonero a colmare la differenza tra domanda e offerta, circa 2 milioni.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

Sheldon92 ha scritto:


> slitterà come minimo a martedì, come al solito...per "fortuna" ho ancora alcuni esami da dare in questi ultimi giorni di luglio, quindi non mi faccio il sangue amaro seguendo spasmodicamente il non-calciomercato del Milan...



Fai bene  secondo me o slitta come hai detto te o salta tutto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Settimane per prendere Honda, altri club chiudono le trattative in 2-3 giorni.
Che poi Honda lo spacceranno come il grande colpo, dopodichè "siamo a posto così"


----------



## sion (22 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Settimane per prendere Honda, altri club chiudono le trattative in 2-3 giorni.
> Che poi Honda lo spacceranno come il grande colpo, dopodichè "siamo a posto così"


siamo a posto cosi ora,figurati che rottura di balle galliani se arriva anche honda


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

Incredibile, quante storie per 3 milioni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fossi uno sponsor, non darei mai soldi per far andare un mio uomo immagine in una società che non ha nemmeno gli occhi per piangere.



Lo fanno per soldi, poco c'entra con la società dove va


----------



## runner (22 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> fossi uno sponsor, non darei mai soldi per far andare un mio uomo immagine in una società che non ha nemmeno gli occhi per piangere.



dai non scherziamo.....

proprio perchè sei uno sponsor devi scegliere una squadra con più storia e visibilità....


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

l'importante è che arrivi poi a me che ci abbiamo messo anni teatrini non me ne frega niente


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2013)

*L'incontro inizia adesso alle ore 12. Ballano ancora 2 milioni ma può succedere di tutto. Nel bene e nel male.*

Gazzetta


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2013)

Non se ne farà nulla, come al solito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me anche non se ne farà niente ma speriamo.


----------



## runner (22 Luglio 2013)

Honda deve arrivare subito.....


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2013)

Per me si farà, intesa a 3 milioni e Honda che parte immediatamente per il nostro ritiro


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

LOL, questo giocatore deve venire subito, deve ambientarsi.


----------



## Snake (22 Luglio 2013)

2 mil, 2 mil, mi viene da ridere e piangere nello stesso istante, ma come si fa a essere così accattoni?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2013)

La frase: Ballano due milioni è di una tristezza infinita.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'incontro inizia adesso alle ore 12. Ballano ancora 2 milioni ma può succedere di tutto. Nel bene e nel male.*
> 
> Gazzetta




.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Tanto lo so come va a finire. E' un copione già scritto.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'incontro inizia adesso alle ore 12. Ballano ancora 2 milioni ma può succedere di tutto. Nel bene e nel male.*
> 
> Gazzetta



Dai su, chiudere.


Vediamo se per una volta si può evitare di far partire il Gallo


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2013)

*Per ora il Cska non fa sconti al Milan e insiste per ottenere quanto richiesto: 5 milioni. In serata ci sarà un nuovo incontro. Filtra ottimismo.
*
Claudio Raimondi di Sportmediaset


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

1 milioni per mese chiedono


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2013)

io non andrei oltre i 4, se poi li aggiungono tutti gli sponsor, allora chiudiamo!


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Comunque ok che siamo dei barboni, però chiedere 5 mln a 4-5 mesi dalla scadenza è una rapina. Credo che 3-4 mln possa bastare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Comunque ok che siamo dei barboni, però chiedere 5 mln a 4-5 mesi dalla scadenza è una rapina. Credo che 3-4 mln possa bastare.



ma appunto, gli scade tra 4/5 mesi per me 5 milioni sono troppi, poi mica stiamo parlando di un top player


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Luglio 2013)

Ma mica paghiamo noi i 5 milioni da ragà, se non arriva Honda ora non arriva nessuno.


----------



## Snake (22 Luglio 2013)

facciamo una colletta


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per ora il Cska non fa sconti al Milan e insiste per ottenere quanto richiesto: 5 milioni. In serata ci sarà un nuovo incontro. Filtra ottimismo.
> *
> Claudio Raimondi di Sportmediaset





.


----------



## sion (22 Luglio 2013)

la frase " filtra ottimismo" credo sia la piu' odiosa di sempre in sede di calciomercato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> la frase " filtra ottimismo" credo sia la piu' odiosa di sempre in sede di calciomercato



Anche perchè hanno appena rifutato un'offerta in maniera netta, ci vuole MOLTO ottimismo per sperare che già stasera cambino le cose.


----------



## 2515 (22 Luglio 2013)

Poi su sportmediaset dicono che il cska avrebbe tirato fuori offerte di altre squadre pronte ad accontentarli, ma se così fosse sarebbe patetico visto che il loro ds ha già dichiarato che Honda ha già rifiutato tutte le destinazioni per il milan.XD


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Poi su sportmediaset dicono che il cska avrebbe tirato fuori offerte di altre squadre pronte ad accontentarli, ma se così fosse sarebbe patetico visto che il loro ds ha già dichiarato che Honda ha già rifiutato tutte le destinazioni per il milan.XD



sentito anche io , sembra che il cska abbia fatto vedere i fax con le offerte di altri club . Se abbiamo una speranza con honda è solo per il fatto che il giocatore vuole fortemente la maglia del milan , altrimenti si sarebbe accasato altrove


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Comunque 5 mln sono effettivamente troppi, ma, come ripeto, nel delirante scacchiere tattico che stanno imbastendo, il ruolo di trequartista, attualmente scoperto in rosa, è FONDAMENTALE. Quindi se non va bene Honda a 5 mln non si aspettano 3 mesi per giocare con uno che non è pronto e uno che non è capace di evrticalizzare l'azione, si vira su un altro obiettivo. Il problema non sono i 5 mln di richiesta per Honda perchè è a 5 mesi dalla scadenza, il problema è che noi non possiamo virare su nessun altro PERCHè costerebbe di più.


----------



## Frikez (22 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma mica paghiamo noi i 5 milioni da ragà, se non arriva Honda ora non arriva nessuno.



.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

Honda deve per forza arrivare adesso e ambientarsi a un calcio diverso con una lingua completamente diversa dal giappo e dal russo.
DEVE arrivare adesso


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Pedullà l'offerta per *Honda *potrebbe pure aumentare.

Secondo Di Marzio i contatti continuano, la trattativa è entrata nel vivo,*i segnali per il suo approdo in rossonero da subito sembrano positivi.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Luglio 2013)

Bronzetti è entrato in Via Turati... via, allontanatelo!! Porta sfortuna!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo di chiudere in tempi brevi l'unico acquisto di questo calciomercato.


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2013)

Voglio la chiusura entro stasera!!


----------



## DannySa (22 Luglio 2013)

Il tutto per 4-5 mln, sembra stiamo andando a prendere Ronaldo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

alle 18.00 il cska mosca gioca, vediamo se scende in campo ma credo di si.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;237852 ha scritto:


> alle 18.00 il cska mosca gioca, vediamo se scende in campo ma credo di si.



Penso che giochi comunque, lì a quanto ho capito è considerato inamovibile e un ottimo professionista (ben per noi fra l'altro). Sulla Gazzetta c'era scritto che, se tutto va bene, prende l'aereo per Milano fra domani e mercoledì.


----------



## aklos (22 Luglio 2013)

No copia e incolla no link esterni.


----------



## Diavolo18 (22 Luglio 2013)

Già che ci sono quasi quasi me lo guardo pure, certo è che in qualunque caso mi sa che avrà la testa altrove, non so come ha fatto a giocare così in Supercoppa... spero si chiuda comunque, sarebbe deprimente se ci ritrovassimo con un pugno di mosche ancora a fine luglio. Comunque penso giocherà in qualunque caso, dovrà ben salutare i compagni e tifosi se parte domani


----------



## Lollo7zar (22 Luglio 2013)

Dai è fatta è impensabile giocarsi la possibilità di impiegarlo in champions


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

Gioca.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2013)

Dunque? Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno, Robinho nuovo acquisto, siamo a posto così?


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

*Ultima ora Sky: Terminato incontro Galliani Bronzetti, Honda ormai vicinissimo.*


----------



## Snake (22 Luglio 2013)

immagina se gioca e si rompe il crociato


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Luglio 2013)

Dai che si plana

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Snake ha scritto:


> immagina se gioca e si rompe il crociato



Son caduto dalla sedia


----------



## runner (22 Luglio 2013)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> Dai è fatta è impensabile giocarsi la possibilità di impiegarlo in champions



esatto!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Penso che giochi comunque, lì a quanto ho capito è considerato inamovibile e un ottimo professionista (ben per noi fra l'altro). Sulla Gazzetta c'era scritto che, se tutto va bene, prende l'aereo per Milano fra domani e mercoledì.



ah sisi, però pensavo se la chiusura è vicina non lo fanno scendere in campo, pero è troppo importante per loro quindi credo che giochi in qualsiasi caso.


----------



## Frikez (22 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> immagina se gioca e si rompe il crociato


----------



## sion (22 Luglio 2013)

dove si puo' vedere la partita del cska?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Luglio 2013)

ma galliani lo sa che honda ultimamente sta giocando esterno destro nel 4-2-3-1 ?


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Di Marzio stasera Honda chiederà al Presidente del Cska di farlo partire subito, la cifra si aggira sui 4 milioni.*



Bronzetti a sky sport:*"Ora non c'e più il problema Milan-Cska Mosca ora dipende tutto dal giocatore, ci sono altri club su di lui ma lui è tifosissimo del Milan e vuole solo i rossoneri, ha rifiutato pure il Barcellona".*


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Ha già scritto tutto Balotelli ;-)


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Luglio 2013)

Dai ragazzi, è fatta allora. Il giocatore ha sempre espresso il desiderio di partire.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

Dai raga è fatta, il giocatore vuole venire ci siamo :d ha rifiutato pure il Barca per venire da noi


----------



## smallball (22 Luglio 2013)

almeno una buona notizia


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Luglio 2013)

Mi piace quando un giocatore ci tiene così tanto ad arrivare. Vuol dire che per conquistare i tifosi e i compagni sputerà sangue tutto l'anno.

Sono molto fiducioso su questo ragazzo.


----------



## Serginho (22 Luglio 2013)

Il Barcellona voleva Honda????


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona voleva Honda????



La notizia venne fuori qualche settimana fa, oggi Bronzetti ha detto che c'erano altre squadre ed è tornata fuori.


----------



## Doctore (22 Luglio 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona voleva Honda????


ma non e' vero secondo me...L amicone bronzetti vuole far passare galliani per un mago.


----------



## Serginho (22 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> La notizia venne fuori qualche settimana fa, oggi Bronzetti ha detto che c'erano altre squadre ed è tornata fuori.


Non ne sapevo nulla, grazie. Notizia che mi inorgoglisce, bravo Keisuke


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona voleva Honda????



Si ha rifiutato il barca l'ha detto poco fa bronzetti. La notizia era uscita un paio di settimane fa bronzetti ha confermato.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma non e' vero secondo me...L amicone bronzetti vuole far passare galliani per un mago.



Bronzetti ha solo detto che c'erano altre squadre su Honda per la verità, il riferimento al Barcellona è vecchio due-tre settimane ed è stato ritirato fuori dai giornalisti oggi.
Balotelli mi smentisce lol, ha notizie più fresche di me si vede 
[MENTION=121]Serginho[/MENTION], di nulla! ;-)


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Mi piace quando un giocatore ci tiene così tanto ad arrivare. Vuol dire che per conquistare i tifosi e i compagni sputerà sangue tutto l'anno.
> 
> Sono molto fiducioso su questo ragazzo.



Sono d'accordo, se sei tifoso dai di più c'è poco da fare ti viene da dentro, cioè già solo per il fatto che ha rifiutato un top club come il barca ha la mia stima


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona voleva Honda????



Invenzioni giornalistiche. Per mesi in Inghilterra si è parlato di Everton e Liverpool (direi destinazioni molto più credibili), con i primi che sembravano i veri rivali del Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

Di Marzio ha detto cosi io sinceramente ci credo, poi se è vero o no chissè basta che arriva poi se non ha rifiutato nessuno poco importa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (22 Luglio 2013)

il barcellona su honda  ma se non trovano posto fabregas e thiago alcantara , che se ne fanno di honda


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

Ma sinceramente, date credito a Bronzetti, l'amico di fester che per anni è stato oggetto di scherno sul forum?
Comunque importa poco, basta che lo prenda il Milan a questo punto.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il barcellona su honda  ma se non trovano posto fabregas e thiago alcantara , che se ne fanno di honda



Fabregas ha giocato molto, comunque li stanno vendendo, magari, sempre se la notizia è vera, arrivava per fare la riserva .

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Ma sinceramente, date credito a Bronzetti, l'amico di fester che per anni è stato oggetto di scherno sul forum?



Chiaro che no. Però non è romantico che rifiuti il Barcellona per noi? Per qualcuno potrebbe essere anche una vendetta vecchia di due anni .


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

Honda su Honda


----------



## Milo (22 Luglio 2013)

Vieniiiiiii!!!! WELCOME TO MILAN!!!! E ora eriksen e un centrale!!!!!














Si avoja... -.-


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> Vieniiiiiii!!!! WELCOME TO MILAN!!!! E ora eriksen e un centrale!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


piano piano Honda dopo "Siamo a posto cosi mercato chiusissimo"


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fabregas ha giocato molto, comunque li stanno vendendo, magari, sempre se la notizia è vera, arrivava per fare la riserva .
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Romanticissimo , pensa ad un interista che potrebbe pure credere a un Branca che umilia City, Arsenal, Chelsea, Real Madrid, e non so chi altro, prendendo Icardi.


----------



## Milanscout (22 Luglio 2013)

Finalmente un giocatore dalla tecnica indiscutibile e con una visione pari a quella dei grandi campioni


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

Ma dai, figuriamoci se ha rifiutato il Barcellona. Cioé, il Barcellona non saprà neache chi sia questo. Non facciamo passare un buon giocatore come un fenomeno.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Romanticissimo , pensa ad un interista che potrebbe pure credere a un Branca che umilia City, Arsenal, Chelsea, Real Madrid, e non so chi altro, prendendo Icardi.



Se fossi interista mi metterei a piangere come durante la prima de "Le pagine della nostra vita" .


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> Finalmente un giocatore dalla tecnica indiscutibile e con una visione pari a quella dei grandi campioni



Appena detto.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

non lo reputo un fenomeno ecc ma sicuramente è un buonissimo giocatore, poi per carità vediamo che combina qui  sono contenta del suo arrivo già mi sta simpatico il giapponese milanista


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;237898 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio stasera Honda chiederà al Presidente del Cska di farlo partire subito, la cifra si aggira sui 4 milioni.*
> 
> 
> 
> Bronzetti a sky sport:*"Ora non c'e più il problema Milan-Cska Mosca ora dipende tutto dal giocatore, ci sono altri club su di lui ma lui è tifosissimo del Milan e vuole solo i rossoneri, ha rifiutato pure il Barcellona".*



ottimo anche se sono un po' tantini


----------



## runner (22 Luglio 2013)

direi che il centrocampo / trequarti sta iniziando ad assomigliare a un Milan decente!!

Honda a mio avviso va benissimo!!


----------



## Milanscout (22 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Appena detto.



L ho guardato durante questi anni al CSKA e in Nazionale e se lo dico vuol dire che lo conosco. Io la penso cosi se poi la pensi in modo diverso non mi interessa


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ottimo anche se sono un po' tantini



eh si, però conta che lo prendiamo con i soldi risparmiati per lo stipendio di binho piu un totale lo versa lo sponsor credo.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Un parto.....


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

Milanscout ha scritto:


> L ho guardato durante questi anni al CSKA e in Nazionale e se lo dico vuol dire che lo conosco. Io la penso cosi se poi la pensi in modo diverso non mi interessa


Giusto, immagino tu abbia guardato tutte le partite del CSKA e della Nazionale nipponica


----------



## Frikez (22 Luglio 2013)

Lo voleva anche il Real


----------



## Ale (22 Luglio 2013)

ringraziamo il presidente berlusconi per l'ennesimo sforzo fatto per il suo Milan


----------



## Diavolo18 (22 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Giusto, immagino tu abbia guardato tutte le partite del CSKA e della Nazionale nipponica



Perché tu hai guardato tutte le partite di Tevez per sapere che è forte? Dai non diciamo castronate, io ho visto Honda in Coppa del Mondo, in Confederations, e ho visto la Supercoppa di Russia giorni fa. Mi fido della dirigenza, perché quello che ho visto corrisponde al profilo di un giocatore di valore. Se guardo la nostra rosa, per me è il nostro miglior centrocampista (che poi giocherà avanzato).


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;237963 ha scritto:


> eh si, però conta che lo prendiamo con i soldi risparmiati per lo stipendio di binho piu un totale lo versa lo sponsor credo.



Certo rimane cmq un bel colpo


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Perché tu hai guardato tutte le partite di Tevez per sapere che è forte? Dai non diciamo castronate, io ho visto Honda in Coppa del Mondo, in Confederations, e ho visto la Supercoppa di Russia giorni fa. Mi fido della dirigenza, perché quello che ho visto corrisponde al profilo di un giocatore di valore. Se guardo la nostra rosa, per me è il nostro miglior centrocampista (che poi giocherà avanzato).


Eh sì, Tevez e Honda sono la stessa cosa, giocano solo in ruoli diversi, ma l'esperienza internazionale, i trofei vinti e il valore per cui poterli giudicare sono gli stessi, giusto


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Intanto il CSKA Mosca perde 0-1, ha appena subito una rete su rigore.

Comunque Bronzetti ha detto che *la società vorrebbe trattenere Honda, il giocatore vuole a tutti i costi venire al Milan e rifiuta le altre offerte, tutto sta nel vedere se ha la forza di liberarsi, il problema non sarebbe economico, ma è il CSKA Mosca a voler trattenere il giocatore per i gironi di Champions.*


----------



## Diavolo18 (22 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Eh sì, Tevez e Honda sono la stessa cosa, giocano solo in ruoli diversi, ma l'esperienza internazionale, i trofei vinti e il valore per cui poterli giudicare sono gli stessi, giusto



Quindi tu giudichi un giocatore dai trofei vinti? Azz allora Arnautovic è un fenomeno... certo che giocano in ruoli diversi, ti sto solo dicendo che non mi puoi fare il discorso "ma tu hai visto ogni partita" ? Perché nessuno ha visto ogni partita di nessun giocatore estero generalmente, quindi sono discorsi che non stanno in piedi. Io l'ho visto abbastanza volte da dire che è forte, al Milan ci lavora gente con esperienza ed è chiaramente un giocatore su cui stanno puntando, dico parliamo di uno che tra 6 mesi poteva arrivare gratis e invece stanno facendo il possibile. Poi non voglio imbarcarmi in queste discussioni da bar. Starà a lui dimostrartelo sul campo.


----------



## Snake (22 Luglio 2013)

già me lo immagino fester:

"_Ancora una volta i tifosi devono ringraziare il presidente che ha compiuto uno sforzo enorme in tempi di crisi per strappare questo grandissimo giocatore alla spietata concorrenza del Barcellona. Ora il nostro mercato è chiuso, abbiamo una squadra ultra competitiva e coperta in tutti i reparti, se l'obbiettivo prima era di arrivare sul podio ora con Honda è quello di vincere la medaglia d'oro_"


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Quindi tu giudichi un giocatore dai trofei vinti? Azz allora Arnautovic è un fenomeno... certo che giocano in ruoli diversi, ti sto solo dicendo che non mi puoi fare il discorso "ma tu hai visto ogni partita" ? Perché nessuno ha visto ogni partita di nessun giocatore estero generalmente, quindi sono discorsi che non stanno in piedi. Io l'ho visto abbastanza volte da dire che è forte, al Milan ci lavora gente con esperienza ed è chiaramente un giocatore su cui stanno puntando, dico parliamo di uno che tra 6 mesi poteva arrivare gratis e invece stanno facendo il possibile. Poi non voglio imbarcarmi in queste discussioni da bar. Starà a lui dimostrartelo sul campo.


Io ho detto un'altra cosa, ESPERIENZA, TROFEI, VALORE.

La discussione da bar la stai facendo tu, estrapolando dal mio discorso solo quello che serve a te nel tuo


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

Dai raga non litigate  se sarà bravo o una pippa lo vedremo


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *ma è il CSKA Mosca a voler trattenere il giocatore per i gironi di Champions.*



Che è quello che avevo detto io, ma se lo dice Bronzetti, allora devo cambiare immediatamente idea.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Intanto il CSKA Mosca perde 0-1, ha appena subito una rete su rigore.
> 
> Comunque Bronzetti ha detto che *la società vorrebbe trattenere Honda, il giocatore vuole a tutti i costi venire al Milan e rifiuta le altre offerte, tutto sta nel vedere se ha la forza di liberarsi, il problema non sarebbe economico, ma è il CSKA Mosca a voler trattenere il giocatore per i gironi di Champions.*


Ah bene, in questo modo lo perderemmo non solo per la prima parte di campionato ma per tutta la Champions League.


----------



## Diavolo18 (22 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Io ho detto un'altra cosa, ESPERIENZA, TROFEI, VALORE.
> 
> La discussione da bar la stai facendo tu, estrapolando dal mio discorso solo quello che serve a te nel tuo



ma se hai risposto a un utente "Giusto, immagino tu abbia guardato tutte le partite del CSKA e della Nazionale nipponica"... e ti ho risposto facendoti notare che mi sembrava una valleità. Poi oh contento tu... a me interessa solo che il giocatore arrivi alla fine, la chiudo qui.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Che è quello che avevo detto io, ma se lo dice Bronzetti, allora devo cambiare immediatamente idea.


La cosa avrebbe abbastanza senso. Qualche milioni lo tirano su comunque, con la possibilità di giocarsi gli ottavi, in ogni caso, senza Honda.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

Si ma raga lui chiederà di essere ceduto, la somma e ok quindi verrà da noi. Il Cska ha detto che con l'offerta giusta lo accontentano quindi.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Che è quello che avevo detto io, ma se lo dice Bronzetti, allora devo cambiare immediatamente idea.



Non posso darti torto. Comunque, a differenza di altre volte, ha anche dichiarato che hanno bevuto solo caffè e acqua minerale ghiacciata, magari tanto Sbronzetti non era


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Luglio 2013)

Sta durando di meno la gravidanza di Kate 
Soprassiedo sul rifiuto al Barça


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> ma se hai risposto a un utente "Giusto, immagino tu abbia guardato tutte le partite del CSKA e della Nazionale nipponica"... e ti ho risposto facendoti notare che mi sembrava una valleità. Poi oh contento tu... a me interessa solo che il giocatore arrivi alla fine, la chiudo qui.


Oh, visto che le figure retoriche e l'ironia non sono fatte per te:

Honda è un giocatorino del CSKA che ha fatto bene ultimamente. Per poterlo valutare bisogna per forza vedere TANTE partite, vederlo in TANTE situazione e vederlo soprattutto come si comporta quando NON è in forma (nell'ultimo periodo è ovviamente in formissima).
Tevez è un campione che ha giocato con UTD, City, vincendo con il Boca tutto e arrivando adesso in una squadra che punta alla vittoria della CL dopo 2 scudetti consecutivi. Anche se non vedo 15 partite su 30 sue di PREMIER (non della Lega Russa) posso assicurarti che va bene lo stesso.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Oh, visto che le figure retoriche e l'ironia non sono fatte per te:
> 
> Honda è un giocatorino del CSKA che ha fatto bene ultimamente. Per poterlo valutare bisogna per forza vedere TANTE partite, vederlo in TANTE situazione e vederlo soprattutto come si comporta quando NON è in forma (nell'ultimo periodo è ovviamente in formissima).
> Tevez è un campione che ha giocato con UTD, City, vincendo con il Boca tutto e arrivando adesso in una squadra che punta alla vittoria della CL dopo 2 scudetti consecutivi. Anche se non vedo 15 partite su 30 sue di PREMIER (non della Lega Russa) posso assicurarti che va bene lo stesso.



D'accordissimo sul fatto che Honda e Tevez non sono paragonabili, ma Honda non è un giocatorino del CSKA Mosca che ha fatto bene ultimamente, è un giocatore del CSKA che è titolare da tre anni e con delle buone qualità che, in un Campionato come quello della Serie A, può fare molto bene.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2013)

Certi commenti sono agghiaccianti, vi meritate Traorè.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Certi commenti sono agghiaccianti, vi meritate Traorè.


I miei?


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Lo sto guardando, gioca da esterno, secondo me non ha la gamba, poi cerca sempre di stare al centro del gioco, cerca di ricevere sempre il passaggio, è un trequartista.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (22 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Lo sto guardando, gioca da esterno, secondo me non ha la gamba, poi cerca sempre di stare al centro del gioco, cerca di ricevere sempre il passaggio, è un trequartista.



Anch'io la sto guardando.

Certo comunque che il CSKA gioca malissimo,sembra il Milan di settembre, e Vagner Love è una pippa devastante


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Anch'io la sto guardando.
> 
> Certo comunque che il CSKA gioca malissimo,sembra il Milan di settembre, e Vagner Love è una pippa devastante



Davvero, incredibile. Comunque per ora sta giocando benino, ma nulla di eclatante.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> I miei?



Di tutti quelli che criticano questo acquisto o lo giudicano poco importante.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Di tutti quelli che criticano questo acquisto o lo giudicano poco importante.


Nessuno lo critica qua dentro.
E' giusto reputarlo per quello che è.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Luglio 2013)

Bronzetti con il Barca ci lavora eh ...
Il loro interessamento era reale. Vi devo ricordare che, oltre ad essere un buon giocatore, è anche una macchina da soldi?


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Bronzetti con il Barca ci lavora eh ...
> Il loro interessamento era reale. Vi devo ricordare che, oltre ad essere un buon giocatore, è anche una macchina da soldi?



Allora ogni grande club dovrebbe avere un nazionale giapponese in rosa. Mentre gli unici sono Nagatomo e Kagawa.


----------



## Devil May Cry (22 Luglio 2013)

A me piace e farà bene nel Milan.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Allora ogni grande club dovrebbe avere un nazionale giapponese in rosa. Mentre gli unici sono Nagatomo e Kagawa.



Ma che vuol dire penny dai.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Allora ogni grande club dovrebbe avere un nazionale giapponese in rosa. Mentre gli unici sono Nagatomo e Kagawa.



Ti perseguito oggi . In Germania ci sono 11 giapponesi.
Scherzo. Il fatto è che una mano Honda te la da sul piano economico, ma non è che ci faccia colmare il ghèp con le grandi d'Europa. Poi i giocatori giapponesi buoni per i campionati europei sono a malapena una squadra.


----------



## Andrea89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Ma dai, figuriamoci se ha rifiutato il Barcellona. Cioé, il Barcellona non saprà neache chi sia questo. Non facciamo passare un buon giocatore come un fenomeno.


Io mi accontento


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma galliani lo sa che honda ultimamente sta giocando esterno destro nel 4-2-3-1 ?



Shhhh che Rimbamberlusconi ti sente

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Serginho ha scritto:


> Il Barcellona voleva Honda????



Marketing, ovvio che gli potesse interessare

- - - Aggiornato - - -



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Allora ogni grande club dovrebbe avere un nazionale giapponese in rosa. Mentre gli unici sono Nagatomo e Kagawa.


Honda è il Beckham del Giappone, solo Kagawa provoca un entusiasmo simile ( anche se minore ).

Un Nagatopo che vuoi che ti porti....


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma che vuol dire penny dai.



Non è che si sopravvaluta l’impatto economico che comporterebbe l’arrivo di Honda? Io non ho dati dalla mia per poter dire che non è così, ma se qualcuno ha invece studi o altro che possono dimostrare il contrario, magari sull’impatto che ha avuto l’arrivo di Kagawa allo United (che va detto era già il club numero 1 in oriente), sono pronto a leggerli.
Perché è verissimo che prendere Mizumoto o Honda non è la stessa cosa, ci arrivo pure io  , come mediaticamente non è la stessa cosa prendere Destro o Balotelli, ma se con Honda arrivasse questa barca di soldi, tutti i grandi club andrebbero su Honda. Quello che dico è che un ritorno economico ci sarà sicuramente, ma non vorrei venga sovrastimato.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Allora ogni grande club dovrebbe avere un nazionale giapponese in rosa. Mentre gli unici sono Nagatomo e Kagawa.



Nagatomo in un grande che?


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Nagatomo in un grande che?



Gioca nell'ultima squadra italiana ad aver vinto la Champions.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non è che si sopravvaluta l’impatto economico che comporterebbe l’arrivo di Honda? Io non ho dati dalla mia per poter dire che non è così, ma se qualcuno ha invece studi o altro che possono dimostrare il contrario, magari sull’impatto che ha avuto l’arrivo di Kagawa allo United (che va detto era già il club numero 1 in oriente), sono pronto a leggerli.
> Perché è verissimo che prendere Mizumoto o Honda non è la stessa cosa, ci arrivo pure io  , come mediaticamente non è la stessa cosa prendere Destro o Balotelli, ma se con Honda arrivasse questa barca di soldi, tutti i grandi club andrebbero su Honda. Quello che dico è che un ritorno economico ci sarà sicuramente, ma non vorrei venga sovrastimato.



Chiaro penny, su sta cosa degli sponsor i giornali calcano sempre la mano e molto spesso c'è poco di vero.

Però è la prima volta che sento parlare di aiuto dagli sponsor da parte di un dirigente mentre prima sembravano solo chiacchiere da bar, dev'esserci per forza qualcosa di abbastanza grosso sotto secondo me.


----------



## runner (22 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi sponsor, marketing, contratti e altre storie.....per me conta tutto zero....finalmente abbiamo uno a cui il Montolivo gli potrà passare la palla sulla trequarti!!


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Chiaro penny, su sta cosa degli sponsor i giornali calcano sempre la mano e molto spesso c'è poco di vero.
> 
> Però è la prima volta che sento parlare di aiuto dagli sponsor da parte di un dirigente mentre prima sembravano solo chiacchiere da bar, dev'esserci per forza qualcosa di abbastanza grosso sotto secondo me.



Più che l'indotto diretto che porterebbe Honda (che per mediaticità in Giappone solo Kagawa gli tiene testa), l'arrivo di Keisuke potrebbe significare in uno "sbarco commerciale" del Milan in Giappone o, più in generale, in Asia. Non per nulla il Manchester United ha fatto le sue fortune lì. A parte il discorso stadio e trotto, dove sembra che stiamo portando avanti piccolissimi passi, ma concreti, potremmo in teoria voler fare questo. In quest'ottica si possono vedere anche i gemellaggi col Persepolis in Iran e con la squadra di Lippi in Cina.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

Uno Yao Ming del calcio , quello sì che cambierebbe parecchio, ma non solo per il Milan.  Non a caso lo United ci provò anche a lanciare un cinese, ma con scarsi risultati tecnici.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Intanto il CSKA Mosca perde 0-1, ha appena subito una rete su rigore.
> 
> Comunque Bronzetti ha detto che *la società vorrebbe trattenere Honda, il giocatore vuole a tutti i costi venire al Milan e rifiuta le altre offerte, tutto sta nel vedere se ha la forza di liberarsi, il problema non sarebbe economico, ma è il CSKA Mosca a voler trattenere il giocatore per i gironi di Champions.*



.


----------



## el_gaucho (22 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi sponsor, marketing, contratti e altre storie.....per me conta tutto zero....finalmente abbiamo uno a cui il Montolivo gli potrà passare la palla sulla trequarti!!



Sttoscrivo in pieno.
Certo che non parliamo di messi. Ma ad oggi, tra i centrocampisti e i trequartisti che abbiamo in rosa c'e' qualcuno meglio di lui tecnicamente? 
Dato che non possiamo permetterci acquisti milionari, l domanda e', Honda migliora la qualita' della squadra? Per me senza dubbio si.
Se l'alternativa e' vedere giocare boateng o emanuelson come trequartista, o muntari o nocerino a centrocampo , ma ben venga Honda! e poi non credo che nessuno sostenga che lui da solo ti fa vincere campionato e champions!
In questo mercato desolante, oggi sono un po piu' contento di ieri con Honda che viene da noi.
Poi ovvio che per avere una squadra competitiva manca un grande centrocampista e un ottimo difensore


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani:"Honda un pò più vicino? Vediamo. Mi fa molto piacere che è tanto milanista. Guardava il Milan già da bambino. Se è la notte decisiva? So che domani ci sarà un nuovo incontro. Vediamo. Il numero di maglia? Deciderà lui, se arriverà, se prendere la 22".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)

Domani si chiude dai


----------



## Jino (22 Luglio 2013)

Leggendo cosi un pò di considerazioni io direi che ormai si fa, la volontà del giocatore è talmente forte che il CSKA credo possa far poco.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Honda un pò più vicino? Vediamo. Mi fa molto piacere che è tanto milanista. Guardava il Milan già da bambino. Se è la notte decisiva? So che domani ci sarà un nuovo incontro. Vediamo. Il numero di maglia? Deciderà lui, se arriverà, se prendere la 22".*




.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2013)

*E' praticamente fatta. E' partita la diretta Milan Channel.
*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Luglio 2013)

Comincio a preparare il deltaplano


----------



## Hammer (22 Luglio 2013)

Ma come stanno messi a Milan Channel? Oltre che a novanta gradi


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Non è che si sopravvaluta l’impatto economico che comporterebbe l’arrivo di Honda? Io non ho dati dalla mia per poter dire che non è così, ma se qualcuno ha invece studi o altro che possono dimostrare il contrario, magari sull’impatto che ha avuto l’arrivo di Kagawa allo United (che va detto era già il club numero 1 in oriente), sono pronto a leggerli.
> Perché è verissimo che prendere Mizumoto o Honda non è la stessa cosa, ci arrivo pure io  , come mediaticamente non è la stessa cosa prendere Destro o Balotelli, ma se con Honda arrivasse questa barca di soldi, tutti i grandi club andrebbero su Honda. Quello che dico è che un ritorno economico ci sarà sicuramente, ma non vorrei venga sovrastimato.



Ma si quello che dici è giusto ma non si deve nemmeno dire che sono fesserie perché comunque abbio sentito anche Galliani parlare di sponsor.


----------



## admin (22 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *E' praticamente fatta. E' partita la diretta Milan Channel.
> *



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Graxx (22 Luglio 2013)

se arriva faranno una presentazione di alto livello...questo porta soldi...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2013)

L'ultimo samurai... rossonero! Tecnica, visione di gioco e introiti dal sol levante... what else?


----------



## chicagousait (22 Luglio 2013)

Tanti soldini made in Sol Levante


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Luglio 2013)

Boateng in panchina, godo. Godo. Godo.


----------



## Petrecte (22 Luglio 2013)

Lascia perdere quel sito... 
[MENTION=347]Petrecte[/MENTION]


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Honda un pò più vicino? Vediamo. Mi fa molto piacere che è tanto milanista. Guardava il Milan già da bambino. Se è la notte decisiva? So che domani ci sarà un nuovo incontro. Vediamo. Il numero di maglia? Deciderà lui, se arriverà, se prendere la 22".*



Speriamo voglia la 7 o la 10. Cosi uno dei cessi si mette da parte.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Buon giocatore comunque, ben venga. Soprattutto perchè cosi si panchina il tamarrone.


----------



## The Ripper (22 Luglio 2013)

bah... non condivido tutta questa euforia.
Ottimo acquisto, ma a livello generale stiamo prendendo un giocatore normalissimo.
Sono felice del suo arrivo, ma sono consapevole che non basta.

Tra l'altro non sapevo che avesse già 27/28 anni. Pensavo meno. Quindi è nel pieno della sua maturità calcistica...
Staremo a vedere. Mi piace come giocatore e come personaggio, e sicuramente lo difenderò a spada tratta, ma il suo impatto con una grande squadra e un contesto diverso è tutto da scoprire. 
Non vorrei dire boiate, ma mi sembra che è un giocatore che non si è mai distinto particolarmente sugli altri, nemmeno in Europa non ha mai fatto la differenza.
Speriamo bene dai ^^


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> bah... non condivido tutta questa euforia.
> Ottimo acquisto, ma a livello generale stiamo prendendo un giocatore normalissimo.
> Sono felice del suo arrivo, ma sono consapevole che non basta.
> 
> ...



Ma infatti penso che nessuno dica che è un top player. E' un buon giocatore che può tornare utile alla causa


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Luglio 2013)

Boateng giocherà lo stesso, stolti


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Boateng giocherà lo stesso, stolti



Dal tuo amico ciuccio mi aspetto di tutto


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Buon acquisto, indubbiamente porta qualità.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Buon acquisto, indubbiamente porta qualità.



Ma non basta per assicurare il terzo posto.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma non basta per assicurare il terzo posto.



Beh quantomeno lotti per raggiungere l'obiettivo. Poi nella vita nulla è certo, manco se prendessimo Fabregas il terzo posto sarebbe acquisito di diritto.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (22 Luglio 2013)

__________De Jong
__Montolivo_______Boateng
__________Honda


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh quantomeno lotti per raggiungere l'obiettivo. Poi nella vita nulla è certo, manco se prendessimo Fabregas il terzo posto sarebbe acquisito di diritto.



Comunque io sono ancora stra-convinto che arrivi anche Kakà.
E l'anno prossimo si vedrà una cosa del genere
Honda ( Kakà)
El Shaarawy (Robinho) - Balotelli


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Honda un pò più vicino? Vediamo. Mi fa molto piacere che è tanto milanista. Guardava il Milan già da bambino. Se è la notte decisiva? So che domani ci sarà un nuovo incontro. Vediamo. Il numero di maglia? Deciderà lui, se arriverà, se prendere la 22".*



.


----------



## sion (22 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque io sono ancora stra-convinto che arrivi anche Kakà.
> E l'anno prossimo si vedrà una cosa del genere
> Honda ( Kakà)
> El Shaarawy (Robinho) - Balotelli


non vedo come possa arrivare kaka'..con ancelotti che e' fissato con lui..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Luglio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> non vedo come possa arrivare kaka'..con ancelotti che e' fissato con lui..



Possono anche avere una relazione omosessuale ma proprio non c'è modo di farlo giocare Kakà; ora han preso anche Isco.


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Luglio 2013)

_Il direttore generale del Cska Mosca, Roman Babaev: "Se Honda serve a loro, devono rispettare le leggi del mercato, non avere la convinzione e la presunzione di essere il Milan e che per questo motivo dobbiamo essere pronti a spedirgli il giocatore impacchettato e pure gratis."_


----------



## ed.vedder77 (22 Luglio 2013)

Se non lo vogliono perdere a zero hanno poco da fare la voce grossa...per una volta il coltello dalla parte del manico lo abbiamo noi...se non adesso a gennaio è nostro..quindi...si accontentino dei caschi di banane di Galliani


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Luglio 2013)

io non so come il milan fa avere ancora appeal con tutte le figure da barboni che questa dirigenza ci fa fare


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> io non so come il milan fa avere ancora appeal con tutte le figure da barboni che questa dirigenza ci fa fare



Ci stiamo mangiando tutto in realtà...


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> _Il direttore generale del Cska Mosca, Roman Babaev: "Se Honda serve a loro, devono rispettare le leggi del mercato, non avere la convinzione e la presunzione di essere il Milan e che per questo motivo dobbiamo essere pronti a spedirgli il giocatore impacchettato e pure gratis."_



Ha ragione !!!!


----------



## Ciachi (22 Luglio 2013)

Che figure di c***a!!! ....aggratisss


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Visto che pare che l'offerta dell'Everton fosse di 7 mln è evidente che la nostra sia di 3,5 circa.


----------



## Diavolo18 (22 Luglio 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Se non lo vogliono perdere a zero hanno poco da fare la voce grossa...per una volta il coltello dalla parte del manico lo abbiamo noi...se non adesso a gennaio è nostro..quindi...si accontentino dei caschi di banane di Galliani



Purtroppo ti sbagli, quelli del CSKA sono dei malati di mente, nulla più e nulla meno. Ho letto tutta la trascrizione di Babaev ed è terrificante, per loro va bene se il giocatore va via a parametro zero, è comunque un leader della squadra e può dare una grossa mano in champions (e le vittorie son soldini). Purtroppo non è così semplice. Il fatto che lui se ne vuole andare sembra non turbarli minimamente, io boh.

La cosa che mi spaventa un po' è che Babaev era così anche nella trattativa con la Lazio, da quel che ricordo, e sappiamo com'è finita. Stavolta Pedullà e Di Marzio sembrano convinti, per cui non so esattamente cosa pensare. Se però non arriva domani, credo ci sia da preoccuparsi (nel senso che arriva a gennaio, cosa quasi inutile così secondo me)


----------



## Frikez (22 Luglio 2013)

AC Pezze al C u l o Milan


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> AC Pezze al **** Milan



Si però dare contro a prescindere neanche è giusto eh, pretendere 5-6 milioni per uno che va via tra 5 mesi è una follia totale.


----------



## Frikez (22 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si però dare contro a prescindere neanche è giusto eh, pretendere 5-6 milioni per uno che va via tra 5 mesi è una follia totale.



A prescindere? Faremo il preliminare con Boateng trequartista, speriamo di affrontare una squadretta altrimenti rischiamo grosso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A prescindere? Faremo il preliminare con Boateng trequartista, speriamo di affrontare una squadretta altrimenti rischiamo grosso.



In questa occasione è giusto non spendere tanto, sarebbe da fessi dai.


----------



## Diavolo18 (22 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si però dare contro a prescindere neanche è giusto eh, pretendere 5-6 milioni per uno che va via tra 5 mesi è una follia totale.



... ma se ha fatto vedere al Milan che dalla premier è arrivata un'offerta che è il doppio della nostra?


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> ... ma se ha fatto vedere al Milan che dalla premier è arrivata un'offerta che è il doppio della nostra?



Eh quindi?


----------



## Ale (22 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> _Il direttore generale del Cska Mosca, Roman Babaev: "Se Honda serve a loro, devono rispettare le leggi del mercato, non avere la convinzione e la presunzione di essere il Milan e che per questo motivo dobbiamo essere pronti a spedirgli il giocatore impacchettato e pure gratis."_



o 3.5 mln adesso o 0 a dicembre.


----------



## pennyhill (22 Luglio 2013)

Che poi ragionandoci, per loro non sarebbe neanche un problema tattico tenerlo fino a gennaio, con un campionato che si ferma a dicembre e riprende a marzo, hai tutto il tempo di questo mondo per impostare la squadra senza di lui.


----------



## Ale (22 Luglio 2013)

comunque sto baubau è stato molto scortese


----------



## Frikez (22 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In questa occasione è giusto non spendere tanto, sarebbe da fessi dai.



Il punto è che noi non spendiamo mai, siamo una società completamente allo sbando..cedessero Vilà per 2 milioni al Betis e reinvestissero quei soldi per il giapponese dio santo.



pennyhill ha scritto:


> Che poi ragionandoci, per loro non sarebbe neanche un problema tattico tenerlo fino a gennaio, con un campionato che si ferma a dicembre e riprende a marzo, hai tutto il tempo di questo mondo per impostare la squadra senza di lui.



Tra l'altro con Honda in squadra hanno sicuramente qualche speranza in più di andare avanti in Champions, giustamente non vogliono regalarlo.


----------



## Diavolo18 (22 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh quindi?



e quindi è quell'offerta che ha alzato l'asta per loro no? Mi pare normale, chiaramente cercano ogni occasione per fare più soldi possibili pure loro, cosa non è chiaro?



Ale ha scritto:


> o 3.5 mln adesso o 0 a dicembre.



Ti rispondono 0.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> e quindi è quell'offerta che ha alzato l'asta per loro no? Mi pare normale, chiaramente cercano ogni occasione per fare più soldi possibili pure loro, cosa non è chiaro?
> 
> 
> 
> Ti rispondono 0.



Non è chiaro il motivo per il quale il Milan debba cedere alle richieste del CSKA se tanto c'è la preferenza del giocatore che si libererà tra 5 mesi.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è chiaro il motivo per il quale il Milan debba cedere alle richieste del CSKA se tanto c'è la preferenza del giocatore che si libererà tra 5 mesi.



Infatti il Milan dovrebbe virare su un altro obiettivo e, semmai, prendere Honda a zero a gennaio. Questo dovrebbe fare, solo che siamo qui a elemosinare. Comunque ci sta, che, alla fine, sia tutto un gioco delle parti.


----------



## arcanum (22 Luglio 2013)

Il coltello dalla parte del manico non l'abbiamo proprio noi....se non viene ora niente Champions per Honda in rossonero e meno introiti. Il presidente del CSKA lo sa bene, non è un fesso


----------



## Underhill84 (22 Luglio 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Il coltello dalla parte del manico non l'abbiamo proprio noi....se non viene ora niente Champions per Honda in rossonero e meno introiti. Il presidente del CSKA lo sa bene, non è un fesso



.


----------



## SuperMilan (22 Luglio 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Il coltello dalla parte del manico non l'abbiamo proprio noi....se non viene ora niente Champions per Honda in rossonero e meno introiti. Il presidente del CSKA lo sa bene, non è un fesso



Se compri un altro trequartista (tipo Ljajic) ce l'avremmo noi, solo che non riusciamo a piazzare i nostri.


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Honda un pò più vicino? Vediamo. Mi fa molto piacere che è tanto milanista. Guardava il Milan già da bambino. Se è la notte decisiva? So che domani ci sarà un nuovo incontro. Vediamo. Il numero di maglia? Deciderà lui, se arriverà, se prendere la 22".*



Nella giornata di oggi dovrebbe tenersi l'incontro decisivo. Come ha ribadito Galliani.


----------



## el_gaucho (23 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> __________De Jong
> __Montolivo_______Boateng
> __________Honda



Io preferirei di gran lunga questa


Montolivo De Jong

Honda ljajic. El sharaawii

Balotelli


----------



## sion (23 Luglio 2013)

speriamo bene,speriamo che i russi non si impuntino


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

up


----------



## The Ripper (23 Luglio 2013)

certo che giocare la champions con boa-saponara trequartisti....


----------



## Ale (23 Luglio 2013)

buttiamoci dentro qualche giocatore per far calare il prezzo..


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Gratis? ma chi parla per prenderlo Gratis  , comunque ovviamente non mancano le sparate a 0 senza sapere realmente come stanno le cose . Detto questo se non accettate quei 3.5 4 milioni ma cosa vogliono? 5 milioni 1 milione per mese ma stiamo scherzando


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> _Il direttore generale del Cska Mosca, Roman Babaev: "Se Honda serve a loro, devono rispettare le leggi del mercato, non avere la convinzione e la presunzione di essere il Milan e che per questo motivo dobbiamo essere pronti a spedirgli il giocatore impacchettato e pure gratis."_



Ahahahahahahahahahahaha..epico!


----------



## smallball (23 Luglio 2013)

Veramente epico sfiorano il comico quelli del cska


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> Veramente epico sfiorano il comico quelli del cska



Loro?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è chiaro il motivo per il quale il Milan debba cedere alle richieste del CSKA se tanto c'è la preferenza del giocatore che si libererà tra 5 mesi.



non è chiaro manco il motivo per cui il cska debba cedere ai ricatti del milan visto che i russi non hanno bisogno di soldi e la richiesta di 5 mil non è tanto assurda come volete far credere , abbiamo pagato 2,5 mil emanuelson che si trovava nelle stesse condizioni contrattuali di honda e non aveva lo stessa importanza che ha honda per la squadra russa . Le leggi del mercato si basano sulla domanda e offerta , se abbiamo la speranza di vedere honda in rossonero è solo perche il giapponese è ultra milanista  altrimenti la fine della storia era gia scritta : honda in premier e galliani a raccontare una delle sue storielle "avevamo preso honda lui voleva venire da noi ma quando ho sentito il prezzo mi sono alzato e me ne sono andato"


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

La gazzetta in edicola oggi: il giapponese forza la mano per arrivare subito. Oggi la risposta del Cska


----------



## tequilad (23 Luglio 2013)

Situazione abbastanza tragicomica...


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

dai su sono le ultime schermaglie prima dell' annuncio ufficiale!!

oggi l' annuncio secondo me.....


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Luglio 2013)

Che poi, come diceva [MENTION=221]pennyhill[/MENTION], ogni vittoria in Champions sono soldini (1 mln mi pare) e il passaggio del girone anche.
Siccome fra l'altro loro sanno benissimo che il giocatore ci serve in questa sessione di mercato tirano molto sul prezzo, puntando anche sul fatto che hanno ricevuto offerte più alte e che non hanno bisogno di cedere (oltre al fatto che ho detto prima). Per "forzarli" a venirci incontro dovremmo prendere uno che possa fare il suo ruolo cedendo Boateng. Oppure dovremmo virare su un altro obiettivo proprio. Solo che noi non è che non vogliamo pagare la lana al prezzo della seta (ci mancherebbe), la nostra offerta per qualsiasi altro obiettivo sarebbe comunque di 2 mln di euro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2013)

Cmq l'intervento è EPICO ... 

Il direttore generale del Cska Mosca, Roman Babaev: "Se Honda serve a loro, devono rispettare le leggi del mercato, non avere la convinzione e la presunzione di essere il Milan e che per questo motivo dobbiamo essere pronti a spedirgli il giocatore impacchettato e pure gratis."

  ha ragionissima


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Luglio 2013)

una società normale avrebbe preso Honda il giorno dopo la supercoppa..............................


----------



## Hammer (23 Luglio 2013)

Quando finisce questa pagliacciata? Come se già non fossimo ridicoli a sufficienza. 
Quanto ci vuole a comprare un giocatore a questi prezzi? Manco fosse l'affare Cavani.

Il direttore presidentissimo del CSKA ha tutta la ragione del mondo


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Luglio 2013)

Fra l'altro durante la trattativa pare che quelli del CSKA abbiano continuamente sventolato fax con delle offerte scritte di altre squadre più alte rifiutate da Honda al rappresentante del Milan.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro durante la trattativa pare che quelli del CSKA abbiano continuamente sventolato fax con delle offerte scritte di altre squadre più alte rifiutate da Honda al rappresentante del Milan.


----------



## Hammer (23 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Fra l'altro durante la trattativa pare che quelli del CSKA abbiano continuamente sventolato fax con delle offerte scritte di altre squadre più alte rifiutate da Honda al rappresentante del Milan.



Sì, nella dichiarazione di Babaev riportata da Lollo manca una frasetta in cui si afferma che "piaceva a molti club inglesi, e le loro offerte erano il doppio di quanto ci offre il Milan. Lui vuole il Milan e noi siamo pronti ad accontentarlo, ma senza sconti"


----------



## Fabriman94 (23 Luglio 2013)

Direi che questo sia l'affare più fortunato degli ultimi anni. Nessun giocatore del suo livello attualmente preferirebbe il Milan ad altri top club. Grande Honda


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Luglio 2013)

*Hiro Honda: Il Milan ha fatto un'offerta molto molto buona al CSKA Mosca. Aspettiamo il summit di oggi poi definiremo il tutto a Milano.*


----------



## 2515 (23 Luglio 2013)

Secondo il CdS, Honda, pur di favorire il buon esito della trattativa in questa sessione di mercato, avrebbe accettato anche di decurtarsi l'ingaggio pattuito all'inizio col Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Hiro Honda: Il Milan ha fatto un'offerta molto molto buona al CSKA Mosca. Aspettiamo il summit di oggi poi definiremo il tutto a Milano.*



dai, avremmo offerto certamente sui 4M ma il CSKA è stizzito perché il giocatore scade tra qualche mese, ha chiesto di essere ceduto e vuole solo noi... non possono farci nulla, si prendessero sti 4 spicci e la piantassero di tirare la calzetta. 
All'epoca Ronaldinho lo liberammo proprio per una cifra simile, cosa vanno trovando?


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Secondo il CdS, Honda, pur di favorire il buon esito della trattativa in questa sessione di mercato, avrebbe accettato anche di decurtarsi l'ingaggio pattuito all'inizio col Milan.



Non è ancora arrivato e già spalma, ecco perchè piace a Galliani


----------



## Diavolo18 (23 Luglio 2013)

Mah ormai leggo cose incredibili, sul CdS ho appena letto che il Milan ha offerto 2 milioni (2) e l'incasso di un'amichevole... qui ognuno la spara. Grazie a dio tra un paio d'ore dovrebbe venir fuori la realtà dei fatti...


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Mah ormai leggo cose incredibili, sul CdS ho appena letto che il Milan ha offerto 2 milioni (2) e l'incasso di un'amichevole... qui ognuno la spara. Grazie a dio tra un paio d'ore dovrebbe venir fuori la realtà dei fatti...



altra moda del momento , pagare i giocatori con gli incassi delle amichevoli , tra un po diventeranno talmente tante che dovranno organizzare dei tornei


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

*Il Cska Mosca chiede 4 milioni il Milan offre 3,5 milioni.*


----------



## Milo (23 Luglio 2013)

Non si può non chiude per 500'000€!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;238496 ha scritto:


> *Il Cska Mosca chiede 4 milioni il Milan offre 3,5 milioni.*



Come siamo arrivati a 3,5 milioni


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Madò, non poteva chiamarsi come il fratello, cioè HIRO ma quanto gasa.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Luglio 2013)

Vuoi vedere che fanno saltare tutto per 500'000 euro


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Come siamo arrivati a 3,5 milioni



saranno 3,4 di sponsor e 0,1 del Milan


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Il Cska Mosca chiede 4 milioni il Milan offre 3,5 milioni.*



.


----------



## Snake (23 Luglio 2013)

facciamo una colletta dai


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

rinnoviamo al ribasso a qualche giocatore.....

hahahaaa......basta che in 5 si tolgano 100.000 a testa!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

*Bronzetti *su *Honda*:*"Ci aggiorniamo dopo le 18, il Cska Mosca *tirerà su il prezzo fino all'ultimo".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Dai su chiudiamo sta trattativa e non facciamo i pulciari...


----------



## Milo (23 Luglio 2013)

Ok a dopo, ti chiamo io


----------



## ed.vedder77 (23 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Infatti il Milan dovrebbe virare su un altro obiettivo e, semmai, prendere Honda a zero a gennaio. Questo dovrebbe fare, solo che siamo qui a elemosinare. Comunque ci sta, che, alla fine, sia tutto un gioco delle parti.



concordo


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

ma oggi c' è na specie de ultimatum?


----------



## Ale (23 Luglio 2013)

pure questi del cska son dei pezzenti di prima categoria. han fatto quelle dichiarazioni ieri sera per 500 mila euro di differenza?


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Bronzetti *su *Honda*:*"Ci aggiorniamo dopo le 18, il Cska Mosca *tirerà su il prezzo fino all'ultimo".



.


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

*Tra poco arriverà il verdetto su Honda*: dentro o fuori. Ieri sera il *giocatore ha chiesto alla dirigenza russa di essere liberato*. Ed ha aggiunto che, dopo tutta la professionalità dimostrata, non può mettere a rischio (se si infortunasse da qui a Gennaio?) il trasferimento in rossonero. Il Milan, comunque, per il cartellino del giocatore pagherà tra i *3,5 e i 4 milioni di euro*.

Pedullà.


----------



## smallball (23 Luglio 2013)

oggi allora si dovrebbe chiudere


----------



## xander12 (23 Luglio 2013)

Spero arrivi subito così prendo la maglia al volo


----------



## Brain84 (23 Luglio 2013)

3.5 mln per uno che si svincola a gennaio so pure troppi. il CSKA dovrebbe smetterla di rompere e darci il giocatore.


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tra poco arriverà il verdetto su Honda*: dentro o fuori. Ieri sera il *giocatore ha chiesto alla dirigenza russa di essere liberato*. Ed ha aggiunto che, dopo tutta la professionalità dimostrata, non può mettere a rischio (se si infortunasse da qui a Gennaio?) il trasferimento in rossonero. Il Milan, comunque, per il cartellino del giocatore pagherà tra i *3,5 e i 4 milioni di euro*.
> 
> Pedullà.



Mario finisce sta storia di Honda vai pure in ferie qualche giorno.....hahahahaaa......

thanks dei continui aggiornamenti!!


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Mario finisce sta storia di Honda vai pure in ferie qualche giorno.....hahahahaaa......
> 
> thanks dei continui aggiornamenti!!




Nono, è @B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ (più tutti gli altri) che vi dà TUTTI gli aggiornamenti! Io faccio quello che posso nei buchi durante la giornata


----------



## smallball (23 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Nono, è @B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ (più tutti gli altri) che vi dà TUTTI gli aggiornamenti! Io faccio quello che posso nei buchi durante la giornata



mi sa che le ferie le farai dopo il 1 settembre...


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

comunque raga [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] @B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ vi autorizzo le ferie da domani....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (23 Luglio 2013)

*.

no copia incolla da quella roba*


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Tra poco arriverà il verdetto su Honda*: dentro o fuori. Ieri sera il *giocatore ha chiesto alla dirigenza russa di essere liberato*. Ed ha aggiunto che, dopo tutta la professionalità dimostrata, non può mettere a rischio (se si infortunasse da qui a Gennaio?) il trasferimento in rossonero. Il Milan, comunque, per il cartellino del giocatore pagherà tra i *3,5 e i 4 milioni di euro*.
> 
> Pedullà.




.


----------



## smallball (23 Luglio 2013)

quanto percepirebbe di ingaggio??


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

*Dg Cska Mosca:"Accordo economico trovato con il Milan? non è vero".*


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> comunque raga [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] @B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ vi autorizzo le ferie da domani....



 io già sono in vacanza ma con la tecnologia riesco a prendere il sole bagno ecc e scrivere


----------



## cristian82 (23 Luglio 2013)

Honda diventera' un giocatore del milan,a prescindere dalle parole di Babaev,che sono solo una pretattica x prendere qualche euro in piu,dtto questo non è certo il giocatore da salto di qualita',ma meglio dell'indisponente Boateng sicuro....


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

smallball ha scritto:


> quanto percepirebbe di ingaggio??



2,5 per 4 anni


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Luglio 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e Balotelli: per le ferie c'è tempo dopo il 2 Settembre alle 19.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (23 Luglio 2013)

Ancora niente? Mahonna..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ancora niente? Mahonna..



Secondo lo iettatore Bronzetti si decide tra mezz'ora.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Bronzetti *su *Honda*:*"Ci aggiorniamo dopo le 18, il Cska Mosca *tirerà su il prezzo fino all'ultimo".


.


----------



## Frikez (23 Luglio 2013)

Io dico che arriva a gennaio


----------



## Diavolo18 (23 Luglio 2013)

Se posso dire la mia, non credo che dopo le 18 succederà alcunché. Non voglio fare il gufo, ma davvero, penso che Bronzetti intendesse che dopo le 18 si riaggiorneranno. Ma Babaev oggi ha detto che non c'è nessun accordo al momento. Sarebbe facile pensare "ma sì, tattica di mercato" ma avevo seguito vagamente la cosa quando la Lazio aveva tentato di portarlo da loro e beh, Babaev imperterrito ha continuato a dire "non c'è l'accordo" mentre i media italiani continuavano a dire "è fatta".
E infatti, l'accordo non c'era.
Per fortuna, la situazione oggi non è la stessa, il giocatore è in scadenza e vuole andare via, quindi se rompe un po' i maroni, magari verrà accontentato. Però finché non vedo il CSKA dire "abbiamo raggiunto un accordo"...


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Luglio 2013)

ho seri dubbi che si chiuda stasera, anzi, che si chiuda in questo mese...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ancora niente? Mahonna..



alle 18.00 Hanno l'incontro decisivo


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

comunque il calciatore su transfermarkt è quotato 20 mln se non erro.....

quindi se ne spendessimo pure 5 subito e chiudiamo sto tormentone va poi bene!!


----------



## Roten1896 (23 Luglio 2013)

.
[MENTION=209]Roten1896[/MENTION] niente dichiarazioni false per cortesia


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Se arriva a gennaio è inutile, ci serve da ora.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Se posso dire la mia, non credo che dopo le 18 succederà alcunché. Non voglio fare il gufo, ma davvero, penso che Bronzetti intendesse che dopo le 18 si riaggiorneranno. Ma Babaev oggi ha detto che non c'è nessun accordo al momento. Sarebbe facile pensare "ma sì, tattica di mercato" ma avevo seguito vagamente la cosa quando la Lazio aveva tentato di portarlo da loro e beh, Babaev imperterrito ha continuato a dire "non c'è l'accordo" mentre i media italiani continuavano a dire "è fatta".
> E infatti, l'accordo non c'era.
> Per fortuna, la situazione oggi non è la stessa, il giocatore è in scadenza e vuole andare via, quindi se rompe un po' i maroni, magari verrà accontentato. Però finché non vedo il CSKA dire "abbiamo raggiunto un accordo"...



Alle 18 c'è un incontro, poi se si rivelerà risolutivo non è dato sapere. Dai media importanti filtra che, comunque, l'accordo non c'è, ma che le parti si trovino vicino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Se non arriva adesso le parole del cska sono vento, hanno detto che rispettavano il suo sogno si parla di 3.5/ 4 milioni non sono pochi eh,


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

ultimi minuti poi sapremo....

comunque secondo me vogliono dare la notizia al trofeo Tim di stasera con tanto di coppa di benvenuto!!


----------



## Snake (23 Luglio 2013)

il solito parto


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2013)

Sono pessimista, arriva a gennaio dai.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

*Iniziato da poco il Summit per Honda-Milan*


----------



## sion (23 Luglio 2013)

fonte?


----------



## Petrecte (23 Luglio 2013)

I SUMMITT......oramai un marchio di fabbrica.........


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

ma poi quanto durerà?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono pessimista, arriva a gennaio dai.



sono ottimista spero di non essere smentita per la 20000 volta, ogni volta che ci credo poi succede sempre l'opposto


----------



## Ciachi (23 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma poi quanto durerà?



....fino a gennaio!!!!


----------



## cristian82 (23 Luglio 2013)

speriamo..anche se 4 milioni x Honda,sono un po tanti,a 2 si poteva prendere bene,è piu un operazione marketing,che utile,poi magari il campo mi smentisce...comunque entro un ora,massimo 2 sapremo


----------



## Aragorn (23 Luglio 2013)

cristian82 ha scritto:


> speriamo..anche se 4 milioni x Honda,sono un po tanti,a 2 si poteva prendere bene,*è piu un operazione marketing,che utile*,poi magari il campo mi smentisce...comunque entro un ora,massimo 2 sapremo



Abbiamo un centrocampo veramente modesto, Honda non sarà Iniesta ma ci farebbe veramente comodo. Ma da subito non a gennaio dato che ho l'impressione che la nostra campagna acquisti (se così si può definire) è ufficialmente chiusa, almeno per quanto riguarda le "grosse" operazioni.


----------



## cristian82 (23 Luglio 2013)

si Honda è un po piu di qualita' rispetto ai taglialegna che abbiamo li in mezzo,non li cito altrimenti mi viene il coccolone.,.tecnicamente sembra buono,ma ripeto è piu una questione di soldi,poi se in campo rende,ben venga


----------



## Doctore (23 Luglio 2013)

se prendiamo honda e magari anche un erikessen per me il milan puo chiudere il mercato per i prossimi 2 anni.


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> sono ottimista spero di non essere smentita per la 20000 volta, ogni volta che ci credo poi succede sempre l'opposto



Si vede che porti sfiga!


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Devil May Cry ha scritto:


> Si vede che porti sfiga!



ahah probabile, se salta pure questa trattativa non parlo piu, siamo a un 70% a mio avviso speriamo


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Luglio 2013)

Quanti summit abbiamo già fatto quest'estate?Una decina?


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Sky sport c'è cauto ottimismo nell'ambiente del Milan per la riuscita della trattativa.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Luglio 2013)

Sveglia.


----------



## sion (23 Luglio 2013)

eccolo li'

"cauto ottimismo"
"filtra ottimismo"
"ad un passo"

solo noi,solo questa societa' di pagliacci fa queste trattative-fiume-parto per uscire FORSE 3 milioni.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Va a capire cosa vuol dire cauto ottimismo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (23 Luglio 2013)

Cauto ottimismo, cit. ciclica


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky sport c'è cauto ottimismo nell'ambiente del Milan per la riuscita della trattativa.*



Ogni volta che si dice così, poi non viene nessuno.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Han detto cauto ottimismo??? Allora è la fine, maledizione....


----------



## Devil May Cry (23 Luglio 2013)

Son passati dall'essere molto ottimisti ad un cauto ottimismo??Non mi sembra un buon segno..


----------



## Albijol (23 Luglio 2013)

LOL una telenovela lunga una vita per un giocatore discreto e per 4 milioni, come ci siamo ridotti in basso ragazzi


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Cauto ottimismo, cit. ciclica



è un po' come per il meteo "sereno con probabili precipitazioni"


----------



## 2515 (23 Luglio 2013)

L'affare non si chiude, si è fatto male Milanov, il suo sostituto, quindi Honda serve.


----------



## Diavolo18 (23 Luglio 2013)

Cauto ottimismo significa "Non sappiamo nulla, però ci rendiamo conto che è tanto che non diciamo niente e non possiamo fare la figura di quelli che in realtà non sanno niente. Quindi se poi va in porto beh noi ve l'avevamo anticipato"


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2013)

Aiuto è saltato tutto. Clamore


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Luglio 2013)

ma vadano al diavolo tutti!!! siamo una barzelletta via!!!


----------



## cristian82 (23 Luglio 2013)

INCREDIBILE, saltata la trattativa..ora con una scusa clamorosa..infortunio di Milanov,non voleva calare il prezzo il cska ed il milan si è tirato indietro


----------



## robs91 (23 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> L'affare non si chiude, si è fatto male Milanov, il suo sostituto, quindi Honda serve.


Alè Boateng alè alè.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (23 Luglio 2013)

Eccolo il cauto ottimismo 
Boateng fino a gennaio


----------



## Snake (23 Luglio 2013)

pagliacci


----------



## runner (23 Luglio 2013)

hahahahaaaaaaaaa.................no va beh ragazzi io la prendo in ridere ma questo colpo di teatro è degno dei più alti "epic moment fail" della nostra storia del calciomercato!!

avere chiuso ieri oggi non ci sarebbero stati problemi..............


----------



## 2515 (23 Luglio 2013)

Ogbonna per favore enttra a piedi uniti sul ginocchio di boateng.


----------



## cristian82 (23 Luglio 2013)

che societa' ridicola


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2013)

E' una cosa ridicola, a che ora si sono accorti che si è rotto Milanov? Alle 8?


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

*Sky riporta che la trattativa Honda si è complicata a causa dell'infortunio di Milanov, sostituto del giapponese. C'è la volontà di non cedere subito Honda.*


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Luglio 2013)

contestate quel ridicolo di galliani =_______=


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2013)

E' il CSKA che si è tirato indietro eh, cosa c'entra adesso il Milan\Galliani? Suvvia

Che si diano fuoco i russi e ciuliamoglielo a Gennaio


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky riporta che la trattativa Honda si è complicata a causa dell'infortunio di Milanov, sostituto del giapponese. C'è la volontà di non cedere subito Honda.*



E' una barzelletta


----------



## Albijol (23 Luglio 2013)

ROTFL preliminari di champions con boateng e saponara, grasse risate per gli avversari in arrivo


----------



## cristian82 (23 Luglio 2013)

allora,sicuramente il cska giustamente non ha abbassato le pretese x non perdere il giocatore a 2 soldi,e ha detto che Milanov,si è fatto male,che ci vuole 2 ore di colloquio x capire se un giocatore si è fatto male? ennesima pagliacciata di una societa' nel quale francamente stento sempre di piu a riconoscermi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (23 Luglio 2013)

Io se fossi in Honda a Gennaio andrei in un'altra squadra.


----------



## cristian82 (23 Luglio 2013)

mamma mia,ma quale cska la colpa è del milan,che non vole caccia' na lira


----------



## Underhill84 (23 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' il CSKA che si è tirato indietro eh, cosa c'entra adesso il Milan\Galliani? Suvvia
> 
> Che si diano fuoco i russi e ciuliamoglielo a Gennaio



se tu andavi li deciso a comprarlo senza fare tanti giochini vedrai a quest'ora era già a milano


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2013)

E comunque visti gli evidenti problemi finanziari che abbiamo, pagare 5M uno che a Gennaio si libera gratis non lo farei.


----------



## cristian82 (23 Luglio 2013)

a questo punto si...fossi in lui,non andrei piu'al Milan,che societa'....mamma mia,peggio di una provinciale


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Luglio 2013)

Non abbiamo manco gli occhi per piangere, questi giochini sono necessari per risparmiare milioni di euro purtroppo


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E comunque visti gli evidenti problemi finanziari che abbiamo, pagare 5M uno che a Gennaio si libera gratis non lo farei.



Ma il problema è che avremo offerto 3 mln (giusti) pagabili tipo in 48 rate bimensili.


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky riporta che la trattativa Honda si è complicata a causa dell'infortunio di Milanov, sostituto del giapponese. C'è la volontà di non cedere subito Honda.*




.


----------



## cristian82 (23 Luglio 2013)

nemmeno se ce lo regalavano a 20 euro lo prendeva il milan,subito..che mandria di incapaci che so diventati,stiamo diventando lo zimbello dell'italia,peggio dell'inter,dei tempi d'oro

- - - Aggiornato - - -

forse anche in 68 rate da 15 ,30 euro .....come minimo...ahahahahahaha che razza di schifo.....


----------



## MisterBet (23 Luglio 2013)

Cristian in queste due pagine non si è capito il tuo giudizio sulla società, potresti chiarirlo?


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2013)

Incredibile, niente non è annata ragà.
I cessi rimangono mentre altri non possiamo prendere.


----------



## Diavolo18 (23 Luglio 2013)

Scusate ma io ho guardato... 'sto Milanov non ha giocato una partita una col CSKA. Quindi se è rotto lo era già da almeno due settimane a meno che non l'hanno comprato qualche giorno fa. sta cosa puzza


----------



## smallball (23 Luglio 2013)

a questo punto arriverebbe a Gennaio


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

Questo Bronzetti comunque porta una sfiga assurda.


----------



## Ale (23 Luglio 2013)

che sfiga


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo Bronzetti comunque porta una sfiga assurda.



Assolutamente!
Ma oltre alla sfiga, direi che c'è una buona dose di incapacità.
E' un PESSIMO intermediario.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma io ho guardato... 'sto Milanov non ha giocato una partita una col CSKA. Quindi se è rotto lo era già da almeno due settimane a meno che non l'hanno comprato qualche giorno fa. sta cosa puzza




È infortunato già da qualche settimana.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> È infortunato già da qualche settimana.



E ora si accorgono di aver bisogno di Honda per sostituirlo? Maddai questo è l'ennesimo circo made by Galliani


----------



## Aragorn (23 Luglio 2013)

Ma li hanno almeno i soldi per comprare la carta igienica a Milanello ?


----------



## Frikez (23 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo Bronzetti comunque porta una sfiga assurda.



Bronzetti non c'entra nulla, è solo un intermediario..se siamo dei pezzenti che elemosinano questi sono i risultati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Va beh ora ci si mettono pure gli infortuni del cska va ben no comment va


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;239014 ha scritto:


> Va beh ora ci si mettono pure gli infortuni del cska va ben no comment va



Ma non centra niente sto infortunio dai, è da qualche settimana che è rotto sto giocatore avrebbero potuto dirlo settimane fa non ora.
Non abbiamo soldi punto.Questa è la solità scusa per giustificare


----------



## Diavolo18 (23 Luglio 2013)

Ho avuto modo di fare un po' di verifiche con un amico russo che conosco molto bene. 
Milanov è infortunato dall'8 luglio. Quindi, sono balle.

E' uscito giusto ora un articolo in Russia che riassume la situazione reale, che mi sembra ben più probabile, ma mi pare di aver capito che non posso postare link, vero? E' un po lunga da tradurre...


----------



## smallball (23 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo Bronzetti comunque porta una sfiga assurda.


si conferma il fatto che non abbiamo soldi


----------



## pennyhill (23 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non centra niente sto infortunio dai, è da qualche settimana che è rotto sto giocatore avrebbero potuto dirlo settimane fa non ora.
> Non abbiamo soldi punto.Questa è la solità scusa per giustificare



Tifo’o, va detto che può capitare che in un primo momento si può anche sottovalutare l’entità di un infortunio.

Come no.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma non centra niente sto infortunio dai, è da qualche settimana che è rotto sto giocatore avrebbero potuto dirlo settimane fa non ora.
> Non abbiamo soldi punto.Questa è la solità scusa per giustificare



mah vediamo, non vedo perchè sky dovrebbe dire cosi, comunque ripeto a 5 milioni sono tanti cioè Honda è bravo ma dai non vale 1 milione per mese dai


----------



## admin (23 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Ho avuto modo di fare un po' di verifiche con un amico russo che conosco molto bene.
> Milanov è infortunato dall'8 luglio. Quindi, sono balle.
> 
> E' uscito giusto ora un articolo in Russia che riassume la situazione reale, che mi sembra ben più probabile, ma mi pare di aver capito che non posso postare link, vero? E' un po lunga da tradurre...



Se ti va, fai tranquillamente un riassunto veloce


----------



## Diavolo18 (23 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;239026 ha scritto:


> mah vediamo, non vedo perchè sky dovrebbe dire cosi, comunque ripeto a 5 milioni sono tanti cioè Honda è bravo ma dai non vale 1 milione per mese dai



il problema è che a quanto pare li valeva per l'Everton o chicchessia. Comunque, quella dell'infortunio è molto probabilmente una stupidaggine, suvvia.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Se ti va, fai tranquillamente un riassunto veloce



Volentieri:
Il CSKA non ha trovato un accordo sul trasferimento di Keisuke Honda, ha riferito una fonte vicina ai negoziati.
In precedenza, nella giornata di oggi il DS Babaev aveva detto che dopo il primo round di negoziati "nulla è cambiato". 

Oggi il Milan ha presentato una nuova proposta, aumentando l'offerta iniziale, ma non è stata reputata ancora sufficiente. Honda ha rifiutato un'offerta del club inglese "Everton", e l'offerta del club era superiore ai 5 milioni.

Dopo menziona che il Milan avrebbe voluto il giocatore prima dell'Audi Cup. Tuttavia, il CSKA vorrebbe mantenere il giocatore.

edit: precisa però che le negoziazioni non sono necessariamente terminate, ma non è previsto che proseguano tramite l'intermediario De Vecchi, bensì direttamente tra i management di CSKA e Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Beh speriamo che sia cosi  Se si tratta solo di soldi si può aprire in qualsiasi momento. Arriva a sto punto lo prendiamo a gennaio, ma 5 milioni cosa? 1 milione per mese la per favore e una rapina!


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Han detto cauto ottimismo??? Allora è la fine, maledizione....


----------



## Diavolo18 (23 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;239043 ha scritto:


> Beh speriamo che sia cosi  Se si tratta solo di soldi si può aprire in qualsiasi momento.


Ne sono praticamente certo. D'altra parte Babaev ha ribadito più volte che loro il giocatore lo lasciano andare se l'offerta che trovano consona arriva. Sono degli stro....zi ma non al punto da inventarsi una scusa del genere, così fanno un danno anche al giocatore. Con Keisuke hanno dei patti molto chiari e Babaev l'ha ribadito più volte. Offerta consona, parte. Figurati se Keisuke o Hiroyuki non si incazzerebbe a sentire una minch*ata come quella di Milanov dai...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Ne sono praticamente certo. D'altra parte Babaev ha ribadito più volte che loro il giocatore lo lasciano andare se l'offerta che trovano consona arriva. Sono degli stro....zi ma non al punto da inventarsi una scusa del genere, così fanno un danno anche al giocatore. Con Keisuke hanno dei patti molto chiari e Babaev l'ha ribadito più volte. Offerta consona, parte. Figurati se Keisuke o Hiroyuki non si incazzerebbe a sentire una minch*ata come quella di Milanov dai...



Hai ragione, pero sinceramente Honda non vale 1 milioni al mese, 3.5/4 non sono pochi.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> il problema è che a quanto pare li valeva per l'Everton o chicchessia. Comunque, quella dell'infortunio è molto probabilmente una stupidaggine, suvvia.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Scusa non è che forse l'infortunio di sto giocatore "costringe" il CSKA a comprare qualcuno per sostituirlo e ora chiedono più soldi al Milan in modo da reinvestire i loro soldi per il sostituto?


----------



## Diavolo18 (23 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Scusa non è che forse l'infortunio di sto giocatore "costringe" il CSKA a comprare qualcuno per sostituirlo e ora chiedono più soldi al Milan in modo da reinvestire i loro soldi per il sostituto?



Assolutamente, tutto è possibile, ma non che Honda non parta "perché Milanov è infortunato".


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Sono troppo arrabbiata veramente, prima Robinho poi Honda solo nervoso in questo mercato , io non chiedo gente da 50 milioni mi accontendo di gente da 15 milioni eh


----------



## sion (23 Luglio 2013)

sempre e solo bile con questa societa'


----------



## Diavolo18 (23 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;239094 ha scritto:


> Sono troppo arrabbiata veramente, prima Robinho poi Honda solo nervoso in questo mercato , io non chiedo gente da 50 milioni mi accontendo di gente da 15 milioni eh



calma, calma. In qualunque caso ti assicuro che la trattativa non è chiusa per il momento, anzi domani è previsto un altro incontro mi pare (ok, secondo la Gazzetta invece è chiusa... boh ). Purtroppo dipende anche da quanto il Milan ci crede. Lasciamo per un attimo da parte il fatto che il giocatore non valga 5 milioni essendo in scadenza, cosa che mi trova d'accordo. La domanda è: vale 5 milioni in generale?
Se per il Milan la risposta è sì, troveranno un modo per alzare ancora. Purtroppo quando si dice "il CSKA non fa sconti", è esattamente così.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Di che vi preoccupate, siamo a posto cosi. Abbiamo appena battuto i campioni d'Italia


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Beh speriamo che sia cosi  Se si tratta solo di soldi si può aprire in qualsiasi momento. Arriva a sto punto lo prendiamo a gennaio, ma 5 milioni cosa? 1 milione per mese la per favore e una rapina!



Eriksen a 12-13, è un milione per mese. Ljajic a 10 ci siamo quasi. 

Secondo me non è un ragionamento corretto in questo caso...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Comunque Honda a gennaio serve a nulla, andava preso ora.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Luglio 2013)

E' necessario che Saponara si riveli un fenomeno, altrimenti non arriviamo nemmeno ottavi.
Che vergogna... Galliani e Braida sono 2 vergogne viventi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> calma, calma. In qualunque caso ti assicuro che la trattativa non è chiusa per il momento, anzi domani è previsto un altro incontro mi pare (ok, secondo la Gazzetta invece è chiusa... boh ). Purtroppo dipende anche da quanto il Milan ci crede. Lasciamo per un attimo da parte il fatto che il giocatore non valga 5 milioni essendo in scadenza, cosa che mi trova d'accordo. La domanda è: vale 5 milioni in generale?
> Se per il Milan la risposta è sì, troveranno un modo per alzare ancora. Purtroppo quando si dice "il CSKA non fa sconti", è esattamente così.



il cska e una squadra tosta -.-, speriamo che si riapra altrimenti siamo fritti.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> E' necessario che Saponara si riveli un fenomeno, altrimenti non arriviamo nemmeno ottavi.
> Che vergogna... Galliani e Braida sono 2 vergogne viventi.



Nemmeno ottavi??? Non esageriamo ora. Oggi 23 Luglio sono la Juve è di un altro pianeta, con le altre 2-3 ce la giochiamo alla pari.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Nemmeno ottavi??? Non esageriamo ora. Oggi 23 Luglio sono la Juve è di un altro pianeta, con le altre 2-3 ce la giochiamo alla pari.



.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Luglio 2013)

Dai ragà se facciamo noi una colletta magari i soldi si trovano 
Che pezzenti che sono questi qua, vergognosi e ridicoli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *Honda *incontrerà direttamente il Presidente ribadendogli la volontà di andare al *Milan *in questa sessione di mercato.


----------



## Ale (23 Luglio 2013)

c'e' uno spiraglio secondo la gazzetta..vedremo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Luglio 2013)

No ma scusate in russia è notte !!! Come ha fatto a farsi male ?? Hahah


----------



## Aragorn (23 Luglio 2013)

In pratica Honda deve andare dal presidente russo ed implorarlo di lasciarlo andare subito spiegandogli che il Milan non paga non perchè non vuole ma perchè non può


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma scusate in russia è notte !!! Come ha fatto a farsi male ?? Hahah



il giocatore è rotto dall'8 luglio. l'infortunio non centra niente e una palla inventata dai giornalisti italiani


----------



## Diavolo18 (23 Luglio 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No ma scusate in russia è notte !!! Come ha fatto a farsi male ?? Hahah



Milanov si è infortunato l'8 luglio in amichevole col Volga.

edit: oops, preceduto!
Comunque non mi convince molto 'sta cosa del presidente ma non voglio fare nemmeno il gufo. Diciamo che la mia opinione è che il CSKA sa già benissimo cosa pensa Keisuke. Stanno semplicemente giocando al rialzo col Milan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> In pratica Honda deve andare dal presidente russo ed implorarlo di lasciarlo andare subito spiegandogli che il Milan non paga non perchè non vuole ma perchè non può



lui vuole venire subito perchè come detto da diversi giornalisti ha paura che se si infortuna poi il milan non lo prenda piu o qualcosa del genere


----------



## Graxx (23 Luglio 2013)

si è fatto male 15 giorni fa e adesso esce sta cosa...bah...


----------



## sheva90 (23 Luglio 2013)

Quanto casino per questo giocatore, manco fosse un top player non ne posso piu.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Luglio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Quanto casino per questo giocatore, manco fosse un top player non ne posso piu.



L'unica spiegazione può essere che abbiano in serbo un colpo in caso di successo nel preliminare di Champions, quindi cercano di non sperperare troppo per un giocatore che a gennaio è gratis. Spero almeno sia così, altrimenti sarebbe veramente una situazione tragicomica in quanto vorrebbe dire che non abbiamo nemmeno 5 milioni a disposizione per il mercato


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio domani ci sarà un altro incontro per *Honda*, il *Milan *lo vuole portare subito a Milano.


----------



## vota DC (23 Luglio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Quanto casino per questo giocatore, manco fosse un top player non ne posso piu.



Nel contesto conta più di un top player però: il Milan ha perso lo scudetto con Ibra che ha segnato di più rispetto la stagione dello scudetto a causa del vuotume in centrocampo.


----------



## pennyhill (23 Luglio 2013)

Comunque magari non sarà questo il caso, ma si può anche valutare dopo tempo l’entità di un infortunio (non conosco il problema di Milanov). Redondo lo ricordate? Sì infortunò ad agosto, per essere poi operato a ottobre.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Luglio 2013)

Robe da matti


----------



## Elshafenomeno (23 Luglio 2013)

Pezzenti. 

Berlusconi e Galliani il duo della vergogna.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Luglio 2013)

Ragazzi calma dai  domani a quanto dice Di Marzio ci sarà un altro incontro e parla di piccola frenata tutto è ancora possibile.


----------



## Diavolo18 (23 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;239315 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi calma dai  domani a quanto dice Di Marzio ci sarà un altro incontro e parla di piccola frenata tutto è ancora possibile.



La cosa che mi sorprende è che la Gazzetta riporta l'opposto, ormai non si sa più che pesci pigliare.
Almeno mi sono fatto due risate leggendo Pedullà che scrive che Milan e CSKA continuano a parlare di Honda "lo stanno facendo anche in questi minuti."
In Russia sono le 2 di notte, ma per carità, per Honda questo ed altro 
notte va...


----------



## Z A Z A' (24 Luglio 2013)

Ci sarà il terzo summit?
ROTFL


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2013)

La sensazione è che la meneranno fino al 2 settembre, per poi presentare Honda come il super top player finale.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;239315 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi calma dai  domani a quanto dice Di Marzio ci sarà un altro incontro e parla di piccola frenata tutto è ancora possibile.



Mah..Di Marzio è uno che ogni tanto segue le sue idee fantasiose. L'unico veramente attendibile sul Milan è Laudisa.


----------



## Re Ricardo (24 Luglio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Quanto casino per questo giocatore, manco fosse un top player non ne posso piu.



.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio domani ci sarà un altro incontro per *Honda*, il *Milan *lo vuole portare subito a Milano.



.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (24 Luglio 2013)

Inizio ad essere pessimista per questo affare.


----------



## Brain84 (24 Luglio 2013)

Mi sto stancando di tutto sto teatrino. Prendessero sto Giapponese e basta. "Una volta mi muovevo per prendere Kakà" cit.


----------



## MisterBet (24 Luglio 2013)

Comunque 4 M per un giocatore in scadenza tra cinque mesi è un'offerta assolutamente equa e in linea con il mercato...legittimamente il Cska ne può chiedere pure 10 e tenerselo per poi perderlo a zero a gennaio ma ripeto, se l'offerta del Milan è quella (e viene riportata su quelle cifre da tutti i media) è assolutamente giusta e per nulla offensiva...


----------



## -Lionard- (24 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mah..Di Marzio è uno che ogni tanto segue le sue idee fantasiose. L'unico veramente attendibile sul Milan è *Laudisa*.


Quello che dava per sicura un'offerta da 40 mln del Manchester City per El Shaarawy e Seedorf nuovo allenatore?


----------



## pennyhill (24 Luglio 2013)

Intanto il CSKA pare aver ceduto Vagner Love in Cina, anche se la notizia è uscita solo negli ultimi minuti, in piena notte, e quindi andrà confermata. Comunque per ora c'è l'annuncio sul sito della squadra che l'avrebbe acquistato.

http://www.milanworld.net/vagner-love-cina-vt9338.html#post239458


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Luglio 2013)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Quello che dava per sicura un'offerta da 40 mln del Manchester City per El Shaarawy e Seedorf nuovo allenatore?



Il fatto è che in estate tutti sparano cavolate e inventano notizie.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2013)

non mi stupisco per niente di come è andata finire... non abbiamo nemmeno 3 milioni... se li avessimo avuti rinnovavamo a Flamini...
_
"Col premio del trofeo TIM si poteva prendere Honda, purtroppo il gol di Masucci ha scombinato i nostri piani..." (cit. Galliani) _


----------



## Diavolo18 (24 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Mah..Di Marzio è uno che ogni tanto segue le sue idee fantasiose. L'unico veramente attendibile sul Milan è Laudisa.



Laudisa è quello che, insistentemente, con convinzione, ha continuato a dire che Honda sarebbe arrivato in estate SOLO se fosse partito Boateng. Ovviamente, Honda non c'entra una ceppa con Boateng. Il problema è solo il CSKA. 
Di Marzio ha riportato qualcosa che probabilmente è stato pure menzionato nell'incontro, anche se certamente non è stato l'ostacolo reale alla trattativa.
Comunque nessuno ha la minima idea di quali siano i fatti qui, questa è la mia impressione. Sarei curioso di sentire cosa dice quell'incapace di Bronzetti ora, ma magari è lui che ha sparato sta cosa di Milanov.

Detto questo, pare che Vagner Love stia per andare allo shandong luneng aaahahahah rido per non piangere


----------



## arcanum (24 Luglio 2013)

Pedullà intanto ha detto una cosa molto importante: Milanov si è infortunato intorno all'8-9 luglio, non uno-due giorni fa, quindi sta storia non c'entra nulla con Honda....il vero problema sono i soldi come sempre, il Milan offre quasi 4 milioni mentre il CSKA è fermo a 5


----------



## sion (24 Luglio 2013)

be questi del cska sono delle ****ine..4 milioni li potrebbero tranquillamente accettare..lo stanno solo facendo apposta per non darcelo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Luglio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> be questi del cska sono delle ****ine..4 milioni li potrebbero tranquillamente accettare..lo stanno solo facendo apposta per non darcelo



ah perche noi no ? la squadra con fatturato piu alto in italia che perde la faccia per un milione


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

assolutamente d'accordo con oronzo,la squadra con il fatturato + alto che va a elemosinare in russia,ma x piacere


----------



## runner (24 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi non è colpa del Milan se Honda gioca in russia, più che altro mi domando come mai non siamo amicissimi pure loro visto che vantiamo conoscenze in tutto il MONDO e facciamo sempre un mercato all' ultimo minuto....


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

intanto ce chi parla che se salta Honda subito,il Milan si ributta su Lijajc con quali soldi mi domando?


----------



## sion (24 Luglio 2013)

cristian82 ha scritto:


> intanto ce chi parla che se salta Honda subito,il Milan si ributta su Lijajc con quali soldi mi domando?



va be " ce chi parla" sarebbe tuttosport..quindi e' tutta una balla.

per honda..5 milioni sono troppi..quindi se rimaneva 12 mesi di contratto ne valeva 12? se vale la regola del milione al mese..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Luglio 2013)

ancora niente? mah...


----------



## Diavolo18 (24 Luglio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> va be " ce chi parla" sarebbe tuttosport..quindi e' tutta una balla.
> 
> per honda..5 milioni sono troppi..quindi se rimaneva 12 mesi di contratto ne valeva 12? se vale la regola del milione al mese..



Al di là dell'ironia mensile, il valore di mercato reale del giocatore è stimata certamente oltre i 10 milioni. Comunque dopo quello che è successo ieri difficilmente ci saranno sviluppi nell'immediato, il Milan starà esaminando la situazione


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Luglio 2013)

Bah, a questo punto mi sembra chiaro come il problema sia tutto di natura economica. Certo, il Milan non fa una bella figura a perdere la faccia per 1 mln, ma il CSKA, anche se non ha bisogno di soldi, per racimolare qualche euro di più, perde 4 mln a gennaio. C'è anche da chiedersi come Honda, pur essendo un professionista esemplare a quel che si dice, giocherà da qui a gennaio sapendo di essere a rischio infortunio. Se ha già firmato con noi (cosa che è legalmente possibile essendo meno di sei mesi dalla scadenza), potrebbero succedere problemi anche per le partite di Champions'. In tutta questa storia passa male anche il CSKA (oltre al Milan che ormai, credo, è vista da tutta Europa come squadra-senzatetto.)


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Luglio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> va be " ce chi parla" sarebbe tuttosport..quindi e' tutta una balla.
> 
> per honda..5 milioni sono troppi..quindi se rimaneva 12 mesi di contratto ne valeva 12? se vale la regola del milione al mese..



verosimilmente honda se non fosse in scadenza costerebbe sui 15 mil , che sarebbero potuti benissimo divnetare 18 se ci fosse qualche squadre inglese pronta a pagare . Ora la richiesta di 5 mil non mi sembra esagerata visto che sarebbe un terzo del prezzo pieno . Ricordo che emanuelson fu preso nelle stesse condizioni a 2,5 mil e stiamo parlando di un giocatore che manco all'ajax aveva un ruolo preciso , mentre honda è uno dei punti fermi del cska


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

certo super,ci passa male tutti, cska e Milan compresi,certamente oggi ci sara' un incontro chiarificatore,ma non lo prendera' ormai,certo che il Milan visto ieri aldila'delle assenze è una squadra che logicamente non andra' lontano...su questo spero di essere smentito..


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Luglio 2013)

Come dice [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] c'è anche da fare attenzione al fatto che lui non è un giocatore in scadenza, lui può proprio già firmare per altre squadre (cosa che ha già fatto con noi secondo me), la sua situazione è diversa da quella di Montolivo nel 2011 ad esempio. Anche per questo secondo me il CSKA dovrebbe cedere, alla fine si tratta di 1 solo mln. Boh, stiamo a vedere.


----------



## Diavolo18 (24 Luglio 2013)

Миланов тренируется индивидуально

Полузащитник московского ЦСКА Георги Миланов в среду вышел на тренировку команды, но занимался по индивидуальной программе, сообщает «Р-Спорт».

Болгарский полузащитник пока не принял участия ни в одном матче армейцев, а сейчас занимается только беговыми упражнениями.

В минувшем чемпионате Болгарии экс-футболист «Литекса» провел на поле 27 матчей, в которых отличился 16-ю забитыми мячами.

Sapete cosa significa? Che Milanov ha ripreso oggi ad allenarsi, seppure individualmente. Oh Di Marzio come mi sei caduto in basso... e la Gazza pure... la verità è che nessuno sa nulla.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Миланов тренируется индивидуально
> 
> Полузащитник московского ЦСКА Георги Миланов в среду вышел на тренировку команды, но занимался по индивидуальной программе, сообщает «Р-Спорт».
> 
> ...



Senza la traduzione dal cirillico non avrei mai capito nulla . La verità è che Di Marzio ha sempre fatto intendere che le notizie sul Milan gliele passa direttamente Galliani (che gli passò anche la "soffiata" su Guardiola al Bayern Monaco da come si evince dalla biografia del tecnico catalano). Quindi semplicemente Galliani gli ha detto di dire così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2013)

C'è cauto ottimismo


----------



## sion (24 Luglio 2013)

filtra ottimismo via


----------



## runner (24 Luglio 2013)

la verità è che senza i soldi del Berlu non si fa mercato e Allegri e il Gallo lo hanno sfidato durante il vertice e questi sono i risultati.....


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2013)

Nano caccia sto milione e non rompere


----------



## runner (24 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Nano caccia sto milione e non rompere



se sulla panchina ci fosse stato un allenatore da lui ben voluto allora ne avrebbe sganciati parecchi (non tanti ma di sicuro qualcosa si) invece così dovete stare tutti le "mirabolanti" mosse di mercato del Gallo che non può di certo fare miracoli


----------



## Mithos (24 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> se sulla panchina ci fosse stato un allenatore da lui ben voluto allora ne avrebbe sganciati parecchi (non tanti ma di sicuro qualcosa si) invece così dovete stare tutti le "mirabolanti" mosse di mercato del Gallo che non può di certo fare miracoli



E' il Brescidente, può far quello che vuole. Avrebbe anche potuto pagare la buonuscita ad Allegri e prendersi qualche fantoccio che metta in campo la squadra come vuole lui. Anzi, iniziasse anche ad allenare,così magari risparmiamo sull'ingaggio all'allenatore


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> se sulla panchina ci fosse stato un allenatore da lui ben voluto allora ne avrebbe sganciati parecchi (non tanti ma di sicuro qualcosa si) invece così dovete stare tutti le "mirabolanti" mosse di mercato del Gallo che non può di certo fare miracoli



Allora che ne tiri fuori zero

Tra Seedorf con 40 di budget e Allegri con -10 scelgo Allegri


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

bravissimo runner,se ci fosse stato un allenatore che lui condivideva tipo SEEDORF avrebbe preso eccome giocatori importanti...mi ci gioco tutto,comunque confermo Milanov,si sta' ALLENANDO...la diatriba è solo x il milione che il milan,non vuole sganciare,staremo a vedere,ma andare 5gg,a Mosca e ritornare senza il giocatore,ci sarebbe da sotterrarsi....


----------



## 2515 (24 Luglio 2013)

cristian82 ha scritto:


> bravissimo runner,se ci fosse stato un allenatore che lui condivideva tipo SEEDORF avrebbe preso eccome giocatori importanti...mi ci gioco tutto,comunque confermo Milanov,si sta' ALLENANDO...la diatriba è solo x il milione che il milan,non vuole sganciare,staremo a vedere,ma andare 5gg,a Mosca e ritornare senza il giocatore,ci sarebbe da sotterrarsi....



Sogna sogna, berlusca se avesse avuto voglia di spendere avrebbe dato ad allegri la buona uscita, vi pare??


----------



## Mithos (24 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Sogna sogna, berlusca se avesse avuto voglia di spendere avrebbe dato ad allegri la buona uscita, vi pare??



Qui certe volte passa l'idea che Berlusconi sia una vittima del malefico duo Galliani- Allegri e non il presidente del Milan. Già me lo vedo imprigionato con una catena ad Arcore alla mercè di quei cattivoni


----------



## runner (24 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi non prendetevela con me....io non ho detto che avrei preferito un altro allenatore, ma dico solo quello che mi sembra evidente, ovvero che il Berlu voleva cambiare tutto e il Gallo e Allegri si sono messi di traverso e allora lui non sgancia un euro per ripicca.....

io non sono un interista che ho bisogno dei grandi colpi per poi dare la colpa dell' allenatore quando non arrivano i risulatati
io non sono un giuventino che ha bisogno degli scudetti farlocchi per sentirsi il primo della classe se no ho i complessi di inferiorità davanti a 7 Champions 
io sono Milanista e amo vedere una squadra che lotta sempre e si impegna per vincere!!


----------



## Mithos (24 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi non prendetevela con me....io non ho detto che avrei preferito un altro allenatore, ma dico solo quello che mi sembra evidente, ovvero che il Berlu voleva cambiare tutto e il Gallo e Allegri si sono messi di traverso e allora lui non sgancia un euro per ripicca.....
> 
> io non sono un interista che ho bisogno dei grandi colpi per poi dare la colpa dell' allenatore quando non arrivano i risulatati
> io non sono un giuventino che ha bisogno degli scudetti farlocchi per sentirsi il primo della classe se no ho i complessi di inferiorità davanti a 7 Champions
> io sono Milanista e amo vedere una squadra che lotta sempre e si impegna per vincere!!



E allora digli che, visto che è il padrone del vapore, di sganciare i soldi, visto che ormai non lo fa più. Digli di ricordarsi di essere il Presidente del Milan sia quando si vince che quando si perde e soprattutto che lui ha il potere di cacciare chi vuole, come vuole e quando vuole, invece di tirare su dei teatrini patetici per non dare una buonuscita all'allenatore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2013)

Io lo penso da sempre.. con un allenatore scelto dal capoccione non avremmo speso come il real o il PSG, ma una ventina di milioni scarsi li avrebbe messi sul piatto.

Il suo interesse per il Milan era a zero, e sarebbe stato comunque a zero anche con Seedorf.
Ma ora il suo interesse è sottozero, annichilito.


----------



## runner (24 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> E allora digli che, visto che è il padrone del vapore, di sganciare i soldi, visto che ormai non lo fa più. Digli di ricordarsi di essere il Presidente del Milan sia quando si vince che quando si perde e soprattutto che lui ha il potere di cacciare chi vuole, come vuole e quando vuole, invece di tirare su dei teatrini patetici per non dare una buonuscita all'allenatore.



Hahahaaa.....beh sai com' è nè lo conosco e nè mi ascolterebbe quindi rilassati pure!!
io la penso come te e il fatto che io in mezzo a questo ennesimo teatrino abbia detto la verità non penso certo che sia un demerito, anzi un merito!!



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io lo penso da sempre.. con un allenatore scelto dal capoccione non avremmo speso come il real o il PSG, ma una ventina di milioni scarsi li avrebbe messi sul piatto.
> 
> Il suo interesse per il Milan era a zero, e sarebbe stato comunque a zero anche con Seedorf.
> Ma ora il suo interesse è sottozero, annichilito.



si esatto!!
io penso che la grossa differenza sarebbe stata che avrebbe preso altre tre giocatori prima del preliminare di Champions invece così siamo legati agli eventi!!


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

appunto ma la penso come voi,infatti,certo con un altro allenatore scelto dal Presidente direttamente,avrebbe messo almeno una 20 di milioni x rinforzare il Milan,allo stato attuale e lo sanno anche i muri che Allegri non è nelle grazie del presidente,non spende,vedrete quest'anno,..dopo 2-3 sconfitte,stavolta lo fa fuori all'allenatore,che con una squadra cosi,dovrebbe far miracoli...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

a proposito il milan avra' 51.4 milioni di euro dalla champions? che fine faranno sti soldi? ah be' ce il bilancio....da salvaguardare


----------



## Mithos (24 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> *Hahahaaa.....beh sai com' è nè lo conosco e nè mi ascolterebbe quindi rilassati pure!!
> io la penso come te e il fatto che io in mezzo a questo ennesimo teatrino abbia detto la verità non penso certo che sia un demerito, anzi un merito!!*
> 
> 
> ...



Runner, il mio intervento è sarcastico. Figurati se mi arrabbio con te. Il problema è che alcuni tra voi pensano che Berlusconi ,visto che non gradisce Allegri sostenuto da Galliani sia messo in minoranza e quindi accetti a malincuore il tecnico toscano.
Un azienda e il Milan come ripetutoci più volte lo è, non è una democrazia. Il presidente ha pieni poteri per fare ciò che ritiene più opportuno. Se non ha preso Seedorf è perchè non voleva dare soldi di buonuscita ad Allegri, quindi la colpa è tutta sua. Se il Milan è nella situazione in cui è tutta colpa sua( con l'autorevole concorso di Galliani) perchè lui ha il potere di fare delle scelte.Stop, non diamogli alibi visto che ci pensano già i suoi avvocati e deputati a dargliene!


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

*Ragà non è possibile che entro in questo topic e mi trovo 3/4 pagine di discussioni che non centrano niente con Honda. Allora teniamo il topic pulito per gli aggiornamenti e basta con sta storia di Allegri.*


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

si mithos infatti,fondamentalmente è questo il mio pensiero,ce anche da dire comunque che ormai so anche anni,che ce maretta in societa,tra il signor galliani e il presidente,la cosa che mi fa piu'arrabbiare,è che un tempo la curva contestava,oggi se ne stanno zitti,e sostengono la societa'...mah!!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e comunque Honda,secondo me se arriva adesso è perchè lo vuole fortemente il giocatore,che sicuramente spingera' verso la cessione immediata


----------



## runner (24 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Runner, il mio intervento è sarcastico. Figurati se mi arrabbio con te. Il problema è che alcuni tra voi pensano che Berlusconi ,visto che non gradisce Allegri sostenuto da Galliani sia messo in minoranza e quindi accetti a malincuore il tecnico toscano.
> Un azienda e il Milan come ripetutoci più volte lo è, non è una democrazia. Il presidente ha pieni poteri per fare ciò che ritiene più opportuno. Se non ha preso Seedorf è perchè non voleva dare soldi di buonuscita ad Allegri, quindi la colpa è tutta sua. Se il Milan è nella situazione in cui è tutta colpa sua( con l'autorevole concorso di Galliani) perchè lui ha il potere di fare delle scelte.Stop, non diamogli alibi visto che ci pensano già i suoi avvocati e deputati a dargliene!



Ok scusa forse avevo capito male il tono....vai tranky!!
Comunque lo so anche io che il Gallo gli avrà detto che (al di là della buonuscita) se avesse cacciato Allegri avrebbe dovuto mettere i soldi per un mercato sontuoso e poi che molti giocatori erano in piena sintonia con il Mister e quindi sarebbe stato controproducente, però altresì a mio avviso il Berlu vista la situazione gli è passata anche la più piccola voglia di spendere qualcosa....subito si parlava infatti di un Berlu molto carico e vedrai che con il ritorno del vecchio partito rifarà la squadra prima o poi....

con questo non lo sto difendendo, ma sto solo dicendo quello che a me sembra.....
tra l' altro io sono un accanito sostenitore dai tempi di Ibra che al Milan c' era bisogno di giovani quindi con me sfondi una porta aperta


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

ma sapete piu'o meno se nel pomeriggio o sera,ci sara' l'incontro x Honda???


----------



## Mithos (24 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> Ok scusa forse avevo capito male il tono....vai tranky!!
> Comunque lo so anche io che il Gallo gli avrà detto che (al di là della buonuscita) se avesse cacciato Allegri avrebbe dovuto mettere i soldi per un mercato sontuoso e poi che molti giocatori erano in piena sintonia con il Mister e quindi sarebbe stato controproducente, però *altresì a mio avviso il Berlu vista la situazione gli è passata anche la più piccola voglia di spendere qualcosa*....subito si parlava infatti di un Berlu molto carico e vedrai che con il ritorno del vecchio partito rifarà la squadra prima o poi....
> 
> con questo non lo sto difendendo, ma sto solo dicendo quello che a me sembra.....
> tra l' altro io sono un accanito sostenitore dai tempi di Ibra che al Milan c' era bisogno di giovani quindi con me sfondi una porta aperta



Il Berlu dal mio punto di vista non può avere/non avere voglia di spendere qualcosa per il Milan. Si trova tra le mani uno dei maggiori brand mondiali a livello calcistico, mica il Castrocaro. Quindi o spende e si prende la paternità delle sue scelte, tutte e finisce di scaricare le colpe dei suoi insuccessi sugli altri oppure vende la società. Se una Ferrari non puoi mantenerla, la vendi!


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi non è il cska che fa di tutto per non darcelo, siamo noi che stiamo facendo di tutto per non prenderlo... dai su 4 milioni e mezzo li abbiamo messi per gente che non sarebbe degna di legare gli scarpini di Honda e non ha dato lo stesso ritorno d'immagine del giapponese... Honda (per la società, per l'allenatore non saprei) è semplicemente un'operazione di marketing... per cui la società sarebbe ben contenta di prenderlo a zero a gennaio e questi 4/5 milioni li preserverebbe per un possibile "colpo" dopo i preliminari... 

l'unica soluzione affinché Honda venga subito è che il costo del cartellino sia pagato INTERAMENTE dagli sponsor... se ballasse un milione di differenza (come dicono) e il Milan ritenesse Honda un giocatore importante, sarebbe già qua, non scherziamo. La verità è che il Milan ritiene che il giusto esborso per Honda sia ZERO.

(e tra parentesi il primo con il cuore in pace mi sembra l'allenatore che continua a riproporre il 4-3-3 anche se gli chiedono 4-3-1-2, quindi non credo che Max perda il sonno per Honda)


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

*Allora io non ripeto le stesse cose tre volte, questa sarà l'ultima volta. Il topic va tenuto pulito, se volete parlare di Berlusconi, Allegri,società e/o altro, ci sono 9787978798 topic. Basta intasare il topic. *


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

bravo roten,se il milan,lo riteneva importante lo avrebbe preso subito senza se'e senza ma...spezzo una lancia invece a favore di Mithos,è vero se non hai piu'voglia vendi e basta,non ha senso andare avanti cosi ogni estate,ma quale affare di cuore? Il milan al presidente gli fa gioco,ecco il punto...la verita' è che a lui della squadra non gli frega + niente...se eravamo in campagna elettorale invece,allora un colpettino lo avrebbe faTTO...anche perchè negli anni di campagna elettorale...il colpo lo ha sempre fatto...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

tra l'altro Honda,è un giocatore bravino,ma non penso che dia quel salto di qualita' importante,e comunque tanto poi ci sara' l'incontro,a mio parere a gennaio arriva non prima...le condizioni x portarlo ci sarebbe..ma dipende dalla societa' Milan,non certo dal CSKA


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Sky Sport 24 la differenza tra offerta del Milan e Richiesta del CSKA è di 2-3 milioni di euro, i russi ne chiedono sempre 5 e il Milan non va oltre 2-2.5 milioni. *


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2013)

cristian82 ha scritto:


> tra l'altro Honda,è un giocatore bravino,ma non penso che dia quel salto di qualita' importante,e comunque tanto poi ci sara' l'incontro,a mio parere a gennaio arriva non prima...le condizioni x portarlo ci sarebbe..ma dipende dalla societa' Milan,non certo dal CSKA



secondo me arrivando con la mentalità giusta può farci fare un bel salto, soprattutto perché occupa un ruolo dove abbiamo un buco gigante (che risponde ai nomi di boateng, robinho e emanuelson)... se non lo prendono spero sia per investire in altri ruoli e rinunciare al 4-3-1-2 (a meno che non si voglia veramente dare fiducia a Saponara, ma ci credete?)


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

evidentemente allora,se la cosa sta cosi,so soldi solo dello sponsor,il milan,non mette niente sul piatto!!!! a queste condizioni il giocatore rimane,li a quel Punto fossi in Honda a gennaio me ne andavo in un altra squadra


----------



## Snake (24 Luglio 2013)

con 2 mil manco un primavera prendi, morti di fame senza precedenti


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

si,di sicuro meglio di Boateng,sono tutti,mo ce da vedere,sto Saponara,questo in serie B,era fenomenale,ma la A è un 'altra cosa proprio,staremo a vedere

- - - Aggiornato - - -

abbiamo speso 4.5 milioni x la pippa DI niang,perchè di pippa si tratta,non è possibile x un attaccante,x quanto giovane e acerbo che sia fare 0 gol in 19 presenze,rammento che Sheva ma qui parlo di un altra cosa,a 19 anni segnava in champions...il chè è tutto detto,ma sto parlando di una leggenda,scambiare Niang x un talento è come dire Muntari ha tecnica..secondo me altro abbaglio su Niang della societa',vedrete sara' cosi!!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

e comunque Honda a quel punto sarebbe libero se non va in porto ora la trattativa di accasarsi anche in altre squadre,ce da vedere se ha gia' firmato una sorta di prelazione con il Milan,altrimenti lo perdiamo anche x gennaio


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 la differenza tra offerta del Milan e Richiesta del CSKA è di 2-3 milioni di euro, i russi ne chiedono sempre 5 e il Milan non va oltre 2-2.5 milioni. *



Ma l'accordo economico non era stato trovato? Vabbe dai questo è l'ennesimo circo.


----------



## Frikez (24 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> con 2 mil manco un primavera prendi, morti di fame senza precedenti



.


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

no l'accordo economico non ce mai stato,il milan,vuole il giocatore,senza caccia' na lira,solamente con lo sponsor Mizuno,che finanzierebbe in tal caso l'operazione,il fatto è che de vecchi è in russia senza ave'manco na lira..è quello il punto


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Luglio 2013)

Ci credo poco, fino a ieri sera tutti i giornalisti piu affidabili parlavano di 3.5/4. Prima di ricominciare a sparare a 0 meglio aspettare fonti sicure al 100%.


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

qui se deve sveglia' il tifo organizzato....e non ce da abbonasse,allora vedrete,che qualcuno compreranno..anda' a elemosinare in russia x uno che è bravino ma non un fenomeno,fa capire molto...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma l'accordo economico non era stato trovato? Vabbe dai questo è l'ennesimo circo.



Infatti anche Sky ha ribaltato la frittata.


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

sky tendenzialmente è attendibile,e Gianluca di Marzio è uno che non spara le stro......a differenza di qualche altro,quindi ci credo


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Luglio 2013)

Non ho parole....abbiamo un botto di soldi, ma che finne fanno? Quelli di Thiago+Ibra, i diritti Champions.... :S 

Pretendo 2 colpi e 2 acquisti decenti, ma nemmeno nei prossimi 25 anni arriveranno 4 giocatori di livello


----------



## Tifo'o (24 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 la differenza tra offerta del Milan e Richiesta del CSKA è di 2-3 milioni di euro, i russi ne chiedono sempre 5 e il Milan non va oltre 2-2.5 milioni. *



.


----------



## MrPeppez (24 Luglio 2013)

cristian82 ha scritto:


> sky tendenzialmente è attendibile,e Gianluca di Marzio è uno che non spara le stro......a differenza di qualche altro,quindi ci credo


Io credo solo in Di Marzio.
[MENTION=181]MrPeppez[/MENTION] No parolacce e no insulti a persone. Lo abbiamo detto non so quante volte. Dai...


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

ciao,infatti intendevo proprio,quello li....che non ne prende una,assieme all'altro,x il resto...vorrei sapere dalla societa' Milan i 51 milioni incassati dalla Champions se li utilizzano x il bilancio....probabilmente si,ma non eravamo in pareggio? misa' tanto di no,se non riusciamo a prende manco il samurai Honda,e andiamo a FA NA colletta in russia...famo pena proprio


----------



## Diavolo18 (24 Luglio 2013)

Sky (e Di Marzio) sono gli stessi che si sono inventati (o meglio, qualcuno ha voluto che riferissero) della stupidaggine di Milanov. 
Tuttavia, credo che l'ultima situazione che hanno dipinto sia la più vicina alla realtà. E se qualcuno ha detto che l'accordo economico era stato trovato, allora è un pagliaccio. Le uniche parole che contano veramente sono quelle dei direttori sportivi. E Babaev ha detto che l'accordo non c'è (l'ha detto ieri eh). Se l'accordo c'era, Honda era già partito.


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

è stato Bronzetti,pagliaccio come tanti altri a dire che i soldi non era un problema...certo che la societa' Milan,si deve inventare queste cavolate,x coprire la propria ridicolezza.mi fa ridere,mi viene in mente il caso cissokho che fu di un grottesco immane
[MENTION=1018]cristian82[/MENTION] leggi il regolamento, no parolacce vietato l'uso delle parolacce.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Luglio 2013)

Oramai un figura di melma in più, una in meno, fa poca differenza.


----------



## 2515 (24 Luglio 2013)

cristian82 ha scritto:


> ciao,infatti intendevo proprio,quello li....che non ne prende una,assieme all'altro,x il resto...vorrei sapere dalla societa' Milan i 51 milioni incassati dalla Champions se li utilizzano x il bilancio....probabilmente si,ma non eravamo in pareggio? misa' tanto di no,se non riusciamo a prende manco il samurai Honda,e andiamo a FA NA colletta in russia...famo pena proprio



il bilancio l'hanno già pubblicato ed era un rosso di 5-6 milioni.


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

incredibile,come deve essere il milan a proporre giocatori da cedere,un tempo ce li chiedevano,ora manco piu'questo...non li vuole nessuno i nostri x quanto so scarsi..e noi ci adeguiamo miseramente....e comunque i siti del Milan,sono tutti fermi,non ci sono aggiornamenti su Honda..bo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Luglio 2013)

Se lo prendi adesso fa tutta la stagione: la preparazione, e le partite ufficiali dal 20 agosto(preliminare) a fine maggio 
e ha tempo di inserirsi e di dare il contributo da subito giocando anche in Europa
arrivasse a gennaio dovrebbe intanto ambientarsi, la squadra magari ormai fuori dalla corsa scudetto, e magari in difficoltà in champions, con Honda che non può venire utilizzato perchè sicuramente avrà già giocato col CSKA , con addossata la responsabilità di cambiare qualcosa in campionato lui che è stato snobbato
mentre nella migliore delle ipotesi, arriverebbe in una squadra in corsa per tutti gli obiettivi, quindi con un assetto già piuttosto definito anche nelle gerarchie, sarebbe un estraneo, l'ultimo arrivato che deve guadagnarsi il posto

quindi a zero, ma per 6 mesi scarsi: metà stagione, e convocabile solo in campionato. Mentre lui vuole giocare subito oggi nel Milan, ma il Milan lo ritiene inutile. 
Deve essere proprio demoralizzante per lui spero che non venga a sapere che lo stipendio di un Traorè è di 2,4 milioni.


----------



## pennyhill (24 Luglio 2013)

Intanto Vagner Love, compagno di Honda sulla trequarti, va in Cina, pare per 12 milioni di €


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

si altrimenti se sa quello che prende traore' non viene piu!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (24 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 la differenza tra offerta del Milan e Richiesta del CSKA è di 2-3 milioni di euro, i russi ne chiedono sempre 5 e il Milan non va oltre 2-2.5 milioni. *


Sì però anche loro, altrimenti lo perderanno a 0 a gennaio.


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

si ma a sto punto non è poi mica sicuro che Honda a gennaio venga,se firma con qualcun altro?


----------



## 2515 (24 Luglio 2013)

cristian82 ha scritto:


> si ma a sto punto non è poi mica sicuro che Honda a gennaio venga,se firma con qualcun altro?



prima di tutto pare che abbia già firmato un pre-accordo col milan, in secondo luogo ha già rifiutato tutte le destinazioni per il milan, l'ha detto lui, l'ha detto suo fratello, l'hanno detto i dirigenti del cska, l'ha detto il milan.


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Luglio 2013)

cristian82 ha scritto:


> si ma a sto punto non è poi mica sicuro che Honda a gennaio venga,se firma con qualcun altro?



Probabilmente ha già firmato con noi.


----------



## Diavolo18 (24 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Sì però anche loro, altrimenti lo perderanno a 0 a gennaio.



Discorso già fatto: non gliene può fregar di meno, e l'ha detto Babaev stesso che se parte a gennaio amen, li aiuterà in Champions.
Superare il girone di Champions e\o vincere delle partite di champions gli frutta più soldi della cessione di Honda. Vedi te. E considerato che è uno dei leader della squadra, a loro va bene così.


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

appunto..quindi arriverebbe comunque..ma che senso ha farlo venire a gennaio? bo


----------



## Mithos (24 Luglio 2013)

Tra l'altro non si può dire nemmeno che noi abbiamo il coltello dalla parte del manico perchè al CSKA di perderlo a 0 non importa nulla e contemporaneamente loro sanno che se lui scende in campo in Champions con loro automaticamente a gennaio non potrà giocare con il Milan.


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2013)

*Ultimissime su Honda: il giocatore spinge per venire subito in Italia*, al Milan. L'infortunio di Milanov non c'entra nulla. *L'unico problema è quello riguardante i soldi*. Il Milan, se vuole subito il giapponese, deve avvicinarsi il più possibile alla richiesta economica dei russi: 5 milioni di euro. Nelle prossime ore se ne saprà di più. Ma il mercato chiude il 2 Settembre, quindi la questione potrebbe essere riaperta anche successivamente. 

Pedullà


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Luglio 2013)

Sta vicenda deve chiudersi in fretta.


----------



## Aragorn (24 Luglio 2013)

Se solo riuscissimo a sbarazzarci di Nocerino, Emanuelson e Traorè


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (24 Luglio 2013)

2 milioni per un giocatore pagato 6 milioni, che resterà fino a dicembre, perché ormai ha in testa solo il Milan, vanno più che bene. Inconcepibile questa richiesta di 5 milioni, per un giocatore che ormai non può più considerarsi tuo.
E' vero che qua nulla è dovuto, ma a volte bisognerebbe mettere da parte i vincoli contrattuali e rispettare la volontà dei giocatori. Honda in 3 anni ha sempre onorato la maglia del CSKA, contribuendo alla vittoria di quattro titoli, e meriterebbe maggiore considerazione da parte della società. Se poi continuano con questo inutile braccio di ferro, allora che arrivi a gennaio, in modo tale da lasciarli a bocca asciutta. Dispiace solo per l'eventuale assenza in Champions League, ma pazienza, tanto arriveremo agli ottavi, massimo ai quarti.


----------



## cristian82 (24 Luglio 2013)

a questo punto se lo dobbiamo prendere,meglio a 0,almeno imparano


----------



## Graxx (24 Luglio 2013)

io lo prenderei a 0....l'unica cosa però è che poi non potrebbe giocare in cl...ma sti cavoli...risparmiamoli sti soldi e investiamoli in altri reparti...


----------



## Mithos (24 Luglio 2013)

>|*Raffò*|< ha scritto:


> 2 milioni per un giocatore pagato 6 milioni, che resterà fino a dicembre, perché ormai ha in testa solo il Milan, vanno più che bene. Inconcepibile questa richiesta di 5 milioni, per un giocatore che ormai non può più considerarsi tuo.
> E' vero che qua nulla è dovuto, ma a volte bisognerebbe mettere da parte i vincoli contrattuali e rispettare la volontà dei giocatori. Honda in 3 anni ha sempre onorato la maglia del CSKA, contribuendo alla vittoria di quattro titoli, e meriterebbe maggiore considerazione da parte della società. Se poi continuano con questo inutile braccio di ferro, allora che arrivi a gennaio, in modo tale da lasciarli a bocca asciutta. Dispiace solo per l'eventuale assenza in Champions League, ma pazienza, tanto arriveremo agli ottavi, massimo ai quarti.



Mi trovi in disaccordo totale. I contratti si rispettano,fino all'ultimo. Il CSKA deve pensare al suo interesse, mica al nostro.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (24 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> io lo prenderei a 0....l'unica cosa però è che poi non potrebbe giocare in cl...ma sti cavoli...risparmiamoli sti soldi e investiamoli in altri reparti...



risparmiare cosa ? visto che quei 2-3 mil non sono manco del milan ma dello sponsor


----------



## Butcher (24 Luglio 2013)

Mi sono rotto di Honda ancora prima che arrivi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (24 Luglio 2013)

Mah, o escono novità entro fine mese o altrimenti rinunciamo mi sa.


----------



## Jino (24 Luglio 2013)

Io credo che la trattativa non durerà ancora a lungo, se nel giro di una settimana non si chiude arriva a gennaio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Luglio 2013)

Secondo *Gianluca Di Marzio* *non ci sono buone notizie dalla Russia*, i pressing odierni di Honda per essere ceduto al Milan *non hanno avuto esito positivo*.
Il CSKA continua a chiedere *5 milioni*.

*Un nuovo incontro è fissato per domani*.


----------



## Diavolo18 (25 Luglio 2013)

Letto il "no news di Galliani...." Secondo me la trattativa è saltata.


----------



## pennyhill (25 Luglio 2013)

Dopo la cessione di Vagner Love, era quasi scontato che oggi non sarebbero arrivate buone notizie.


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo *Gianluca Di Marzio* *non ci sono buone notizie dalla Russia*, i pressing odierni di Honda per essere ceduto al Milan *non hanno avuto esito positivo*.
> 
> La trattativa potrebbe continuare nei prossimi giorni.




*Sempre secondo Di Marzio, domani dovrebbe esserci un nuovo incontro tra le parti.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2013)

Ho aggiornato la news sopra, Di Marzio ha integrato rispetto a quello che ha detto in trasmissione.
Nuovo incontro domani.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Certo come è strana la vita. Il Milan e dico il Milan elemosina per Honda, il Napoli è capace di spendere 80 mln per 2 attaccanti. Eh.......


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Certo come è strana la vita. Il Milan e dico il Milan elemosina per Honda, il Napoli è capace di spendere 80 mln per 2 attaccanti. Eh.......



?? che mi sono perso


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Luglio 2013)

Finalmente leggo di PESSIMISMO su internet. Era ora


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Luglio 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Finalmente leggo di PESSIMISMO su internet. Era ora


C'è cauto pessimismo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (25 Luglio 2013)

se non si chiude oggi, almeno per adesso salta tutto,poi può essere che arrivi ad agosto come al solito


----------



## smallball (25 Luglio 2013)

Il parto estenuante continua. .e l elemosina


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Luglio 2013)

se non si chiude amen lo prendiamo a gennaio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport l'ostacolo è rappresentato anche dal fatto che è stato ceduto Vagner Love oltre che dalla differenza economica tra domanda e offerta.*


----------



## arcanum (25 Luglio 2013)

Anche quella di Vagner Love per me non è un ostacolo, come l'infortunio di quell'altro trequartista, perchè la trattativa per Honda non è nata oggi bensì da mesi e comunque a gennaio Honda andrà comunque via.

Sono mossettine dei giornalai o di questi russi pezzenti


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Luglio 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Anche quella di Vagner Love per me non è un ostacolo, come l'infortunio di quell'altro trequartista, perchè la trattativa per Honda non è nata oggi bensì da mesi e comunque a gennaio Honda andrà comunque via.
> 
> Sono mossettine dei giornalai o di questi *russi pezzenti*



in questa storia la figura dei pezzenti la sta facendo il milan . Questa è come la storia santos-milan per binho se in quel caso giustamente si diceva santos morti di fame , a parti invertite si dovrebbe dire milan morto di fame o sbaglio?


----------



## arcanum (25 Luglio 2013)

La differenza sta nelle pretese dei club, nel valore del giocatore e nei mesi di contratto attuale....insomma, son situazioni diversissime.


1- Nella questione Robinho il milan col tempo ha abbassato le sue pretese (infatti c'era l'accordo tra società e non col giocatore...insomma, l'opposto della vicenda Honda): la pretesa è scesa dai 10-12 milioni a 5,5 circa.
Il CSKA all'inizio chiedeva 4, il milan offriva meno della metà, e ora son passati a 5.

2- Considerando che i due giocatori si passano pochi anni, Honda ha ancora tutto da dimostrare nel campionato italiano, Robinho invece ha esperienza internazionale e in Brasile farebbe sicuramente non bene ma benissimo (come accaduto quando il city lo mandò in prestito).

3- Alle due considerazioni precedenti va aggiunto che Robinho aveva ancora un anno di contratto davanti mentre Honda meno della metà. Dato che noi avremmo dato il brasiliano alla stessa cifre che pretende il CSKA per Honda (ovvero 5 milioni circa), se la matematica non è un'opinione, il giapponese lo stai pagando 1milione per mese di contratto rimanente, mentre il brasiliano alla metà.


Ergo: il Santos è moooooolto più pezzente di Noi e il CSKA è più testardo di Lotito, Zamparini e De Laurentiis messi insieme


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

I pezzenti siamo noi, mica il CSKA. Che ci vuole a cacciare 5 milioni di euro, dai.


----------



## arcanum (25 Luglio 2013)

Il Milan sta facendo un pò di conti perchè andrà a investire più tardi come sempre


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Luglio 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Il Milan sta facendo un pò di conti perchè andrà a investire più tardi come sempre



si sta vedendo se gli avanza 500.000 euro per il nocerino di turno


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2013)

Secondo il Corriere dello Sport, *Honda è uscito finalmente allo scoperto: ha detto chiaro e tondo ai dirigenti del Cska di voler andar via*. Ieri si è tenuto un lungo colloquio tra il giocatore ed il presidente e l'allenatore del club. La richiesta è stata: lasciatemi andare. Nonostante ciò, il presidente del *Cska non intende fare sconti*. Il prezzo è di 5 milioni di euro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Luglio 2013)

Cambia poco, nono lo lasciano partire ugualmente.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (25 Luglio 2013)

Alla fine per me lo prenderemo a Gennaio. Il CSKA si priverà di Vagner Love e di Honda? Inoltre anche il sostituto del giapponese, di cui adesso mi sfugge il nome, è infortunato. Penso lo terranno fino a fine contratto.


----------



## Diavolo18 (25 Luglio 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Alla fine per me lo prenderemo a Gennaio. Il CSKA si priverà di Vagner Love e di Honda? Inoltre anche il sostituto del giapponese, di cui adesso mi sfugge il nome, è infortunato. Penso lo terranno fino a fine contratto.



Il sostituto di Honda è infortunato per modo di dire, entro breve rientra, ha già ripreso ad allenarsi. Quanto all'articolo del CdS, sono giorni che gira sta menata che ha parlato col Presidente un giorno sì e uno no, ma sono stupidaggini. Figurati se non ha già parlato col Presidente a tempo debito... sanno già benissimo cosa pensa, semplicemente glie frega niente. 
Per loro pagare moneta, vedere cammello. Se no no
E secondo me la trattativa è già saltata.


----------



## tequilad (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> I pezzenti siamo noi, mica il CSKA. Che ci vuole a cacciare 5 milioni di euro, dai.



Certo, ha molto senso dare 5 milioni per avere un giocatore normale per 4 mesi.....


----------



## MisterBet (25 Luglio 2013)

5 M è un prezzo molto alto vista la scadenza e la qualità del giocatore (ottimo vista soprattutto la nostra situazione ma certamente non un fenomeno...)...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Certo, ha molto senso dare 5 milioni per avere un giocatore normale per 4 mesi.....



Non li avrebbero cacciati a prescindere


----------



## pennyhill (25 Luglio 2013)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Anche quella di Vagner Love per me non è un ostacolo, come l'infortunio di quell'altro trequartista, perchè la trattativa per Honda non è nata oggi bensì da mesi e comunque a gennaio Honda andrà comunque via.
> 
> Sono mossettine dei giornalai o di questi russi pezzenti



Ostacolare del tutto la trattativa certamente no, ma certamente può rallentarla. Che figura farebbero davanti ai loro tifosi, cedendo due giocatori così importanti per loro nel giro di poche ore?
Se non lo sa un milanista questo, qualcuno ha detto Thiago e Ibrahimovic?


----------



## Jaqen (25 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Certo, ha molto senso dare 5 milioni per avere un giocatore normale per 4 mesi.....



Il problema è quello. Stiamo trattando da settimane per un giocatore normale e non ne veniamo fuori.

Ah no. Meglio Boateng e Robinho


----------



## Diavolo18 (25 Luglio 2013)

MisterBet ha scritto:


> 5 M è un prezzo molto alto vista la scadenza e la qualità del giocatore (ottimo vista soprattutto la nostra situazione ma certamente non un fenomeno...)...



5 M è un prezzo molto basso vista la qualità del giocatore, ma molto alto vista la scadenza.

Comunque se volete farvi due risate: https://twitter.com/acmilan/status/360335667860996096

ahahah c'è scritto "retweettate se volete il giapponese al Milan", anche se non viene proprio benissimo in italiano


----------



## cristian82 (25 Luglio 2013)

mah comunque ci perde il CSKA perchè a gennaio lo perde a 0 euro,non capisco l'interesse di tenere un giocatore scontento in squadra che farebbe del male,solo a compagni e societa',sarebbe meglio lasciarlo andare a sto punto,alle condizioni del Milan


----------



## Oronzo Cana (25 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Certo, ha molto senso dare 5 milioni per avere un giocatore normale per 4 mesi.....



sulle qualità del giocatore siamo tutti d'accordo , al max è un ottimo giocatore , cio non toglie la figura da morti di fame del milan che chiede i soldi agli sponsor  se si ritiene alto il prezzo per le qualità del giocatore si vira verso altro , ma visto che quei 2-3 mil arrivano dagli sponsor significa avere 0 euro per trovare una alternativa a honda


----------



## 2515 (25 Luglio 2013)

poveretto. Pensate. Il suo sogno era giocare la Champions con la squadra del cuore e adesso per le fisse economiche del cska non giocherà la Champions con noi, potrà arrivare solo a gennaio quando avrà le batterie scariche visto il calendario del campionato russo (avrà un mese in più di fatica poi visto che è già iniziato il campionato da loro) e vista la concorrenza rischia pure di non giocarla la Champions del prossimo anno. Per lui è un anno di carriera mandato rovinato e a 27 anni una roba del genere fa girare parecchio le balle.


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Certo, ha molto senso dare 5 milioni per avere un giocatore normale per 4 mesi.....



Una società seria però virerebbe su altri obiettivi. Perchè, inutile nasconderci, in questo ruolo, fondamentale nel 4-3-1-2, siamo scopertissimi. Anche per questo il CSKA tira la corda. Sa che Honda ci serve da settembre. Il reale problema è che la nostra offerta sarebbe di 2 mln di euro più sponsor anche per un giocatore in scadenza 2016. Per questo non viriamo su un Ljajic (per dirne uno) e prendiamo Honda per gennaio scompaginando anche gli obiettivi moscoviti.
E questa situazione, secondo me, permarrà fino a che non avremo superato i playoff. (che, senza trequartista, spero sarà affrontato col 4-3-3.)

L'unica alternativa, rischiosa per altro, è un comportamento stile Moggi Emerson, col giocatore che saluta la squadra e manda alla società un certificato che dichiara che il giocatore è depresso e non potrà giocare. (per altro ai limiti della legalità immagino).


----------



## pennyhill (25 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> poveretto. Pensate. Il suo sogno era giocare la Champions con la squadra del cuore e adesso per le fisse economiche del cska non giocherà la Champions con noi, potrà arrivare solo a gennaio quando avrà le batterie scariche visto il calendario del campionato russo (avrà un mese in più di fatica poi visto che è già iniziato il campionato da loro) e vista la concorrenza rischia pure di non giocarla la Champions del prossimo anno. Per lui è un anno di carriera mandato rovinato e a 27 anni una roba del genere fa girare parecchio le balle.



In Russia l’ultima giornata prima della sosta è il 6 dicembre, la serie A si fermerà dal 23 dicembre al 5 gennaio 2014, è un mese senza gara ufficiali. Eventualmente sarebbe fresco come una rosa.


----------



## Jino (25 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Certo, ha molto senso dare 5 milioni per avere un giocatore normale per 4 mesi.....



Infatti, non capisco quelli che danno contro a Galliani, vi rendete conto quanti sono 5 mln per un giocatore in scadenza da qui a sei mesi?! Poi, manco fosse un fuoriclasse, è un buon giocatore e niente più!

Meglio investire 5 mln in maniera differente e Honda prenderlo a zero a gennaio.


----------



## tequilad (25 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti, non capisco quelli che danno contro a Galliani, vi rendete conto quanti sono 5 mln per un giocatore in scadenza da qui a sei mesi?! Poi, manco fosse un fuoriclasse, è un buon giocatore e niente più!
> 
> Meglio investire 5 mln in maniera differente e Honda prenderlo a zero a gennaio.



Esattamente...vorrebbe dire pagare più di un milione al mese il trasferimento...e come lo ammortizzi ? Ma soprattutto per un giocatore poco più che buono...


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Meglio investire 5 mln in maniera differente e Honda prenderlo a zero a gennaio.



Il mio sospetto è che noi non ce li abbiamo 5 mln, almeno fino a fine Agosto. Altrimenti la mossa giusta sarebbe andare a "spendere"
quei soldi su un altro trequartista/seconda punta ed, eventualmente, prendere Honda a zero euro (sempre se serve ancora). Contando di cedere Nocerino e, magari, una punta (tipo Niang in prestito) spostando Boateng stabilmente sulla mediana se non si riesce a cedere nemmeno lui.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Infatti, non capisco quelli che danno contro a Galliani, vi rendete conto quanti sono 5 mln per un giocatore in scadenza da qui a sei mesi?! Poi, manco fosse un fuoriclasse, è un buon giocatore e niente più!
> 
> Meglio investire 5 mln in maniera differente e Honda prenderlo a zero a gennaio.



Si ma allora abbandonassero honda e virassero su qualcun altro. Non sta nè in cielo nè in terra che si debba fare il mercato solo coi parametri 0


----------



## runner (25 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Esattamente...vorrebbe dire pagare più di un milione al mese il trasferimento...e come lo ammortizzi ? Ma soprattutto per un giocatore poco più che buono...



hai perfettamente ragione però l' interlocutore non ha bisogno di due o tre mln e quindi preferisce tenersi il giocatore per qualche mese....


----------



## tequilad (25 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> hai perfettamente ragione però l' interlocutore non ha bisogno di due o tre mln e quindi preferisce tenersi il giocatore per qualche mese....



Lasciamoglielo!!!


----------



## cristian82 (25 Luglio 2013)

ma che macello comunque...non riusciamo a prende nessuno..mah!!!!


----------



## Mithos (25 Luglio 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Lasciamoglielo!!!



Esatto. E' meglio lasciarlo. Ho idea che questo sia un braccio di ferro impossibile da vincere, quindi forse è meglio rinunciare ora per poi prenderlo a 0 a gennaio. E' pur vero che sarà indisponibile per la Champions, ma noi sono anni che andiamo in Europa a far le comparse.


----------



## tequilad (25 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> il problema è che allora fai con Boa e Saponara fino a Gennaio....



Lo so ma ripeto non ha senso pagare 5 mln per quattro mesi un giocatore così...capisco fosse stato uno che rivoluziona e cambia la squadra...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Honda ci sarà o meno in Champions non cambia nulla, tanto usciamo comunque agli ottavi se passeremo i preliminari.
Poteva risultare utile in campionato.


----------



## cristian82 (25 Luglio 2013)

secondo me uno che partira' x fare un po di cassa è Emanuelson,il quale si vede proprio che non ha proprio voglia di stare al Milan,Honda secondo me ormai arriva a gennaio....difficile che lo prendano ora


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2013)

*Ho fatto pulizia, alcuni messaggi sono stati cancellati. Avevo detto ieri che questo topic doveva rimanere pulito per aggiornamenti e quant'altro. Qua non si parla di Saponara, moduli ecc...

Sono stanco di ripeterlo.*


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Luglio 2013)

A questo punto è evidente che arriverà a gennaio. Sinceramente mi sembra la decisione migliore, non spenderei mai 5 milioni per uno che si libera tra qualche mese. Piuttosto se ci fosse un budget dopo il passaggio del preliminare, prenderei un giocatore eclettico che può essere impiegato sia a metà campo sia sulla trequarti (eriksen o verratti).


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Luglio 2013)

Peccato perché gasava parecchio


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A questo punto è evidente che arriverà a gennaio. Sinceramente mi sembra la decisione migliore, non spenderei mai 5 milioni per uno che si libera tra qualche mese. Piuttosto se ci fosse un budget dopo il passaggio del preliminare, prenderei un giocatore eclettico che può essere impiegato sia a metà campo sia sulla trequarti (eriksen o verratti).



Concordo.
Anch'io credo che sia meglio Honda a gennaio, ma i 2 nomi che hai fatto sono impossibili.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo soltanto che Saponara lo metta a quel posto sia a Boateng che a Emanuelson. Temo purtroppo che ce la viaggeremo col ghanese trequartista fino a gennaio ...


----------



## Doctore (25 Luglio 2013)

ma tanto se lo prendiamo o meno la sostanza non cambia...se prendiamo honda il milan non compra,se lo lasciamo in russia il milan non compra.
In poche parole


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Luglio 2013)

vabbè, non arriverà ness in questa finestra di mercato. I 3 mln offerti per Honda erano garantiti dagli sponsor del nipponico. Ciò cosa significa??? Che non abbiamo lo stesso nulla per il mercato....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Anch'io credo che sia meglio Honda a gennaio, ma i 2 nomi che hai fatto sono impossibili.


Prenderemo il centrocampista della nazionale rumena Zerou Parametru 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> vabbè, non arriverà ness in questa finestra di mercato. I 3 mln offerti per Honda erano garantiti dagli sponsor del nipponico. Ciò cosa significa??? Che non abbiamo lo stesso nulla per il mercato....


Beh dai le cose potrebbero cambiare con la qualificazione in Champions, sempre che non decidano di tenersi il malloppo in saccoccia per ripianare possibili perdite future.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> vabbè, non arriverà ness in questa finestra di mercato. I 3 mln offerti per Honda erano garantiti dagli sponsor del nipponico. Ciò cosa significa??? Che non abbiamo lo stesso nulla per il mercato....



mamma mia 0 proprio...e allora con quali soldi arriva il regalo??


----------



## Snake (25 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mamma mia 0 proprio...e allora con quali soldi arriva il regalo??



con quelli di El Sharaway


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2013)

mah ragazzi direi che si può chiudere il topic fino a gennaio... le uniche trattative in atto per quest'estate sono giocatori che abbiamo già in squadra... constant... riscatto di zapata... due comproprietà con poli e saponara... promozione di primavera... the end


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> con quelli di El Sharaway



eh alla fine va a fini così...


----------



## Mithos (25 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> mamma mia 0 proprio...e allora con quali soldi arriva il regalo??



Magari possiamo ricorrere alla Fata Dentina


----------



## 2515 (25 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Magari possiamo ricorrere alla Fata Dentina



con tutti gli arabi che conosce Berlusconi non può farsi ingravidare la barbara da uno sceicco? e che ****..


----------



## Mithos (25 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> con tutti gli arabi che conosce Berlusconi non può farsi ingravidare la barbara da uno sceicco? e che ****..



Ho idea che Berlusconi oltre a non avere più controllo di se stesso non lo abbia nemmeno sui figli.


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani*:"in questo momento solo *Honda *può essere il regalo,*proveremo a prenderlo fino all'ultimo giorno utile per l’iscrizione alle liste Champions*,se non arriverà lasciamo perdere quella pista".


----------



## Diavolo18 (25 Luglio 2013)

Galliani : "Il giocatore vuole il Milan ma non bisogna esagerare. Stiamo parlando di 4 mesi. Andremo avanti fino all’ultimo giorno utile per l’iscrizione alle liste Champions, poi abbandoneremo questa pista. Noi abbiamo fatto un’offerta, se loro dovessero calare le pretese, Honda arriverà al Milan. Speriamo…”. 

Non arriverà. Il CSKA non scenderà.


----------



## Mithos (25 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;240844 ha scritto:


> *Galliani*:"in questo momento solo *Honda *può essere il regalo,*proveremo a prenderlo fino all'ultimo giorno utile per l’iscrizione alle liste Champions*,se non arriverà lasciamo perdere quella pista".



Gallià,dai retta a me, vai in pensione e datti agli sci.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2013)

Per una volta mi sa che ha detto la verità... cioè che fino all'ultimo giorno di mercato porteranno avanti questa manfrina.
Secondo me alla fine arriva, ma sarà una storia stucchevole che la dimensione e il valore del giocatore non autorizzano.


----------



## Serginho (25 Luglio 2013)

La tireranno fino al 2 settembre, intanto sull'out di destra devono ancora giocarci dei fuori ruolo


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Luglio 2013)

cioè quindi se non arriva subito, non arriva manco a gennaio??????


----------



## runner (25 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> cioè quindi se non arriva subito, non arriva manco a gennaio??????



sarebbe il top della follia!!


----------



## Diavolo18 (25 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> cioè quindi se non arriva subito, non arriva manco a gennaio??????



Mi sa che non hai letto con attenzione quello che ha detto Galliani, eh?



Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Galliani : "Il giocatore vuole il Milan ma non bisogna esagerare.* Stiamo parlando di 4 mesi.* Andremo avanti fino all’ultimo giorno utile per l’iscrizione alle liste Champions, poi abbandoneremo questa pista. Noi abbiamo fatto un’offerta, se loro dovessero calare le pretese, Honda arriverà al Milan. Speriamo…”.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> cioè quindi se non arriva subito, non arriva manco a gennaio??????



No, tra le altre cose ha detto di non farne un dramma perchè poi dopo 4 mesi arriva.


----------



## cristian82 (25 Luglio 2013)

si e secondo me,non arriva nemmeno x gennaio,stiamo a vedere,che non lo prendiamo,in pratica il mercato è finito con Honda..punto..


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Luglio 2013)

Quindi la telenovela proseguirà fino a settembre?Alè


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani*:"in questo momento solo *Honda *può essere il regalo,*proveremo a prenderlo fino all'ultimo giorno utile per l’iscrizione alle liste Champions*,se non arriverà lasciamo perdere quella pista".



.


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (25 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Mi trovi in disaccordo totale. I contratti si rispettano,fino all'ultimo. Il CSKA deve pensare al suo interesse, mica al nostro.



Senz'altro ognuno guarda i propri interessi...infatti ho detto "nulla ci è dovuto", ma questo mi sembra più un capriccio che una trattativa. Ricordo che con i 2 milioni del Milan più l'aiuto dello sponsor, si arrivava ai 3,5 mln € ,ma il CSKA ne chiedeva 4. Ora che ci sono i 4 milioni, ne chiede 5...vuoi vedere che se si arriva a 5, ne chiede 6?


----------



## cristian82 (25 Luglio 2013)

galliani ha stancato sempre con la solita manfrina,siamo numericamente a posto,se parte qualcuno,arriva qualcuno,siamo competitivi,siamo il club piu'titolato al mondo,negli ultimi 5 sempre a podio..basta,dice sempre quello x mascherare un NON-MERCATO, e sembra che le vittorie passate ,ora sia tutto dovuto al Presidente,ma basta co sti bla bla bla,zio fester,o compri o vattene,cosi come il presidente,se non ha piu'voglia basta,con Honda,stiamo facendo una figura grottesca


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Sky Sport 24 difficile che Honda arrivi ora vista la distanza economica tra le parti. Trattativa dunque destinata a saltare.*


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No, tra le altre cose ha detto di non farne un dramma perchè poi dopo 4 mesi arriva.



ah ecco... da com'era scritto era ambiguo


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me dall'operazione Constant-Strasser qualche milione salta fuori, per via dei giochetti


----------



## Diavolo18 (25 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Secondo me dall'operazione Constant-Strasser qualche milione salta fuori, per via dei giochetti



Il problema è che Galliani da come l'ha messa giù, "son solo 4 mesi" (tanto di mezzo c'è solo la champions, ma a lui frega niente pare ) quindi non vale la pena salire con l'offerta. Invece un trequartista ci serve. Se ne trovano uno dello stesso livello con 3 milioni oh, io ci metto pure la firma eh...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 difficile che Honda arrivi ora vista la distanza economica tra le parti. Trattativa dunque destinata a saltare.*


Avanti con quel cesso di Boateng trequartista. Ovviamente siamo a posto così


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Luglio 2013)

Ormai non arriva più, che se la mettano via i giornali che sperano di estrapolare notizie sul Milan


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Sky Sport 24 difficile che Honda arrivi ora vista la distanza economica tra le parti. Trattativa dunque destinata a saltare.*



.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Luglio 2013)

Se alle Olimpiadi ci fosse la specialità "salto della trattativa" l'Italia dovrebbe schierare Galliani e soci. Oro assicurato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Luglio 2013)

Che mercato ragazzi. LOL


----------



## Frikez (25 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani*:"in questo momento solo *Honda *può essere il regalo,*proveremo a prenderlo fino all'ultimo giorno utile per l’iscrizione alle liste Champions*,se non arriverà lasciamo perdere quella pista".



Lasciamo perdere? Mhm mi puzza.


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2013)

A me sinceramente discorsi del tipo "Fanno bene a non prenderlo, perchè tra poco si libera a zero" fanno sorridere. Manco stessimo parlando di 100 milioni di euro. Per dire, una squadra di serie b 5 milioni li tira fuori senza battere ciglio.

Qui, anche tra i tifosi, sembra che il lato tecnico non conti più nulla. Si guardano solo i bilanci e i prezzi. Aiuto!


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente discorsi del tipo "Fanno bene a non prenderlo, perchè tra poco si libera a zero" fanno sorridere. Manco stessimo parlando di 100 milioni di euro. Per dire, una squadra di serie b 5 milioni li tira fuori senza battere ciglio.
> 
> *Qui, anche tra i tifosi, sembra che il lato tecnico non conti più nulla. Si guardano solo i bilanci e i prezzi.* Aiuto!


La politica del Milan ha contagiato i tifosi, non sento quasi mai altri tifosi parlare di attivo o passivo di bilancio.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente discorsi del tipo "Fanno bene a non prenderlo, perchè tra poco si libera a zero" fanno sorridere. Manco stessimo parlando di 100 milioni di euro. Per dire, una squadra di serie b 5 milioni li tira fuori senza battere ciglio.
> 
> Qui, anche tra i tifosi, sembra che il lato tecnico non conti più nulla. Si guardano solo i bilanci e i prezzi. Aiuto!



da scolpire nella pietra.
che tifo è quello che pensa al bilancio e non al valore tecnico di un giocatore?
bah...bah...
E' un giocatore che serve? Si? allora si deve prendere SUBITO. Capirei se avessimo le alternative, ma da qui a gennaio si va fuori da tutto: anche dalla zona Champions!


Il mercato più spettacolare degli ultimi anni comunque  Noi e l'Inter siamo le uniche ferme... con la differenza che all'Inter stanno arrivando soldi freschi.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente discorsi del tipo "Fanno bene a non prenderlo, perchè tra poco si libera a zero" fanno sorridere. Manco stessimo parlando di 100 milioni di euro. Per dire, una squadra di serie b 5 milioni li tira fuori senza battere ciglio.
> 
> Qui, anche tra i tifosi, sembra che il lato tecnico non conti più nulla. Si guardano solo i bilanci e i prezzi. Aiuto!



Galliani ha contagiato tutti. D'altronde si rifiuta persino Ibrahimovic....


----------



## Diavolo18 (25 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> A me sinceramente discorsi del tipo "Fanno bene a non prenderlo, perchè tra poco si libera a zero" fanno sorridere. Manco stessimo parlando di 100 milioni di euro. Per dire, una squadra di serie b 5 milioni li tira fuori senza battere ciglio.
> 
> Qui, anche tra i tifosi, sembra che il lato tecnico non conti più nulla. Si guardano solo i bilanci e i prezzi. Aiuto!



Ti do pienamente ragione. Ripeto, il discorso è: serve un trequartista? Sì. C'è l'occasione di prendere uno buono a un buon prezzo? Sì. E allora come si fa a dire meglio a gennaio? Manco a dire "Meglio a gennaio che intanto reinvestiamo 10 milioni e ne prendiamo un altro"... ma quando mai. Se non arriva, vorrà dire che faremo la champions con Saponara e Boateng lì, che allegria.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Ti do pienamente ragione. Ripeto, il discorso è: serve un trequartista? Sì. C'è l'occasione di prendere uno buono a un buon prezzo? Sì. E allora come si fa a dire meglio a gennaio? Manco a dire "Meglio a gennaio che intanto reinvestiamo 10 milioni e ne prendiamo un altro"... ma quando mai. Se non arriva, vorrà dire che faremo la champions con Saponara e Boateng lì, che allegria.



La Champions pure se la fai con Honda prendi comunque bastonate.


----------



## The Ripper (25 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La Champions pure se la fai con Honda prendi comunque bastonate.



sì ma migliora la squadra. 
Se con Boateng puoi battere il Barça 2-0, con un Honda in più puoi sperare di non fare almeno brutte figure, no?
E comunque non ci serve a vincere la Champions, ma a non perdere terreno sulle altre squadre...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (25 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sì ma migliora la squadra.
> Se con Boateng puoi battere il Barça 2-0, con un Honda in più puoi sperare di non fare almeno brutte figure, no?
> E comunque non ci serve a vincere la Champions, *ma a non perdere terreno sulle altre squadre.*..



Concordo..

Honda
Balotelli- El Shaarawy

sarà più utile in campionato di un:

Boateng
Balotelli- El Shaarawy


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Luglio 2013)

meno male me ne parto 2 settimane... ne ho le balle piene di questi teatrini da rigozzo


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> da scolpire nella pietra.
> che tifo è quello che pensa al bilancio e non al valore tecnico di un giocatore?
> bah...bah...
> E' un giocatore che serve? Si? allora si deve prendere SUBITO. Capirei se avessimo le alternative, ma da qui a gennaio si va fuori da tutto: anche dalla zona Champions!
> ...



si ma galliani lo sa che berlusca non caccia una lira. 
sta a lui muoversi per vendere tutto ciò che è vendibile. 

non vuoi vendere i pezzi grossi ? ok, allora cerca di liberarti di tutti quei pesi morti che tanto la prima squadra la vedono solo in cartolina. 
abbiamo lì decine e decine di giovani da vendere. 

una comproprietà qua, un titolo definitivo di là, possibile che non si arrivi a racimolare sti benedetti 5 milioni ?

p.s. l'inter ha già speso una 30ina di milioni mi pare, figuriamoci adesso che arriva thoir.


----------



## The Ripper (26 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si ma galliani lo sa che berlusca non caccia una lira.
> sta a lui muoversi per vendere tutto ciò che è vendibile.
> 
> non vuoi vendere i pezzi grossi ? ok, allora cerca di liberarti di tutti quei pesi morti che tanto la prima squadra la vedono solo in cartolina.
> ...



per carità! galliani non è riuscito a vendere nemmeno robinho al santos! non riesce a vendere nemmeno giocatori che hanno un minimo di mercato (Emanuelson, Amelia, Nocerino...). Galliani non riuscirebbe a vendere nemmeno una stufa ad un eschimese.


----------



## pennyhill (26 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> p.s. l'inter ha già speso una 30ina di milioni mi pare, figuriamoci adesso che arriva thoir.



Oggettivamente, senza fare molti conti, hanno riscattato Silvestre perché a Palermo non poteva tornarci, e che ora è fuori rosa.
Definito Laxalt che era stato già bloccato a gennaio, e che pare manderanno in prestito.
Allora faccio bene io a considerare il riscatto di Zapata e l'arrivo di Balotelli, e l'operazione Saponara.
Poi hanno preso Icardi in comproprietà, e Belfodil, il tutto liberandosi di ingaggi pesanti come Cassano, Stankovic (che ha avuto la buonuscita), non hanno riscattato Gargano, e altri come Samuel e Zanetti hanno rinnovato a cifre più basse. 
Gli stessi Milito e Cambiasso dovrebbero spalmare, e così non ci sarebbero più giocatori sopra i 2,5 a stagione, ma anche quelli sopra i due si conteranno sulle dita di una mano.

IMHO stanno messi malissimo, al momento non possono fare nulla, ma proprio nulla senza prima di vendere, sentivo rumors sull'esposizione debitoria di Moratti, che sarebbe _tragica_ 

Se ci sono occasioni per plusvalenze come Donati e Caldirola, stanno lì tipo vampiri.
Dovessi dire che hanno fatto un’operazione condivisa dal nuovo tecnico, probabilmente direi una ******. 
Perfino il Milan, nella pochezza di movimenti, immagino avrà consultato e condiviso con Allegri cosa fare per Poli, sul fatto di avere Vergara e Saponara in rosa, mentre Mazzarri sembra neanche volerli vedere Laxalt e Duncan.
Chiudo OT.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Luglio 2013)

Ascoltando il video della conferenza... Galliani parlando di Honda cita il limite massimo di presentazione lista per metà agosto, quindi lui si riferisce alla prima lista champions dei playoff, non a quella della fase a gironi (da presentare a settembre) come hanno erroneamente riportato un po' tutte le fonti.

Ma che senso avrebbe scartare Honda perchè non può giocare "solo" i due preliminari? L'esclusione dalla prima lista non pregiudica la presenza nella seconda.
La Gazzetta di oggi riporta Galliani che dice "c'è tempo fino a fine agosto", ma non è così.

Mah, c'è qualcosa che non mi torna in questa trattativa assurda.. come se ci fosse già un piano per "spostarsi" ad un altro obiettivo, da preliminari in poi, usando questa scusa.


----------



## Ale (26 Luglio 2013)

ma pigliamoci ljaic..


----------



## 2515 (26 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> ma pigliamoci ljaic..



da un punto di vista di costo, capacità, prospettiva e soprattutto ruolo e tattica prendere Ljajic adesso mi pare l'unica alternativa sensata al non prendere subito honda aspettandolo per gennaio.

1) Ljajic è comunque molto meglio di boateng.
2) Ljajic sa fare il trequartista.
3) E' esploso da esterno, allegri vuole giocare con il trequartista falso che in realtà fa l'esterno destro, si è già abbondantemente capito. Infatti ogni volta che nominano honda dice che galliani sa quello che può e che DEVE fare e rimarca sempre che sa fare anche l'esterno e che è duttile tatticamente.
4) Salta l'uomo.
5) Costa poco perché in scadenza
6) Ha 21 anni, è una acquisto dove ci puoi solo guadagnare se poi lo dovessi cedere, non ci perdi mai.
7) Tecnicamente e su calcio piazzato è spanne sopra a tanti nostri giocatori.


----------



## DannySa (26 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sì ma migliora la squadra.
> Se con Boateng puoi battere il Barça 2-0, con un Honda in più puoi sperare di non fare almeno brutte figure, no?
> E comunque non ci serve a vincere la Champions, ma a non perdere terreno sulle altre squadre...



Beh piano, un Honda in più ma anche un Balo in più..


----------



## Ale (26 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> da un punto di vista di costo, capacità, prospettiva e soprattutto ruolo e tattica prendere Ljajic adesso mi pare l'unica alternativa sensata al non prendere subito honda aspettandolo per gennaio.
> 
> 1) Ljajic è comunque molto meglio di boateng.
> 2) Ljajic sa fare il trequartista.
> ...


----------



## cristian82 (26 Luglio 2013)

buongiorno ragazzi,Honda secondo me potrebbe arrivare,ma solo alle condizioni del Milan,e comunque pare che la societa' voglia prenderlo a tutti i costi,vediamo un po


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Luglio 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Beh piano, un Honda in più ma anche un Balo in più..



La Champions è anche questione di mentalità ed organizzazione, cose che attualmente non abbiamo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ascoltando il video della conferenza... Galliani parlando di Honda cita il limite massimo di presentazione lista per metà agosto, quindi lui si riferisce alla prima lista champions dei playoff, non a quella della fase a gironi (da presentare a settembre) come hanno erroneamente riportato un po' tutte le fonti.
> 
> Ma che senso avrebbe scartare Honda perchè non può giocare "solo" i due preliminari? L'esclusione dalla prima lista non pregiudica la presenza nella seconda.
> La Gazzetta di oggi riporta Galliani che dice "c'è tempo fino a fine agosto", ma non è così.
> ...



Io l'ho interpretata così: non importa nulla del risultato sportivo,la cosa fondamentale è passare i playoff ed incassare il malloppo.Per questo cercheranno di avere un buon giocatore in più per i playoff,ma non si strapperanno i capelli se dovesse arrivare a gennaio e non potesse giocare gli auspicabili ottavi di finale.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io l'ho interpretata così: non importa nulla del risultato sportivo,la cosa fondamentale è passare i playoff ed incassare il malloppo.Per questo cercheranno di avere un buon giocatore in più per i playoff,ma non si strapperanno i capelli se dovesse arrivare a gennaio e non potesse giocare gli auspicabili ottavi di finale.



Sante parole; mentre a noi interessa il terzo posto o passare i preliminari per questioni di tifo a loro interessa solo per questioni economiche.


----------



## Jino (26 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> La Champions è anche questione di mentalità ed organizzazione, cose che attualmente non abbiamo.



E' verissimo! Infatti la mancanza di organizzazione è una cosa che ad Allegri ho sempre imputato. Anche se poi in realtà quando vedi in campo per fare un nome Nocerino capisci che diventa difficile chiedere determinate cose.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Io l'ho interpretata così: non importa nulla del risultato sportivo,la cosa fondamentale è passare i playoff ed incassare il malloppo.Per questo cercheranno di avere un buon giocatore in più per i playoff,ma non si strapperanno i capelli se dovesse arrivare a gennaio e non potesse giocare gli auspicabili ottavi di finale.



Una interpretazione molto più realista e concreta.
La mia voleva fare scorgere una flebile luce dopo il tunnel


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una interpretazione molto più realista e concreta.
> La mia voleva fare scorgere una flebile luce dopo il tunnel



Occhio che 'sto tunnel è lunghino


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Carlo Laudisa l'affare Honda andrà SICURAMENTE in porto. E' possibile che all'inizio della prossima settimana si sblocchi tutto. *


----------



## sion (26 Luglio 2013)

di solito lui e' affidabile..certo che ne dobbiamo avere pazienza,noi tifosi del milan,piu' di tutti gli altri


----------



## admin (26 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Carlo Laudisa l'affare Honda andrà SICURAMENTE in porto. E' possibile che all'inizio della prossima settimana si sblocchi tutto. *



.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ascoltando il video della conferenza... Galliani parlando di Honda cita il limite massimo di presentazione lista per metà agosto, quindi lui si riferisce alla prima lista champions dei playoff, non a quella della fase a gironi (da presentare a settembre) come hanno erroneamente riportato un po' tutte le fonti.



sono convinto anche io che si riferisse alla lista dei preliminari... ma se non arriverà entro i preliminari, lui dirà che si riferiva alla lista della fase a gironi... 



> Ma che senso avrebbe scartare Honda perchè non può giocare "solo" i due preliminari? L'esclusione dalla prima lista non pregiudica la presenza nella seconda.
> La Gazzetta di oggi riporta Galliani che dice "c'è tempo fino a fine agosto", ma non è così.
> 
> Mah, c'è qualcosa che non mi torna in questa trattativa assurda.. come se ci fosse già un piano per "spostarsi" ad un altro obiettivo, da preliminari in poi, usando questa scusa.



l'obiettivo primario del Milan secondo me era Ljajic... Honda serve solo per marketing... se il Milan non vuole mettere un euro per Honda significa che spera di poter prendere ancora qualcun altro...


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Carlo Laudisa l'affare Honda andrà SICURAMENTE in porto. E' possibile che all'inizio della prossima settimana si sblocchi tutto. *



è ora dai, basta coi giochetti, anche l'immagine ha un valore economico e noi siamo in caduta libera, società di rabdomanti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Luglio 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> di solito lui e' affidabile..certo che ne dobbiamo avere pazienza,noi tifosi del milan,piu' di tutti gli altri



veramente...quanta pazienza...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Luglio 2013)

Bene cosi; ovviamente dopo la presentazione non mancherà la frase del Pelato: "Adesso siamo a postissimo, mercato stra-chiuso."


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Luglio 2013)

eh speriamo mi sono stancata di aspettare.


----------



## cristian82 (26 Luglio 2013)

si Honda lo deve prendere entro la meta' di agosto,come giustamente detto,da alcuni di voi,quindi credo che entro la prossima settimana si sblocchera' l'affare..e comunque stiamo cedendo parecchi giocatori seppur in prestito a sinistra notavo la rosa del milan ci sono solo CONSTANT e antonini o l'adattato de sciglio che x me è + forte a destra....e a destra solo abate,...un terzino dottr galliani,si potrebbe anche prendere no?


----------



## Frikez (26 Luglio 2013)

Honda in panchina nell'Audi Cup (cit.)


----------



## cristian82 (26 Luglio 2013)

ahahahahaha in panchina?? muaauhauahauahu....ce da vedere se ce la fa ad arrivare,ma l'audi cup,quando ce? frikez??


----------



## Oronzo Cana (26 Luglio 2013)

cristian82 ha scritto:


> si Honda lo deve prendere entro la meta' di agosto,come giustamente detto,da alcuni di voi,quindi credo che entro la prossima settimana si sblocchera' l'affare..e comunque stiamo cedendo parecchi giocatori seppur in prestito a sinistra notavo la rosa del milan ci sono solo CONSTANT e antonini o l'adattato de sciglio che x me è + forte a destra....e a destra solo abate,...un terzino dottr galliani,si potrebbe anche prendere no?



stai a pensare ai terzini quando abbiamo un centrocampo da rifare


----------



## Frikez (26 Luglio 2013)

cristian82 ha scritto:


> ahahahahaha in panchina?? muaauhauahauahu....ce da vedere se ce la fa ad arrivare,ma l'audi cup,quando ce? frikez??



Tra 5 giorni


----------



## cristian82 (26 Luglio 2013)

oronzo,ci penso perchè anche li,non siamo messi granche'bene,non ce uno che sa crossare,aldila'del fatto che il centrocampo,va assolutamente rinforzato,su quello non ci piove


----------



## Diavolo18 (26 Luglio 2013)

Non ho capito in base a cosa Laudisa ora sarebbe diventato affidabile.
_ “Boateng ha un ingaggio importante, ecco perché il Milan non potrebbe certo prendere anche Honda se non prima di aver ceduto il ghanese. Difficile infatti che possano stare assieme nel club rossonero“ _- Laudisa poche settimane fa

bwaahahaa.
Non arriverà. Il CSKA non scenderà in nessun caso, e Galliani ha parlato chiaro. A dar fiducia ai giornalisti e non alle parole di Galliani ci si fa solo delle illusioni e quindi male da soli, purtroppo.


----------



## cristian82 (26 Luglio 2013)

qui nemmeno a Galliani ce da credere,che è un bugiardo assurdo....comunque resto convinto,che qualcuno il milan prendera' ma francamente non so chi...


----------



## Diavolo18 (26 Luglio 2013)

Su quello ti do ragione ma un conto è quando Galliani è ottimista e poi invece son cavolate tipo "Diamanti ci piace"

un altro diverso è il discorso su Honda dove comunque ha espresso un concetto direi ragionato (che è diverso dal fatto di aver ragione purtroppo). L'unica è che il CSKA accetti altri tipi di contropartite, ad es. incassi di amichevoli, etc. Ma non sono molto convinto


----------



## cristian82 (26 Luglio 2013)

ma guarda dal lato del milan ,spendere 5 milioni x un giocatore che tra 4 mesi si libera è francamente troppo,prima o poi o cede il CSKA o se lo tiene fino a gennaio scontento ma non ci guadagnerebbe..staremo a vedere diavolo


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Carlo Laudisa l'affare Honda andrà SICURAMENTE in porto. E' possibile che all'inizio della prossima settimana si sblocchi tutto. *



.


----------



## cristian82 (26 Luglio 2013)

io comunque,finche' non vedo non credo..l'unica cosa positiva è che stiamo sfoltendo la rosa,e gia' niente non è


----------



## cristian82 (26 Luglio 2013)

intanto CSKA ad un passo dall'attaccante KADLEC.....


----------



## Aragorn (27 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Carlo Laudisa l'affare Honda andrà SICURAMENTE in porto. E' possibile che all'inizio della prossima settimana si sblocchi tutto. *



Laudisa è il sosia di Jean Reno vero ?  di solito non spara grosse cavolate, speriamo


----------



## cristian82 (27 Luglio 2013)

il cska sembra aver preso kadlec,che libererebbe di fatto Honda,credo che settimana prossima ne sapremo di piu!


----------



## Jino (27 Luglio 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Laudisa è il sosia di Jean Reno vero ?  di solito non spara grosse *******te, speriamo



Però c'è da dire che Laudisa sulle milanesi è sempre ben informato, sbaglia anche lui è ovvio, però tende ad esser uno dei più veritieri...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



cristian82 ha scritto:


> il cska sembra aver preso kadlec,che libererebbe di fatto Honda,credo che settimana prossima ne sapremo di piu!



Si sembra ormai fatta, ma non credo abbassino le pretese, cinque mln vogliono, punto. Poi se il giocatore in lacrime va dal presidente allora chissà.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Però c'è da dire che Laudisa sulle milanesi è sempre ben informato, sbaglia anche lui è ovvio, però tende ad esser uno dei più veritieri...



Infatti avevo scritto che di solito *NON* spara ****.. Ripeto, speriamo


----------



## Djici (27 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si sembra ormai fatta, ma non credo abbassino le pretese, cinque mln vogliono, punto. Poi se il giocatore in lacrime va dal presidente allora chissà.



un giapponese non piange.
piutosto fa hara-kiri


----------



## admin (27 Luglio 2013)

*Keisuke Honda al Milan non appena il Cska chiude per il suo erede con il kasnodar: il trequartista joaozinho. Honda si sblocca a breve!

*Claudio Raimondi


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Keisuke Honda al Milan non appena il Cska chiude per il suo erede con il kasnodar: il trequartista joaozinho. Honda si sblocca a breve!
> 
> *Claudio Raimondi


Vediamo, sta di fatto che necessitiamo di Honda.. non si può andare in giro con Boateng


----------



## sion (27 Luglio 2013)

speriamo sia la volta buona


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Luglio 2013)

Dobbiamo prenderlo subito, con boateng giochiamo in 10


----------



## 2515 (27 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;242211 ha scritto:


> Dobbiamo prenderlo subito, con boateng giochiamo in 10



è per questo che porta il 10 sulla maglia..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (28 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> è per questo che porta il 10 sulla maglia..


....grazie finalmente riasco a dare un perché a questa oscenità


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Luglio 2013)

Per chi fosse interessato gioca honda alle 11.30


----------



## Diavolo18 (28 Luglio 2013)

Salve, credo la news non sia ancora stata postata.
Ieri sera Giner, presidente del CSKA ha parlato di Honda e ha detto delle cose parecchie pesanti:

ve le riporto in maniera più accurata possibile:

Giornalista: Honda è in dialogo col Milan. Qual è la vostra posizione?
Giner: Dal 1 luglio il giocatore ha il diritto di parlare con qualunque club. E chiaramente può lasciare il CSKA senza obblighi, a gennaio. Ho sentito di gente che pensa che stiamo tirando la corda per 1,5 o 2 milioni. La domanda è: cosa ce ne facciamo di 1 o 2 milioni in più? Honda è uno dei giocatori più importanti della nostra squadra, e ci può dare una grossa mano in Champions League, permettendoci, teoricamente, di guadagnare non 2 ma anche 6 milioni.
Inoltre, c'è un'altra cosa da dire. Io credo che noi possiamo aiutarlo, anche se lui non se n'è reso bene conto.* Se gioca bene in Champions, potrebbe anche firmare un contratto migliore quest'inverno. Magari non con il Milan, che si lamenta del suo stato finanziario, ma con un altro club.*


Questo conferma quello che, peraltro, vi dico da settimane sulla posizione del CSKA. Inoltre, conferma anche che non esiste un vero accordo con il Milan, se non verbale, su certe cifre. (*non a caso l'accordo non è mai stato ufficializzato veramente* ). Quindi se il Milan non lo prende ora, deve stare attento, perché Keisuke ora ha scelto il Milan invece che l'Atletico Madrid e l'Everton. Se resta al CSKA, non vedrete nulla di ufficiale Ora e a gennaio il suo procuratore riesaminerà la situazione. Se arrivassero altre offerte - cosa che non escluderei minimamente, visto che sarà a parametro zero - la posizione del Milan si farà delicata....


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Luglio 2013)

Gollazzo su punizione


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Gollazzo su punizione



.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Salve, credo la news non sia ancora stata postata.
> Ieri sera Giner, presidente del CSKA ha parlato di Honda e ha detto delle cose parecchie pesanti:
> 
> ve le riporto in maniera più accurata possibile:
> ...



Io credo che qualcosa di scritto ci sia. Magari non un contratto, ma un preaccordo. Solo che Giner non lo sa. Probabilmente non gliel'hanno detto apertamente anche per non irrigidirli ancora di più. Anche perchè, indirettamente, Giner si contraddice. Honda non è Balotelli, e nessuno gli offrirebbe un lauto contratto (si parlerebbe di cifre almeno di 3,5 mln) sapendo che non può giocare in Champions (a meno che la squadra che gli offre il contratto non fosse già fuori dalla Champions).
Sulla posizione del CSKA sono d'accordo con te. Anche Bronzetti aveva detto che l'accordo economico non sarebbe stato un problema, ma che era la volontà del CSKA di trattenerlo a frenare l'affare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Luglio 2013)

Il Presidente del cska mosca può dire quello che vuole, io non mi preoccupo minimamente di quello che dice, Honda e tifoso del Milan da sempre quindi a gennaio puo arrivare everton atletico ecc tanto viene da noi 



Eccola la rete (aspettando il video):


----------



## Diavolo18 (28 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> .
> Io credo che qualcosa di scritto ci sia. Magari non un contratto, ma un preaccordo. Solo che Giner non lo sa. Probabilmente non gliel'hanno detto apertamente anche per non irrigidirli ancora di più. Anche perchè, indirettamente, Giner si contraddice. Honda non è Balotelli, e nessuno gli offrirebbe un lauto contratto (si parlerebbe di cifre almeno di 3,5 mln) sapendo che non può giocare in Champions (a meno che la squadra che gli offre il contratto non fosse già fuori dalla Champions).
> Sulla posizione del CSKA sono d'accordo con te. Anche Bronzetti aveva detto che l'accordo economico non sarebbe stato un problema, ma che era la volontà del CSKA di trattenerlo a frenare l'affare.



Eh, lo spero, chiaramente. Spero che il Milan non sia così stupido. Però non c'è nulla di ufficiale, e un po' mi preoccupa. Se Galliani dicesse apertamente "se non viene ora viene a gennaio" sarei più tranquillo, invece continua a dire "spero fortemente che" e compagnia bella. Comunque il Milan ha offerto 2,5 milioni. Tanto, ma per un giocatore a parametro zero penso che anche altri club siano disposti ad arrivare a queste cifre.

@ Balotelli: non fraintendermi neanche io sono preoccupato che vada all'Everton o all'Atletico, figurarsi. Ma se a gennaio si inserisse un club come, non so, l'Arsenal, piuttosto che il Dortmund?


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;242353 ha scritto:


> Il Presidente del cska mosca può dire quello che vuole, io non mi preoccupo minimamente di quello che dice, Honda e tifoso del Milan da sempre quindi a gennaio puo arrivare everton atletico ecc tanto viene da noi
> 
> 
> 
> Eccola la rete (aspettando il video):



Continuo a notare la curiosità che vi dicevo: prima di battere le punizioni fa cenno alla barriera sul dove piazzarsi, perchè?


----------



## 2515 (28 Luglio 2013)

Ð›Ð¾ÐºÐ¾Ð¼Ð¾Ñ‚Ð¸Ð² - Ð¦Ð¡ÐšÐ 0-1 Ð¥Ð¾Ð½Ð´Ð°. Keisuke HONDA æœ¬ç”°åœ*ä½‘ 0-1 Lokomotiv Moscow vs CSKA - YouTube


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Eh, lo spero, chiaramente. Spero che il Milan non sia così stupido. Però non c'è nulla di ufficiale, e un po' mi preoccupa. Se Galliani dicesse apertamente "se non viene ora viene a gennaio" sarei più tranquillo, invece continua a dire "spero fortemente che" e compagnia bella. Comunque il Milan ha offerto 2,5 milioni. Tanto, ma per un giocatore a parametro zero penso che anche altri club siano disposti ad arrivare a queste cifre.
> 
> @ Balotelli: non fraintendermi neanche io sono preoccupato che vada all'Everton o all'Atletico, figurarsi. Ma se a gennaio si inserisse un club come, non so, l'Arsenal, piuttosto che il Dortmund?



Ultimamente l'ha detto. Chiaramente, essendoci una trattativa in corso per farlo arrivare subito, non può "ufficializzare" la firma, sarebbe un autogoal clamoroso. In una delle ultime interviste Galliani ha detto apertamente di non fare un dramma se non arriva subito perchè comunque a gennaio sarà nostro. Per quello credo che qualcosa Honda abbia firmato.


----------



## Doctore (28 Luglio 2013)

magari il cska non si qualifica per la champions.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> magari il cska non si qualifica per la champions.



Peccato abbia vinto il Campionato e sia automaticamente alla fase a gironi .


----------



## Doctore (28 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Peccato abbia vinto il Campionato e sia automaticamente alla fase a gironi .


----------



## Diavolo18 (28 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ultimamente l'ha detto. Chiaramente, essendoci una trattativa in corso per farlo arrivare subito, non può "ufficializzare" la firma, sarebbe un autogoal clamoroso. In una delle ultime interviste Galliani ha detto apertamente di non fare un dramma se non arriva subito perchè comunque a gennaio sarà nostro. Per quello credo che qualcosa Honda abbia firmato.


Ma perché un autogoal scusami? Ufficializzi che il giocatore ha un accordo per gennaio, e a quel punto il CSKA non può dire queste c*azzate sul fatto che "se gioca bene in Champions magari a gennaio firma con un club migliore".
Pensaci bene, se il Milan ufficializzasse che il giocatore arriva a gennaio, il CSKA sa che o tratta con il Milan o indispettirà il giocatore.


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Ma perché un autogoal scusami? Ufficializzi che il giocatore ha un accordo per gennaio, e a quel punto il CSKA non può dire queste c*azzate sul fatto che "se gioca bene in Champions magari a gennaio firma con un club migliore".
> Pensaci bene, se il Milan ufficializzasse che il giocatore arriva a gennaio, il CSKA sa che o tratta con il Milan o indispettirà il giocatore.



Sì, però sa anche che è una società che è stata "legalmente truffata", e si tiene il giocatore e non tratta più. La legge Bosman agli albori era molto malvista, e tuttora a un club sicuramente non fa piacere vedersi "soffiare" un giocatore a parametro zero. Quindi se glielo fai sapere apertamente si indispettiscono e non trattano più visto che, fra l'altro, non hanno bisogno di soldi.


----------



## 2515 (28 Luglio 2013)

A tutti quelli che dicono che questo non ci farebbe fare un salto qualitativo faccio presente un paio di cose.
1) Di Montolivo si diceva lo stesso, invece è stato il giocatore più importante di tutti, reggeva da solo il centrocampo e senza di lui abbiamo sempre giocato in modo orrendo e quasi mai vinto.
2) La differenza con Boateng è abissale, tatticamente, tecnicamente e intelligentemente.

Un simile divario tra lui e il resto dei possibili esterni e trequartisti fa fare sì un salto di qualità, specie sulla quantità di palloni che arrivano agli attaccanti e sui calci piazzati, compresi gli angoli.


----------



## Diavolo18 (28 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sì, però sa anche che è una società che è stata "legalmente truffata", e si tiene il giocatore e non tratta più. La legge Bosman agli albori era molto malvista, e tuttora a un club sicuramente non fa piacere vedersi "soffiare" un giocatore a parametro zero. Quindi se glielo fai sapere apertamente si indispettiscono e non trattano più visto che, fra l'altro, non hanno bisogno di soldi.


Beh no scusa, "normalmente" le società vengono Anzi avvisate. Questo viene fatto in modo che, generalmente, le società ricevono almeno un compenso intorno ai 2 milioni (vedi Hotby come esempio) e i giocatori vengono liberati direttamente prima. Così non vengono persi a parametro zero. A 'sto giro però il Milan è cascato male, probabilmente per colpa di incapaci come Bronzetti, e non si sono resi minimamente conto che col CSKA questo discorso non avrebbe funzionato, perché Honda per loro è uno che può cambiare le partite da solo - di qui il ragionamento "teniamolo per la champions, piuttosto lo perdiamo a zero".

Non a caso, citando Di Marzio:_
Il Milan ha bloccato Keisuke Honda. [...] Intanto, il CSKA Mosca è stato avvisato di questo accordo raggiunto col giocatore. Il Milan e Honda sono vicini, un contratto da 4 anni a 2,5 milioni a stagione è pronto per lui.
_
e di nuovo:_Un contratto quadriennale è pronto per lui, a 2,5 milioni di euro a stagione. Il CSKA Mosca è stato già avvisato di tutto, anche perché il calciatore è in scadenza di contratto a dicembre.
_


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Beh no scusa, "normalmente" le società vengono Anzi avvisate. Questo viene fatto in modo che, generalmente, le società ricevono almeno un compenso intorno ai 2 milioni (vedi Hotby come esempio) e i giocatori vengono liberati direttamente prima. Così non vengono persi a parametro zero. A 'sto giro però il Milan è cascato male, probabilmente per colpa di incapaci come Bronzetti, e non si sono resi minimamente conto che col CSKA questo discorso non avrebbe funzionato, perché Honda per loro è uno che può cambiare le partite da solo - di qui il ragionamento "teniamolo per la champions, piuttosto lo perdiamo a zero".
> 
> Non a caso, citando Di Marzio:_
> Il Milan ha bloccato Keisuke Honda. [...] Intanto, il CSKA Mosca è stato avvisato di questo accordo raggiunto col giocatore. Il Milan e Honda sono vicini, un contratto da 4 anni a 2,5 milioni a stagione è pronto per lui.
> ...



Sì sì, è stato avvisato dell'ACCORDO, ma è diverso dall'avvertire che ha FIRMATO. . In questo senso hai ragione.

Quello che intendo io è che un conto è dire: "Guarda che il calciatore vuole solo noi e dovete trattare solo con noi", un altro è fare il comunicato dove si dice che il giocatore ha firmato e depositare il contratto. La società di appartenenza si sentirebbe scavalcata.


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2013)

Beh se Honda ancora non ha firmato per il Milan è perchè si attende di capire se arriva in estate o a gennaio. Ma per il resto c'è già l'accordo su tutta la linea con il calciatore. 

Il CSKA non ha bisogno di soldi, non gliene frega nulla di perderlo a zero tra sei mesi. Io credo non sia nemmeno un problema di raggiungere un accordo economico, proprio perchè c'è la totale riluttanza del club russo a lasciarlo partire ora. 

In ogni caso sento parlare di una cifra attorno ai 5 mln, follia per un calciatore che va in scadenza addirittura tra mesi sei, praticamente vogliono un risarcimento di 1 mln di euro per ogni mese di contratto che gli rimane, vi rendete conto?! Fosse un giocatore che per noi potrebbe fare dannatamente la differenza ci può anche stare, ma non è questo il caso.


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2013)

*Il Milan continua a trattare per portare subito Honda in Italia. La differenza è sempre di 2 milioni: 5 la richiesta, 3 l'offerta. Il Milan aspetterà fino all'ultimo giorno valevole per l'iscrizione del giocatore alla lista Uefa. 

Sky*


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Luglio 2013)

Dopo la rete di oggi chiederanno 6 milioni lol


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;242407 ha scritto:


> Dopo la rete di oggi chiederanno 6 milioni lol



Per quello che ho visto ha toccato veramente pochi palloni a parte la rete. Sull'ala perde moltissimo secondo me.


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan continua a trattare per portare subito Honda in Italia. La differenza è sempre di 2 milioni: 5 la richiesta, 3 l'offerta. Il Milan aspetterà fino all'ultimo giorno valevole per l'iscrizione del giocatore alla lista Uefa.
> 
> Sky*




.


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Luglio 2013)

*Presidente Cska*:" Per *Honda *abbiamo ricevuto offerte più importanti,*la questione riguarda sia lo stipendio del giocatore che i soldi da dare al Cska Mosca*,*Galliani *è un ottimo dirigente ma in italia devono capire che noi non siamo degli sprovveduti".


----------



## Roten1896 (28 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;242522 ha scritto:


> *Presidente Cska*:" Per *Honda *abbiamo ricevuto offerte più importanti,*la questione riguarda sia lo stipendio del giocatore che i soldi da dare al Cska Mosca*,*Galliani *è un ottimo dirigente ma in italia devono capire che noi non siamo degli sprovveduti".



ahahahahah perculati pure in Russia


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Per quello che ho visto ha toccato veramente pochi palloni a parte la rete. Sull'ala perde moltissimo secondo me.



si e vero, in quella posizione non rende molto.


----------



## Doctore (28 Luglio 2013)

Galliani non prende in giro nessuno(solo noi tifosi)...E' stato chiaro o si prende honda a certe condizioni quest estate o si prende a gennaio.
Il presidente del CSKA poi puo dire quello che vuole ma galliani in questa situazione non ha preso in giro nessuno.


----------



## bargnani83 (28 Luglio 2013)

ma poi al presidente del cska dello stipendio che il milan vuol dare al giocatore che gli frega?


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Luglio 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ma poi al presidente del cska dello stipendio che il milan vuol dare al giocatore che gli frega?



Spera che accetti altre destinazioni più redditizie per il club, non gli va giù che abbia già firmato per noi.


----------



## Djici (28 Luglio 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ma poi al presidente del cska dello stipendio che il milan vuol dare al giocatore che gli frega?



e solo per dire che se lo vogliamo dobbiamo essere veloci perche rischiamo di perderlo.
ma puo fare ben poco perche sono sicuro al 100% che ha gia firmato per noi


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> e solo per dire che se lo vogliamo dobbiamo essere veloci perche rischiamo di perderlo.
> ma puo fare ben poco perche sono sicuro al 100% che ha gia firmato per noi



Sì sì infatti. Giner cerca di utilizzare la tecnica di Galliani al contrario.
Galliani allontana a mezzo stampa le altre pretendenti:"Vuole solo il Milan, è tifoso milanista, rifiuta tutte le offerte", il venditore chiama le altre squadre per dire che non è così. Solo che secondo me Honda ha già firmato.

Comunque dalla Russia ne stanno arrivando troppe, inizio a vederlo difficile come affare prima di gennaio.


----------



## Doctore (28 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Spera che accetti altre destinazioni più redditizie per il club, non gli va giù che abbia già firmato per noi.


ma tanto a gennaio lo perde a zero.


----------



## admin (28 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Presidente Cska*:" Per *Honda *abbiamo ricevuto offerte più importanti,*la questione riguarda sia lo stipendio del giocatore che i soldi da dare al Cska Mosca*,*Galliani *è un ottimo dirigente ma in italia devono capire che noi non siamo degli sprovveduti".




.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> ma tanto a gennaio lo perde a zero.



.


----------



## Ciachi (28 Luglio 2013)

....."Honda non ci tradirà".....


----------



## Jino (28 Luglio 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> ma poi al presidente del cska dello stipendio che il milan vuol dare al giocatore che gli frega?



Io creda intenda a livello di buonauscita del calciatore! Il CSKA gli deve ovviamente qualcosa, credo loro facciano il ragionamento che se devono accettare un'offerta bassa (per me 3 mln non lo è) e devono dare la buonauscita di magari 1 mln e qualcosa al ragazzo preferiscono tenerselo!


----------



## SuperMilan (28 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io creda intenda a livello di buonauscita del calciatore! Il CSKA gli deve ovviamente qualcosa, credo loro facciano il ragionamento che se devono accettare un'offerta bassa (per me 3 mln non lo è) e devono dare la buonauscita di magari 1 mln e qualcosa al ragazzo preferiscono tenerselo!



Honda potrebbe rinunciare alla buonuscita .


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2013)

*Nei prossimi giorni Honda tornerà alla carica con i dirigenti del Cska: vuole subito il Milan. La dirigenza rossonera è convinta che la situazione possa sbloccarsi, nonostante i russi continuino a restare fermi sulle proprie posizioni.
*
Pedullà


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Luglio 2013)

Il giocatore non vuole restare e insistono mah


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Luglio 2013)

*Il presidente del CSKA al termine della partita con la Lokomotiv: " Abbiamo ricevuto offerte migliori di quelle del Milan, la questione riguarda sia la cifra da pagare al Cska sia l’ingaggio del giocatore. Il Milan è un club importante e Adriano Galliani è un ottimo dirigente. In Italia però devono capire che non possono considerarci come degli sprovveduti, non ci lasciamo condizionare dai giornali. Honda, non ha perso alcuna motivazione. E’ un giocatore del Cska e ha un contratto col Cska".*


----------



## ed.vedder77 (29 Luglio 2013)

Una volta prendevamo i parametri zero...perchè preoccuparsi ??


----------



## runner (29 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi se per caso dovesse arrivare Ljajić può arrivare tranquillamente anche a Gennaio....


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Il presidente del CSKA al termine della partita con la Lokomotiv: " Abbiamo ricevuto offerte migliori di quelle del Milan, la questione riguarda sia la cifra da pagare al Cska sia l’ingaggio del giocatore. Il Milan è un club importante e Adriano Galliani è un ottimo dirigente. In Italia però devono capire che non possono considerarci come degli sprovveduti, non ci lasciamo condizionare dai giornali. Honda, non ha perso alcuna motivazione. E’ un giocatore del Cska e ha un contratto col Cska".*



.


----------



## Tobi (29 Luglio 2013)

Questi non mollano. Arriva a gennaio


----------



## Jino (29 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Honda potrebbe rinunciare alla buonuscita .



Ah si! Sicuramente da noi avrà un ingaggio più basso di quello che avrebbe ottenuto su altri lidi, figuriamoci se rinuncia ad ulteriori soldi!


----------



## runner (29 Luglio 2013)

ma non ho capito una cosa delle vicenda....

quando arriverà da noi a Gennaio avrà diritto alle ferie giusto?


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah si! Sicuramente da noi avrà un ingaggio più basso di quello che avrebbe ottenuto su altri lidi, figuriamoci se rinuncia ad ulteriori soldi!



Chiaramente scherzavo .


----------



## BucioDerCulo (29 Luglio 2013)

Boh,forse quelli del CSKA non hanno capito che Honda vuole solo noi e che gli facciamo un favore se gli diamo 2-3 milioni quando lo potremmo prendere a Gennaio.
Secondo me alla fine l'affare si fara',male che va lo prendiamo nella sessione invernale e spero si punti su Ljajić e Niang in prestito


----------



## Jino (29 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ma non ho capito una cosa delle vicenda....
> 
> quando arriverà da noi a Gennaio avrà diritto alle ferie giusto?



Si ma non farà ne più ne meno dei suoi nuovi compagni.


----------



## Diavolo18 (29 Luglio 2013)

BucioDerCulo ha scritto:


> Boh,forse quelli del CSKA non hanno capito che Honda vuole solo noi e che gli facciamo un favore se gli diamo 2-3 milioni quando lo potremmo prendere a Gennaio.
> Secondo me alla fine l'affare si fara',male che va lo prendiamo nella sessione invernale e spero si punti su Ljajić e Niang in prestito



O forse hanno capito benissimo che l'offerta del Milan non è sufficiente, e allora tantovale fargli giocare la champions che frutta di più...


----------



## runner (29 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si ma non farà ne più ne meno dei suoi nuovi compagni.



secondo me sono due settimane come minimo.....

per me non cambia niente visto che lo vorrei subito


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> secondo me sono due settimane come minimo.....
> 
> per me non cambia niente visto che lo vorrei subito



In realtà se ne fa più degli altri visto che in Russia il Campionato finisce prima .

Comunque sfatiamo il mito di Honda fondamentale in Champions. Con o senza Honda il CSKA se non è in seconda fascia vola fuori secondo me, gioca veramente male. Per di più non vedo come Honda fuori ruolo, che tocca pochissimi palloni, possa essere considerato fondamentale. Altra cosa se lo facessero giocare da trequartista, ma da ala ha poco senso secondo me.


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2013)

qualcuno mi puo spiegare perche honda dovrebbe avere una buonuscita?
ma stiamo scherzando ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Luglio 2013)

Io li pianterei in asso, si godano questi 4 mesi, mi hanno stancato


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Luglio 2013)

70 pagine di nulla... incredibile ... avanti cosi..altra presa per i fondelli


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *In Italia però devono capire che non possono considerarci come degli sprovveduti, non ci lasciamo condizionare dai giornali*


In Italia devono capire tante cose...


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2013)

ogni anno un paese differente che ci prende per il **** (anche se stavolta la societa ha ragione)

brasile con hernanes e le casse di banane
francia con louis nicollin
inghilterra per aquilani e tevez
in spagna invece sono anni che ci ridono in faccia

ora anche la russia.

ho dimenticato qualcosa ?


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Luglio 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ogni anno un paese differente che ci prende per il **** (anche se stavolta la societa ha ragione)
> 
> brasile con hernanes e le casse di banane
> francia con louis nicollin
> ...



in italia zamparini quando disse il milan non ha i soldi , se non ricordo male per pastore


----------



## Diavolo18 (29 Luglio 2013)

Di Marzio ha appena riportato le parole di Galliani. Pare che il Milan avesse offerto al CSKA un prestito fino a dicembre... ecco il motivo dell'offerta bassa. Non mi sorprende che il CSKA non abbia accettato però


----------



## Tobi (29 Luglio 2013)

Siamo ridicoli


----------



## 2515 (29 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> in italia zamparini quando disse il milan non ha i soldi , se non ricordo male per pastore



nessuno in italia aveva i soldi per pastore


----------



## admin (29 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani su Honda:"Ha un contratto fino a dicembre e se il Cska non vuole cederlo è nel suo diritto farlo. Noi abbiamo fatto un’offerta che riteniamo giusta per un prestito fino a dicembre. Loro dicono che è troppo poco e così rimaniamo"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Luglio 2013)

Il prestito per 3/4 milioni mah mi sembra strano che sua gds di marzio ecc abbiamo sbagliato tutti


----------



## Frikez (29 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha appena riportato le parole di Galliani. Pare che il Milan avesse offerto al CSKA un prestito fino a dicembre... ecco il motivo dell'offerta bassa. Non mi sorprende che il CSKA non abbia accettato però


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Di Marzio ha appena riportato le parole di Galliani. Pare che il Milan avesse offerto al CSKA un prestito fino a dicembre... ecco il motivo dell'offerta bassa. Non mi sorprende che il CSKA non abbia accettato però


----------



## Tifo'o (29 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Honda:"Ha un contratto fino a dicembre e se il Cska non vuole cederlo è nel suo diritto farlo. Noi abbiamo fatto un’offerta che riteniamo giusta per un prestito fino a dicembre. Loro dicono che è troppo poco e così rimaniamo"*



Ma con che coraggio fa ste offerte? Galliani mamma mia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Luglio 2013)

Senza vergogna davvero.
Di questo passo anche Honda potrebbe stufarsi, e finisce come con Tevez.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Luglio 2013)

quindi manco era vera l'offerta di 3/4 mil , non so se ci rendiamo conto galliani ha chiesto il prestito di un giocatore che va in scadenza


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Honda:"Ha un contratto fino a dicembre e se il Cska non vuole cederlo è nel suo diritto farlo. Noi abbiamo fatto un’offerta che riteniamo giusta per un prestito fino a dicembre. Loro dicono che è troppo poco e così rimaniamo"*



Cioè dai, solamente Galliani, è un ridicolo ormai. Se hai 0 euro per il mercato a questo punto gli fai firmare per gennaio e addio. Prestito per uno che va in scadenza .


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Luglio 2013)

ma no ragazzi secondo me "prestito" è un modo di dire per il fatto che vogliamo prenderlo ora invece che a gennaio...


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Luglio 2013)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma no ragazzi secondo me "prestito" è un modo di dire per il fatto che vogliamo prenderlo ora invece che a gennaio...



Speriamo, ma allora era inutile dire prestito. Bastava parlare di offerta.


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Speriamo, ma allora era inutile dire prestito. Bastava parlare di offerta.



ma infatti lui dice "offerta congrua ad un prestito"... perché alla fine tu prendendolo adesso è come se pagassi un prestito di 5 mesi (perché poi a gennaio lo prenderesti comunque a zero). 

pagare 3 milioni per un prestito di cinque mesi e poi prenderlo a zero, oppure prenderlo definitivo subito a 3 milioni è la stessa cosa


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Luglio 2013)

Ma invece di fare tutte queste pagliacciate non è meglio prendere il giocatore a 0 a gennaio e basta?
Non sarebbe meglio utilizzare quel poco di budget che c'è (10/15/20 milioni se si passa il preliminare? Tanto le pippe o gli ex-giocatori non li vuole nessuno) per prendere un difensore e un centrocampista?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma invece di fare tutte queste pagliacciate non è meglio prendere il giocatore a 0 a gennaio e basta?
> Non sarebbe meglio utilizzare quel poco di budget che c'è (10/15/20 milioni se si passa il preliminare? Tanto le pippe o gli ex-giocatori non li vuole nessuno) per prendere un difensore e un centrocampista?



Concordo, ha stufato, è diventato l'ennesimo teatrino stucchevole creato AD HOC per coprire il nulla del mercato.
Non comprano nessuno, non hanno soldi, ma affinchè il Milan sia un po' nelle prime pagine (quest'anno dicamo seconde o terze pagine..) si sono inventati questo spettacolino per un giocatore discreto che arriverà comunque a gennaio.


----------



## Frikez (29 Luglio 2013)

Offerta congrua per Fester significa 500 mila o un milione così ad occhio, di sicuro non 3 milioni come scrivono i giornali.


----------



## Dexter (29 Luglio 2013)

torno dopo 10 giorni e leggo ancora le stesse cose  vedo che abbiamo fatto grandi passi in avanti sul mercato


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Luglio 2013)

*Laudisa: settimana decisiva, Honda vuole solo il Milan, potrebbe sbloccarsi la situazione, ma Galliani va negli USA in tourneè con la squadra.*


----------



## Ciachi (29 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Concordo, ha stufato, è diventato l'ennesimo teatrino stucchevole creato AD HOC per coprire il nulla del mercato.
> Non comprano nessuno, non hanno soldi, ma affinchè il Milan sia un po' nelle prime pagine (quest'anno dicamo seconde o terze pagine..) si sono inventati questo spettacolino per un giocatore discreto che arriverà comunque a gennaio.



Pienamente d'accordo!!!!
Già ha stufato!!! Il cska, Galliani, le sue frasi inutili'!!!! Che 2 @@!!! Ma poi x chi?!?? Manco fosse neymar!!!!


----------



## Diavolo18 (29 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Laudisa: settimana decisiva, Honda vuole solo il Milan, potrebbe sbloccarsi la situazione, ma Galliani va negli USA in tourneè con la squadra.*



Mamma mia, ma si diverte a coprirsi di ridicolo? Dico, smentito da Galliani ore fa poi eh... Io boh...


----------



## peppe75 (29 Luglio 2013)

speriamo di prenderlo prima dei preliminari...è comunque un giocatore tecnico e noi ne abbiamo altamente bisogno...


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Milan Channel oggi potrebbe essere una giornata importante per il passaggio di Honda al Milan. Infatti le due società dovrebbero fare ulteriori passi in avanti nella trattativa.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2013)

Si come l'altra settimana ecc ecc


----------



## Djici (30 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;243901 ha scritto:


> Si come l'altra settimana ecc ecc



"arriva domenica" (cit.)


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2013)

Secondo di Marzio il *Milan *continua a trattare per *Honda*,il giocatore vuole i rossoneri da subito, potrebbero esserci novità in giornata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2013)

Pare proprio che stasera arriverà il "si" oppure il "no" definitivo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio il *Milan *oggi può chiudere per *Honda *e non solo..


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2013)

Di Marzio: il Milan oggi può davvero chiudere per Honda. E non solo...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;243968 ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio il *Milan *oggi può chiudere per *Honda *e non solo..



Quante volte ho sentito sta frase in questo mese? Forse un'infinità di volte. Ogni giorno è il giorno decisivo. Un pò come bocciarello per l'arrivo di Fabregas il lunedì


----------



## Frikez (30 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Di Marzio: il Milan oggi può davvero chiudere per Honda. E non solo...



Granqvist o Rojo?


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Quante volte ho sentito sta frase in questo mese? Forse un'infinità di volte. Ogni giorno è il giorno decisivo. Un pò come bocciarello per l'arrivo di Fabregas il lunedì



Sì, davvero. La cosa che dispiace, è che ho seguito Di Marzio per anni, sicuramente si è dimostrato affidabile. Ma dopo quella cavolate di Milanov e dopo questa "bomba" (ogni giorno è il giorno decisivo d'altra parte no? Poco importa se il CSKA continua a sputarci in faccia, certo...) credo che smetterò di seguire i suoi tweet se Honda non viene annunciato entro domani.

Come dimenticare "filtra ottimismo" poi....
[MENTION=1016]Diavolo18[/MENTION]
L'uso delle parole censurate è vietato, facciamo i bravi dai.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Granqvist o Rojo?



Silvestre.


----------



## BucioDerCulo (30 Luglio 2013)

Si Di Marzio non era quello che ci dava vicino Tevez poco tempo fa ? Comunque tutti per sbilanciarsi cosi tanto segno che la cosa potrebbe finalmente avere una svolta,vediamo un po


----------



## Frikez (30 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Silvestre.



Colpaccio


----------



## MilanWorld (30 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio il *Milan *oggi può chiudere per *Honda *e non solo..



.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Di Marzio il *Milan *oggi può chiudere per *Honda *e non solo..



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2013)

Penso che oggi Honda o dentro o fuori e il "non solo" penso che si riferisca a silvestre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Luglio 2013)

La novità stavolta è che si è sbilanciata anche Milan Channel, preannunciando nuove notizie verso fine giornata.


----------



## DannySa (30 Luglio 2013)

I botti....... ma lol.


----------



## sion (30 Luglio 2013)

speriamo per honda sia la volta buona


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani*:"*Honda*? passettini avanti, è possibile che vediamo il Presidente del *Cska a Monaco in Germania".*


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;244030 ha scritto:


> *Galliani*:"*Honda*? passettini avanti, è possibile che vediamo il Presidente del *Cska a Monaco oppure in Germania".*



ahah, no credo che il "Monaco" di cui parlava era proprio quello in Germania (Monaco di Baviera), e penso si riferisse all'Audi Cup chiaramente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> ahah, no credo che il "Monaco" di cui parlava era proprio quello in Germania (Monaco di Baviera), e penso si riferisse all'Audi Cup chiaramente.



hai ragione sai  ora modifico grazie, con sto Monaco (squadra) mi ha mandato in confusione ahah


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Luglio 2013)

ovviamente abbiamo chiuso per il non solo.... Honda figuriamoci


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2013)

Secondi indiscrezioni il *Milan *potrebbe incontrare già stasera il Presidente del *Cska Mosca a Monaco.*


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Luglio 2013)

Se avessimo risparmiato il mln e mezzo dato all'inder per il Gatto con gli stivali, forse potevamo chiudere la vicenda stasera. Invece.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2013)

Che poi mi chiedo... con l'arrivo di Honda sarebbero in quattro sulla trequarti: lui, Boateng, Emanuelson e Saponara.


----------



## sion (30 Luglio 2013)

qualcuno va via..ad agosto qualcosa succede sicuro


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che poi mi chiedo... con l'arrivo di Honda sarebbero in quattro sulla trequarti: lui, Boateng, Emanuelson e Saponara.



Boateng è sulla trequarti più per disperazione di Allegri in mancanza di alternative che altro, temo. Emanuelson, mi rifiuto di contarlo e sarei pure sorpreso se resta. Saponara, a me piace tanto, ma so bene che deve ancora dimostrare tutto in A.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Boateng è sulla trequarti più per disperazione di Allegri in mancanza di alternative che altro, temo. Emanuelson, mi rifiuto di contarlo e sarei pure sorpreso se resta. Saponara, a me piace tanto, ma so bene che deve ancora dimostrare tutto in A.


Ci sarebbe un problema di abbondanza, chiaro poi che i nostri trequartisti debbano essere Honda e Saponara. 

Ps: dimenticavo, però, che forse continueremo col 4-3-3.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Milan Channel il *Milan *è disposto ad alzare l'offerta, le parti si sono avvicinate* ma non si chiuderà ne stasera e neanche domani."*


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;244209 ha scritto:


> Secondo Milan Channel il *Milan *è disposto ad alzare l'offerta, le parti si sono avvicinate* ma non si chiuderà ne stasera e neanche domani."*



"La prossima settimana sarà quella decisiva" cit


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Milan Channel il *Milan *è disposto ad alzare l'offerta, le parti si sono avvicinate* ma non si chiuderà ne stasera e neanche domani."*



bwahahaha rido per non piangere. L'avevano sparata e giustamente sono ritornati mesti sui loro passi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2013)

Galliani deve incontrare il Presidente e ovvio che no si chiuda ne stasera ne domani, siamo solo a martedi mancano ancora 5 giorni alla fine della settimana, speriamo bene


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Luglio 2013)

edit: mi ha ricopiato il messaggio due volte  scusate


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2013)

Forse Saponara non è niente di che. Boateng non penso se ne vada ormai.


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Forse Saponara non è niente di che. Boateng non penso se ne vada ormai.



Secondo me il progetto è mandare via Emanuelson e uno fra Boateng e Nocerino, con l'altro che va in mediana. Se vanno via tutti e due arriva un centrocampista.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Secondo me il progetto è mandare via Emanuelson e uno fra Boateng e Nocerino, con l'altro che va in mediana. Se vanno via tutti e due arriva un centrocampista.


Boh. Può essere... Saponara non è stato convocato manco per Monaco.....boh


----------



## 2515 (30 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Boh. Può essere... Saponara non è stato convocato manco per Monaco.....boh



Gli stanno facendo fare allenamento personalizzato per sistemargli la schiena, non è scelta tecnica. Infatti allegri ha detto che gioca boateng trequartista proprio perché manca lui.


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2013)

quindi adesso è cambiato il leit motive da "se non va via nessuno non arriva nessuno" a "se non si infortuna nessuno non arriva nessuno"


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> quindi adesso è cambiato il leit motive da "se non va via nessuno non arriva nessuno" a "se non si infortuna nessuno non arriva nessuno"


Allora ci tocca sperare che Boateng, Nocerino, Traorè e Robinho si spacchino tutto.


----------



## 2515 (30 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Allora ci tocca sperare che Boateng, Nocerino, Traorè e Robinho si spacchino tutto.



la speranza non porta a niente, meglio se la fortuna ce la creiamo da soli e andiamo a Milanello con un bel po' di mazze da baseball..


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Luglio 2013)

beh se il mercato continua così ora dei preliminari tranquillo che qualcuno lo fa...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Milan Channel il *Milan *è disposto ad alzare l'offerta, le parti si sono avvicinate* ma non si chiuderà ne stasera e neanche domani."*


.


----------



## Brain84 (30 Luglio 2013)

cioè 36 mesi per Honda?


----------



## peppe75 (30 Luglio 2013)

io credo che arriva subito....prima dei preliminari...


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Luglio 2013)

*Pedullà su Sportitalia* ha detto che saranno *decisivi i primi giorni di agosto*, precisamente intorno *al 2 o 3*. 

Al momento la cosa principale è non far innervosire il presidente del CSKA con le *continue richieste di sconto *e mantenere il rapporto sereno e tranquillo per poi fare *l'affondo decisivo*. 

*Suma, presente in studio, ha confermato dicendo "Non avrei saputo spiegarlo meglio"*


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo, dobbiamo farlo ambientare un po, non possiamo prenderlo il 19 agosto e buttarlo in campo il giorno dopo


----------



## rossovero (31 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Pedullà su Sportitalia ha detto che saranno decisivi i primi giorni di agosto, precisamente intorno al 2 o 3.
> 
> Al momento* la cosa principale è non far innervosire il presidente del CSKA con le continue richieste di sconto e mantenere il rapporto sereno e tranquillo* per poi fare l'affondo decisivo.
> 
> Suma, presente in studio, ha confermato dicendo "Non avrei saputo spiegarlo meglio"




Io mi vergogno leggendo certe cose.


----------



## Ciachi (31 Luglio 2013)

Fonte C.d.S.: mezzo milione in più offerto dal Milan al cska e si chiude per Honda!! Addirittura nelle prossime ore!!!!
....C.d.S......ci credete!!??


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

In realtà mi pare che ne parla anche la Gazza e qualcosa hanno accennato a SKY. C'è stata un'accelerata.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2013)

Si, la questione dovrebbe chiudere positivamente a breve. Poi sotto con Ljajic, che non rinnova con la Viola e se venisse fatta qualcosa a metacampo, magari cedendo qualcuno, mi sentirei ampiamente soddisfatto.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

sensazione mia: se prendiamo Honda è perché non riusciamo a prendere Ljiajic che rinnova o va all'estero.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sensazione mia: se prendiamo Honda è perché non riusciamo a prendere Ljiajic che rinnova o va all'estero.



Ma magari, Honda mi entusiasma 100 volte piu del serbo.


----------



## Diavolo18 (31 Luglio 2013)

Si si... d'altra parte settimana scorsa era "honda a un passo"... non vedo l'ora di leggere qualcosa di Giner o Babaev.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Luglio 2013)

Però Honda è un buon giocatore, Ljajic potrebbe diventare un fenomeno... Venissero entrambi.... Sarebbe un saluto implicito, anzi, esplicito, al Boateng trequartista e a Robi ciao amico mio.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> sensazione mia: se prendiamo Honda è perché non riusciamo a prendere Ljiajic che rinnova o va all'estero.


Non credo, avevano l'intenzione di prendere il nipponico già prima dell'interesse per Ljajic, che credo possa realmente diventare rossonero (non so quando).

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Secondo *Sportmediaset* l'accelerata alla trattativa *Milan-CSKA* è stata data dallo stesso *Honda*, che per aiutare il Milan, ha ridotto le sue pretese contrattuale da *2.5 a 1.8 mln netti annui.*


----------



## runner (31 Luglio 2013)

Honda arriva dai....

ormai ne hanno parlato fin troppo


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo, avevano l'intenzione di prendere il nipponico già prima dell'interesse per Ljajic, che credo possa realmente diventare rossonero (non so quando).
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Secondo *Sportmediaset* l'accellerata alla trattativa *Milan-CSKA* è stata data dallo stesso *Honda*, che per aiutare il Milan, ha ridotto le sue pretese contrattuale da *2.5 a 1.8 mln netti annui.*



no vabè se si riduce lo stipendio di quasi un milione pur di venire al milan è veramente una cosa commovente.


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma magari, Honda mi entusiasma 100 volte piu del serbo.



mmmhh. Ljiajic ha giocato bene solo 4 mesi... da fine gennaio a maggio, però ha caratteristiche che a noi servono e ha un talento incredibile.
Honda pure mi piace, ma non so come potrebbe essere il suo approccio al campionato italiano.


----------



## 2515 (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> mmmhh. Ljiajic ha giocato bene solo 4 mesi... da fine gennaio a maggio, però ha caratteristiche che a noi servono e ha un talento incredibile.
> Honda pure mi piace, ma non so come potrebbe essere il suo approccio al campionato italiano.



Si fa prima a dire che ljajic ha 6 anni in meno di Honda.

Per me Honda è fatto apposta per il campionato italiano visto che la sua specialità sono calci da fermo e passaggio smarcante in verticale con un massimo di due tocchi. Honda per me nel calcio italiano può fare da dio, ha una velocità di pensiero/azione notevole e queste cose in un campionato dove la tattica è la cosa più importante ti mettono tre passi avanti agli altri.

Io non li metto in paragone, Ljajic è più esterno, Honda è più trequartista. Prendiamoli entrambi e facciamo un affare, anche perché l'anno prossimo si spera di buttare in mare Robinho, quindi lo spazio si creerà.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (31 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo, avevano l'intenzione di prendere il nipponico già prima dell'interesse per Ljajic, che credo possa realmente diventare rossonero (non so quando).
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Secondo *Sportmediaset* l'accellerata alla trattativa *Milan-CSKA* è stata data dallo stesso *Honda*, che per aiutare il Milan, ha ridotto le sue pretese contrattuale da *2.5 a 1.8 mln netti annui.*




eeeeeeeh addirittura?
continuando di questo passo, tra poco Honda si inscriverà a Milan World


----------



## Diavolo18 (31 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo, avevano l'intenzione di prendere il nipponico già prima dell'interesse per Ljajic, che credo possa realmente diventare rossonero (non so quando).
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> Secondo *Sportmediaset* l'accellerata alla trattativa *Milan-CSKA* è stata data dallo stesso *Honda*, che per aiutare il Milan, ha ridotto le sue pretese contrattuale da *2.5 a 1.8 mln netti annui.*


ahaahah ormai non sanno più cosa sparare... come no... non che Honda non sia un giocatore di buona volontà ma c'è un limite, altri 200 mila in meno e raggiunge quello che già prende al CSKA. A meno che non ci sia l'accordo di rialzarlo dopo una stagione ma mi sembra ridicolo comunque. Pedullà intanto ha parlato di incontro decisivo nei primi di agosto... spe dove l'ho già sentita questa?


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2013)

Honda e Ljajic sono due operazioni slegate, e arriveranno entrambi, ne son sicuro


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2013)

*Questa può essere la giornata di Honda. Oggi è atteso a Milano il fratello del giocatore. Galliani è disposto ad alzare l'offerta a 4 milioni. Nel pomeriggio ci possono essere degli sviluppi, in un senso o nell'altro. Le sensazioni sono positive. Se non è oggi, sarà domani. 


Laudisa*


----------



## Darren Marshall (31 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Questa può essere la giornata di Honda. Oggi è atteso a Milano il fratello del giocatore. Galliani è disposto ad alzare l'offerta a 4 milioni. Nel pomeriggio ci possono essere degli sviluppi, in un senso o nell'altro. Le sensazioni sono positive. Se non è oggi, sarà domani.
> 
> 
> Laudisa*


----------



## Frikez (31 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Honda e Ljajic sono due operazioni slegate, e arriveranno entrambi, ne son sicuro



Uno arriverà il prossimo anno


----------



## Diavolo18 (31 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Questa può essere la giornata di Honda. Oggi è atteso a Milano il fratello del giocatore. Galliani è disposto ad alzare l'offerta a 4 milioni. Nel pomeriggio ci possono essere degli sviluppi, in un senso o nell'altro. Le sensazioni sono positive. Se non è oggi, sarà domani.
> 
> 
> Laudisa*



Se non arriva entro domani non si può bombardare quest'uomo, tipo sul forum della Gazza o su twitter? No è che comincio anche ad essere un po' stufo di 'sto parla parla senza rendere mai conto di quando la si spara... se poi ha ragione mi tolgo il cappello, ma ne ho veramente abbastanza


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Questa può essere la giornata di Honda. Oggi è atteso a Milano il fratello del giocatore. Galliani è disposto ad alzare l'offerta a 4 milioni. Nel pomeriggio ci possono essere degli sviluppi, in un senso o nell'altro. Le sensazioni sono positive. Se non è oggi, sarà domani.
> 
> 
> Laudisa*



"Questa è la giornata di Honda" Quante volte ho sentito sta frase


----------



## Brain84 (31 Luglio 2013)

"Se nessuno arriva oggi, nessuno andrà via domani" cit.


----------



## runner (31 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Questa è la giornata di Honda" Quante volte ho sentito sta frase



sai per chi è al mare in effetti ha ragione.....

honda su honda.....


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (31 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> "Questa è la giornata di Honda" Quante volte ho sentito sta frase


Se non è oggi sarà domani


----------



## sion (31 Luglio 2013)

ce cauto ottimismo,si sa


----------



## DannySa (31 Luglio 2013)

Spero si faccia a gennaio [cit.]


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Questa può essere la giornata di Honda. Oggi è atteso a Milano il fratello del giocatore. Galliani è disposto ad alzare l'offerta a 4 milioni. Nel pomeriggio ci possono essere degli sviluppi, in un senso o nell'altro. Le sensazioni sono positive. Se non è oggi, sarà domani.
> 
> 
> Laudisa*



.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (31 Luglio 2013)

A Galliani se passa da queste parti gli offro un panino in un bar....dovrà mangiare anche 'sto poveraccio.


----------



## Arsozzenal (31 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Honda e Ljajic sono due operazioni slegate, e arriveranno entrambi, ne son sicuro



Lo spero ma su ljiajc ho qualche dubbio...temo vada all'estero


----------



## Doctore (31 Luglio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Lo spero ma su ljiajc ho qualche dubbio...temo vada all'estero


in teoria se niang viene prestato alla samp lajic potrebbe essere fattibile...
Un duo honda e lijic si lotta tranquillamente per il terzo posto.


----------



## Elshafenomeno (31 Luglio 2013)

.


----------



## Tobi (31 Luglio 2013)

Abbiati
De Sciglio Mexes ? Constant
De Jong Montolivo
Ljajic Honda El Sharaawy
Balotelli

Gabriel
Abate Vergara Zapata ?
Poli Cristante
Niang Boateng(saponara)Robinho
Pazzini(petagna)

Con un difensore centrale serio, e un terzino sinistro affidabile viene fuori una buonissina squadra


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Laudisa il *Cska Mosca ha detto no*,trattativa interrotta per il momento ma Galliani ci riproverà.

Anche Di Marzio conferma:Telefonata tra il *Presidente del Cska Mosca e GAlliani:"Non cediamo Honda".*


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;244828 ha scritto:


> *Il Cska Mosca dice no per Honda. Stop alla trattativa con i rossoneri. Almeno per ora: Galliani ci riproverà.*
> 
> Laudisa



 

Le sensazioni sono positive cit
970 pagine di nulla


----------



## Albijol (31 Luglio 2013)

Adesso o Ljajic o Gallo vattene


----------



## DannySa (31 Luglio 2013)

Provate voi a trattare con la fiscalità russa, specialmente a Mosca.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Luglio 2013)

Si ma non è sempre colpa nostra eh, secondo me il cska tira la corda e non poco bene, io ora cambierei obbiettivo e lo prendiamo a 0 a gennaio, basta farsi prendere per il sedere da sti qui


----------



## Elshafenomeno (31 Luglio 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Adesso o Ljajic o Gallo vattene



Ljajic non ci serve, in quel ruolo siamo coperti, almeno l'attacco è l'unico reparto dove non servono ritocchi...quello che ci manca è per l'appunto un Honda e un BUON centrale difensivo (non uno scarto dell'Inter), io non dico di comprare i giocatori a caso come fanno altre squadre, ma i giocatori che ci servono, e Galliani non lo sta facendo. Accontentare i tifosi con lo pseudo-colpo a sensazione a fine mercato è un trucchetto che ha smesso di funzionare da tempo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Luglio 2013)

Laudisa e Di Marzio sarebbero da prendere a calci nel sedere con le loro stupidaggini e le loro sensazioni positive scrause.


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Skysport il Presidente del *Cska Mosca ha detto no al Milan per Honda non per questioni economiche ma tecnica,* il 4 agosto ci sarà la partita contro il Rubin Kazan e i russi lo vogliono in campo.


----------



## Diavolo18 (31 Luglio 2013)

Ma quale sfida importante, è un match di campionato. Stanco di essere preso per il deretano dalla stampa. Honda a un passo, si chiude oggi, etc. Meno male che ogni tanto viene fuori la verità... il CSKA vuole 5 milioni e il Milan manco ne ha offerti 4. 
Normale dicano di no. Punto


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Luglio 2013)

io mi sono rotta di sti russi che cambiano idea ogni ora mo basta, voltiamo su altri e lo prendiamo a gennaio a 0 un po va bene ma poi basta!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2013)

Credo proprio che la scusa della partita con il rubin sia l'ennesima balla per coprire la nuova figuraccia, come la storia dell'infortunio a quel giocatore del CSKA.
Se poi la balla è messa in giro da galliani o dal CSKA non lo sappiamo, ma poco importa.

A questo punto basta, si va verso altri giocatori e stop. Ridicolo continuare oltre.


----------



## Diavolo18 (31 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;244845 ha scritto:


> io mi sono rotta di sti russi che cambiano idea ogni ora mo basta, voltiamo su altri e lo prendiamo a gennaio a 0 un po va bene ma poi basta!



Ma figurati... la verità è che hanno chiesto 5 milioni, se il Milan ne offre di meno sperando che improvvisamente siano fulminati dall'illuminazione divina stiamo freschi. Il che non significa che io approvi le richieste del CSKA, ma se non si vogliono spendere i soldi almeno smettiamola con queste figuracce dottor Galliani


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Ma quale sfida importante, è un match di campionato. Stanco di essere preso per il deretano dalla stampa. Honda a un passo, si chiude oggi, etc. Meno male che ogni tanto viene fuori la verità... il CSKA vuole 5 milioni e il Milan manco ne ha offerti 4.
> Normale dicano di no. Punto



Una curiosità. Segui il calcio russo? Perchè mi sembri veramente ben informato su questa questione.


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Skysport il Presidente del *Cska Mosca ha detto no al Milan per Honda non per questioni economiche ma tecnica,* il 4 agosto ci sarà la partita contro il Rubin Kazan e i russi lo vogliono in campo.



Ma per favore.... diciamo che non c'è un accordo economico..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2013)

Ma poi che senso ha?
Se lo vogliono in campo per la partita con il Rubin, lo vogliono anche per le rimanenti partite.


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma poi che senso ha?
> Se lo vogliono in campo per la partita con il Rubin, lo vogliono anche per le rimanenti partite.



Infatti secondo me l'unca cosa che volgiono sono i 5 mln di euro.


----------



## Jaqen (31 Luglio 2013)

"Beh, saluti e arrivederci, il giocatore verrà da noi a gennaio."
Così dovrebbe dire Galliani.. ma non lo farà perché siamo presi malissimo a livello economico e Honda risulterebbe l'unico colpo """"""a effetto"""""" del mercato a pochissimi soldi.


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Luglio 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> "Beh, saluti e arrivederci, il giocatore verrà da noi a gennaio."
> Così dovrebbe dire Galliani.. ma non lo farà perché siamo presi malissimo a livello economico e Honda risulterebbe l'unico colpo """"""a effetto"""""" del mercato a pochissimi soldi.



Ora ci starebbe la virata su Ljajic.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Ora ci starebbe la virata su Ljajic.



Credo sarà così, sembra addirittura una cosa orchestrata.
Già oggi (prima di queste notizie) Suma ha fatto capire che al di là di Honda c'è un'altra trattativa segreta che emergerà la prossima settimana.


----------



## runner (31 Luglio 2013)

si ma la fiorentina non ce lo da gratis....

continuo a pensare che Honda sia l' unico che possa arrivare


----------



## arcanum (31 Luglio 2013)

Cazzatona quella della sfida contro il Rubin....anche perchè si tratterebbe di aspettare 4 giorni del cavolo, bel problemone insormontabile! Noi milanisti solitamente aspettiamo l'ultimo di agosto (quest'anno il 2 settembre), averlo il 5 agosto direi che è tutto fuorchè un problema 

Specie dopo la cavolata del tipo infortunato è inequivocabile che vogliono cash....e loro san benissimo che se vogliamo il cash lo abbiamo eccome


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> si ma la fiorentina non ce lo da gratis....
> 
> continuo a pensare che Honda sia l' unico che possa arrivare



Non saprei, non vorrei che avessero già preventivato di spendere una decina di milioni e appunto non vogliono sprecarne altri ulteriori per Honda..
E' già da giugno che Galliani parla con Pradé

Come al solito è per sperare in qualcosa di movimentato e per avere qualche discussione, (neanch'io ci credo fino in fondo), altrimenti la realtà del nostro mercato è sempre da corda di impiccagione


----------



## admin (31 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Laudisa il *Cska Mosca ha detto no*,trattativa interrotta per il momento ma Galliani ci riproverà.
> 
> Anche Di Marzio conferma:Telefonata tra il *Presidente del Cska Mosca e GAlliani:"Non cediamo Honda".*




.


----------



## Diavolo18 (31 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Una curiosità. Segui il calcio russo? Perchè mi sembri veramente ben informato su questa questione.



No, non seguivo il calcio russo prima di questa trattativa, pur avendo visto una decina di partite di Honda (peraltro a onor del vero, non le ultime a parte la supercoppa ma quelle della scorsa stagione). Ma sono amico di un agente e ho la possibilità di leggere anche le notizie in russo tramite un'altra persona. Due cose che mi aiutano un po' a capire meglio alcune implicazioni, tutto qui. Non a caso, sto postando quasi solo qui.

Leggevo il forum da tempo senza essere iscritto, poi mi sono registrato perché sapevo bene che sarebbero venute fuori parecchie sciocchezze su questa trattativa,un po' è anche il gioco tra le parti. Inoltre, avevo già seguito la trattativa Honda con la Lazio (c'era un motivo ma non mi dilungo), e devo dire ricalca pienamente la stessa situazione che si è verificata finora. Per cui non escluderei un esito simile.... sta al Milan. 

Non è una trattativa facile e al di là delle colpe di Galliani sbaglia chi si spazienta pensando che volendo si risolve tutto in quattro e quattr'otto come per altre squadre. Non è così con il CSKA e se qualcuno ha seguito anche per Krasic lo sa. Si risolve se il Milan accettasse le condizioni del CSKA, che sono irremovibili. Honda non è affatto un giocatore qualunque, tantomeno per loro. Non ci sono molte squadre disposte a perdere uno a zero solo per la champions.

Non c'è mai stata "vicinanza tra le parti" e tantomeno Honda è stato a un passo dal Milan, per cui è odioso leggere queste cose. Anche questa cosa di Honda a gennaio... le cose non sono sempre così semplici come sembra ma si entra nel burocratico. 
Chiaramente sono un tifoso del Milan e quindi non mi piace vedere i tifosi presi in giro dalla stampa...


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Luglio 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> No, non seguivo il calcio russo prima di questa trattativa, pur avendo visto una decina di partite di Honda (peraltro a onor del vero, non le ultime a parte la supercoppa ma quelle della scorsa stagione). Ma sono amico di un agente e ho la possibilità di leggere anche le notizie in russo tramite un'altra persona. Due cose che mi aiutano un po' a capire meglio alcune implicazioni, tutto qui. Non a caso, sto postando quasi solo qui.
> 
> Leggevo il forum da tempo senza essere iscritto, poi mi sono registrato perché sapevo bene che sarebbero venute fuori parecchie sciocchezze su questa trattativa,un po' è anche il gioco tra le parti. Inoltre, avevo già seguito la trattativa Honda con la Lazio (c'era un motivo ma non mi dilungo), e devo dire ricalca pienamente la stessa situazione che si è verificata finora. Per cui non escluderei un esito simile.... sta al Milan.
> 
> ...



Capisco, ti ringrazio molto. Ho un'altra domanda, cosa intendi col discorso Honda a gennaio? Grazie davvero!


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Milan Channel la trattativa per *Honda *non è affatto chiusa.


----------



## Angstgegner (31 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;244906 ha scritto:


> Secondo Milan Channel la trattativa per *Honda *non è affatto chiusa.



Honda arriva di sicuro.
Trovo folle che si stia ancora trattando con il CSKA.
Vogliono 5 milioni? Benissimo, si prende a 0 a gennaio.
E si vanno a spendere soldi per il centrocampo e per un centrale decente.


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Luglio 2013)

Comunque se continuano a "sprecarlo" sull'ala destra secondo me potrebbero anche cedercelo. Tocca veramente pochissimi palloni sulla destra.


----------



## Diavolo18 (31 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Capisco, ti ringrazio molto. Ho un'altra domanda, cosa intendi col discorso Honda a gennaio? Grazie davvero!



E' quello che ho già suggerito qua e là nel thread, provo sempre a dare una direzione alle cose in modo che si capisca il quadro generale, ma finirei appunto per scrivere 100 righe per chiarire le logiche che stanno dietro a queste cose.
Esiste un accordo tra Honda e il Milan su determinati termini, su determinate cifre. Che questo accordo sia scritto e soprattutto esclusivo, però, non l'ha dimostrato nessuno, è solo quello che ha sostenuto Di Marzio.

Non l'ha dimostrato il Milan, che non ha mai pubblicato sul proprio sito di alcun accordo col giocatore. Non l'ha dimostrato Honda, perché io quello che ha detto lo leggo veramente dalla stampa russa, e non ha mai e poi mai detto "ora o a gennaio vado al Milan" o "ho un accordo col Milan". 
Perché non avrebbe dovuto farlo se c'era?
Ha detto che si sente orgoglioso dell'interesse del Milan e che certamente si accaserebbe volentieri in casa Milan. Non è la stessa cosa però e il motivo c'è, e ci torno dopo.

Babaev (DG del CSKA) ha detto chiaramente che Honda ha scelto il Milan, spiegando ai giornalisti perché non hanno accettato le proposte dalla Premier - e il motivo appunto è che le ha rifiutate Keisuke.

Ma non c'è motivo logico per cui un giocatore si va a vincolare ad un club mesi e mesi prima della scadenza - a meno che non sa che partirà subito, e questo è certamente quello che gli aveva veramente promesso il Milan - non che sarebbe arrivato ma che di sicuro ci avrebbero provato quest'estate. Ma è difficile immaginare che se non arriva ora ha un accordo esclusivo per gennaio, al massimo questo è qualcosa che il Milan ha l'interesse a far percepire dalla stampa.

Immagina, ipoteticamente, che Keisuke in Champions col CSKA segna ogni partita e il City gli fa una proposta. Se lui chiude un accordo col Milan adesso per gennaio, si toglie qualunque possibilità. Non sto dicendo che preferisce il City o vattelapesca, sto dicendo che qualunque agente che non sia un incapace, non fa firmare al suo assistito un accordo esclusiva mesi prima della scadenza quando tutto può succedere.

Qui c'è gente che probabilmente crede che il Milan sta cercando di prenderlo ora solo per la Champions, ma figurarsi. Potevano girare su un altro trequartista da un pezzo. Il motivo principale è perché se vogliono il giocatore è consigliabile prenderlo ora, e speravano di poterlo fare a un prezzo più basso e (e molto più basso del valore reale di Keisuke). Poi certo la Champions aiuta.

Non fraintendermi, comunque. Non è affatto impossibile che Honda arrivi al Milan al gennaio, anzi io direi che è Molto probabile. 
Paradossalmente, se Keisuke ha rifiutato altre offerte ORA, potendosi muovere prima che inizi la stagione è ancora più probabile che ne rifiuti anche altre ed eventuali di club meno prestigiosi a gennaio, quando si sposterà a metà stagione. E non ci sono molti club al mondo comunque più prestigiosi del Milan, al di là delle ironie sui tempi recenti, che possono portare via il giocatore. Quindi l'incognita è, appunto, solo questa: un'offerta da un altro top club ora (che sarebbe il peggio per il Milan) o a gennaio (e lì dipende da chi è, che stipendio offre, ma soprattutto che interesse reale dimostrano al giocatore nell'integrarlo come pedina importante).


----------



## Aragorn (31 Luglio 2013)

100 pagine di topic, e tutte con la stessa trama ripetuta all'infinito

Milan, Honda è vicino
CSKA, niente sconti
Milan e CSKA trattano, fumata bianca ?
Honda, fumata grigia. Manca l'accordo economico
Honda cerca di convincere il CSKA
Milan, Honda è vicino
CSKA, niente sconti
Milan e CSKA trattano, fumata bianca ?
Honda, fumata grigia. Manca l'accordo economico
Honda cerca di convincere il CSKA
Milan, Honda è vicino
CSKA, niente sconti
Milan e CSKA trattano, fumata bianca ?


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2013)

e record per il nuovo sito o sbaglio ?


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2013)

Lasciamolo dov'è e prendiamolo a Gennaio.

Annunciamolo domani però, con foto e saluto ai russi.


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2013)

prendiamolo a gennaio e basta.
se avevamo offerto 4 millioni, aggiungiuamo qualcosa, cediamo uno o due scarti e andiamo dritto su ljajic


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Lasciamolo dov'è e prendiamolo a Gennaio.
> 
> Annunciamolo domani però, con foto e saluto ai russi.



giustamente siamo pieni di trequartisti dai piedi sopraffini. E, giustamente, da qui a gennaio resteremo SICURAMENTE in scia delle big in Italia e SICURAMENTE supereremo il girone di Champions (in cui, vorrei ricordare, potremmo pescare proprio Bayern e City, giusto per citarne 2).


----------



## SuperMilan (31 Luglio 2013)

*Ds CSKA Mosca Babaev: "Abbiamo sospeso le trattative col Milan, ci sembra impossibile raggiungere un accordo".*


----------



## Dumbaghi (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> giustamente siamo pieni di trequartisti dai piedi sopraffini. E, giustamente, da qui a gennaio resteremo SICURAMENTE in scia delle big in Italia e SICURAMENTE supereremo il girone di Champions (in cui, vorrei ricordare, potremmo pescare proprio Bayern e City, giusto per citarne 2).



E allora tiriamo fuori questi maledetti 5 milioni ! Ma basta elemosinare, basta.


----------



## Graxx (31 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Da CSKA Mosca Babaev: "Abbiamo sospeso le trattative col Milan, ci sembra impossibile raggiungere un accordo".*


Se chiedete la luna per un giocatore che tra qualche mese si libera a 0 è normale che sia impossibile raggiungere un accordo...


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> giustamente siamo pieni di trequartisti dai piedi sopraffini. E, giustamente, da qui a gennaio resteremo SICURAMENTE in scia delle big in Italia e SICURAMENTE supereremo il girone di Champions (in cui, vorrei ricordare, potremmo pescare proprio Bayern e City, giusto per citarne 2).


A noi basta restare in scia della terza in classifica e poi aldilà del pessimismo che oramai regna sovrano, sarà sicuramente così.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Da CSKA Mosca Babaev: "Abbiamo sospeso le trattative col Milan, ci sembra impossibile raggiungere un accordo".*



Quindi la partita con il Rubin cosa c'entrava?


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2013)

Ma sta benedetta trattativa è saltata, sospesa oppure si lavora ancora "sotto traccia con cauto ottimismo" ???


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

per me la stanno tirando per le lunghe per farlo sembrare l'affare del secolo e tenere tranquilli i tifosi che , a questo punto, lo accoglierebbero come un eroe.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Luglio 2013)

Honda salta, indovinate chi arriva? Quattro lettere, due sillabe uguali.


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Honda salta, indovinate chi arriva? Quattro lettere, due sillabe uguali.



Mi gratto ora....


----------



## The Ripper (31 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Honda salta, indovinate chi arriva? Quattro lettere, due sillabe uguali.



Dedè? Pepe? Nenè?


----------



## Djici (31 Luglio 2013)

se e vero che sono stati loro a chiudere la trattativa hanno tutta la mia stima.
anche un "vucumprà" li avrebbe mandati via.

speriamo per ljajic subito


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (31 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Mi gratto ora....



Lo dico da tempo che è sicuro il suo arrivo


----------



## Tifo'o (31 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Da CSKA Mosca Babaev: "Abbiamo sospeso le trattative col Milan, ci sembra impossibile raggiungere un accordo".*


.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (31 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Honda salta, indovinate chi arriva? Quattro lettere, due sillabe uguali.



Kakà


----------



## Ciachi (31 Luglio 2013)

Si...ci mancano solo ex campioni in questa banda di musica...e poi il quadro e' completo!


----------



## Denni90 (1 Agosto 2013)

kakà è extra comunitario se nn sbaglio quindi credo proprio sia imposibile un suo arrivo visto che honda al massimo arriva a gennaio...


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quindi la partita con il Rubin cosa c'entrava?



Niente, come l'infortunio farlocco (o meglio, di due settimane prima) di Milanov, sono delle scuse di Galliani (le notizie a Di Marzio le da direttamente lui).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> kakà è extra comunitario se nn sbaglio quindi credo proprio sia imposibile un suo arrivo visto che honda al massimo arriva a gennaio...



No ha il passaporto italiano.


----------



## 2515 (1 Agosto 2013)

Kakà con lo stipendio che prende e con la tassazione che ci sarebbe? Galliani dovrebbe vendersi il **** per poterlo prendere, figuriamoci con ancelotti come allenatore.


----------



## pennyhill (1 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Kakà con lo stipendio che prende e con la tassazione che ci sarebbe? Galliani dovrebbe vendersi il **** per poterlo prendere, *figuriamoci con ancelotti come allenatore*.



Se Perez riuscisse a liberarsi in qualche modo del contratto di Kakà (cosa che se mai accadrà, imho non sarà prima della prossima stagione), non potrebbe fermarlo nessuno.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2013)

E' il topic di Honda, non quello di Kakà.


----------



## Tobi (1 Agosto 2013)

Non riusciamo nemmeno a prendere un giocatore in scadenza. Bah


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

ragazzi oggi come va situazione?

telefonate?
riunioni?
cauto ottimismo?


----------



## sion (1 Agosto 2013)

cauto ottimismo sempre,ma ora si parla che la decisione verra' presa il 5 agosto..bah

sempre con le scadenze noi


----------



## folletto (1 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> ragazzi oggi come va situazione?
> 
> telefonate?
> riunioni?
> cauto ottimismo?



Secondo le ultime arriverebbe a gennaio, ma io credo che tutto possa sbloccarsi in un attimo


----------



## Diavolo18 (1 Agosto 2013)

Io invece temo di no. A meno che il Milan non aumenta l'offerta in maniera sensibile, e credo che ciò potrebbe avvenire solo con una cessione, che non pare essere nell'aria. Per come vedo le cose ora, dico che al 70% non arriverà in estate.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2013)

*Per il momento la trattativa è in fase di stop, ma il Milan ci riproverà assolutamente. Il fratello di Honda, ieri, era pronto a sbarcare a Milano per sottoscrivere il contratto con i rossoneri. Questo fa capire la volontà del giocatore, che ha in testa solo il Milan e credeva di unirsi ai suoi nuovi compagni già per la tourneè in Usa. 

Gazzetta*


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Agosto 2013)

Ancora? lasciamo perdere non possiamo perdere tempo per tutta la sessione estiva.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Per il momento la trattativa è in fase di stop, ma il Milan ci riproverà assolutamente. Il fratello di Honda, ieri, era pronto a sbarcare a Milano per sottoscrivere il contratto con i rossoneri. Questo fa capire la volontà del giocatore, che ha in testa solo il Milan e credeva di unirsi ai suoi nuovi compagni già per la tourneè in Usa.
> 
> Gazzetta*




.


----------



## Jino (1 Agosto 2013)

Se lo tengano, fin gennaio, ma non scherziamo. Se bisogna pagare tutti quei soldi un giocatore in scadenza siamo fuori dal mondo.


----------



## arcanum (1 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> Secondo le ultime arriverebbe a gennaio, ma io credo che tutto possa sbloccarsi in un attimo



La penso alla stessa identica maniera. I tempi son tanto lunghi (gennaio) quanto potenzialmente brevissimi.
I russi son tosti da convincere e noi abbiamo la manina tirata, anche giustamente, perchè 5 milioni per un giocatore che non è neanche un "Top player" in scadenza tra 5 mesi sono oggettivamente troppi!


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Agosto 2013)

Come riporta di Marzio l'agente di *Honda e gli intermediari sono in in Via Turati*, si riapre la trattitva?


----------



## Diavolo18 (1 Agosto 2013)

Mi sembra più realistico dire che sono lì giustamente per fare il punto della situazione...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Secondo una mia fonte, Honda dovrebbe chiudersi ad agosto.


----------



## sion (1 Agosto 2013)

filtra ottimismo


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> filtra ottimismo



Cauto ottimismi.


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

si ma dai o questi qua sono degli illusi oppure non hanno capito la versione della società.....

o sganci 5 o niente!!


----------



## bargnani83 (1 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo una mia fonte, Honda dovrebbe chiudersi ad agosto.



oggi è agosto.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> oggi è agosto.



Si ma agosto ha 31 giorni.


----------



## robs91 (1 Agosto 2013)

Ma si muovesse a prendere sto calciatore,io non ne posso più di vedere Boateng trequartista.


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si ma agosto ha 31 giorni.



dai almeno il mese però è quello giusto....hahahahaaa.....


----------



## sion (1 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si ma agosto ha 31 giorni.


va be scusa,che ovvieta' e' dire che arriva ad agosto? evviva,e' l'ultimo mese di mercato..per forza..e' chiaro che non aspettiamo gennaio perche' verra' spacciato come il super colpo del nostro mercato.


----------



## admin (1 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Come riporta di Marzio l'agente di *Honda e gli intermediari sono in in Via Turati*, si riapre la trattitva?



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> va be scusa,che ovvieta' e' dire che arriva ad agosto? evviva,e' l'ultimo mese di mercato..per forza..e' chiaro che non aspettiamo gennaio perche' verra' spacciato come il super colpo del nostro mercato.



Veramente ad oggi è più probabile che arrivi a gennaio.


----------



## runner (1 Agosto 2013)

sarebbe importante sapere oltre ai rappresentanti del giocatore quali dirigenti, avvocati e responsabili ci siano del Milan....


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani*:" Ho chiamato 20 volte il presidente del *Cska Mosca per Honda*,ma* ieri ha detto che non vuole più venderlo".*


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> oggi è agosto.





Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si ma agosto ha 31 giorni.




un topic di rivelazioni


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Agosto 2013)

Come riporta Sky sport è terminato da pochi minuti l'incontro per *Honda*, non ci sono novità rilevanti al momento,* la trattativa prosegue,è possibile che lunedi ci siano altri contatti*.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Agosto 2013)

sta cosa mi ha veramente annoiato.. sono sincero.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2013)

Ma vero, che palle oh....


----------



## Gas (1 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> sta cosa mi ha veramente annoiato.. sono sincero.



Ti quoto in pieno.


----------



## sion (1 Agosto 2013)

che tristezza e che noia,non se ne puo' piu'


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Agosto 2013)

Ma basta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio il fratello di Honda aveva già fissato questo viaggio a Milano, perchè oggi sarebbe dovuto arrivare il giocatore, prima del NO di ieri.
Quindi ha approfittato del viaggio a Milano per essere aggiornato sulla situazione.

Oggi dunque non c'è stato nessuno sviluppo, la situazione resta la solita.


----------



## Frikez (1 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;245782 ha scritto:


> Come riporta Sky sport è terminato da pochi minuti l'incontro per *Honda*, non ci sono novità rilevanti al momento,* la trattativa prosegue,è possibile che lunedi ci siano altri contatti*.



Un parto.


----------



## cris (1 Agosto 2013)

che palle sto Honda... quante buffonate per un giocatore normale


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Agosto 2013)

*Dalla Russia filtra ottimismo sull'affare Milan-CSKA. La società rossonera continua ad offrire 3 mln contro i 5 richiesti dai russi, ma le parti alla fine troveranno un accordo, perchè il nipponico spinge per approdare in Italia.*


----------



## Diavolo18 (2 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Dalla Russia filtra ottimismo sull'affare Milan-CSKA. La società rossonera continua ad offrire 3 mln contro i 5 richiesti dai russi, ma le parti alla fine troveranno un accordo, perchè il nipponico spinge per approdare in Italia.*



No, l'articolo da cui è tratta la news è stato scritto da Izvestia che è un giornale online attendibile quanto calciomercato.it per intenderci. Anche peggio a dire il vero, visto che ogni settimana si inventano dei trasferimenti sperando di prenderci. 
Joazinho, Kadlec, etc, tutti presunti attaccanti che devono andare al CSKA sono stati inventati sempre da questo quotidiano, e ovviamente non è successo nulla.
La situazione è la solita. Milan fermo a 3, CSKA fermo a 5. Si sblocca se il Milan sale a 5.


----------



## Djici (2 Agosto 2013)

"filtra cauto ottimismo"

questa sta per diventare la frase piu utilizzata dopo "siamo a posto cosi" e dopo "top mondo"


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2013)

Sbaglio o domani 5 agosto c'è un altro incontro? Avevo letto così


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Dalla Russia filtra ottimismo sull'affare Milan-CSKA. La società rossonera continua ad offrire 3 mln contro i 5 richiesti dai russi, ma le parti alla fine troveranno un accordo, perchè il nipponico spinge per approdare in Italia.*


C'è cauto ottimismo. Certo che noi di sforzi economici ne stiamo facendo, sono loro che non vogliono fare carte e non si smuovono dai cinque milioni.


----------



## The P (4 Agosto 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> che palle sto Honda... *quante buffonate per un giocatore normale*



.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Agosto 2013)

Manco fosse un top player.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Manco fosse un top player.



veramente...posso capire il Real per Bale e più di 100 milioni, ma noi so 2 mesi che stiamo appresso a questo per 5 milioni massimo


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (4 Agosto 2013)

io rimango dell'idea che il milan faccia non bene,ma benissimo a non offrire piu' di 3,5 milioni al cska.La richiesta di 5 è una cosa fuori dal mondo per un calciatore,seppur di ottimo livello,il cui contratto scade tra quattro mesi.O accettano la nostra offerta o lo prendiamo a parametro zero in gennaio


----------



## Doctore (4 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> veramente...posso capire il Real per Bale e più di 100 milioni, ma noi so 2 mesi che stiamo appresso a questo per 5 milioni massimo


A maggior ragione visto che non stiamo parlando di un supercampione mi sembra giusto non svenarsi.


----------



## DannySa (4 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione visto che non stiamo parlando di un supercampione mi sembra giusto non svenarsi.



Se per il serbo ci proveranno altri 7-8 giorni è giusto che per Honda si rimanga così, offerta troppo bassa? allora lo prendiamo a 0 a gennaio.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2013)

Ma basta non se ne può più ... Tutto sto teatrino manco stessimo comprando messi ...


----------



## sion (4 Agosto 2013)

che palle,tutte le nostre trattative sono pallose,tutte,nessuan esclusa,i piu' lenti al mondo ad acquistare giocatori.


----------



## Doctore (4 Agosto 2013)

Siamo la squadra che fa le trattative piu lunghe al mondo


----------



## smallball (4 Agosto 2013)

spero che la fine del calciomercato arrivi in fretta,mi hanno veramente stufato tutti questi teatrini


----------



## sion (4 Agosto 2013)

per fortuna meno un mese all'alba..siamo gli unici tifosi a odiare il calciomercato visto che la nostra societa' non lo sa fare.


----------



## Milo (4 Agosto 2013)

*Il quotidiano russo Izvestia riporta di un improvviso accordo trà il Milan e il Cska, 4 milioni alla squadra russa e 1,8 milioni a stagione per il giocatore.*

Pare però che la notizia non trovi conferme.
per me stavolta ci siamo.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Agosto 2013)

Sperem!che calvario...


----------



## Diavolo18 (4 Agosto 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> No, l'articolo da cui è tratta la news è stato scritto da Izvestia che è un giornale online attendibile quanto calciomercato.it per intenderci. Anche peggio a dire il vero, visto che ogni settimana si inventano dei trasferimenti sperando di prenderci.
> Joazinho, Kadlec, etc, tutti presunti attaccanti che devono andare al CSKA sono stati inventati sempre da questo quotidiano, e ovviamente non è successo nulla.
> La situazione è la solita. Milan fermo a 3, CSKA fermo a 5. Si sblocca se il Milan sale a 5.



^


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> A maggior ragione visto che non stiamo parlando di un supercampione mi sembra giusto non svenarsi.



quello che voglio dire è che non si può stare 2 mesi dietro a Honda


----------



## bmb (5 Agosto 2013)

Per tuttosport è cosa fatta. Questo non arriva più davvero.


----------



## sion (5 Agosto 2013)

peccato,tuttosport


----------



## runner (5 Agosto 2013)

diciamo che quando tutto tace poi le cose si possono sbloccare....

comunque secondo me arriverà a gennaio!!


----------



## sion (5 Agosto 2013)

se arriva adesso pero' ci guadagnamo


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani su Honda:"Non possiamo prendere il giocatore se il club non vuole venderlo, noi siamo sereni,aspettiamo con pazienza".*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Agosto 2013)

Eddai, al posto di Boateng sarebbe molto meglio


----------



## bmb (5 Agosto 2013)

Dai, è finita. Tuttosport ha dato il colpo di grazia alla trattativa.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Agosto 2013)

*Ag Honda:"Tutto dipende dai club, questa settimana il Milan vedrà il Cska, entro la fine della settimana ci saranno novità".*


----------



## Diavolo18 (5 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Honda:"Non possiamo prendere il giocatore se il club non vuole venderlo, noi siamo sereni,aspettiamo con pazienza".*



Dite a Galliani di smetterla. Sono stupidaggini. Tra il CSKA e Honda c'è un patto chiaro. E la cifra è 5 milioni


----------



## Jaqen (6 Agosto 2013)

*ruttosporc, oggi le firme*


----------



## Livestrong (6 Agosto 2013)

Ma solo io spero che non arrivi? Abbiamo saponara in quel ruolo, che senso ha prendere i giovani per poi fargli fare panchina in nome dei fenomeni da baraccone utili solo a vendere qualche maglietta in Giappone?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma solo io spero che non arrivi? Abbiamo saponara in quel ruolo, che senso ha prendere i giovani per poi fargli fare panchina in nome dei fenomeni da baraccone utili solo a vendere qualche maglietta in Giappone?



Ci serve un trequartista vero, Saponara potrebbe non essere pronto per la serie A al momento, Boateng è Boateng, quindi si, Honda ci serve.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma solo io spero che non arrivi? Abbiamo saponara in quel ruolo, che senso ha prendere i giovani per poi fargli fare panchina in nome dei fenomeni da baraccone utili solo a vendere qualche maglietta in Giappone?



Anche io, anche se ho idea che Honda giocherà esterno


----------



## Livestrong (6 Agosto 2013)

Se vuoi esser coperto prendi kaka che seppur vecchio e rotto ti dá più garanzie del nuovo Nakata


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se vuoi esser coperto prendi kaka che seppur vecchio e rotto ti dá più garanzie del nuovo Nakata



Ma Kakà non si regge più in piedi e prende uno sproposito. Honda è un buon giocatore, può farci comodo e poi Saponara dicono che non dia per il momento garanzie dal punto di vista fisico.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma Kakà non si regge più in piedi e prende uno sproposito. Honda è un buon giocatore, può farci comodo e poi Saponara dicono che non dia per il momento garanzie dal punto di vista fisico.



Secondo te se si chiamasse De Paperi e non Honda verrebbe tenuto in considerazione? Io la vedo solo come una mossa di marketing. Voglio dire, l'anno scorso c'era la Lazio su Honda. Ripeto, la Lazio.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo te se si chiamasse De Paperi e non Honda verrebbe tenuto in considerazione? Io la vedo solo come una mossa di marketing. Voglio dire, l'anno scorso c'era la Lazio su Honda. Ripeto, la Lazio.



Beh la Lazio ha fiuto per i giocatori di qualità e comunque il ragazzo ha stoffa, è bravo. Ovviamente non è un fenomeno e né uno che trascina la squadra, ma nel Milan attuale potrebbe fare la sua bella figura.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo te se si chiamasse De Paperi e non Honda verrebbe tenuto in considerazione? Io la vedo solo come una mossa di marketing. Voglio dire, l'anno scorso c'era la Lazio su Honda. Ripeto, la Lazio.



La Lazio quest'anno ha preso Felipe Anderson che nel nostro centrocampo sarebbe oro colato, quindi? 
Kakà è finito, sia fisicamente che mentalmente, sarebbe un buco nell'acqua clamoroso e ci costerebbe anche più di Honda.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Agosto 2013)

Nessuno dei due ha risposto alla domanda però


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2013)

Ho capito dove vuoi andare a parare. Si, Honda interessa anche per l'aspetto marketing, però è un buon giocatore, che migliora la qualità in campo del Milan attuale, quindi l'operazione è da fare, anche per i costi ridotti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei due ha risposto alla domanda però



Qualcuno avremmo dovuto prendere, il fatto che Honda oltre che un buon giocatore sia anche un giocatore che vende qualche maglietta in più ha sicuramente influito ma non è il motivo principale per cui lo cerchiamo.


----------



## runner (6 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei due ha risposto alla domanda però



se si chiamasse in un altro modo e fosse titolare in nazionale, ben apprezzato dalla critica e con una vita privata molto tranquilla per me andrebbe bene ugualmente.....

forse anche il fatto di essere Giapponese gli da delle credenziali importanti comunque....

poi se fa vendere qualche maglietta in più come Bryant che hai in firma tanto meglio


----------



## robs91 (6 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo te se si chiamasse De Paperi e non Honda verrebbe tenuto in considerazione? Io la vedo solo come una mossa di marketing. *Voglio dire, l'anno scorso c'era la Lazio su Honda. Ripeto, la Lazio*.



Beh ormai il nostro livello è più o meno quello....Honda è un buon giocatore che ci serve come il pane perchè non abbiamo in rosa uno con le sue caratteristiche.E' triste da dire ma è così.


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma solo io spero che non arrivi? Abbiamo saponara in quel ruolo, che senso ha prendere i giovani per poi fargli fare panchina in nome dei fenomeni da baraccone utili solo a vendere qualche maglietta in Giappone?



Il problema di Saponara è che quest'anno lo passerà più in infermeria e in palestra che in campo, quindi il più delle volte finirà per giocare Mister Tamarro.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo Laudisa per Honda la strada non è semplicissima*


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Secondo Luidisa per Honda la strada non è semplicissima*



E' molto semplice invece, arriverà a 0 a gennaio.


----------



## Tifo'o (6 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E' molto semplice invece, arriverà a 0 a gennaio.



Intanto andiamo con la capra numero 10  
Il campionato inizia a gennaio secondo Galliani


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Agosto 2013)

Il presidente del *Cska Mosca* si trova in Sardegna, *possibile incontro con Galliani *a fine settimana?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (7 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;249549 ha scritto:


> Il presidente del *Cska Mosca* si trova in Sardegna, *possibile incontro con Galliani *a fine settimana?



Ste news sono totalmente inventate da chi le scrive.


----------



## sion (7 Agosto 2013)

come va con il filtraggio dell'ottimismo?


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> come va con il filtraggio dell'ottimismo?



per ora filtra un cauto ottimismo 

se non firma oggi, firma domani


----------



## admin (7 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani:"Al momento non c'è nessuna possibilità di acquistare Honda perchè il Presidente del Cska è in vacanza"*


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Al momento non c'è nessuna possibilità di acquistare Honda perchè il Presidente del Cska è in vacanza"*



Ma che ca.... Vuol dire?!


----------



## Elshafenomeno (7 Agosto 2013)

ma lo ascoltate ancora? E' una macchietta, su, quando lo capirete sarà sempre troppo tardi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Agosto 2013)

Peccato che sia in vacanza in Sardegna


----------



## Milo (7 Agosto 2013)

secondo me ha un piano in testa...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (7 Agosto 2013)

Vuol dire che quando tornerà dalle vacanze il presidente del CSKA lo chiamerà


----------



## Aphex (8 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;249956 ha scritto:


> Peccato che sia in vacanza in Sardegna


Salta tutto allora, deve essere tassativamente a Forte dei Marmi altrimenti non si chiude


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Agosto 2013)

*"Con Florentino Perez abbiamo cenato perché siamo amici, non abbiamo parlato di calcio e non abbiamo parlato di mercato. Ieri sera c'è stato anche Carlo Ancelotti, quindi incontri tra amici".*


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Agosto 2013)

Faccio i miei migliori complimenti a Galliani per il suo peso forma.
Con tutte le cene che fa dovrebbe essere il doppio di Galeazzi.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Faccio i miei migliori complimenti a Galliani per il suo peso forma.
> Con tutte le cene che fa dovrebbe essere il doppio di Galeazzi.



Cene, caffè ed aperitivi con amici


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Faccio i miei migliori complimenti a Galliani per il suo peso forma.
> Con tutte le cene che fa dovrebbe essere il doppio di Galeazzi.



Firma


----------



## arcanum (8 Agosto 2013)

Fatelo lavorare in santa pace il Gallo...


----------



## peppe75 (8 Agosto 2013)

l'Honda anomala arriva prima della lista Champions.....preliminari ovviamente.
Fidatevi!!


----------



## sion (8 Agosto 2013)

non arriva..a gennaio a zero semmai..


----------



## marco89 (8 Agosto 2013)

Se Galliani dicesse Honda arriva a gennaio a parametro 0 perchè i suoi soldi risparmiati ci aiuteranno a fare un buon acquisto (Ljiacic o un buon difensore centrale) a me andrebbe benissimo!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Agosto 2013)

Ma se serve così tanto per i preliminari, anche nella migliore della ipotesi.... a cosa serve farlo arrivare una manciata di giorni prima?
Non ha neanche il tempo di conoscere i compagni.

Se veramente lo volessero per quella data, avrebbero già sbloccato la situazione da tempo.


----------



## Diavolo18 (8 Agosto 2013)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> l'Honda anomala arriva prima della lista Champions.....preliminari ovviamente.
> Fidatevi!!


Non arriverà. La trattativa è già terminata. 100% confermato.


----------



## Doctore (8 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma se serve così tanto per i preliminari, anche nella migliore della ipotesi.... a cosa serve farlo arrivare una manciata di giorni prima?
> Non ha neanche il tempo di conoscere i compagni.
> 
> Se veramente lo volessero per quella data, avrebbero già sbloccato la situazione da tempo.


ma non arriva...il preliminare si giochera il 4 3 3 senza trequartista.


----------



## Now i'm here (9 Agosto 2013)

Secondo SportItalia *nelle prossime 48 ore ci sarà un ulteriore contatto tra Milan e il CSKA per cercare di convincere il presidente russo a lasciar partire Honda subito e non a gennaio*.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> Secondo SportItalia *nelle prossime 48 ore ci sarà un ulteriore contatto tra Milan e il CSKA per cercare di convincere il presidente russo a lasciar partire Honda subito e non a gennaio*.



Un parto senza fine.......


----------



## sheva90 (9 Agosto 2013)

La trattativa piu lunga ed inutile della storia


----------



## Ciachi (9 Agosto 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> La trattativa piu lunga ed inutile della storia



Avrei capito si parlasse di ibra o gente di questo calibro!!! Siamo diventati la barzelletta d Italia!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Agosto 2013)

PRESIDENTE CSKA

"Honda non andrà al Milan nè per 5 milioni, e nè per 10. Ci hanno mancato di rispetto. Hanno contattato il giocatore ad inizio 2013, quando il regolamento non lo consentiva. Inoltre, il 1 luglio ci hanno proposto uno scambio tra Honda ed una loro riserva. Quale credete sia stata la risposta? Il CSKA è sempre stato disposto ad ascoltare la volontà dei propri giocatori, come nel caso di Vagner Love, ma se pensano che noi cederemo Honda solo perchè a fine contratto, si sbagliano. Bisogna fare tutto con il rispetto, e qui non c'è stato Se il Milan si fosse comportato in maniera corretta avremmo potuto raggiungere un accordo. Ma hanno cercato di minacciarci e provocato un conflitto fra Honda e il club".


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani:" Honda arriverà a Gennaio a meno che il Cska decida di cederlo in questa sessione di mercato".*


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> PRESIDENTE CSKA
> 
> "Honda non andrà al Milan nè per 5 milioni, e nè per 10. Ci hanno mancato di rispetto. Hanno contatto il giocatore ad inizio 2013, quando il regolamento non lo consentiva. Inoltre, il 1 luglio ci hanno proposto uno scambio tra Honda ed una loro riserva. Quale credete sia stata la risposta? Il CSKA è sempre stato disposto ad ascoltare la volontà dei propri giocatori, come nel caso di Vagner Love, ma se pensano che noi cederemo Honda solo perchè a fine contratto, si sbagliano. Bisogna fare tutto con il rispetto, e qui non c'è stato Se il Milan si fosse comportato in maniera corretta avremmo potuto raggiungere un accordo. Ma hanno cercato di minacciarci e provocato un conflitto fra Honda e il club".


Ma perché sempre noi dobbiamo finire col trattare con dei folli?


----------



## DannySa (9 Agosto 2013)

Il club più mafioso al mondo.


----------



## Brain84 (9 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> PRESIDENTE CSKA
> 
> "Honda non andrà al Milan nè per 5 milioni, e nè per 10. Ci hanno mancato di rispetto. Hanno contatto il giocatore ad inizio 2013, quando il regolamento non lo consentiva. Inoltre, il 1 luglio ci hanno proposto uno scambio tra Honda ed una loro riserva. Quale credete sia stata la risposta? Il CSKA è sempre stato disposto ad ascoltare la volontà dei propri giocatori, come nel caso di Vagner Love, ma se pensano che noi cederemo Honda solo perchè a fine contratto, si sbagliano. Bisogna fare tutto con il rispetto, e qui non c'è stato Se il Milan si fosse comportato in maniera corretta avremmo potuto raggiungere un accordo. Ma hanno cercato di minacciarci e provocato un conflitto fra Honda e il club".



Vorrà dire che lo prenderemo a zero a gennaio. Genio.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Agosto 2013)

A tal proposto lui ha detto che non gliene può fregare di meno, perchè sta pieno di soldi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Agosto 2013)

Ma poi non ho capito cosa vuole, offriamo 3 mln che per uno che si libera a ZERO tra 5 mesi non è poco.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma perché sempre noi dobbiamo finire col trattare con dei folli?



Beh dai, sono d'accordo che il CSKA pretende troppo, però non puoi nemmeno proporre 2 noccioline per 2 mesi pensando che il presidente non dica niente. Non ti va bene, giustamente, quanto richiede il club russo? Benissimo, si prende a 0 a gennaio. Non stiamo parlando di Messi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Beh dai, sono d'accordo che il CSKA pretende troppo, però non puoi nemmeno proporre 2 noccioline per 2 mesi pensando che il presidente non dica niente. Non ti va bene, giustamente, quanto richiede il club russo? Benissimo, si prende a 0 a gennaio. Non stiamo parlando di Messi.



3 milioni sono 2 noccioline?


----------



## Frikez (9 Agosto 2013)

Figure d e m m e r d a a ripetizione, dio mio che pezzenti


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (9 Agosto 2013)

Non è un problema di soldi, ma un problema di comportamento.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Figure dem****a a ripetizione, dio mio che pezzenti



Ovviamente, ormai è solo colpa del Milan LOL

Offrire 3 mln per uno che va in scadenza a dicembre è da pezzenti?


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, ormai è solo colpa del Milan LOL
> 
> Offrire 3 mln per uno che va in scadenza a dicembre è da pezzenti?



veramente  sempre colpa nostra, ho sentito pure criticare il Milan nella trattativa per Adem  adesso non mi vengano a dire che noi siamo gli unici che contattiamo prima il giocatore e non la società fanno tutti cosi.


----------



## Frikez (9 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ovviamente, ormai è solo colpa del Milan LOL
> 
> Offrire 3 mln per uno che va in scadenza a dicembre è da pezzenti?



3 milioni? Avremo offerto 300 mila euro o Traorè, vabbè tanto faremo il mercato a gennaio come sempre.


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> 3 milioni sono 2 noccioline?



No (sempre sia vera quell'offerta), ma evidentemente per il CSKA sì.
Se loro sono pazzi, visto che c'è l'accordo col giocatore, si prende a 0 punto e basta.
Non credo che Galliani abbia fatto una figuraccia. Secondo me, sta perdendo un po' troppo tempo per questa trattativa quando sarebbe meglio concentrarsi su altri obiettivi.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> 3 milioni? Avremo offerto 300 mila euro o Traorè, vabbè tanto faremo il mercato a gennaio come sempre.



Tutti i giornali + SKY hanno confermato la notizia dei 3 mln di euro, quindi evidentemente sarà così.


----------



## Milo (9 Agosto 2013)

un altro club che ci taglia la strada per il nostro comportamento, sarà meglio darsi una regolata????


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> un altro club che ci taglia la strada per il nostro comportamento, sarà meglio darsi una regolata????



Eh si perché nessun altro nel mondo prende accordi con gli agenti dei calciatori prima, siamo gli unici, ma per favore.


----------



## Diavolo18 (9 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Eh si perché nessun altro nel mondo prende accordi con gli agenti dei calciatori prima, siamo gli unici, ma per favore.



Assolutamente. L'uscita del pres. del CSKA è patetica e mi dispiace che Honda non sia un giocatore con il carattere "ribelle" perché avrebbe tutto il diritto di andarsene. Il CSKA dovrebbe solo fissare un prezzo e se il Milan arriva vicino a quella cifra cederlo. Punto. Non è che bisogna fare le offerte con un mazzo di rose adesso.
Comunque è il motivo per cui ho detto che è chiusa da diversi giorni


----------



## Milo (9 Agosto 2013)

non mi pare che altri club gli hanno tagliato le uniche 2 trattative consecutivamente solo per il nostro comportamento. mai letto cose del genere di altri club


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> non mi pare che altri club gli hanno tagliato le uniche 2 trattative consecutivamente solo per il nostro comportamento. mai letto cose del genere di altri club


Infatti, la Fiorentina ha solo tagliato fuori la Juve per la corsa a Jovetic più o meno nella stessa maniera.


----------



## Milo (9 Agosto 2013)

non glielo ha venduto per la rivalità trà i due club...


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani:" Honda arriverà a Gennaio a meno che il Cska decida di cederlo in questa sessione di mercato".*



.


----------



## bargnani83 (9 Agosto 2013)

@bagnani83 niente notizie da quella robaccia.

E niente copiaincolla per la 8182897327837893279382673726832673267326732673267832632678 volta


----------



## er piscio de gatto (9 Agosto 2013)

Il presidente del CSKA è inviperito e ha detto che nemmeno per 10M ce lo vendono. Fatta


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> non glielo ha venduto per la rivalità trà i due club...



Stessa cosa per noi, abbiamo offerto 8 mln per uno in scadenza, offerta più che buona.


----------



## Aragorn (9 Agosto 2013)

Ma che ridicolo sto russo, ma allora se veramente vi è stata tutta questa disonestà e scorrettezza già da gennaio perchè non l'ha detto da subito che non vi era possibilità di trattativa ? Beh alla fine meglio così, prendiamolo a gennaio senza dare neppure un euro a sti sfigati.


----------



## Diavolo18 (9 Agosto 2013)

riguardo al post di bagnani che ora è sparito:
Ho letto la news originale su itar-coso che dice che "queste sue parole stanno facendo il giro sui media giapponesi" indicando che lì c'è la fonte originale. (accuratamente omesso nella news italiana). La news originale proviene da Nikkan Sports e quanto riportato è quanto speculato dal giornalista e non quanto detto da Honda.


----------



## Milo (9 Agosto 2013)

*Honda intervistato dalla stampa giapponese :"È vero che ci sono negoziati e sono nella fase finale". *

per galliani arriverà a gennaio e honda dice che ci siamo quasi... mha...


----------



## Diavolo18 (9 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> *Honda intervistato alla stampa giapponese :"È vero che ci sono negoziati e sono nella fase finale". *
> 
> per galliani arriverà a gennaio e honda dice che ci siamo quasi... mha...



La risposta è più facile di quel che credi: Honda non ha detto questo. Non ha detto "fase finale" come dire è fatta


----------



## Milo (9 Agosto 2013)

non capisco cosa intendi, ho ripreso la notizia dalla gazzetta che come titolo dice che per lui la trattativa è quasi conclusa


----------



## Diavolo18 (9 Agosto 2013)

Sì. La gazzetta riporta la news da Nikkan Sports, che mi sono fatto tradurre. Secondo Nikkan è "fatta", non secondo Honda. Nell'articolo Honda è citato si e no un paio di volte e non dice nulla.


----------



## Jino (9 Agosto 2013)

Per fase finale può anche significare che a breve ci saranno le firme, ma per arrivare a gennaio!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Agosto 2013)

Son curioso di sapere chi giornalista della Gds ha tradotto dal giapponese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Agosto 2013)

Già nei giorni scorsi c'era stato questo equivoco da parte di qualche articolo... Honda deve comunque firmare per arrivare a gennaio, e ci si riferisce a quella trattativa.


----------



## Frikez (9 Agosto 2013)

Arriva a gennaio, ma và


----------



## The Ripper (9 Agosto 2013)

che casino


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2013)

*Il presidente del Cska tuona:"Il club italiano deve capire che tutte queste chiacchiere devono finire. L'affare non si farà. Non venderemo Honda al Milan nè per 5 milioni di dollari nè per 10. Le parti devono rispettare una certa etica nelle trattative e noi non tolleriamo atteggiamenti irriguardosi".*


----------



## korma (9 Agosto 2013)

che pagliaccio....tra 4 messi lo perde gratis e viene a fare il gradasso....a sto punto lo lascerei la fino a gennaio solo per ripicca.


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il presidente del Cska tuona:"Il club italiano deve capire che tutte queste chiacchiere devono finire. L'affare non si farà. Non venderemo Honda al Milan nè per 5 milioni di dollari nè per 10. Le parti devono rispettare una certa etica nelle trattative e noi non tolleriamo atteggiamenti irriguardosi".*



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Agosto 2013)

Mi rendo conto che era meglio prenderlo subito ma visti i comportamenti le accuse ecc lo prendiamo a 0 a gennaio e tanti saluti.


----------



## Albijol (9 Agosto 2013)

Il club più odiato dai presidenti delle altre squadre al mondo


----------



## Doctore (9 Agosto 2013)

Galliani dice che arriva a gennaio...Poi se il giocatore spinge per venire prima... cosa centra il milan?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Albijol ha scritto:


> Il club più odiato dai presidenti delle altre squadre al mondo


----------



## Jino (9 Agosto 2013)

Io credo ci sia poco da fare i permalosi, il Milan si è comportanto in un modo eticamente poco corretto, ma tutti agiscono cosi nel mondo del calcio. Credo sia inutile fare gli uomini d'onore e d'altri tempi. Il Milan per un calciatore in scadenza tra sei mesi ha fatto un'offerta 2-3 mln congrua. Non la accettano perchè sono ricconi? Amen, arriverà a zero a gennaio.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Agosto 2013)

L'anno scorso il Liverpool per l'affare Aquilani, ora Fiorentina e CSKA, anni fa il San Paolo per Hernanes. Anche a livello dirigenziale siamo diventati una barzelletta. Ormai gli unici disposti a trattare con noi sono i peggio pezzenti rimasti (Genoa, Inter, Samp...)


----------



## Denni90 (9 Agosto 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso il Liverpool per l'affare Aquilani, ora Fiorentina e CSKA, anni fa il San Paolo per Hernanes. Anche a livello dirigenziale siamo diventati una barzelletta. Ormai gli unici disposti a trattare con noi sono i peggio pezzenti rimasti (Genoa, Inter, Samp...)



alcuni tifosi sono ancora + patetici... compreso tu


----------



## Albijol (9 Agosto 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso il Liverpool per l'affare Aquilani, ora Fiorentina e CSKA, anni fa il San Paolo per Hernanes. Anche a livello dirigenziale siamo diventati una barzelletta. Ormai gli unici disposti a trattare con noi sono i peggio pezzenti rimasti (Genoa, Inter, Samp...)



NOn dimentichiamoci del Presidente del Montpellier Nicollin " Hanno venduto Thiago Silva per 40 milioni e a me vogliono darmene 5-6 per Yanga-Mbiwa. Se Kojak me ne offre 25-30 ci penso."


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (9 Agosto 2013)

a questo punto peggio per il cska... sarà nostro a parametro zero in gennaio


----------



## Doctore (9 Agosto 2013)

Albijol ha scritto:


> NOn dimentichiamoci del Presidente del Montpellier Nicollin " Hanno venduto Thiago Silva per 40 milioni e a me vogliono darmene 5-6 per Yanga-Mbiwa. Se Kojak me ne offre 25-30 ci penso."


Infatti l hanno venduto per 8 mil al newcastle mica 10/15...Dichiarazioni per far aumentare il prezzo.


----------



## admin (9 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il presidente del Cska tuona:"Il club italiano deve capire che tutte queste chiacchiere devono finire. L'affare non si farà. Non venderemo Honda al Milan nè per 5 milioni di dollari nè per 10. Le parti devono rispettare una certa etica nelle trattative e noi non tolleriamo atteggiamenti irriguardosi".*



.


----------



## Dexter (9 Agosto 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso il Liverpool per l'affare Aquilani, ora Fiorentina e CSKA, anni fa il San Paolo per Hernanes. Anche a livello dirigenziale siamo diventati una barzelletta. Ormai gli unici disposti a trattare con noi sono i peggio pezzenti rimasti (Genoa, Inter, Samp...)


in linea generale hai ragione,ma sai perchè accadono spesso al Milan queste situazioni sgradevoli? perchè trattiamo sempre i parametri 0,i giocatori in scadenza e quelli in rotta con la società. ovvio che i presidenti dei rispettivi giocatori reagiscano "nervosamente". siamo dei pezzenti


----------



## Frikez (9 Agosto 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso il Liverpool per l'affare Aquilani, ora Fiorentina e CSKA, anni fa il San Paolo per Hernanes. Anche a livello dirigenziale siamo diventati una barzelletta. Ormai gli unici disposti a trattare con noi sono i peggio pezzenti rimasti (Genoa, Inter, Samp...)



Aggiungici l'incompetenza di Galliani nello scovare giovani talenti e la mancanza di un DS e il gioco è fatto.

Stiamo seguendo 100 tra i migliori giovani in circolazione (cit.)


----------



## hiei87 (9 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> in linea generale hai ragione,ma sai perchè accadono spesso al Milan queste situazioni sgradevoli? perchè trattiamo sempre i parametri 0,i giocatori in scadenza e quelli in rotta con la società. ovvio che i presidenti dei rispettivi giocatori reagiscano "nervosamente". siamo dei pezzenti



E' così senza dubbio, però se i presidenti delle altre squadre reagiscono sempre così solo con noi significa che qualcosa di sbagliato nella nostra strategia probabilmente c'è....

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Denni90 ha scritto:


> alcuni tifosi sono ancora + patetici... compreso tu



Ok hanno sempre torto gli altri e sempre ragione noi....


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il presidente del Cska tuona:"Il club italiano deve capire che tutte queste chiacchiere devono finire. L'affare non si farà. Non venderemo Honda al Milan nè per 5 milioni di dollari nè per 10. Le parti devono rispettare una certa etica nelle trattative e noi non tolleriamo atteggiamenti irriguardosi".*



Sti presidenti che fanno i figaccioni quando hanno palesemente il coltello dalla parte della lama fanno abbastanza ridere.


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Agosto 2013)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> alcuni tifosi sono ancora + patetici... compreso tu



Allora questo è il primo ed ultimo avvertimento. Altri commenti come questo verso gli utenti e sei fuori un mese.


----------



## Frikez (9 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> in linea generale hai ragione,ma sai perchè accadono spesso al Milan queste situazioni sgradevoli? perchè trattiamo sempre i parametri 0,i giocatori in scadenza e quelli in rotta con la società. ovvio che i presidenti dei rispettivi giocatori reagiscano "nervosamente". siamo dei pezzenti



A parte questo secondo me Galliani sbaglia a delegare i vari Riso, Bronzetti e compagnia..una volta spariva dai radar e si muoveva di persona per chiudere gli ingaggi andando a prendere gente del calibro di Ibra oppure Ronaldinho.

Ora invece se ne sta a Forte dei Marmi o a cena con Preziosi e fa il mercato in questo modo boh, Braida ormai conta meno di 0..quei pochi buoni che aveva segnalato (Pastore e Lamela su tutti) non sono mai stati considerati.


----------



## tequilad (9 Agosto 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso il Liverpool per l'affare Aquilani, ora Fiorentina e CSKA, anni fa il San Paolo per Hernanes. Anche a livello dirigenziale siamo diventati una barzelletta. Ormai gli unici disposti a trattare con noi sono i peggio pezzenti rimasti (Genoa, Inter, Samp...)



Una barzelletta sarebbe strapagare uno che arriverebbe comunque gratis tra 4 mesi...


----------



## gabuz (10 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Una barzelletta sarebbe strapagare uno che arriverebbe comunque gratis tra 4 mesi...


Sono d'accordo. Soprattutto uno che non è né Iniesta né Zidane... anzi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Denni90 ha scritto:


> alcuni tifosi sono ancora + patetici... compreso tu


Cerchiamo di evitare le offese. Discutere va bene, avere opinioni divergenti è legittimo, ma sempre nel rispetto del regolamento del forum.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Agosto 2013)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Una barzelletta sarebbe strapagare uno che arriverebbe comunque gratis tra 4 mesi...



Sì ma io infatti ritengo legittima la scelta di Galliani. Probabilmente ad essere discutibili sono i modi. Honda non possiamo prenderlo subito? Benissimo, arriverà a gennaio, intanto andiamo su un altro, senza fare troppi teatrini e starne a parlare troppo con i media, anche perchè il tempo stringe. Ogni nostra trattativa ormai è una tragedia greca.
Penso sia questo che abbia infastidito anche il presidente del CSKA. Situazioni simili si sono già verificate in altre occasioni, tanto che da club "amico" di tutte le società principali di Europa, siamo passati a club sgradito a molti. L'affare Aquilani, regalato quasi per ripicca alla Viola a condizioni forse più favorevoli di quelle che proponevamo noi, è l'esempio perfetto.
Che poi la situazione sia figlia della politica a budget 0 dettata dalla presidenza non c'è dubbio, ma questi modi di condurre le trattative attuati da Galliani (oltretutto non uno sprovveduto) sembrano a me, ed evidentemente non solo, un po' da accattoni, oltre ad essere poco efficaci...


----------



## Tobi (10 Agosto 2013)

Stavolta non mi sento di accusare galliani.. ha offerto 3.5 milioni di euro per honda che a gennaio va via a 0.. ha offerto 8 milioni per ljajv che a giungno va via a 0.. tevez è stato pagato 9 tanto per far un esempio, perche noi dovremmo pagare honda 5 e ljajc 12?


----------



## Graxx (10 Agosto 2013)

il fatto che venga accusato sempre di scorrettezza xò non mi sta bene...perchè alla fine penso lavorino e si muovano tutti come Galliani...cmq honda prendiamocelo a 0 a gennaio...non penso arrivando adesso faccia chi sa quale differenza...concentriamoci su ljajic e un difensore magari di prospettiva...cmq non astori..


----------



## folletto (10 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Stavolta non mi sento di accusare galliani.. ha offerto 3.5 milioni di euro per honda che a gennaio va via a 0.. ha offerto 8 milioni per ljajv che a giungno va via a 0.. tevez è stato pagato 9 tanto per far un esempio, perche noi dovremmo pagare honda 5 e ljajc 12?



Hai ragione, ma a noi uno dei due servirebbe subito. Quindi o si fa un piccolo sforzo oppure bisogna cercare un'alternativa, e a zero (o comunque a poco) di roba buona non trovi niente


----------



## admin (11 Agosto 2013)

*Bronzetti e la verità su Honda, raccontata alla Gazzetta*:"Il Milan non è stato scorretto, è il Cska che ha cambiato idea. A metà Giugno Hiro mi contatto per aiutare a coronare il sogno di suo fratello: giocare con il Milan. Mi misi subito all'opera e chiamai Galliani che sembrò subito interessato ma volle consultarsi prima con l'allenatore. Poco dopo ci convocò tutti in Via Turati per il 3 Luglio, proprio per fare le cose in regola.Il Cska è stato interpellato immediatamente. Galliani quel pomeriggio chiese a Gandini di chiamare il presidente dei russi. Il Cska si prese qualche giorno per riflettere, poi rispose con uno strano calcolo. Secondo loro, Honda valeva 20 milioni. Ma, visto che era in scadenza, ne chiedevano 5. Il Milan rispose con una proposta di 3 milioni, ritenuti insufficienti. Poi il Cska ha acquistato un giocatore bulgaro per sostituire Honda, ma si è infortunato. E' stato questo, forse, il motivo del voltafaccia. Non si può dare dello scorretto a Galliani, lo conosco da 36 anni e ci tiene a coltivare i buoni rapporti".


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Agosto 2013)

Comunque a perder tempo dietro a Honda e Ljajic, siamo all'11 agosto e non abbiamo preso nessuno.


----------



## Jino (11 Agosto 2013)

Ma infatti a sembrano proprio questi russi belli matti...


----------



## admin (12 Agosto 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 12 Agosto

Milan: nuovo tentativo per Honda col Cska. C'è tempo fino al 19 per schierarlo contro il Psv*


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Agosto 2013)

Io spero che honda a sto punto sia uno specchietto per le allodole in modo che Galliani possa lavorare tranquillamente sottotraccia per un centrocampista da pretendere se passiamo i preliminari....io spero in erikssen .A gennaio parlavano di Kakà e poi é arrivato balo ...ibra è arrivato a fine mercato...speriamo possa essere cosi


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Agosto 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Io spero che honda a sto punto sia uno specchietto per le allodole in modo che Galliani possa lavorare tranquillamente sottotraccia per un centrocampista da pretendere se passiamo i preliminari....io spero in erikssen .A gennaio parlavano di Kakà e poi é arrivato balo ...ibra è arrivato a fine mercato...speriamo possa essere cosi



Un trequartista serve c'è poco da fare altro che specchietto per le allodole.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Agosto 2013)

basta con Honda, lo prendiamo a gennaio a 0.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 12 Agosto
> 
> Milan: nuovo tentativo per Honda col Cska. C'è tempo fino al 19 per schierarlo contro il Psv*



.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Agosto 2013)

Sembra palese che arriverà a Gennaio ormai


----------



## Milo (12 Agosto 2013)

scambio alla pari con antonini


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> scambio alla pari con antonini



se permetti non mi va di dare uno del nostro vivaio per avere honda... poi il nostro e pure piu giovine


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (12 Agosto 2013)

che senso ha schierarlo dopo 2 giorni che è arrivato? non si troverebbe nemmeno coi compagni


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2013)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> che senso ha schierarlo dopo 2 giorni che è arrivato? non si troverebbe nemmeno coi compagni



quando hai qualita e intelligenza tattica e tutto piu semplice... non stiamo parlando di un difensore dove e importantissima l'intesa... ma di un giocatore a chi non chiediamo niente, solo di giocare come sa...

e anche se fosse vero che rischiamo con lui, e sempre meglio di boateng che conosce i compagni e non fa comunque nulla di buono


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2013)

Lui è già in forma fisica, quindi si potrebbe scendere in campo anche due giorni dopo l'arrivo.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lui è già in forma fisica, quindi si potrebbe scendere in campo anche due giorni dopo l'arrivo.



Vero. D'altro canto, a inizio Marzo secondo me sarà esausto. Tra Confederation, e CSKA ha riposato pochissimo.


----------



## Jino (12 Agosto 2013)

Molto probabile. Anche se il fatto di andare al Milan gli può dare lo stimolo giusto per passarci sopra.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Molto probabile. Anche se il fatto di andare al Milan gli può dare lo stimolo giusto per passarci sopra.



Ci credo poco. Ad ogni modo spero che se accusasse un calo psico-fisico non ci si metta a dire che è un mezzo giocatore...


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci credo poco. Ad ogni modo spero che se accusasse un calo psico-fisico non ci si metta a dire che è un mezzo giocatore...



un trequartista di qualita che non corre troppo... insomma non e la fine del mondo.
se riesce a mettere le punte un paio di volte davanti al portiere anche non coprendo molto a me va bene lo stesso
pero per un certo periodo... perche se deve stare sempre fermo allora era meglio tenere ronaldinho.


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, 12 Agosto
> 
> Milan: nuovo tentativo per Honda col Cska. C'è tempo fino al 19 per schierarlo contro il Psv*



.


----------



## Frikez (12 Agosto 2013)

Arriverà morto a gennaio e non potrà giocare in Champions, prevedo grandi partite in Italia 



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> .



Ma Fester sta settimana è a Forte dei Marmi, come lo faremo un nuovo tentativo?


----------



## bargnani83 (12 Agosto 2013)

vorrei far notare che il campionato russo finisce a fine novembre.dovesse arrivare a gennaio avrebbe 1 mese abbondante di ferie.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> un trequartista di qualita che non corre troppo... insomma non e la fine del mondo.
> se riesce a mettere le punte un paio di volte davanti al portiere anche non coprendo molto a me va bene lo stesso
> pero per un certo periodo... perche se deve stare sempre fermo allora era meglio tenere ronaldinho.



Secondo me la fai troppo facile, è un trequartista ma ne risentirà sicuro.

Mi sono venuti in mente gli esempi non tanto di Krasic (che effettivamente è un giocatore atletico), quanto di Hernanes, che per caratteristiche assomiglia a Honda. Mi ricordo che ebbe un calo fisiologico alla fine del suo primo anno, perchè veniva dal Brasile, dove in estate si gioca, e soprattutto perchè c'era la fase finale della Copa Libertadores (dove il San Paolo perse in finale con l'Inter).

- - - Aggiornato - - -



bargnani83 ha scritto:


> vorrei far notare che il campionato russo finisce a fine novembre.dovesse arrivare a gennaio avrebbe 1 mese abbondante di ferie.



Eh ma poi in tal caso dovrebbe riprendere la preparazione completamente da capo.


----------



## Frikez (12 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> vorrei far notare che il campionato russo finisce a fine novembre.dovesse arrivare a gennaio avrebbe 1 mese abbondante di ferie.



I nostri quando tornano a luglio sono già pronti per giocare? Non mi pare, dato che fanno un mese e mezzo di preparazione.


----------



## Djici (12 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me la fai troppo facile, è un trequartista ma ne risentirà sicuro.
> 
> Mi sono venuti in mente gli esempi non tanto di Krasic (che effettivamente è un giocatore atletico), quanto di Hernanes, che per caratteristiche assomiglia a Honda. Mi ricordo che ebbe un calo fisiologico alla fine del suo primo anno, perchè veniva dal Brasile, dove in estate si gioca, e soprattutto perchè c'era la fase finale della Copa Libertadores (dove il San Paolo perse in finale con l'Inter).
> 
> ...



ma non ho detto che le sue prestazioni non ne risentirano... volevo solo dire che un honda che cammina dovrebbe essere piu utile di un boateng che corre.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (12 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un trequartista serve c'è poco da fare altro che specchietto per le allodole.


Concordo ma se fino a gennaio giochiamo con il 433 credo che possiamo farne a meno risparmiando qualcosa e investendo tutto sul centrocampo....e se il presidentissimo vuole assolutamente il cambio di modulo tiri fuori i soldi.Con boateng è palese che non si può giocare


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Agosto 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> ma non ho detto che le sue prestazioni non ne risentirano... volevo solo dire che un honda che cammina dovrebbe essere piu utile di un boateng che corre.



Di questo Boateng che corre senza dubbio.

Sarò matto, ma credo ancora nel suo recupero. Soprattutto se venisse acquistato un trequartista.


----------



## 2515 (12 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Di questo Boateng che corre senza dubbio.
> 
> Sarò matto, ma credo ancora nel suo recupero. Soprattutto se venisse acquistato un trequartista.



sì sei matto ,perché NON C'E' NIENTE DA RECUPARE! Boateng per giocare bene in questo milan dovrebbe essere valido tatticamente, e questo non lo è MAI STATO!


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sì sei matto ,perché NON C'E' NIENTE DA RECUPARE! Boateng per giocare bene in questo milan dovrebbe essere valido tatticamente, e questo non lo è MAI STATO!



Mi accontento di quello del primo anno. Con qualche bella perla nelle partite che contano.


----------



## runner (13 Agosto 2013)

quindi pure Honda non arriva adesso.....


----------



## admin (14 Agosto 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport riporta che Honda rientrerà a Mosca a Ferragosto, e farà un nuovo tentativo con il Presidente del Cska. Lui vuole andare via subito. E' difficile che l'affare vada in porto in questa sessione di mercato. Al momento le possibilità sono pochissime, ed anche il Milan è pessimista. Ma i rossoneri hanno lasciato un posto libero nella lista per i playoff di Champions. *


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Agosto 2013)

Ancora su Honda  inutile insistere, lo prendiamo a gennaio, ora prendiamo qualcun'altro


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Agosto 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/keisuke-honda-gol-su-punizione-contro-luruguay-vt9940.html#post253599 <---clicca qui.


----------



## odio23 (14 Agosto 2013)

Honda Amazing Free Kick Goal vs Uruguay ~ Japan 2 4 Uruguay - YouTube


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Agosto 2013)

No ma l'assist per il primo gol ?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (14 Agosto 2013)

Non hanno tutti i torti a chiedere 5 milioni, a loro serve di più un Honda in forma piuttosto che 5 milioni, o anche di più, in cassa.


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Agosto 2013)

Io dico che ce la faremo a prenderlo ora, come detto in un altro topic, sono fondamentali i preliminari per il nostro "mercato"


----------



## Brain84 (14 Agosto 2013)

Io non ce la faccio più. Per prendere qualunque calciatore ci mettiamo mesi, che stress


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani:"Honda?Arrivati a questo punto credo che arrivi a Gennaio a parametro 0".*


----------



## Serginho (16 Agosto 2013)

Boateng in campo fino a gennaio non ce la faccio a sopportarlo


----------



## Milo (16 Agosto 2013)

Ma Honda nn parlava ieri con la dirigenza in Russia??


----------



## Frikez (16 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;254071 ha scritto:


> *Galliani:"Honda?Arrivati a sto punto credo che arrivi a Gennaio a parametro 0".*



Si era capito un mese fa, il bello è che sapendo che sarebbe comunque arrivato a gennaio non hanno cercato un'alternativa.


----------



## arcanum (16 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma Honda nn parlava ieri con la dirigenza in Russia??



Pare di si ma se non ricordo male questa notizia l'ha data Ruttosport quindi molto probabilmente Honda ieri stava a casa a giocare alla playstation


----------



## Milo (16 Agosto 2013)

Lo diceva anche la gazzetta.... Bo...


----------



## 2515 (16 Agosto 2013)

no era oggi che doveva parlare.


----------



## Angstgegner (16 Agosto 2013)

Honda è un po' come i tormentoni estivi.
Magari all'inizio ti piacciono pure, ma dopo un po' ti massacrano i cosiddetti.
Credo di non tollerarlo più già prima del suo arrivo a gennaio, a meno che ci faccia vincere lo scudetto


----------



## Jino (16 Agosto 2013)

Giusto arrivi a gennaio, perchè regalare tanti soldi senza motivi ai russi!?


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Di Marzio probabilmente *la prossima settimana il Cska Mosca incontrerà il Milan per Honda*, il giapponese ha ribadito la voglia di andare subito al *Milan*. *Non ci sono* comunque i *tempi *per *inserire il giocatore nella lista Champions League.*


----------



## robs91 (16 Agosto 2013)

Che noia sta trattativa....ma soprattutto che tristezza per come ci siamo ridotti...


----------



## baresi90 (16 Agosto 2013)

Tutta questa puzza per un giocatore leggermente sopra lo scarso..mah.


----------



## Dexter (16 Agosto 2013)

lo vogliamo perchè porta tanti soldi in sponsor,mica per altro. forse non avete capito. del lato tecnico non frega più a nessuno.


----------



## Milo (16 Agosto 2013)

Mha, per me sarebbe un titolare inamovibile sinceramente...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Agosto 2013)

Comunque fosse stato un top player non sarebbe rimasto fino a 27 anni in un campionato pessimo in una squadra mediocre.
E' un buon giocatore, nulla più.


----------



## 2515 (16 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque fosse stato un top player non sarebbe rimasto fino a 27 anni in un campionato pessimo in una squadra mediocre.
> E' un buon giocatore, nulla più.



sta top player è una parola che mi sta sui cosiddetti prima di tutto, sto qua in confronto a boateng è maradona. E francamente spesso è stato cercato ma i russi hanno sempre chiesto cifre esorbitanti.


----------



## S T B (16 Agosto 2013)

per noi sarebbe oro colato, ma se non fosse perchè in questo momento ci serve come il pane io lo lascerei tranquillamente fino a gennaio là... di presidenti strozzini ce ne sono fin troppi nel calcio


----------



## baresi90 (16 Agosto 2013)

è un nakata..fà cacà anche lui..


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Agosto 2013)

che noia


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> sta top player è una parola che mi sta sui cosiddetti prima di tutto, sto qua in confronto a boateng è maradona. E francamente spesso è stato cercato ma i russi hanno sempre chiesto cifre esorbitanti.



Già che è giapponese vuol dire che non può essere più di un buon giocatore.


----------



## Djici (16 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Già che è giapponese vuol dire che non può essere più di un buon giocatore.



dwight york e weah sono i primissimi nomi che mi sono venuti in mente.
la nazionalita non conta se sei bravo.


----------



## fabiosweet (16 Agosto 2013)

comunque è scontato che arrivi a gennaio tanto euro non c'è nè e a parametro zero diventa un campione


----------



## admin (17 Agosto 2013)

*Honda le sta provando tutte per trasferirsi al Milan* entro la fine del mercato estivo. Il giapponese ha chiesto al DS del Cska un *ultimo incontro tra Galliani ed il presidente del club russo*. Ed avverrà molto presto. Il Milan, comunque, difficilmente alzerà l'offerta.

Pedullà


----------



## Darren Marshall (17 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Già che è giapponese vuol dire che non può essere più di un buon giocatore.


----------



## 2515 (17 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Già che è giapponese vuol dire che non può essere più di un buon giocatore.



Ripetilo a Kagawa.
O a Weah.

La regione non conta niente.


----------



## Angstgegner (17 Agosto 2013)

Arriva oggi a Milanello con lo stesso elicottero di Saito in _Inception_ e gioca subito col Derthona


----------



## Jaqen (17 Agosto 2013)

Situazione stagnante per un giocatore buono. Da solo non ci farà vincere il campionato, ci voleva anche Ljajic, mannaggia


----------



## Tifo'o (17 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Honda le sta provando tutte per trasferirsi al Milan* entro la fine del mercato estivo. Il giapponese ha chiesto al DS del Cska un *ultimo incontro tra Galliani ed il presidente del club russo*. Ed avverrà molto presto. Il Milan, comunque, difficilmente alzerà l'offerta.
> 
> Pedullà


Honda deve essere un bravo ragazzo, penso che una testa calda creerebbe panico nello spoliatoio per farsi mandare via o in tribuna ed aspettare gennaio. Il giapponese inisiste perchè
1) Non si sa mai che possa esserci un infortunio
2) Giocare la CL


----------



## Jaqen (17 Agosto 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Honda deve essere un bravo ragazzo, penso che una testa calda creerebbe panico nello spoliatoio per farsi mandare via o in tribuna ed aspettare gennaio. Il giapponese inisiste perchè
> 1) Non si sa mai che possa esserci un infortunio
> 2) Giocare la CL


Più di ogni altra cosa...


----------



## Diavolo18 (17 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Già che è giapponese vuol dire che non può essere più di un buon giocatore.



Torno dalle vacanze e mi devo leggere 'ste cose... 






comunque ho già detto a tempo debito che non arrivarerà in estate al 90%...


----------



## runner (17 Agosto 2013)

dai ragazzi non vedo l' ora che arrivi!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (17 Agosto 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *Honda *ritornato dopo l'amichevole con la sua nazionale *ha incontrato il dirigente del Cska Mosca ribadendogli la voglia di approdare al Milan da subito*. Il direttore generale ha promesso al giocatore di parlare con il Presidente (non vuole trattare con il Milan). Se il presidente decidesse di accontentare il giocatore* i tempi sarebbero comunque lunghi *visto che Giner è ancora in vacanza.


----------



## admin (19 Agosto 2013)

*Oggi Honda aspetta che il Cska fissi il vertice con Galliani. Fiato sospeso per mercoledì.
*
Gazzetta


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2013)

Uno strazio.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2013)

Fortuna che non teniamo il fiato sospeso dal giorno del raduno sennò qua dentro eravamo già tutti morti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fortuna che non teniamo il fiato sospeso dal giorno del raduno sennò qua dentro eravamo già tutti morti


Ma guarda, nell'ambiente c'è cauto ottimismo.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Agosto 2013)

Le prime notizie, uscirono, se non erro, il 26 giugno. Ancora nulla.


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2013)

Alcuni che hanno visto la gara di Honda col CSKA, dicono che il nipponico abbia salutato tutto il pubblico come se quella dovesse essere l'ultima gara in Russia.


----------



## SuperMilan (19 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Alcuni che hanno visto la gara di Honda col CSKA, dicono che il nipponico abbia salutato tutto il pubblico come se quella dovesse essere l'ultima gara in Russia.



Abbiamo anche gli informatori russi .


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Agosto 2013)

Ma poi tutto sto hype per un giocatore mediocre ... Neanche fosse messi ... Come siamo messi male ..


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Abbiamo anche gli informatori russi .



Ho letto su internet che uscito al 90', ha salutato tutto il pubblico come se fosse l'addio al club russo. Forse può essere indicativo.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2013)

"Lacrime in spogliatoio" "Cauto ottimismo" "Ultimo saluto" "Vertice a breve"......


----------



## er piscio de gatto (19 Agosto 2013)

"Scatto decisivo"


----------



## Jaqen (19 Agosto 2013)

"Ultimatum"


----------



## DannySa (19 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma poi tutto sto hype per un giocatore mediocre ... Neanche fosse messi ... Come siamo messi male ..



Noi siamo honda male..


----------



## ed.vedder77 (19 Agosto 2013)

Non sarà un top player ama noi servirebbe parecchio..speriamo arrivi davvero entro il due settembre. "I giorni del condor "


----------



## Dexter (19 Agosto 2013)

ma perchè spendere 4 milioni per un giocatore che arriva a zero a gennaio  ma compriamo qualcun'altro!


----------



## Diavolo18 (19 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma perchè spendere 4 milioni per un giocatore che arriva a zero a gennaio  ma compriamo qualcun'altro!



ancora al 19 agosto con questi discorsi?
solite risposte

- perché col Milan di fatto non ha firmato niente per gennaio
- perché ci serve ora se si vuole che giochi in champions 
- perché se trovi un giocatore con la stessa esperienza internazionale allo stesso prezzo beh, chiama Galliani

detto questo, ormai non arriverà


----------



## Dexter (19 Agosto 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> ancora al 19 agosto con questi discorsi?
> solite risposte
> 
> - perché col Milan di fatto non ha firmato niente per gennaio
> ...


se non arriva in questa sessione di mercato firmerà sicuramente un pre-accordo per gennaio. vuole solo il milan,è palese,non c'è rischio che vada altrove. è un giocatore che NON fa attualmente la differenza,non mi trovo d'accordo a spendere 4 milioni per farlo giocare i gironi di champions...a 4 milioni non si trova nient'altro,ma ne abbiamo offerti 8 per ljalic...8+4 fa 12 e con quella cifra qualcuno buono lo prendi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani:"Honda?Nessuna novità".*


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2013)

*Galliani su Honda:"Siamo in contatto con il Cska, ma ci vincola il patto di segretezza". Nel Milan c'è ottimismo.*

Gazzetta


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Honda:"Siamo in contatto con il Cska, ma ci vincola il patto di segretezza". Nel Milan c'è ottimismo.*
> 
> Gazzetta



Cauto?


----------



## Butcher (20 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Cauto?



Certamente!


----------



## MaggieCloun (20 Agosto 2013)

Basta che arrivi in questa sessione di mercato.


----------



## sion (20 Agosto 2013)

filtra quindi?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (20 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> filtra quindi?



Certo, filtra cauto ottimismo. La sensazione è che arrivi subito, il giocatore vuole solo il Milan e parlerà col presidente del CSKA.
E' la settimana decisiva, si chiude a breve.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Certo, filtra cauto ottimismo. La sensazione è che arrivi subito, il giocatore vuole solo il Milan e parlerà col presidente del CSKA.
> E' la settimana decisiva, si chiude a breve.



Poco dopo: Nulla di fatto, il CSKA non si muove dalla sua originale richiesta di 5 milioni, il Milan tenterà un nuovo assalto nei prossimi giorni, Honda cercherà di farsi cedere chiedendo al club di lasciarlo andare.


----------



## DannySa (20 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Poco dopo: Nulla di fatto, il CSKA non si muove dalla sua originale richiesta di 5 milioni, il Milan tenterà un nuovo assalto nei prossimi giorni, Honda cercherà di farsi cedere chiedendo al club di lasciarlo andare.



Dal Giappone si dice che Honda sia del Milan, a breve nuovo contatto.
Galliani smentisce, Cska furioso, mercato fermo.
Settimana prossima decisiva pare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Certo, filtra cauto ottimismo. La sensazione è che arrivi subito, il giocatore vuole solo il Milan e parlerà col presidente del CSKA.
> E' la settimana decisiva, si chiude a breve.


Frase standard di ogni giornalista di ogni testata su Honda al Milan


----------



## sion (20 Agosto 2013)

adesso ce anche trapela oltre che filtra

cmq per me honda per saponara e lijaic per niang e forse sakho..

sperem


----------



## admin (20 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani su Honda:"Siamo in contatto con il Cska, ma ci vincola il patto di segretezza". Nel Milan c'è ottimismo.*
> 
> Gazzetta



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (20 Agosto 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> adesso ce anche trapela oltre che filtra
> 
> cmq per me *honda per saponara* e lijaic per niang e forse sakho..
> 
> sperem


Ma quando mai.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Agosto 2013)

Il CSKA pronto ad accettare i 3 milioni
Oggi vertice decisivo, Honda vede rossonero

gazzetta


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (21 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il CSKA pronto ad accettare i 3 milioni
> Oggi vertice decisivo, Honda vede rossonero
> 
> gazzetta



Ho perso il conto dei vertici decisivi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ho perso il conto dei vertici decisivi


Filtra cauto ottimismo.


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il CSKA pronto ad accettare i 3 milioni
> Oggi vertice decisivo, Honda vede rossonero
> 
> gazzetta



E' pronto il parto allora???


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2013)

Speriamo dai




Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Il CSKA pronto ad accettare i 3 milioni
> Oggi vertice decisivo, Honda vede rossonero
> 
> gazzetta



? io sulla gds non trovo niente pero, a meno che c'era scritto sulla "carta", sul sito non c'è scritto niente uhm


----------



## Underhill84 (21 Agosto 2013)

Io cmq della gazza non mi fido per nulla... ha perso affidabilità


----------



## Milo (21 Agosto 2013)

Speriamo!!!!!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (21 Agosto 2013)

Non capisco mai quali sono le news vere e quali i commenti ad cazzum 

Comunque se non erro sta filtrando ancora ottimismo dopo un summit decisivo


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (21 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Speriamo dai
> 
> 
> 
> ...




si sulla carta


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> si sulla carta



ah ecco  mi sa che non c'è stato l'incontro perchè non ci sono news :S


----------



## MaggieCloun (21 Agosto 2013)

*Allenatore Cska Mosca:" Honda? da quello che so rimane fino a gennaio".*


----------



## sion (21 Agosto 2013)

tranquilli che trapela il cauto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Non capisco mai quali sono le news vere e quali i commenti ad cazzum
> 
> Comunque se non erro sta filtrando ancora ottimismo dopo un summit decisivo


Cauto...ottimismo. Honda comunque vuole solo il Milan, a breve un incontro col presidente del CSKA.


----------



## admin (22 Agosto 2013)

*L'appuntamento tra Milan e Cska per discutere di Honda è fissato per il 29 Agosto a Montecarlo. Giorno dei sorteggi europei.*

Gazzetta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Agosto 2013)

torno su questo Topic dopo settimane...allora dopo i preliminari si decide...la situazione è rimasta sempre la stessa


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *L'appuntamento tra Milan e Cska per discutere di Honda è fissato per il 29 Agosto a Montecarlo. Giorno dei sorteggi europei.*
> 
> Gazzetta



Secondo me sta notizia è inventata dalla gazzetta, ha pensato che Milan e CSKA possano incontrarsi durante i sorteggi e ne approfittino per parlare di Honda.
E' una loro supposizione e basta anche perchè non si sa se quel giorno il Milan sarà a Montecarlo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (22 Agosto 2013)

Ma basta ...


----------



## tequilad (22 Agosto 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma basta ...


----------



## Frikez (22 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sta notizia è inventata dalla gazzetta, ha pensato che Milan e CSKA possano incontrarsi durante i sorteggi e ne approfittino per parlare di Honda.
> E' una loro supposizione e basta anche perchè non si sa se quel giorno il Milan sarà a Montecarlo.



Il Milan sarà comunque a Montecarlo per i sorteggi, bisogna solo vedere per quale competizione


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Agosto 2013)

potevano dirlo prima al posto di stressarci per due mesi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2013)

*Honda *intervistato da Le10Sport.com ha rilasciato le seguenti parole :"Non ho ricevuto proposte dal Paris Saint Germain,ma posso dire che è un grande club e ha un grande progetto, mi fa piacere il loro interesse e credo che sarei felice a Parigi,* il Milan resta comunque la mia squadra del cuore e se fosse possibile mi piacerebbe giocare per loro"*.


----------



## SuperMilan (23 Agosto 2013)

*Intanto non è convocato per la prossima partita di Campionato russo. Ufficialmente per un lieve affaticamente muscolare.*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (23 Agosto 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Intanto non è convocato per la prossima partita di Campionato russo. Ufficialmente per un lieve affaticamente muscolare.*



mmm...speriamo bene va...


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Agosto 2013)

*Dg Cska:"Honda al Milan? lo dicono i giornali il discorso è chiuso a meno che ci offrano 20 milioni".*


----------



## Djici (24 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;259154 ha scritto:


> *Dg Cska:"Honda al Milan? lo dicono i giornali il discorso è chiuso a meno che ci offrano 20 milioni".*


----------



## SuperMilan (24 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;259154 ha scritto:


> *Dg Cska:"Honda al Milan? lo dicono i giornali il discorso è chiuso a meno che ci offrano 20 milioni".*



A Galliani a settembre andranno contati i denti, con tutte le porte in faccia che si sta prendendo.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (24 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;259154 ha scritto:


> *Dg Cska:"Honda al Milan? lo dicono i giornali il discorso è chiuso a meno che ci offrano 20 milioni".*



Ma si fregasse lui e sto giapponesino scrauso; manco fosse Messi.
20 milioni di cazzotti in faccia gli darei, altrochè.


----------



## Angstgegner (24 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;259154 ha scritto:


> *Dg Cska:"Honda al Milan? lo dicono i giornali il discorso è chiuso a meno che ci offrano 20 milioni".*





#Gombloddo #RigorePerIlMilan #RigorePerLjajic #RigorePerHonda #HondaELjajicNonArrivanoMajic


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Agosto 2013)

questi son pazzi


----------



## 2515 (24 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> questi son pazzi



Io dopo aver letto sta roba mi sono riguardato Bad Boys 2, quando Jhonny Tapia parla col mafioso russo.XD


----------



## Doctore (24 Agosto 2013)




----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (26 Agosto 2013)

Quest'altro campione è morto?


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Agosto 2013)

Honda verrà presentato tra il primo e il secondo tempo della partita col PSV


----------



## DannySa (26 Agosto 2013)

Tappeto rosso o no?


----------



## Angstgegner (26 Agosto 2013)

Certo.
Arriva in elicottero.
Potrebbe essere presentato da Thohir, che nel frattempo si sarebbe stancato dei ripensamenti di Moratti.
Filtra cauto ottimismo.
Milan e CSKA Mosca starebbero ancora discutendo su chi debba pagare la cena a Thohir. Questa al momento è la distanza tra i 2 club.
Filtra cauto ottimismo, in quanto Thohir potrebbe rilevare l'Inter, ma anche tornare in patria. Il tycoon indonesiano potrebbe anche decidere di rilevare il Milan. Nel caso in cui non ritorni a casa, potrebbe andare a cena ad Arcore per discutere circa l'acquisizione della società rossonera col presidente Berlusconi. In tal caso, si risolverebbe lo screzio tra Milan e CSKA Mosca e non ci sarebbero più ostacoli all'arrivo di Honda al Milan.
Entro il 2 settembre accadrà sicuramente qualcosa.


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Certo.
> Arriva in elicottero.
> Potrebbe essere presentato da Thohir, che nel frattempo si sarebbe stancato dei ripensamenti di Moratti.
> Filtra cauto ottimismo.
> ...


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

a questo punto è inutile spendere per uno che tra qualche mese prendi gratis...meglio mettere quei soldi per altro..


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Agosto 2013)

Va a finire che arriva questo se va bene, ma se va bene eh


----------



## bargnani83 (27 Agosto 2013)

alla fine se si passa arrivano honda,matri e forse sakho.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2013)

Arriverà se va bene lui e Borriello.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2013)

secondo me non arriva neanche lui...


----------



## Graxx (27 Agosto 2013)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> alla fine se si passa arrivano *honda*,matri e forse *sakho*.



Magari....


----------



## Diavolo18 (28 Agosto 2013)

Non capisco perché ancora qualcuno creda che improvvisamente il CSKA possa cedercelo. Boh.


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

da stasera a mezzanotte parte il Gallo e fa colpi su colpi....


----------



## MaggieCloun (28 Agosto 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello sport *domani il Milan incontrerà il presidente del Cska Mosca per Honda.*


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2013)

Anche Pedullà riporta che *domani ci sarà un incontro tra Milan e Cska per Honda*. Verrà fatto l'ultimo tentativo per cercare di portare il giapponese subito a Milano. L'operazione è complicata. I russi non mollano e preferirebbero perdere il giocatore a parametro zero a Gennaio.


----------



## Ciachi (28 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> da stasera a mezzanotte parte il Gallo e fa colpi su colpi....



Splendida battuta!!!!
......perché era una battuta vero?!??....


----------



## Graxx (28 Agosto 2013)

ma la domanda è...perchè ci odiano tutti...la viola non vuole sentirci nemmeno da lontano...stessa cosa il cska...galliani oltre ad essere una kiavica di dirigente ci sta facendo terra bruciata intorno...non se ne può più...bastaaaaaaa...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (28 Agosto 2013)

Comunque questa dell'incontro è l'ennesima palla dei Di Marzio e Co. Domani ci sono i sorteggi, a Montecarlo ci sarà sia Galliani che quello del CSKA e hanno pensato che parlano di Honda.


----------



## runner (28 Agosto 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Splendida battuta!!!!
> ......perché era una battuta vero?!??....



se leggi ogni tanto quello scrivo direi di si....

il problema è che da mezzanotte questo qui davvero sperpererà i quattro soldi che abbiamo in giocatori assurdi....


----------



## S T B (28 Agosto 2013)

non arriva...


----------



## Angstgegner (28 Agosto 2013)

Non riusciamo a prendere nemmeno un giapponese che vuole solo il Milan e su cui c'è solo il Milan. Ci facciamo pure prendere per il cu*o dal presidente del CSKA.


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2013)

Galliani su Honda"Domani parlerete con CSKA per Honda ?" "no, niente, basta basta basta, l'anno prossimo si vedrà"


----------



## Milo (28 Agosto 2013)

Non arriverà nemmeno a gennaio, andrà in un club meno morto di fame come noi


----------



## Underhill84 (29 Agosto 2013)

anche secondo me non arriverà neanche a gennaio...


----------



## Frikez (29 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani su Honda"Domani parlerete con CSKA per Honda ?" "no, niente, basta basta basta, l'anno prossimo si vedrà"



Si sapeva, è già tutto fatto per gennaio.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> Non arriverà nemmeno a gennaio, andrà in un club meno morto di fame come noi



Non credo, il ragazzo penso abbia firmato un pre-contratto per Gennaio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo, il ragazzo penso abbia firmato un pre-contratto per Gennaio.



La società con più pre-contratti al Mondo


----------



## admin (29 Agosto 2013)

*Il Cska ha preso Vitinho dal Botafogo per 10 milioni e può liberare Honda. Oggi l'assalto del Milan, pronti 4,5 milioni. C'è ottimismo.

Claudio Raimondi*


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Cska ha preso Vitinho dal Botafogo per 10 milioni e può liberare Honda. Oggi l'assalto del Milan, pronti 4,5 milioni. C'è ottimismo.
> 
> Claudio Raimondi*


Ovviamente c'è ottimismo!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Cska ha preso Vitinho dal Botafogo per 10 milioni e può liberare Honda. Oggi l'assalto del Milan, pronti 4,5 milioni. C'è ottimismo.
> 
> Claudio Raimondi*


ottimismo, aggiungerei cauto


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Cska ha preso Vitinho dal Botafogo per 10 milioni e può liberare Honda. Oggi l'assalto del Milan, pronti 4,5 milioni. C'è ottimismo.
> 
> Claudio Raimondi*


.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Cska ha preso Vitinho dal Botafogo per 10 milioni e può liberare Honda. Oggi l'assalto del Milan, pronti 4,5 milioni. C'è ottimismo.
> 
> Claudio Raimondi*



Direi cauto....


----------



## chicagousait (29 Agosto 2013)

L'ottimismo è il profumo della vita


----------



## Oronzo Cana (29 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> ma la domanda è...perchè ci odiano tutti...la viola non vuole sentirci nemmeno da lontano...stessa cosa il cska...galliani oltre ad essere una kiavica di dirigente ci sta facendo terra bruciata intorno...non se ne può più...bastaaaaaaa...



e ti chiedi pure il perche ? è dai tempi di ciccioco denti storti che facciamo figure barbine in fase mercato , le casse di banane al santos ti dicono niente ? la storia di aquilani l'hai dimentica ? i vari giocatori presi tutti a zero senza dare una lira alla società d'origine ? se ci aggiungi anche il modo da estorsore dell'ultimo galliani (vi offro 3 mil oppure lo prendo a gennaio a zero ) puoi capire come galliani si è costruito la fama di cattivo acquirente


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

E' cauto l'ottimismo?


----------



## sion (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' cauto l'ottimismo?


inizia a filtrare,siamo a cavallo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Comunque Vitinho e Honda sono due ruoli diversi.


----------



## Marilson (29 Agosto 2013)

il suo mancino ci farebbe comodo, all'inizio sarebbe un'alternativa a boateng che, mi duole ammetterlo, se giocasse sempre come ieri dovrebbe essere il titolare


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

ha il segreto non può parlare


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque Vitinho e Honda sono due ruoli diversi.



Infatti il sostituto di Honda è Milanov. Secondo me arriva a gennaio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (29 Agosto 2013)

speriamo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> E' cauto l'ottimismo?



Certo che è cauto ci mancherebbe!


----------



## Angstgegner (29 Agosto 2013)

Il giappo era a San Siro ieri sera per caso?


----------



## Super_Lollo (29 Agosto 2013)

Filtra filtra cautooo


----------



## Butcher (29 Agosto 2013)

E quando l'ottimismo comincia ad essere cauto...


----------



## SuperMilan (29 Agosto 2013)

Comunque Gandini su twitter ha detto che oggi ci prova, ma non ci sono molte probabilità.


----------



## de sica (29 Agosto 2013)

Spero non arrivi più!! è un estate intera che ci rompono le scatole con questo baccalà, manco fosse cristiano ronaldo o messi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Gandini pure è n'altro fissato co sto benedetto Twitter.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

*Bargiggia: "Gandini e Bronzetti oggi a Montecarlo proveranno a strappare il si del presidente del CSKA per Honda".*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Bargiggia: "Gandini e Bronzetti oggi a Montecarlo proveranno a strappare il si del presidente del CSKA per Honda".*



Bargiggia. Quindi è no sicuro.


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Bargiggia. Quindi è no sicuro.


Peggio ancora. Bronzetti. Cosa c'entra lui? Quanti soldi ruba per questo affare?


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2013)

Solo ha scritto:


> Peggio ancora. Bronzetti. Cosa c'entra lui? Quanti soldi ruba per questo affare?


E' uno dei personaggi che ho citato nel topic di Adriano Galliani. Siamo sempre alle solite.


----------



## Solo (29 Agosto 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> E' uno dei personaggi che ho citato nel topic di Adriano Galliani. Siamo sempre alle solite.


Sì, il personaggio è molto conosciuto, ahinoi...


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Le fonti serie non ne parlano, arriva solo Matri, con questo ci vediamo a gennaio


----------



## Graxx (29 Agosto 2013)

almeno honda...almeno un trequartista di ruolo con la possibilità di spostare definitivamente boa a centrocampo dove sarebbe meno scandaloso...


----------



## Dumbaghi (29 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> almeno honda...almeno un trequartista di ruolo con la possibilità di spostare definitivamente boa a centrocampo dove sarebbe meno scandaloso...



Renderebbe un po' più digeribile l'arrivo di Matri.


Proprio per questo non avverrà.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2013)

LOL, stessa situazione di 15 giorni fa, con le stesse notizie e le stesse speranze


----------



## Alkampfer (29 Agosto 2013)

cambiare il nome alla discussione : "Honda Milan: arriva ??"


----------



## runner (29 Agosto 2013)

dai ragazzi a Gennaio....


----------



## marco89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Se non sbaglio sono con Bayern e City...non ce la faranno mai...sia mai che magari si decidono a lasciarsi Honda...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

L'hanno fatto st'incontro?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'hanno fatto st'incontro?



Gandini su Sky ha detto di no.


----------



## Graxx (29 Agosto 2013)

Sono sempre stato dell'idea che il cska chiedeva la luna per un giocatore in scadenza di contratto e che quindi io non avrei aumentato l'offerta per honda ma avrei aspettato gennaio per prenderlo a 0 e con quei soldi avrei fatto altri acquisti...adesso cosa è cambiato...è cambiato che ho capito che noi i soldi li sperperiamo,vedi matri 11mln,quindi perchè cavolo non l'aumentate questa cavolo di offerta che Honda è davvero l'unico giocatore che potrebbe aiutarci a migliorare almeno un pochino...spostando poi boateng a centrocampo avremmo un ulteriore miglioria...cose fatte senza senso...trattative lunghissime..che durano anni vedi tevez e il risultato è sempre lo stesso....cioè negativo per noi...


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Tutto dipende da loro, la nostra offerta è risaputa e per me congrua, se cambiano idea arriva subito altrimenti a gennaio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ma siam sicuri che arriva a gennaio?


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma siam sicuri che arriva a gennaio?



Io direi proprio di si, adesso o a gennaio arriva. C'è voglia da entrambe le parti, il contratto del giocatore è già stato scritto, ciò che manca è la data in cui depositarlo per cui si aspetterà la chiusura del mercato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Se arriva Kakà, penso che Honda può giocare nel Milan solo se si autocompra a Fifa.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Se arriva Kakà, penso che Honda può giocare nel Milan solo se si autocompra a Fifa.



Non credo, lo prenderanno a 0 a Gennaio, è una buona occasione.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non credo, lo prenderanno a 0 a Gennaio, è una buona occasione.



Ci sarebbe poi un'accozzaglia li davanti; sarebbe inevitabile almeno una cessione.


----------



## Diavolo18 (29 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Io direi proprio di si, adesso o a gennaio arriva. C'è voglia da entrambe le parti, il contratto del giocatore è già stato scritto, ciò che manca è la data in cui depositarlo per cui si aspetterà la chiusura del mercato.



Forse volevi dire si aspetterà dicembre, quando avrà fatto il punto delle offerte ricevute.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ci sarebbe poi un'accozzaglia li davanti; sarebbe inevitabile almeno una cessione.



Sfanculano Binho.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Agosto 2013)

E' possibile che a gennaio arrivi anche Honda, con Saponara fuori dai giochi e magari una cessione tra Robinho o Boateng.

Sicuramente questa storia di Honda era troppo strana e patetica, impensabile che non avessero almeno 3 milioni per prenderlo subito.
Orami è palese come servisse per coprire il vero obiettivo, ovviamente ben più costoso e che quindi necessitava dei soldi Champions.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Sfanculano Binho.



Giusto, mi ero dimenticato del coso.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Agosto 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Forse volevi dire si aspetterà dicembre, quando avrà fatto il punto delle offerte ricevute.



Ha già firmato il contratto per Gennaio, il ragazzo vuole solo il Milan e 5 mln lordi difficilmente li becca in un altro team.


----------



## 2515 (29 Agosto 2013)

Scusate ma non vi ricordate di quando allegri disse che se avesse avuto kakà l'avrebbe schierato a centrocampo? Metterlo mezzala al posto di quei cessi non sarebbe male, almeno tra lui e poli eviteremmo di vedere muntari e nocerino.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma non vi ricordate di quando allegri disse che se avesse avuto kakà l'avrebbe schierato a centrocampo? Metterlo mezzala al posto di quei cessi non sarebbe male, almeno tra lui e poli eviteremmo di vedere muntari e nocerino.



Ho sempre creduto che fosse una delle sue _famose_ battute.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma non vi ricordate di quando allegri disse che se avesse avuto kakà l'avrebbe schierato a centrocampo? Metterlo mezzala al posto di quei cessi non sarebbe male, almeno tra lui e poli eviteremmo di vedere muntari e nocerino.



Kakà corre meno della lumana ghanese.


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Kakà corre meno della lumana ghanese.



quindi non potrà mai fare il trequartista, kakà quel ruolo senza la progressione non lo può più fare, perché non è un assist-man.


----------



## Jino (30 Agosto 2013)

Assist in carriera Kakà ne ha sempre fatti abbastanza. Facesse una stagione con noi stai pur tranquillo che a differenza dell'ultima classifica assist con zero rossoneri almeno uno ne vedresti anno prossimo.


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha già firmato il contratto per Gennaio, il ragazzo vuole solo il Milan e 5 mln lordi difficilmente li becca in un altro team.



Non ha firmato assolutamente nulla. Nessun procuratore, a meno che non sia un incapace, fa firmare un contratto mesi e mesi prima della scadenza, a meno che non ti arriva il Barcellona. Non a caso, non c'è alcun annuncio ufficiale del Milan. Comunque, non c'è molto da discutere, perché _l'ha detto lui_ .
Milan prima scelta? Sì.
Considerare comunque qualunque offerta arrivi? Certo.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (30 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma non vi ricordate di quando allegri disse che se avesse avuto kakà l'avrebbe schierato a centrocampo? Metterlo mezzala al posto di quei cessi non sarebbe male, almeno tra lui e poli eviteremmo di vedere muntari e nocerino.



il kaka attuale puo fare solo la seconda punta , al max trequartista schierando tre muratori a centrocampo


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma il sushi non era di moda a Milano?

Giannino è in concorrenza con un sushi jappo?

Ma poi avesse un nome assurdo... invece si chiama Honda, più popolare di così... 

Sarà che non è africano e/o musulmano?

Non è insieme a una strafiga? (inizio a credere che ci sia una sorta di jus-primae-noctis per i nuovi acquisti...)

Ce l'ha piccolo e giallo e non farebbe bella figura ai festini?


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Non ha firmato assolutamente nulla. Nessun procuratore, a meno che non sia un incapace, fa firmare un contratto mesi e mesi prima della scadenza, a meno che non ti arriva il Barcellona. Non a caso, non c'è alcun annuncio ufficiale del Milan. Comunque, non c'è molto da discutere, perché _l'ha detto lui_ .
> Milan prima scelta? Sì.
> Considerare comunque qualunque offerta arrivi? Certo.



Non ci può essere alcun annuncio, perché ha ancora il contratto in essere col CSKA e il Milan non ha indennizzato la società russa per il suo cartellino.


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Agosto 2013)

_"Lo Stoke City ha annunciato di aver fatto firmare un pre-contratto all'attaccante Juan Agudelo dei New England Revolution. Il giocatore statunitense arriverà in Inghilterra a gennaio, quando scadrà il suo contratto con il club nordamericano. "

"Il Chievo ha chiuso oggi una trattativa in corso da tempo e si è aggiudicato il portiere albanese Etrit Berisha. Il calciatore si unirà alla sua nuova squadra soltanto a gennaio, dopo che terminerà il suo attuale contratto con gli svedesi del Kalmar FF. Il portiere classe ’89 ha firmato un contratto triennale con i clivensi."_

Ti bastano come esempi? Non funziona come pensi, non hai capito, credimi. Leggi il regolamento FIFA. Ripeto: il giocatore in persona ha detto di essere aperto a qualunque offerta, vuoi che ti estraggo il quote in giapponese dall'articolo?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Non arriva manco a gennaio.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Mi dispiace che non arrivi il giappo 
Mi ci ero affezionato ormai.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Agosto 2013)

A gennaio con tutta probabilità ci sarà un'asta con altre squadre con rilanci sull' aumento dello stipendio. Mentre il Gallo crede di prenderlo a zero e pagarlo con quattro calamari perchè "ha scelto il Milan" "non ci tradisce".
Potrebbe essere che per averlo a gennaio, insomma, venga a costare di più che prenderlo adesso.
Alla fine rinunceranno, non daranno a Honda 3 o 4 milioni all'anno.


----------



## Graxx (30 Agosto 2013)

lo prenderei adesso e investirei i soldi in altri reparti....ma Galliani la pensa diversamente...mi sa...


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Agosto 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> A gennaio con tutta probabilità ci sarà un'asta con altre squadre con rilanci sull' aumento dello stipendio. Mentre il Gallo crede di prenderlo a zero e pagarlo con quattro calamari perchè "ha scelto il Milan" "non ci tradisce".
> Potrebbe essere che per averlo a gennaio, insomma, venga a costare di più che prenderlo adesso.
> Alla fine rinunceranno, non daranno a Honda 3 o 4 milioni all'anno.



Molto dipenderà dai suoi risultati in Champions


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo Di Marzio il Milan sta aspettando la risposta per Honda, se ribadiscono il no il Milan si butta su Kakà.*


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Agosto 2013)

SE l'offerta è sempre la stessa, la risposta non sarà difficile da indovinare...


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;268769 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan sta aspettando la risposta per Honda, se ribadiscono il no il Milan si butta su Kakà.*



Io tifo per l'arrivo del giappo 
Ma arriva di sicuro Kakà.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;268769 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan sta aspettando la risposta per Honda, se ribadiscono il no il Milan si butta su Kakà.*



Di Marzio ieri diceva che il Milan si sarebbe fiondato su Kakà, cambia idea ogni giorno.
Kakà è già un giocatore del Milan, lo sto dicendo da inizio luglio. Sicuro come la morte.


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Anche io vorrei prendere Honda però per me è da matti offrire più di 4milioni...toh 5 milioni se il giappo si tiene basso l'ingaggio!!


----------



## odio23 (30 Agosto 2013)

@odino23, no copia/incolla da altri siti per favore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

Arrivano tutti e due.


----------



## cris (30 Agosto 2013)

*Milan-Honda, nuova offerta al Cska: ultimatum per la risposta*

Aggiunti 3Mln di bonus, altrimenti, Kaka


----------



## odio23 (30 Agosto 2013)

ok.sorry


----------



## tequilad (30 Agosto 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> _"Lo Stoke City ha annunciato di aver fatto firmare un pre-contratto all'attaccante Juan Agudelo dei New England Revolution. Il giocatore statunitense arriverà in Inghilterra a gennaio, quando scadrà il suo contratto con il club nordamericano. "
> 
> "Il Chievo ha chiuso oggi una trattativa in corso da tempo e si è aggiudicato il portiere albanese Etrit Berisha. Il calciatore si unirà alla sua nuova squadra soltanto a gennaio, dopo che terminerà il suo attuale contratto con gli svedesi del Kalmar FF. Il portiere classe ’89 ha firmato un contratto triennale con i clivensi."_
> 
> Ti bastano come esempi? Non funziona come pensi, non hai capito, credimi. Leggi il regolamento FIFA. Ripeto: il giocatore in persona ha detto di essere aperto a qualunque offerta, vuoi che ti estraggo il quote in giapponese dall'articolo?



Vero, quando mancano meno di sei mesi alla scadenza si possono prendere accordi con altri club


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

9 -> Matri
22 -> Kakà
10 -> Honda


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Agosto 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> *Milan-Honda, nuova offerta al Cska: ultimatum per la risposta*
> 
> Aggiunti 3Mln di bonus, altrimenti, Kaka



eeeh 3 mln di bonus ! . C'è scritto che l'offerta è di 3 milioni più bonus 
temo di immaginare come finirà


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Penso che arrivi Honda allora , Kakà non credo ci sono sempre gli stessi problemi.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

Honda > Kakà


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Honda > Kakà



.


----------



## Snape (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Honda > Kakà



Sono d'accordo, fosse anche solo per l'età differente, per il dinamismo allo stato attuale e per l'integrità fisica.


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2013)

Io penso semplicemente che Honda se non arriva adesso arriva a gennaio, in questo arriverebbe subito Kakà. Alla fine arriveranno tutti e due, ma dubito che gli ultimi tre giorni galliani si accontenti del solo Honda.

Certo è che averli entrambi darebbe soluzioni dal punto di vista tecnico-tattico molto importanti. Anche perché con Honda in campo si gioca col 4-3-3, visto che sa fare l'esterno ed è la cosa che allegri ha rimarcato quando glielo hanno chiesto. Mentre con Kakà sarebbe più sul classico, anche se pure lui si allargherebbe, Allegri vuole sempre il gioco sugli esterni.


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Honda > Kakà



da verificare. io credo che anche il Kakà di oggi sia migliore


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> da verificare. io credo che anche il Kakà di oggi sia migliore



Alla Playstation sicuro


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Alla Playstation sicuro



Comunque tranquillo, credo che alla fine Kakà non arriva


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

Speriamo di prenderlo,ed in fretta.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

*Paola Ferrari, la giornalista sportiva, su Twitter:"Attenzione, Honda oggi pomeriggio arriverà a Milano"*


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2013)

almeno non arriva Kaka


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Paola Ferrari, la giornalista sportiva, su Twitter:"Attenzione, Honda oggi pomeriggio arriverà a Milano"*



Sperem


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2013)

folletto ha scritto:


> da verificare. io credo che anche il Kakà di oggi sia migliore



Non sono d'accordo. Kakà non gioca a calcio da un paio d'anni


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Paola Ferrari  MILFONA


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Se il Milan vuole comprare e vendere in fretta lo fa in pochissimi giorni se non ore, perchè devono sempre fare questi teatrini prima


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

c'è da fidarsi della milfona?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

Madonna come mi gaserebbe oggi Honda


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Madonna come mi gaserebbe oggi Honda


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Va bè ma la differenza era minima, è il 30 agosto, se non riescono a chiudere nemmeno oggi con tutti i soldi che hanno preso su in 2 giorni sono più incompetenti di Branca.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Paola Ferrari, la giornalista sportiva, su Twitter:"Attenzione, Honda oggi pomeriggio arriverà a Milano"*



.


----------



## Milo (30 Agosto 2013)

prendere honda subito e non azzardare a prendere kakà, abbiamo 40 milioni, che aspettiamo a rivoluzionare difesa e centrocampo?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Non me ne frega niente del contratto in scadenza, Honda ci serve, prendiamo 'sti cinque milioni e diamoglieli. Basta così, basta con i teatrini.


----------



## Graxx (30 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> prendere honda subito e non azzardare a prendere kakà, abbiamo 40 milioni, che aspettiamo a rivoluzionare difesa e centrocampo?



e tu ci credi che spenderemo tutti e 40??? ho seri dubbi...


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Agosto 2013)

si ma io penso che honda e kaka non siano o uno o l'altro .... è chiaro il cambio di modulo e non puoi pensare di presentarti con solo 1 giocatore per quel ruolo.. io rimango convinto che verranno entrambi ..


----------



## arcanum (30 Agosto 2013)

Io spero che il teatrino per Kakà sia solo un bluff al CSKA per mostrare che non ci tengono per le bolas e che abbiamo effettivamente un'alternativa di valore a Honda. Magari in questo modo ce lo lasciano a meno di 5 milioni subito


----------



## Milo (30 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> e tu ci credi che spenderemo tutti e 40??? ho seri dubbi...



purtroppo non siamo una società seria, solo noi possiamo pensare di non utilizzarli per salire di livello


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Comunque è follia preferire sto coso a Kakà.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque è follia preferire sto coso a Kakà.



Per chi non capisce una mazza sì


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Per chi non capisce una mazza sì



Mona  Non dico che Honda non è buono, ma Kakà lo è di più.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Agosto 2013)

Non è un fenomeno,ma costa meno di Kakà e quindi conviene prendere lui e lasciare il brasiliano al Real.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Agosto 2013)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Non è un fenomeno,ma costa meno di Kakà e quindi conviene prendere lui e lasciare il brasiliano al Real.



Senza contare che comunque sarebbe rivendibile nel caso facesse male... Kakà invece non se lo piglierebbe nessuno


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Agosto 2013)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Senza contare che comunque sarebbe rivendibile nel caso facesse male... Kakà invece non se lo piglierebbe nessuno



Vero.
A me comunque avere Kakà per un annetto sarebbe piaciuto,perché con il Mondiale in vista può fare bene.


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Agosto 2013)

Comunque capire se Honda può essere a Milano o no non sarà tanto difficile. Alle 18 il CSKA gioca in casa... se è in campo direi che abbiamo la risposta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Secondo Pedullà* il Milan offre 3 milioni + 1 di bonus per Honda.*


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Agosto 2013)

Milo ha scritto:


> prendere honda subito e non azzardare a prendere kakà, abbiamo 40 milioni, che aspettiamo a rivoluzionare difesa e centrocampo?



40 mln??ma che film hai visto!


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Comunque capire se Honda può essere a Milano o no non sarà tanto difficile. Alle 18 il CSKA gioca in casa... se è in campo direi che abbiamo la risposta.



Una sua assenza era data come probabile già nei giorni scorsi.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-vogliamo-subito-honda-difficile-che-kaka-torni-vt10387.html


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> 40 mln??ma che film hai visto!



30 milioni, boateng e matri si compensano. Cessione dei vari cessi e abbiamo 40 milioni.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/galliani-vogliamo-subito-honda-difficile-che-kaka-torni-vt10387.html



sembra quando parlavamo di kaka e poi è arrivato balotelli...


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Agosto 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> 30 milioni, boateng e matri si compensano. Cessione dei vari cessi e abbiamo 40 milioni.



ma 30 mln da dove??quelli della champions non sono soldi per il mercato..parte vengono investiti nel mercato parte vanno a bilancio..ma è cosi per tutte le società...i soldi c'erano e andavano spesi meglio..ma non parlare di 40/50 mln


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma 30 mln da dove??quelli della champions non sono soldi per il mercato..parte vengono investiti nel mercato parte vanno a bilancio..ma è cosi per tutte le società...i soldi c'erano e andavano spesi meglio..ma non parlare di 40/50 mln


.


----------



## Graxx (30 Agosto 2013)

se l'offerta è 3+1 mi sa che è difficile...il presidente del cska l'ha messa sul personale...difficile faccia un passo indietro...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (30 Agosto 2013)

sembra il poker giocato coi centesimi, madò


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Una sua assenza era data come probabile già nei giorni scorsi.



E' infortunato?


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E' infortunato?



Non credo, però è ragionevole che non giochi se c'è una trattativa in corso.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> E' infortunato?



Ufficialmente aveva saltato la gara di una settimana fa con il Tomsk per un problema muscolare, e questa settimana si è allenato a parte.


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Non credo, però è ragionevole che non giochi se c'è una trattativa in corso.



Non lo è, al CSKA non gliene frega niente. Infatti da luglio in poi ha sempre giocato. Comunque ho letto che non ci sono voli nel pomeriggio da Mosca a Milano. Dubbio risolto direi


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Non lo è, al CSKA non gliene frega niente. Infatti da luglio in poi ha sempre giocato. Comunque ho letto che non ci sono voli nel pomeriggio da Mosca a Milano. Dubbio risolto direi



Ok, dubbio risolto. Però qualche gara effettivamente l'ha saltata, come ha detto anche Penny sopra.

Questo non significa che non giocherà fino a Dicembre, sia chiaro. Ci mancherebbe altro.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comunque è follia preferire sto coso a Kakà.



infatti io li voglio entrambi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

Paola Ferrari: "Problemi imprevisti su passaggio Honda al Milan"

Affidabile questa qui


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Agosto 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Paola Ferrari: "Problemi imprevisti su passaggio Honda al Milan"
> 
> Affidabile questa qui


Questa gente dovrebbe lavorare in fabbrica.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

*Secondo Di Marzio alle 18.00 Honda scenderà in campo, dopo la partita il Cska Mosca deciderà se accettare o no la proposta del milan.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;269662 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio alle 18.00 Honda scenderà in campo, dopo la partita il Cska Mosca deciderà se accettare o no la proposta del milan.*



Ma che senso ha?


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha?



lo vogliono carico, se lo cedono potrebbe giocare svogliato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

Prima le 15, poi le 18.. mah, stanno tirando a indovinare.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Serve come il pane, non puoi cedere Boateng senza sostituirlo. Ma perchè devo bestemmiare.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio alle 18.00 Honda scenderà in campo, dopo la partita il Cska Mosca deciderà se accettare o no la proposta del milan.*




.


----------



## 2515 (30 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Serve come il pane, non puoi cedere Boateng senza sostituirlo. Ma perchè devo bestemmiare.


di magazzinieri siamo pieni eh. Ah giusto, dobbiamo trovarne uno che faccia il moonwalk.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Agosto 2013)

se gioca vediamo a fine partita come si comporta...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Agosto 2013)

*Aggiornamento Di Marzio: "L'eventuale arrivo di Kakà sarebbe a titolo definitivo. Esclusa l'ipotesi Major League Soccer"*

EDIT. Ho sbagliato topic.


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2013)

Questi russi hanno decisamente rotto


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Agosto 2013)

titolare.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

questi hanno venduto in 3 ore Boateng senza aver nessuna certezza che Honda sarebbe venuto


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> questi hanno venduto in 3 ore Boateng senza aver nessuna certezza che Honda sarebbe venuto



Nelle cessioni siamo velocissimi.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Entro stasera massimo tarda serata finalmente si chiuderà questa trattativa durata mesi, snervante all'estremo proprio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nelle cessioni siamo velocissimi.



Ovvio, quando c'è da incassare soldi Galliani si emoziona


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Agosto 2013)

Per me è già nostro, gioca e saluta


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Agosto 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per me è già nostro, gioca e saluta


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

oggi grande saluto ai suoi tifosi, stretta di mano ai compagni, abbraccio col Mister e poi via che Milano ti aspetta!!


----------



## Arsozzenal (30 Agosto 2013)

difficile che cediamo boateng senza avere in mano il sostituto...per me arriva sia lui e che kakà se i costi non sono eccessivi


----------



## Aragorn (30 Agosto 2013)

Stasera si spacca il menisco e a quel punto i dirigenti russi decideranno di accettare l'offerta del Milan


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Tra poco l'ultima partita di Honda con il Cska vieni keisuke


----------



## O Animal (30 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me non viene.. quando una società spera di incassare 4 soldi non fa giocare il giocatore, se oggi è titolare è solo perché rispediranno nuovamente l'offerta al mittente, a quel punto verrà Kakà e addio Honda...


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Io dico che arriva perchè non credo minimamente alla possiibità di prendere kakà.



*Galliani rientrato in sede:" Honda-Milan? non ci sono novità".*


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;269815 ha scritto:


> Io dico che arriva perchè non credo minimamente alla possiibità di prendere kakà.



Neanche io ci credo molto, il problema è che per arrivare bisogna farlo in due il matrimonio, e non mi pare che il CSKA voglia... secondo me state sottovalutando il fatto che gioca titolare... non voglio fare il gufo, sono il primo a sperarci ma non la vedo positiva


----------



## Graxx (30 Agosto 2013)

a meno che....non viene honda...kaka costa troppo...ed arriva W.S. ...Galliani ci ha abituato agli scempi dell'ultima ora...


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani rientrato in sede:" Honda-Milan? non ci sono novità".*



.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Galliani rientrato in sede:" Honda-Milan? non ci sono novità".*



Non ci sono novità, come da due mesi a questa parte


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Neanche io ci credo molto, il problema è che per arrivare bisogna farlo in due il matrimonio, e non mi pare che il CSKA voglia... secondo me state sottovalutando il fatto che gioca titolare... non voglio fare il gufo, sono il primo a sperarci ma non la vedo positiva



Hai perfettamente ragione, però l'alternativa è kakà io non ci credo proprio al suo arrivo per quello sono convinta che arrivi lui


----------



## Graxx (30 Agosto 2013)

Kakà può arrivare solo se il real lo libera gratis e lui si riduce lo stipendio fino a prendere 4 netti per un paio d'anni...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Se non dovesse arrivare Kakà, allora meglio Snejder.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

loool il Cska mosca già perde dopo 40 secondi lol, vendetecelo va u.u


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> a meno che....non viene honda...kaka costa troppo...ed arriva W.S. ...Galliani ci ha abituato agli scempi dell'ultima ora...



l'ipotesi più probabile è che se non arriva honda e non arriva kakà siamo a posto così  

Cmq il cska perde... alla faccia loro


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

Non serve a nulla sentire le parole di Galliani. Dice sempre il falso durante le trattative, o almeno molto spesso.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

E' impossibile che non arrivi nessuno, tra oggi massimo domani qualcuno arriva, non scherziamo.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> E' impossibile che non arrivi nessuno, tra oggi massimo domani qualcuno arriva, non scherziamo.



Ma si dai, qualcuno arriva. Dipende chi....


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

Si ma se Honda non te lo vendono per pura follia del loro presidente e per kakà si ostinano a chiedere 10 milioni e lui non scende ad almeno 4-5 milioni... chi prendi?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Si ma se Honda non te lo vendono per pura follia del loro presidente e per kakà si ostinano a chiedere 10 milioni e lui non scende ad almeno 4-5 milioni... chi prendi?



Bella domanda. Si virerebbe su qualche mezza cartuccia del tipo Nenè


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

comunque se abbiamo già mandato via il Boa è impossibile che non avessero un accordo di massima da tempo o con Honda o con Kakà e per quanto concerne le voci e i continui incontri passati con la controparte direi che potrebbe essere più probabile Honda!!


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Si ma se Honda non te lo vendono per pura follia del loro presidente e per kakà si ostinano a chiedere 10 milioni e lui non scende ad almeno 4-5 milioni... chi prendi?



Uisli Snaiper se si libera, sarebbe l'ultima spiaggia piuttosto che dare 6 mln a Kakà.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

*Nella sede del Milan si attende la risposta del Cska, che arriverà entro le 20

Gazzetta*


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Possibile che dicano no per la 500° volta? si sfiorerebbe il ridicolo.


----------



## ildemone85 (30 Agosto 2013)

a me sto honda non esalta per nulla, si sta facendo un casino esagerato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nella sede del Milan si attende la risposta del Cska, che arriverà entro le 20
> 
> Gazzetta*



Continuo a sostenere che arriva Kakà.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Si ma se Honda non te lo vendono per pura follia del loro presidente e per kakà si ostinano a chiedere 10 milioni e lui non scende ad almeno 4-5 milioni... chi prendi?



C'è Lazzari che è in gran forma, o sennò l'amico Preziosi potrebbe venderci Jorquera e 15 milioni....


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Il Presidente del CSKA per caso ha qualche rapporto di natura commerciale con gli Immacolati Scarpari?


----------



## Doctore (30 Agosto 2013)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> C'è Lazzari che è in gran forma, o sennò l'amico Preziosi potrebbe venderci Jorquera e 15 milioni....


e l amico fiorentino??


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Comuque la milfona di Paola Ferrari non ne becca mezza.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Nella sede del Milan si attende la risposta del Cska, che arriverà entro le 20
> 
> Gazzetta*



.


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2013)

non resta che attendere


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Secondo voi filtra cauto ottimismo?


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

*Dg Cska Mosca chiude:" Honda? rimane con noi non è cambiato niente".*


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2013)

Il dg del Cska ha appena detto che non lo vendono.


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Comuque la milfona di Paola Ferrari non ne becca mezza.



Cosa avrebbe detto l'Abat-jour?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Cosa avrebbe detto l'Abat-jour?



Che alle 16 Honda sarebbe stato a Milano.

Risultato: Alle 18 è in campo contro l'Amkar.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;269874 ha scritto:


> *Dg Cska Mosca chiude:" Honda? rimane con noi non è cambiato niente".*



Se lo tenessero.
Ora a tutta Kakà!


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;269874 ha scritto:


> *Dg Cska Mosca chiude:" Honda? rimane con noi non è cambiato niente".*


----------



## Milo (30 Agosto 2013)

non lo cedono nemmeno ora???? ma sparatevi cavolo!!!


----------



## Angstgegner (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;269874 ha scritto:


> *Dg Cska Mosca chiude:" Honda? rimane con noi non è cambiato niente".*



Come si dice "Riteniamo l'offerta dell'AC Milan per Keisuke Honda irricevibile, sicuramente tardiva e di certo inopportuna" in russo?


----------



## Butcher (30 Agosto 2013)

Sono abbastanza dei ********** al CSKA però.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

a me viene il dubbio che manco a gennaio arriverà a sto punto... perchè o sono totalmente folli o loro contano davvero di riuscire a trattenerlo anche a gennaio.


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2013)

a sto punto aspettiamo 3 mesi e lo prendiamo cosi non dipendiamo piu' da ste *****


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Dg Cska Mosca chiude:" Honda? rimane con noi non è cambiato niente".*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Agosto 2013)

non finisce qui...arriva il 2 segnatevela


----------



## Heaven (30 Agosto 2013)

All'estero preferiscono rispettare il contratto e non intascare niente piuttosto che svenderlo in molti casi.. eh vabbe arriva a Gennaio, spero che esca qualche nome nuovo in questi giorni..al limite sneijder lo prenderei a 7mln


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Geniale comunque vendere (Boateng) prima di avere la sicurezza del sostituto.


----------



## odio23 (30 Agosto 2013)

ma questo Honda vi piace cosi tanto ???
boh...


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Dg Cska Mosca chiude:" Honda? rimane con noi non è cambiato niente".*



Gallani non sa che fare ormai... d'altronde passa 3 mesi al mare ed arriva ora a fare mercato


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Agosto 2013)

questo ci serve ciome il pane, *****, galliani, sbrigati a prenderlo, ora non hai più scuse, il tesoretto ce l'hai! Non possiamo rischiare di fare tre mesi di campionato in zona retrocessione!


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Geniale comunque vendere (Boateng) prima di avere la sicurezza del sostituto.



penso che l'idea fosse: via boateng e dentro matri. Secondo me il mercato finisce cosi


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> a me viene il dubbio che manco a gennaio arriverà a sto punto... perchè o sono totalmente folli o loro contano davvero di riuscire a trattenerlo anche a gennaio.



Se arriva Kakà non prendiamo Honda a gennaio, mi sembra abbastanza ovvio.


----------



## Liuke (30 Agosto 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Come si dice "Riteniamo l'offerta dell'AC Milan per Keisuke Honda irricevibile, sicuramente tardiva e di certo inopportuna" in russo?



Мы предлагаем Милан для Кейсуке Хонда недопустимо, конечно, поздно, и, конечно, неуместный


----------



## Elshafenomeno (30 Agosto 2013)

odio23 ha scritto:


> ma questo Honda vi piace cosi tanto ???
> boh...



altrochè, è un grandissimo giocatore. E a noi quel tipo lì serve come l'ossigeno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> penso che l'idea fosse: via boateng e dentro matri. Secondo me il mercato finisce cosi



Cioè stiamo senza trequartisti?


----------



## marco89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Però non possiamo dar colpe a Galliani se questi non lo vendono nemmeno a 4 milioni quando fra 3 mesi va in scandeza...cosa deve offrire Galliani ancora di più?E' da matti!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Elshafenomeno ha scritto:


> altrochè, è un grandissimo giocatore. E a noi quel tipo lì serve come l'ossigeno.



Grandissimo è esagerato. Buon giocatore semmai.


----------



## sion (30 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> penso che l'idea fosse: via boateng e dentro matri. Secondo me il mercato finisce cosi



secondo me ti sbagli e neanche di poco.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Dg Cska Mosca chiude:" Honda? rimane con noi non è cambiato niente".*


Aggiungici il volo di Kakà... niente, mi sa che arriverà Kak8.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Aggiungici il volo di Kakà... niente, mi sa che arriverà Kak8.



Questa è tutta colpa tua c'è poco da fare!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Aggiungici il volo di Kakà... niente, mi sa che arriverà Kak8.



Sta cosa del volo credo sia na mezza bufala.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

Boh, mi pare tutto stranissimo, ora siamo costretti a strapagare un 31 enne? non ci voglio credere.
Se non arriva il trequartista Matri non è servito a nulla, complimenti a Galliani che si è ridotto agli ultimi 2 giorni per prendere le solite incu___e.
Poi oh, potevano dire di averlo venduto mentre STA giocando? vedremo stasera.

Ps: ma se cediamo Antonini il caro Criscitiello si fa un pianto stasera? del tipo hanno venduto un campione, terzino di ruolo e capitano in avvenire!


----------



## runner (30 Agosto 2013)

dai ragazzi allora arriva Kakà per forza....

vorrebbe dire che non giocheremmo con trequartista e neppure con un ala destra visto che lì ci giocava il Boa....


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Agosto 2013)

Adesso siamo con le braghe calate... Perfetto direi.


----------



## Aragorn (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Grandissimo è esagerato. Buon giocatore semmai.



Il metro di paragone dev'essere con Nocerino, Constant, Emanuelson, Traoré, Birsa e Muntari. In questo caso sì, è un grandissimo


----------



## Ale (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Cioè stiamo senza trequartisti?



saponara e montolivo.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

Trall'altro fanno tante storie... quando perderebbero Honda praticamente solo per due mesi di contratto... il campionato Russo l'8 dicembre si ferma, mentre la champions il 10...


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> saponara e montolivo.



Montolivo? A centrocampo poi? No no impossibile.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Montolivo? A centrocampo poi? No no impossibile.



Montolivo trequartista è da spararsi nelle palle ogni partita, dai. Deve giocare a centrocampo dove ha trovato il giusto equilibro.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Montolivo trequartista è da spararsi nelle palle ogni partita, dai. Deve giocare a centrocampo dove ha trovato il giusto equilibro.



.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

E' fatta dai, arriva Kakà. Honda lo vedremo sicuramente a Gennaio, quando il brasiliano se ne andrà secondo me.


----------



## Doctore (30 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> E' fatta dai, arriva Kakà. Honda lo vedremo sicuramente a Gennaio, quando il brasiliano se ne andrà secondo me.


se ne andra robinho secondo me...che ama il brasileu


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> se ne andra robinho secondo me...che ama il brasileu



Si bon, uno dei due..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Speriamo arrivi a gennaio, ho dei dubbi...


----------



## Marilson (30 Agosto 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Trall'altro fanno tante storie... quando perderebbero Honda praticamente solo per due mesi di contratto... il campionato Russo l'8 dicembre si ferma, mentre la champions il 10...



sono dei mentecatti, se gioca in europa lo avremo con l'anno nuovo e a mezzo servizio


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Speriamo arrivi a gennaio, ho dei dubbi...



Ok arriva sicuro.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> *Dg Cska Mosca chiude:" Honda? rimane con noi non è cambiato niente".*



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sono dei mentecatti, se gioca in europa lo avremo con l'anno nuovo e a mezzo servizio



Ma a questo punto pure lui faccia qualcosa su, si impunti.


----------



## Tobi (30 Agosto 2013)

io credo che l'obbiettivo reale continui ad essere pastore.


----------



## SuperMilan (30 Agosto 2013)

Ripeto, può darsi che abbiamo l'accordo con Kakà con tutto ciò che ne consegue, ma in questo momento, per quello che ne sappiamo, siamo con le braghe calate. Domenica a destra o da trequartista se va avanti così ci giocherà Birsa.


----------



## Doctore (30 Agosto 2013)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sono dei mentecatti, se gioca in europa lo avremo con l'anno nuovo e a mezzo servizio


Lo avremo a servizio pieno tanto usciremo ai gironi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> io credo che l'obbiettivo reale continui ad essere pastore.


----------



## aklos (30 Agosto 2013)

la cosa più bella sarebbe se il 3 settembre honda si lesionasse qualcosa in modo da stare 3/4 mesi fuori.
Col risultato che il cska se l' è tenuto ma non può farlo giocare in champions...e da noi verrebbe a gennaio e potrebbe giocare con noi in europa  sarebbe da pugnetta


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> io credo che l'obbiettivo reale continui ad essere pastore.



E da dove esce? :O


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Speriamo arrivi a gennaio, ho dei dubbi...



Metto lo spumante in fresco allora


----------



## The Ripper (30 Agosto 2013)

L'obiettivo resta Honda, ora o gennaio è uguale visto che ci cauteleremo con l'ex giocatore Kakà...


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> io credo che l'obbiettivo reale continui ad essere pastore.



Beh potrebbe anche essere, in prestito tanto a Parigi ha poco spazio.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

Su Sportmediaset dicono che la risposta del CSKA ci sarà dopo le 20... Attendiamo.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Agosto 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> e l amico fiorentino??



Ci fa lo sconticino...Kakà a 25 milioni più De Sciglio!


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

Forza cska, tieni botta


----------



## Hammer (30 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> io credo che l'obbiettivo reale continui ad essere pastore.



Ma cosa succede


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Secondo sportmediaset la *risposta definitiva per Honda al Milan arriverà dopo le 20.*


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Forza cska, tieni botta



Ah mi era sfuggito questo. Non sei favorevole a Honda?  Per i nomi che circolano, mi sembra il meno peggio. Non che sia un fuoriclasse, ma il meno peggio.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

Tobi ha scritto:


> io credo che l'obbiettivo reale continui ad essere pastore.



sta rinnovando col PSG


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

*Di Marzio: "Non è ancora arrivata la risposta definitiva del CSKA, l'ultima parola spetta al presidente."*


----------



## Livestrong (30 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Ah mi era sfuggito questo. Non sei favorevole a Honda?  Per i nomi che circolano, mi sembra il meno peggio. Non che sia un fuoriclasse, ma il meno peggio.



C'è la 10 libera, vediamo di non stuprarla pure quest anno offrendola in pasto al marketing nipponico


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (30 Agosto 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> C'è la 10 libera, vediamo di non stuprarla pure quest anno offrendola in pasto al marketing nipponico



Su questo concordo. L'acquisto ipotetico di Honda ha molto a che vedere col marketing anche secondo me. Ma può rivelarsi un buon giocatore, se entra bene nella mentalità italiana del calcio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Chissà chi sarà il traduttore personale di Honda


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: "Non è ancora arrivata la risposta definitiva del CSKA, l'ultima parola spetta al presidente."*



.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

*Di Marzio: "Nessuna novità si attende la risposta del presidente del CSKA che dovrebbe arrivare in serata"*


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Agosto 2013)

Perché immagino che il Presidente contraddice il suo DS, ok.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Perché immagino che il Presidente contraddice il suo DS, ok.



La risposta del DS era precedente alla nuova offerta del Milan secondo Di Marzio


----------



## Miro (30 Agosto 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Chissà chi sarà il traduttore personale di Honda



Nabuyoshi Tamura


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Agosto 2013)

*Il CSKA ha rifiutato l'offerta per Honda, il giocatore arriverà a gennaio*
fonte Sky


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2013)

Si ma sti qui hanno anche ampiamente stufato.
Buffoni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

*Arrivata la risposta del CSKA, ritenuti non sufficienti i 3 milioni più 1 di bonus legato alle presenze offerti dal Milan, Honda resterà a Mosca fino a Gennaio.*


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Agosto 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> *Il CSKA ha rifiutato l'offerta per Honda, il giocatore arriverà a gennaio*
> fonte Sky


Non arriva ne lui ne kaka, che roba..
Andavamo a prendere Eriksen invece l'antennaro .....


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (30 Agosto 2013)

160 pagine :O


----------



## Graxx (30 Agosto 2013)

il problema forse adesso non è tanto che non arriva honda...il problema è chi prenderemo...non vorrei il ricardo oliveira di turno...


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Arrivata la risposta del CSKA, ritenuti non sufficienti i 3 milioni più 1 di bonus legato alle presenze offerti dal Milan, Honda resterà a Mosca fino a Gennaio.*



.


----------



## smallball (30 Agosto 2013)

forse chiusa la telenovela


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

*A seguito della qualificazione in Champions ottenuta dal Milan il CSKA ha mutato la sua richiesta per Honda da 5 milioni a 6 milioni.*


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Hanno stancato, se lo tenessero fino a Gennaio a sto punto.


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *A seguito della qualificazione in Champions ottenuta dal Milan il CSKA ha mutato la sua richiesta per Honda da 5 milioni a 6 milioni.*



Ma glieli dissero sti soldi e basta... Hanno incassato 30 milioni, hanno venduto Boateng...


----------



## Dexter (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *A seguito della qualificazione in Champions ottenuta dal Milan il CSKA ha mutato la sua richiesta per Honda da 5 milioni a 6 milioni.*


cska,milan e santos se la giocano per il titolo di società più pezzente del mondo


----------



## Diavolo18 (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *A seguito della qualificazione in Champions ottenuta dal Milan il CSKA ha mutato la sua richiesta per Honda da 5 milioni a 6 milioni.*



Ma non diciamo stupidaggini, dai.


----------



## Ciachi (30 Agosto 2013)

Ma scusate...ammesso che nn viene Kakà (aggiungerei x fortuna) e che questo nn lo fanno venire....ma possibile nn ci sia più nessuno a centrocampo da prendere?!??! E poi mi chiedo: ma allora lijaic a cosa serviva?!? Al posto di matri?!? Non ha senso!!
Mah...ormai questa dirigenza non ha più un minimo di razionalità.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2013)

Peccato, ma giusto non dare soldi a questi qui cavoli vostri lo perdete a 0


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

Aiuto. 

Siamo alle comiche


----------



## admin (30 Agosto 2013)

Niente da fare. Arriva (se arriva) a Gennaio.


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Agosto 2013)

6 mln per un giocatore il cui contratto scade tra pochi mesi...


----------



## Darren Marshall (30 Agosto 2013)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> 6 mln per un giocatore il cui contratto scade tra pochi mesi...



Spero Galliani abbia risposto faxando una fotocopia del suo fondoschiena.


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Agosto 2013)

Non so chi sia più malato se galliani che ha perso 2 mesi dietro a questo miraggio o quelli del CSKA che cavalcano contro i mulini


----------



## Andrea89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Spero Galliani abbia risposto faxando una fotocopia del suo fondoschiena.


Lo spero anche io  ma credo che se avesse agito diversamente in tempi non sospetti magari non saremmo arrivati a questa situazione.


----------



## folletto (30 Agosto 2013)

Sono liberissimi di tenerselo e rinunciare a qualche milioncino, e noi non possiamo spendere chissà quale cifra per uno che tra 4 mesi costa zero. Del resto chi accatta e non investe non può lamentarsi più di tanto


----------



## Frikez (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *A seguito della qualificazione in Champions ottenuta dal Milan il CSKA ha mutato la sua richiesta per Honda da 5 milioni a 6 milioni.*



LOL ora che ci siamo qualificati e Boateng è stato venduto era prevedibile, considerando che siamo con le spalle al muro.


----------



## DannySa (30 Agosto 2013)

A Galliani hanno fatto capire in 2 righe che non sa più fare mercato nemmeno il 30 agosto.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Qualcuno dobbiamo pur prendere, diamogli questo mln in più e chiudiamo sta comica del cappero.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Agosto 2013)

Il fatto è che il CSKA si è impuntato in quanto siamo dei pezzenti e non ce lo daranno nemmeno per 10M


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Agosto 2013)

Inutile,anche i russi,come i viola,ne hanno fatto una questione personale.
Ci si vede a gennaio,Keisuke.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (30 Agosto 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *A seguito della qualificazione in Champions ottenuta dal Milan il CSKA ha mutato la sua richiesta per Honda da 5 milioni a 6 milioni.*



una richiesta fuori da ogni logica per un giocatore a quattro mesi dalla scadenza contrattuale.L'offerta di galliani(3 milioni+bonus) era piu' che adeguata.Peggio per loro comunque,arriverà gratis a gennaio


----------



## iceman. (30 Agosto 2013)

A questo preferisco prenderlo a 0.


----------



## chicagousait (30 Agosto 2013)

Nn capisco l'ottusità del CSKA. Preferisce perdere un giocatore a titolo gratuito piuttosto che guadagnarci almeno qualche millioncino


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (30 Agosto 2013)

Amen, arriverà a gennaio
Nel frattempio cerchiamo di prendere qualcuno decente


----------



## Ciachi (30 Agosto 2013)

Si ma dai chiudiamo!!! Pagare più di tanto un giocatore anche nn eccezionale quando si libera a zero!!! Piuttosto cerchiamo di prendere qualcuno ora!!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Agosto 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Si ma dai chiudiamo!!! Pagare più di tanto un giocatore anche nn eccezionale quando si libera a zero!!! *Piuttosto cerchiamo di prendere qualcuno ora!!!!*



Kucka


----------



## Butcher (31 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me se arriva Kakà Honda non lo prendiamo neanche a gennaio.


----------



## Jino (31 Agosto 2013)

Se lo tengano, arriverà a zero!


----------



## MaggieCloun (31 Agosto 2013)

*Allegri su Honda:" Fino a ieri c'era la possibilità che arrivasse ma il Cska Mosca ha detto no,*adesso c'è la speranzaKakà vediamo se arriverà o meno".


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Settembre 2013)

A sto punto mi chiedo se lo prenderemo a Gennaio oppure andremo su altri obiettivi dopo aver preso Kaka.


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2013)

Non arriva più secondo me, o almeno prima valuteranno i due Ricky e poi decideranno.


----------



## Heaven (2 Settembre 2013)

Per me domani nell'ultima mezz'ora Galliani la fà qualche telefonata a Mosca.


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non arriva più secondo me, o almeno prima valuteranno i due Ricky e poi decideranno.



Sarebbe davvero stupido non prendere J Cesar se ci rinunciassimo


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sarebbe davvero stupido non prendere J Cesar se ci rinunciassimo



Ma è ancora al QPR?


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma è ancora al QPR?



Eh mi sa di si


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2013)

*Di Marzio: Galliani ha confidato che la maglia numero 10 sarà assegnata a Honda da gennaio.*


----------



## kAYz (2 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha confidato che la maglia numero 10 sarà assegnata a Honda da gennaio.*



Normale. Sai quante magliette venderanno in Asia ora? Viva il Marketing.


----------



## Underhill84 (2 Settembre 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Galliani ha confidato che la maglia numero 10 sarà assegnata a Honda da gennaio.*



I giapponesi se vedono Honda con la 10 del Milan, hanno un orgasmo nazionale...


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (2 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> I giapponesi se vedono Honda con la 10 del Milan, hanno un orgasmo nazionale...


Honda giocatole milan numelo 10 oioi oioi velo campione glazie milan . keisuke aligato


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> I giapponesi se vedono Honda con la 10 del Milan, hanno un orgasmo nazionale...



Andremo a fare una tournée di 20 giorni a Tokyo (centro) la prossima estate, Honda col 10 e coi soldi del merchandising ci prendiamo chi vogliamo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (2 Settembre 2013)

Honda trequartista? Boooooh giocatori totalmente a caso


----------



## Compix83 (2 Settembre 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Honda trequartista? Boooooh giocatori totalmente a caso



Secondo me ci sono buone possibilità che venga a fare la mezzala sinistra al posto di Muntari.


----------



## Gas (2 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> I giapponesi se vedono Honda con la 10 del Milan, hanno un orgasmo nazionale...



 LOL ah ah ah


----------



## O Animal (2 Settembre 2013)

127.800.000 maglie vendute


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2013)

*il Presidente del Cska rimette tutto in discussione riguardo il passaggio di Honda al Milan a Gennaio:"Il Milan è un club solido e Galliani un grande uomo, ma a Gennaio ad Honda arriveranno offerte molto superiori rispetto a quella fatta dai rossoneri".*


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2013)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Andremo a fare una tournée di 20 giorni a Tokyo (centro) la prossima estate, Honda col 10 e coi soldi del merchandising ci prendiamo chi vogliamo.



Avoja, ci facciamo almeno un pacco de pasta e scorta a vita di rotoloni Regina


Rapporto di Sostenibilità


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Settembre 2013)

Lui sogna di venire da noi quindi verrà da noi e lui rosicherà


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Settembre 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;278035 ha scritto:


> Lui sogna di venire da noi quindi verrà da noi e lui rosicherà



Sta già rosicando.


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *il Presidente del Cska rimette tutto in discussione riguardo il passaggio di Honda al Milan a Gennaio:"Il Milan è un club solido e Galliani un grande uomo, ma a Gennaio ad Honda arriveranno offerte molto superiori rispetto a quella fatta dai rossoneri".*



.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *il Presidente del Cska rimette tutto in discussione riguardo il passaggio di Honda al Milan a Gennaio:"Il Milan è un club solido e Galliani un grande uomo, ma a Gennaio ad Honda arriveranno offerte molto superiori rispetto a quella fatta dai rossoneri".*



Galliani grande uomo


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Galliani grande uomo




"Siamo il clob più titolato al mondo e io sono un grane uomo" cit


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Settembre 2013)

Daje Giappo, la 10 ti aspetta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> "Siamo il clob più titolato al mondo e io sono un grane uomo" cit


----------



## DannySa (4 Settembre 2013)

Keisuke non tradisce [cit.]


----------



## Jino (4 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *il Presidente del Cska rimette tutto in discussione riguardo il passaggio di Honda al Milan a Gennaio:"Il Milan è un club solido e Galliani un grande uomo, ma a Gennaio ad Honda arriveranno offerte molto superiori rispetto a quella fatta dai rossoneri".*



Povero rosicone. Lui ha fatto una scelta ben precisa ed il contratto è già stato fatto, suo fratello è venuto tante volte a Milano per questo.


----------



## iceman. (4 Settembre 2013)

A sportitalia dicono che il totocoso ha offerto 2.7 mil annui al giocatore. Su di lui anche l'eveerton


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Settembre 2013)

Il fratello è venuto 30 volte a Milano, secondo voi per cosa??? Per fare il contratto per gennaio, poi le offerte provenienti dalla premiem c'erano già prima.


----------



## Jino (4 Settembre 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il fratello è venuto 30 volte a Milano, secondo voi per cosa??? Per fare il contratto per gennaio, poi le offerte proveniente dalla premiem c'erano già prima.



Esatto. Il contratto è già fatto. Restava da capire se farlo partire da agosto o da gennaio. A tempo debito verrà depositato, resto di questa idea. La volontà del ragazzo è troppo forte.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto. Il contratto è già fatto. Restava da capire se farlo partire da agosto o da gennaio. A tempo debito verrà depositato, resto di questa idea. La volontà del ragazzo è troppo forte.



Si poteva benissimo già depositarlo però, no ? O comunque fare un comunicato.



Va be che devono farci pensare che sia sudato, senza teatrini non c'è gusto


----------



## Tobi (5 Settembre 2013)

Peccato che non giochera in coppa


----------



## Superdinho80 (5 Settembre 2013)

honda ha quasi un precontratto col milan, rifiuta tutte le altre squadre, a gennaio è nostro


----------



## MrPeppez (5 Settembre 2013)

Quanto rosica questo presidente del Cska  ma quanto è ridicolo...

Vieni Keishuke, la 10 ti aspetta....quanti soldi dal Giappone poi...


----------



## Underhill84 (5 Settembre 2013)

Dopo Kakà ho grossi dubbi che verrà...


----------



## Snape (5 Settembre 2013)

Se chiunque, penso, dovesse scegliere tra la 10 del milan o guadagnare qualcosina in più al tottenham o all'everton (due squadre che, probabilmente, non arriveranno neanche in champions quest'anno) bè, direi che la scelta è ovvia.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Dopo Kakà ho grossi dubbi che verrà...



Non credo, hanno l'obiettivo di riportare Kakà a Milanello già da un bel po'.


----------



## Diavolo18 (5 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Povero rosicone. Lui ha fatto una scelta ben precisa ed il contratto è già stato fatto, suo fratello è venuto tante volte a Milano per questo.


E' stato fatto nel senso che è stato trovato un accordo.



Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il fratello è venuto 30 volte a Milano, secondo voi per cosa??? Per fare il contratto per gennaio, poi le offerte provenienti dalla premiem c'erano già prima.


Certo ma ora ci sono altri 4 mesi e chiunque si può inserire.



Jino ha scritto:


> Esatto. Il contratto è già fatto. Restava da capire se farlo partire da agosto o da gennaio. A tempo debito verrà depositato, resto di questa idea. La volontà del ragazzo è troppo forte.


No, altrimenti sarebbe depositato ora, per tutelarsi.


Detto questo è vero, è esattamente come dite, Giner sta solo rosicando. Honda verrà al Milan? Credo di sì, è certamente possibile. Perché non venga dovrebbe arrivare un'offerta dal Real o cose del genere. E' sicuro perché c'è un contratto? NO.



Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Non ha firmato assolutamente nulla. Nessun procuratore, a meno che non sia un incapace, gli fa firmare un contratto mesi e mesi prima della scadenza, a meno che non ti arriva il Barcellona. Non a caso, non c'è alcun annuncio ufficiale del Milan. Comunque, non c'è molto da discutere, perché _l'ha detto lui_ .
> Milan prima scelta? Sì.
> Considerare comunque qualunque offerta arrivi? Certo.


----------



## Compix83 (5 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Dopo Kakà ho grossi dubbi che verrà...



Non credo verrà a fare il trequartista, ma la mezzala sinistra in 4-3-1-2 o l'ala destra in un 4-2-3-1 (più probabile la prima ipotesi).


----------



## Fabriman94 (5 Settembre 2013)

Bisognava fare un accordo tipo Llorente con la Juve.


----------



## vota DC (5 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Dopo Kakà ho grossi dubbi che verrà...



Mi viene da pensare anche a me: con entrambi si poteva vincere la champions, se non si è fatto vuol dire che Honda era una falsa pista fin dall'inizio, poco manca che fanno pagare lui per giocare con il Milan!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2013)

A gennaio si libera a 0, perché non dovrebbe venire? Saremmo ancora più forti nel caso e con ancora più possibilità di cambiare modulo in corso d'opera. Cerchiamo di fare bene con Kakà fino a gennaio, poi se ne riparlerà.


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2013)

Gol di Keisuke con la Nazionale


----------



## Gnagnazio (6 Settembre 2013)

Niang, Pazzini, Matri, Robinho, Balotelli, kaka', Saponara, El Shaarawy *e Honda* ????

Secondo me, non è possibile.


----------



## Underhill84 (6 Settembre 2013)

se viene Honda a gennaio escono sicuro Niang e Saponara... speriamo non Elsha


----------



## pennyhill (6 Settembre 2013)

Nagatopo


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2013)

Comunque, per quanto possa valere, il Giappone con lui è un'altra cosa.


----------



## Babaev tiodio (6 Settembre 2013)

Ciao ragazzi, è il mio primo post nel forum

Sono un grandissimo fan del Giappone, del Milan e soprattutto di HONDA. Oggi, come sempre, ho visto il Giappone.. e, come sempre, ho notato che quando entra Honda, la musica cambia. Nel primo tempo il Giappone ha dominato ma non ha creato moltissimo. Come sempre, Kagawa non riesce ad essere il trascinatore della squadra. Poi entra Honda e dopo cinque minuti segna. Non solo, detta le giocate e crea gli spazi per gli altri giocatori (secondo gol), infine si procura il fallo da cui è nato il terzo gol del Giappone. Cerca triangolazioni con i compagni, ma spesso i passaggi di ritorno degli altri sono poco precisi. Altrimenti avrebbero fatto molti più gol. Le telecamere indugiano su di lui, e c'è da crederci.. Anche se il Guatemala è un avversario debole, la classe di Honda si vede eccome. 

Honda è un trascinatore, in questo è molto simile a un Balotelli. Credo sia stato un peccato non averlo in squadra in questa sessione di mercato, e anzichè cercare un Matri + Kaka (vedremo cosa combineranno), Galliani avrebbe potuto alzare l'offerta per Honda: avremmo comunque fatto un grande affare... saranno 4 mesi di attesa lunghissimi, sempre che alla fine venga da noi.. e spero anche che elsha rimanga, è veramente bravissimo, giovane e grande tifoso del Milan!


----------



## Frikez (6 Settembre 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> se viene Honda a gennaio escono sicuro Niang e Saponara... speriamo non Elsha



Meglio Robinho e Niang


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Settembre 2013)

Se Kakà farà bene, si potrebbe anche provare ad inserire un Honda più arretrato a centrocampo, visto che dicono sia molto duttile come giocatore.
Certo sarebbero da trovare difficili equilibri, ma di sicuro non farebbe male al nostro centrocampo di qualità infima.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (6 Settembre 2013)

Babaev tiodio ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, è il mio primo post nel forum
> 
> Sono un grandissimo fan del Giappone, del Milan e soprattutto di HONDA. Oggi, come sempre, ho visto il Giappone.. e, come sempre, ho notato che quando entra Honda, la musica cambia. Nel primo tempo il Giappone ha dominato ma non ha creato moltissimo. Come sempre, Kagawa non riesce ad essere il trascinatore della squadra. Poi entra Honda e dopo cinque minuti segna. Non solo, detta le giocate e crea gli spazi per gli altri giocatori (secondo gol), infine si procura il fallo da cui è nato il terzo gol del Giappone. Cerca triangolazioni con i compagni, ma spesso i passaggi di ritorno degli altri sono poco precisi. Altrimenti avrebbero fatto molti più gol. Le telecamere indugiano su di lui, e c'è da crederci.. Anche se il Guatemala è un avversario debole, la classe di Honda si vede eccome.
> 
> Honda è un trascinatore, in questo è molto simile a un Balotelli. Credo sia stato un peccato non averlo in squadra in questa sessione di mercato, e anzichè cercare un Matri + Kaka (vedremo cosa combineranno), Galliani avrebbe potuto alzare l'offerta per Honda: avremmo comunque fatto un grande affare... saranno 4 mesi di attesa lunghissimi, sempre che alla fine venga da noi.. e spero anche che elsha rimanga, è veramente bravissimo, giovane e grande tifoso del Milan!



Ben arrivato, ma ti invito a presentarti ufficialmente nell'apposita sezione "Prendi il tuo posto", la trovi in alto nella pagina iniziale del forum


----------



## sion (6 Settembre 2013)

a gnnaio e' molto probabile che niang e robinho vengano ceduti..forse pure saponara se non trova spazio..quindi honda e kaka' sulla trequarti e 4 attaccanti in rosa..saremmo perfetti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2013)

sion ha scritto:


> a gnnaio e' molto probabile che niang e robinho vengano ceduti..forse pure saponara se non trova spazio..quindi honda e kaka' sulla trequarti e 4 attaccanti in rosa..saremmo perfetti



Binho non lo so...dipende da lui


----------



## Doctore (6 Settembre 2013)

Bingo puo essere perche si è abbassato(o spalmato)lo stipendio quindi diventa piu appetibile.


----------



## Babaev tiodio (6 Settembre 2013)

Honda contro il Guatemala (45 minuti) un goal

æœ¬ç”°åœ*ä½‘ã‚¿ãƒƒãƒé›†ã€€VSã‚°ã‚¢ãƒ†ãƒžãƒ© 1Goal Honda VS Guatemara 06/09/2013 - YouTube


----------



## Angstgegner (6 Settembre 2013)

Miglioreremmo la rosa prendendo il giappo.
Spero che arrivi a gennaio.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Settembre 2013)

honda arriverà sicuramente,gli han messo da parte la 10 e non credo che il fratello procuratore abbia fatto 20000 visite in via turati senza firmare uno straccio di preaccordo.Sicuramente partirà qualcuno lì davanti per fargli spazio e credo proprio che a lasciare milanello sarà niang,considerando anche il fatto che a gennaio pazzini dovrebbe essere rientrato a pieno regime in squadra


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> honda arriverà sicuramente,gli han messo da parte la 10 e non credo che il fratello procuratore abbia fatto 20000 visite in via turati senza firmare uno straccio di preaccordo.Sicuramente partirà qualcuno lì davanti per fargli spazio e credo proprio che a lasciare milanello sarà niang,considerando anche il fatto che a gennaio pazzini dovrebbe essere rientrato a pieno regime in squadra



Ovvio che da qui a gennaio non si potrà prevedere chi farà bene o male, il calcio è sempre pieno di sorprese. Ad oggi come dici tu tutti gli indizi portano a Niang. Secondo me invece se non dovesse far bene in questi primi mesi parte Robinho.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Bingo puo essere perche si è abbassato(o spalmato)lo stipendio quindi diventa piu appetibile.



mi dispiace deluderti ma robinho non andando al santos rimane da noi, a meno che non arrivano offerte da club importanti ma è difficile


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi dispiace deluderti ma robinho non andando al santos rimane da noi, a meno che non arrivano offerte da club importanti ma è difficile



Non è da escludere che ad ogni sessione di mercato possa tornare al Santos. Se non rende può partire già a gennaio eh.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non è da escludere che ad ogni sessione di mercato possa tornare al Santos. Se non rende può partire già a gennaio eh.


Io spero che visto che c'è il mondiale faccia anche una bella stagione e lo vendiamo a buon prezzo.


----------



## Doctore (7 Settembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> mi dispiace deluderti ma robinho non andando al santos rimane da noi, a meno che non arrivano offerte da club importanti ma è difficile


un fenerbace o galtasaray?hanno preso tanti di quei cessi.


----------



## Angstgegner (7 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> un fenerbace o galtasaray?hanno preso tanti di quei cessi.



Il problema è che lui non ci vuole andare in quelle squadre.
Secondo me di offerte ne sono arrivate quest'estate da altre squadre diverse dal Santos.


----------



## Superdinho80 (7 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> un fenerbace o galtasaray?hanno preso tanti di quei cessi.



si ma lui rifiuta questi club..


----------



## Doctore (7 Settembre 2013)

Secondo me se gli offrono piu del milan sloggia a gambe levate.


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> un fenerbace o galtasaray?hanno preso tanti di quei cessi.



Lui se parte vuole solo tornare in Brasile, punto. Altrimenti l'avremmo senz'altro venduto in estate a qualche squadretta europea.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io spero che visto che c'è il mondiale faccia anche una bella stagione e lo vendiamo a buon prezzo.



No speriamo faccia una buona stagione per il bene del Milan, perchè a prescindere il suo prezzo rimane di basso profilo visto che vuole solo tornare al Santos.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Bingo puo essere perche si è abbassato(o spalmato)lo stipendio quindi diventa piu appetibile.



va al Santos dritto filato.


E parte pure Niang

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> Non è da escludere che ad ogni sessione di mercato possa tornare al Santos. Se non rende può partire già a gennaio eh.



Anche se rende, il monte ingaggi non può sobbarcarsi pure Honda senza un'uscita simile.


----------



## Fabriman94 (7 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Lui se parte vuole solo tornare in Brasile, punto. Altrimenti l'avremmo senz'altro venduto in estate a qualche squadretta europea.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


Il Milan è la priorità ovvio, però visto che Robinho è uno che ha gli alti e bassi, quest'anno può fare anche 20 gol, ma a fine stagione è da cedere comunque.


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2013)

Robinho è da vendere a prescindere, sono d'accordo, è troppo molle.


----------



## The P (7 Settembre 2013)

Allegri deve avere la balls di schierare il 4-2-3-1 

abbiamo trequartisti/attaccanti:
saponara-kakà-honda-niang-robinho-el shaarawi-balotelli-pazzini-matri

A centrocampo invece:

Poli-Montolivo-Da Jong-Nocerino-Muntari

per quale motivo dovremmo lasciar fuori 6 tra quelli sopra e 2 tra quelli sotto?
Devono giocare i più forti.


----------



## 2515 (7 Settembre 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Allegri deve avere la balls di schierare il 4-2-3-1
> 
> abbiamo trequartisti/attaccanti:
> saponara-kakà-honda-niang-robinho-el shaarawi-balotelli-pazzini-matri
> ...



perché la difesa fa schifo?


----------



## Jino (7 Settembre 2013)

Mah... mi lascia tante, troppe perplessità il 4-2-3-1. Come dici tu davanti si può sviluppare anche un gioco bello ed interessante, è quello che si potrebbe fare dietro con un modulo cosi sbilanciato che mi fa paura, non vedo grandi individualità dietro per poter giocare cosi.


----------



## The P (7 Settembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> perché la difesa fa schifo?




La difesa non fa schifo, abbiamo i terzini migliori d'Italia e una coppia di centrali non troppo affidabile, ma che resta comunque tra le più forti nel nostro campionato.

Ma secondo voi con un modulo più difensivo incassiamo di meno? Abbiamo più equilibrio? Io credo che fa solo ancora più schifo il npn-gioco che abbiamo e in più ci bruciamo El Shaarawi, Niang e Saponara per far spazio a Kakà e Matri.


----------



## Doctore (7 Settembre 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> La difesa non fa schifo, abbiamo i terzini migliori d'Italia e una coppia di centrali non troppo affidabile, ma che resta comunque tra le più forti nel nostro campionato.
> 
> Ma secondo voi con un modulo più difensivo incassiamo di meno? Abbiamo più equilibrio? Io credo che fa solo ancora più schifo il npn-gioco che abbiamo e in più ci bruciamo El Shaarawi, Niang e Saponara per far spazio a Kakà e Matri.


Sono d accordo con te sul modulo...ma il problema nostro è che non sappiamo tenere palla...per fare come dici tu ci vorrebbe un certo possesso palla che in questo momento non riusciamo a garantire.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Settembre 2013)

*Secondo Tuttosport, mancherebbe solo il contratto da depositare. 

Sarebbe tutto fatto: Honda firmerà un contratto di 4 anni a 2,7 mln a stagione. *


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> La difesa non fa schifo, abbiamo i terzini migliori d'Italia e una coppia di centrali non troppo affidabile, ma che resta comunque tra le più forti nel nostro campionato.
> 
> Ma secondo voi con un modulo più difensivo incassiamo di meno? Abbiamo più equilibrio? Io credo che fa solo ancora più schifo il npn-gioco che abbiamo e in più ci bruciamo El Shaarawi, Niang e Saponara per far spazio a Kakà e Matri.



sono d'accordo, anzi questo milan farebbe meglio con un modulo più offensivo, vista l'assenza di centrocampisti di qualità


----------



## ROQ (8 Settembre 2013)

il 4-2-3-1 con giocatori che si sbattono e san giocare la palla (Elsha e Honda su tutti, intanto avanti con Saponara ecc) sarebbe sicuramente meglio di qualunque 4-3-1-2 con Muntari in campo, sotto ogni punto di vista. Peccato che lo capiscono tutti tranne acciughina. E comunque Vergara deve diventare titolare :O


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2013)

Ma ve le ricordate le 3-4 partite che abbiamo giocato con il 4-2-3-1 lo scorso anno? Esprimevamo un bel gioco davanti, ma prendavamo 4-5 contropiedi a partita, dove vuoi andare?! Finisci con il fare una stagione stile Roma degli ultimi due anni.


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma ve le ricordate le 3-4 partite che abbiamo giocato con il 4-2-3-1 lo scorso anno? Esprimevamo un bel gioco davanti, ma prendavamo 4-5 contropiedi a partita, dove vuoi andare?! Finisci con il fare una stagione stile Roma degli ultimi due anni.



Aggiungo: avere una rosa costruita effettivamente coi piedi non vuol dire cadere nel tranello di fare una squadra offensiva solo perchè abbiamo 6 punte e 5 centrocampisti. Ad oggi, per il 4-2-3-1, non abbiamo un esterno destro come si deve. Non so se avete visto come gioca male Honda in quella posizione.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2013)

Ma al di la dell'esterno destro per me non abbiamo nemmeno un centrale bravo nell'1 contro 1, non sono certo che Kakà abbia la freschezza per la fase di copertura e inoltre davanti la difesa non vedo alternative a Monto e De Jong. Perchè Nocerino e Poli non li vedo proprio.


----------



## 2515 (8 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma al di la dell'esterno destro per me non abbiamo nemmeno un centrale bravo nell'1 contro 1, non sono certo che Kakà abbia la freschezza per la fase di copertura e inoltre davanti la difesa non vedo alternative a Monto e De Jong. Perchè Nocerino e Poli non li vedo proprio.



appunto.

Questa stagione per me è più importante valutare Saponara, Cristante e Vergara, anche perché tutti e tre sarebbero utili in un modulo simile. Stiamo parlando di un trequartista, un regista e difensore, sono tre ruoli nevralgici che giocano al centro del campo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma al di la dell'esterno destro per me non abbiamo nemmeno un centrale bravo nell'1 contro 1, non sono certo che Kakà abbia la freschezza per la fase di copertura e inoltre* davanti la difesa non vedo alternative a Monto e De Jong*. Perchè Nocerino e Poli non li vedo proprio.



Soprattutto questo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Settembre 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ma al di la dell'esterno destro per me non abbiamo nemmeno un centrale bravo nell'1 contro 1, non sono certo che Kakà abbia la freschezza per la fase di copertura e inoltre davanti la difesa non vedo alternative a Monto e De Jong. Perchè Nocerino e Poli non li vedo proprio.



partendo dal presupposto che non vedo possibile il passaggio al 4-2-3-1,se non a partita in corso(per recuperare o sbloccare il risultato),secondo me poli potrebbe anche sostituire montolivo e de jong davanti la difesa,possiede qualità che gli permetterebbero di farlo.Su nocerino sono d'accordo invece,puo' fare esclusivamente la mezz'ala


----------



## Doctore (8 Settembre 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> appunto.
> 
> Questa stagione per me è più importante valutare Saponara, Cristante e Vergara, anche perché tutti e tre sarebbero utili in un modulo simile. Stiamo parlando di un trequartista, un regista e difensore, sono tre ruoli nevralgici che giocano al centro del campo.


anche per galliani è importante...almeno ha la possibilita di vendere per risanare il bilancio


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2013)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> partendo dal presupposto che non vedo possibile il passaggio al 4-2-3-1,se non a partita in corso(per recuperare o sbloccare il risultato),secondo me poli potrebbe anche sostituire montolivo e de jong davanti la difesa,possiede qualità che gli permetterebbero di farlo.Su nocerino sono d'accordo invece,puo' fare esclusivamente la mezz'ala



Ma anche Poli è uno che si muove tanto, è uno che ama buttarsi negli spazi vedi assist contro il PSV. Giocare li davanti la difesa significa avere più senso della posizione ed intelligenza tattica piuttosti del dinamismo.

Ricordo due fenomeni del ruolo, Redondo e Makelele, tutt'altro che grandi corridori, ma che intelligenza tattica!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (8 Settembre 2013)

Ma El Shaarawy che fine fa?


----------



## ROQ (9 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Aggiungo: avere una rosa costruita effettivamente coi piedi non vuol dire cadere nel tranello di fare una squadra offensiva solo perchè abbiamo 6 punte e 5 centrocampisti. Ad oggi, per il 4-2-3-1, non abbiamo un esterno destro come si deve. Non so se avete visto come gioca male Honda in quella posizione.


infatti li dovrebbe giocare Kaka (o Saponara o Niang)... Honda centrale ed Elsha a sx


----------



## Angstgegner (9 Settembre 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma El Shaarawy che fine fa?



Per me giocherà molto più di quanto possiamo pensare al momento.
Ma solamente perché non possono permettersi di svalutarlo, per poterlo vendere a giugno.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (9 Settembre 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Per me giocherà molto più di quanto possiamo pensare al momento.
> Ma solamente perché non possono permettersi di svalutarlo, per poterlo vendere a giugno.



Non so, secondo me l'arrivo di Honda lo chiude definitivamente.
Sto 4-2-3-1 proprio non penso sia un modulo che Allegri ha in testa.


----------



## ROQ (9 Settembre 2013)

che non lo ha allegri in testa è probabile. Resta di fatto che sarebbe il modulo ideale per la maggior parte dei giocatori che abbiamo e soprattutto per i più forti come De Jong, Montolivo, Elsharaawi, Balotelli e (speriamo) Honda, lo stesso Kaka gli ultimi ANNI da noi ha fatto pietà come come 3\4ista centrale (anche se gol ne ha fatti) perchè finiva sempre per essere picchiato dal mediano avversario di turno (rigorosamente impunito) e sarebbe stato saggio spostarlo a destra dove avrebbe avuto più spazi (come ha fatto spesso Mou). E non è vero che è un modulo poco coperto perchè in fase di non possesso diventa un 4-5-1, ovvio che si devon sbattere i 3\4 ma Kaka a parte abbiam tutti giocatori predisposti a farlo e magari un Kaka più avanzato a dx possiam pure permettercelo ogni tanto, se no ci son Niang e Robinho che con Allegri anche quando giocan attaccanti si ritrovan praticamente a fare i terzini... se poi qualcuno preferisce regalare Muntari agli avversari... vero acciughina?


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Settembre 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> che non lo ha allegri in testa è probabile. Resta di fatto che sarebbe il modulo ideale per la maggior parte dei giocatori che abbiamo e soprattutto per i più forti come De Jong, Montolivo, Elsharaawi, Balotelli e (speriamo) Honda, lo stesso Kaka



Non sono d'accordo per molti di loro. Montolivo è più adatto a un centrocampo a tre, Balotelli con una punta accanto rende molto di più e uno fra Honda e Kakà risulterebbe di molto depotenziato dallo spostamento a destra. In più, tranne El Shaarawy, non abbiamo trequartisti che reggano bene le due fasi a ritmo intenso e abbiamo due centrali che non danno massimo affidamento. Con gli effettivi interpreti di oggi preferisco, anche se ritengo obsoleto, il 4-3-1-2, anche se significa dover sacrificare qualcuno davanti.


----------



## Mithos (9 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo per molti di loro. Montolivo è più adatto a un centrocampo a tre, Balotelli con una punta accanto rende molto di più e uno fra Honda e Kakà risulterebbe di molto depotenziato dallo spostamento a destra. In più, tranne El Shaarawy, non abbiamo trequartisti che reggano bene le due fasi a ritmo intenso e abbiamo due centrali che non danno massimo affidamento. Con gli effettivi interpreti di oggi preferisco, anche se ritengo obsoleto, il 4-3-1-2, anche se significa dover sacrificare qualcuno davanti.



Montolivo ha giocato in quel modulo nella Fiorentina prandelliana, Saponara è uno avvezzo a rientrare, Honda idem. Di che parliamo?


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Settembre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Montolivo ha giocato in quel modulo nella Fiorentina prandelliana, Saponara è uno avvezzo a rientrare, Honda idem. Di che parliamo?



Da quel che ricordo Prandelli di base utilizzava un centrocampo a 3, o una specie di 4-4-2, Saponara è esploso l'anno scorso da trequartista, le sue stagioni da ala destra sono state abbastanza deludenti a Empoli, Honda, nelle partite del CSKA in Russia che ho visto, quando è stato schierato da ala destra ha sempre brillato poco e teso a estraniarsi.


----------



## Mithos (9 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Da quel che ricordo Prandelli di base utilizzava un centrocampo a 3, o una specie di 4-4-2, Saponara è esploso l'anno scorso da trequartista, le sue stagioni da ala destra sono state abbastanza deludenti a Empoli, Honda, nelle partite del CSKA in Russia che ho visto, quando è stato schierato da ala destra ha sempre brillato poco e teso a estraniarsi.



Giocava col 4-2-3-1 Prandelli alla Fiorentina,anche se penso che Monto il meglio lo dia come mezzala, ma può fare perchè già sperimentato il secondo di centrocampo.Giocava in coppia con Donadel. Saponara non è stato così deludente da esterno anzi,basta sentire gli addetti ai lavori.Poi certo anch'io lo vedo meglio accentrato, ma sulla fascia si destreggia bene ed è ambidestro. Honda lo conosco meno degli altri, ma Zaccheroni ha sempre detto che una sua grande peculiarità è la duttilità.


----------



## SuperMilan (9 Settembre 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Giocava col 4-2-3-1 Prandelli alla Fiorentina,anche se penso che Monto il meglio lo dia come mezzala, ma può fare perchè già sperimentato il secondo di centrocampo.Giocava in coppia con Donadel. Saponara non è stato così deludente da esterno anzi,basta sentire gli addetti ai lavori.Poi certo anch'io lo vedo meglio accentrato, ma sulla fascia si destreggia bene ed è ambidestro. Honda lo conosco meno degli altri, ma Zaccheroni ha sempre detto che una sua grande peculiarità è la duttilità.



Facciamo ordine. Il centrocampo viola che ricordo, ma posso anche sbagliare, è Kuzmanovic Liverani Montolivo (o Donadel al posto di uno degli altri due), oppure una specie di 4-4-2 con davanti Toni e Mutu e Jorgensen e Santana sulle fasce (che però sono centrocampisti e non attaccanti esterni). Saponara ha giocato esterno titolare solo nel 2011-2012, collezionando 30 presenze e 1 rete, l'anno scorso ha fatto il trequartista con 36 presenze e 11 reti. Poi può darsi si possa adattare, ma di base è un trequartista. Infine Honda a destra ci gioca, ed è anche generoso, ma in fase d'attacco scompare dal gioco.

Honda è sostanzialmente un trequartista con un ottimo piede mancino generoso, ma se lo si sposta dalla zona centrale non mi sembra abbia il passo per reggere entrambe le fasi con lucidità. Honda, soprattutto in un Campionato come quello italiano, più probante di quello russo, lo vedo solo dietro alle due punte, altrimenti lo limitiamo alle punizioni e basta.
Questo, in sostanza, è il mio punto di vista.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Settembre 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Facciamo ordine. Il centrocampo viola che ricordo, ma posso anche sbagliare, è Kuzmanovic Liverani Montolivo (o Donadel al posto di uno degli altri due), oppure una specie di 4-4-2 con davanti Toni e Mutu e Jorgensen e Santana sulle fasce (che però sono centrocampisti e non attaccanti esterni). Saponara ha giocato esterno titolare solo nel 2011-2012, collezionando 30 presenze e 1 rete, l'anno scorso ha fatto il trequartista con 36 presenze e 11 reti. Poi può darsi si possa adattare, ma di base è un trequartista. Infine Honda a destra ci gioca, ed è anche generoso, ma in fase d'attacco scompare dal gioco.
> 
> Honda è sostanzialmente un trequartista con un ottimo piede mancino generoso, ma se lo si sposta dalla zona centrale non mi sembra abbia il passo per reggere entrambe le fasi con lucidità. Honda, soprattutto in un Campionato come quello italiano, più probante di quello russo, lo vedo solo dietro alle due punte, altrimenti lo limitiamo alle punizioni e basta.
> Questo, in sostanza, è il mio punto di vista.



Dietro alle punte o in coppia con Kaka' dietro la punta sicuramente è il suo ruolo e dove si esprimerebbe meglio.


Però sono dell'idea che valga la pena provarlo mezzala, secondo me si combinerebbe bene coi più difensivi Montolivo e DeJong, poi chiaro è un parere un po' così, ma una-due partite si può provare.


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Settembre 2013)

Secondo me Montolivo-De Jong-Honda è inattuabile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Settembre 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Montolivo-De Jong-Honda è inattuabile.



Di sicuro non viene comprato per farlo, ed è assolutamente probabile che sia come dici tu.

Però perchè non provare, tanto..


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Di sicuro non viene comprato per farlo, ed è assolutamente probabile che sia come dici tu.
> 
> Però perchè non provare, tanto..



Si può fare a partita in corso, in casa quando devi recuperare il risultato e saltano gli schemi. Io anche farei un tentativo, ma il nostro allenatore è un pò restio a sperimentare ruoli nuovi. Per mettere Emanuelson terzino ci ha messo due anni. Però ha provato subito Constant...

Intanto vediamo se è effettivamente bendisposto alla fase difensiva.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2013)

Per quello che può valere, ha segnato ancora.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Settembre 2013)

Altro giro altra rete  questa volta contro il Ghana


----------



## Diavolo18 (10 Settembre 2013)

Già che ci siamo, Honda a fine partita ha riconfermato quanto ho già detto e riportato più volte (invano?) e cioè che il Milan è "un'opzione". Per la precisione ha detto "Voglio mettermi alla prova. C'è molta scelta per quest'inverno, e voglio confrontare il maggior numero possibile di club".


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2013)

*Altre dichiarazioni di Honda:"Il Milan è un'opzione per il mio futuro, ma non è l'unica. Prenderò una decisione riguardo il mio futuro quando arriverà il momento. Lascerò il Cska il prossimo inverno, quando il mio contratto scadrà".*


----------



## Jino (10 Settembre 2013)

Keisuke non tradisce!


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2013)

Se va in un'altra squadra aumenta la collezione di mercenari.


----------



## Diavolo18 (10 Settembre 2013)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Se va in un'altra squadra aumenta la collezione di mercenari.



Ah si? E anche Ljajic è un mercenario siccome è andato alla Roma? E' ovvio che sarebbe voluto venire al Milan, ma non sappiamo cosa sia successo veramente col CSKA. Se - e dico se - il problema è solo che il Milan non ha mai offerto 5 milioni, non vedo perché il ragazzo non dovrebbe andare in una squadra che magari lo metterà al centro più del Milan.

Non ha detto necessariamente che non arriverà, comunque. Dipende chi sono queste altre squadre, quanto offrono, come pensano di usarlo. Vedremo, io spero venga da noi.


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2013)

Nemmeno il giappo riusciamo a prendere 
Ormai sul mercato, tranne sui catorchi da smaltire delle altre squadre dove siamo "top mondo", contiamo quanto il Trapani.


----------



## hiei87 (10 Settembre 2013)

Ormai è palese che non verrà....Figuriamoci, non si può mica togliere spazio a Muntari, Nocerino e Robinho...


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2013)

Probabilmente era solo un depistaggio per prendere Kakà


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (10 Settembre 2013)

Io credo che arriverà
Comunque a mio avviso, il suo arrivo dipende molto dalle prestazioni di Saponara


----------



## Underhill84 (10 Settembre 2013)

Non verrà non verrà.... Galliani in un'intervista si lasciò scappare che se non arrivava subito non veniva più


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Altre dichiarazioni di Honda:"Il Milan è un'opzione per il mio futuro, ma non è l'unica. Prenderò una decisione riguardo il mio futuro quando arriverà il momento. Lascerò il Cska il prossimo inverno, quando il mio contratto scadrà".*



.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (10 Settembre 2013)

Maglia numero 10: Mister X


----------



## Angstgegner (10 Settembre 2013)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Maglia numero 10: Mister X



Andrà a Traorè, rispedito a pedate a gennaio dal prestito nel Bsaksoqwowopoew Csishjskswspor


----------



## Frikez (10 Settembre 2013)

Se Saponara regge fisicamente non penso che arriverà.


----------



## S T B (10 Settembre 2013)

non scherziamo... di certo non lo prenderebbe un club di prima fascia. Pensa forse di andare al Real?


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2013)

se non abbiamo speso 5 milioni per prenderlo allora vuol dire che non lo si voleva prendere sul serio... Honda sarebbe stato un ottima ala destra, ma il 4-3-3 è stato abbandonato... quindi arriverebbe come terzo trequartista (abbiamo già Kakà e Saponara)?! no, ormai non arriva al 100%


----------



## Schism75 (10 Settembre 2013)

Ma io non ho capito una cosa. Per regolamento il Milan poteva fargli sottoscrivere il contratto? Oppure bisogna aspettare gennaio? Perché nel primo caso non capisco come mai non gli abbiano fatto firmare il contratto.


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Settembre 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Altre dichiarazioni di Honda:"Il Milan è un'opzione per il mio futuro, ma non è l'unica. Prenderò una decisione riguardo il mio futuro quando arriverà il momento. Lascerò il Cska il prossimo inverno, quando il mio contratto scadrà".*



Per me sono frasi di circostanza. Cosa avrebbe guadagnato nel dire che a Gennaio sarebbe arrivato al Milan ?


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2013)

Diavolo18 ha scritto:


> Ah si? E anche Ljajic è un mercenario siccome è andato alla Roma? E' ovvio che sarebbe voluto venire al Milan, ma non sappiamo cosa sia successo veramente col CSKA. Se - e dico se - il problema è solo che il Milan non ha mai offerto 5 milioni, non vedo perché il ragazzo non dovrebbe andare in una squadra che magari lo metterà al centro più del Milan.
> 
> Non ha detto necessariamente che non arriverà, comunque. Dipende chi sono queste altre squadre, quanto offrono, come pensano di usarlo. Vedremo, io spero venga da noi.


Si ma che va in un'altra squadra a dire "L'ho sempre sognato..."

Ljajic ha pubblicamente e chiaramente ringraziato il Milan.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Settembre 2013)

Ma cambiare il titolo del topic?


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/honda-al-milan-arriva-gennaio-vt10756.html#post281883


----------

